# knitting tea party friday 9 february '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 9 February '18

This first recipe I thought would be just fun to make. You should read Hank Shaw's blog - he even gives you directions on how to make your own acorn flour. I just thought it would be something different.

Acorn Muffins

Serves: 12 muffins
Author: Hank Shaw

Ingredients
1 1/3 cup buttermilk
1 egg, lightly beaten
1/3 cup melted butter or nut oil (walnut, hazelnut, pecan)
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract (optional)
1/2 cup wheat bran
1/2 cup acorn flour
1 1/2 cups All-Purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup acorn grits or minced chestnuts, pecans or walnuts
1/4 cup fresh or frozen berries (lingonberries, blueberries, etc.)
2 tablespoons caster or maple sugar (optional)

Instructions
1. Preheat the oven to 425F. Grease a muffin tin with butter or something similar.
2. Whisk together the buttermilk, egg, oil, brown sugar and vanilla extract in a bowl. 
3. Whisk together the wheat bran, acorn flour, all-purpose flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a larger bowl. 
4. Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ones and add the acorn grits and berries. 
5. Stir to combine. You want a thick, sticky batter. Add a little buttermilk if it's too tight, one tablespoon at a time. 
6. Fill the muffin tin with the batter evenly, then sprinkle the maple sugar over them as a topping. 
7. Bake for 15 to 18 minutes, until a toothpick comes out cleanly when poked into a muffin. 
8. Remove from the oven and let sit for 10 minutes before turning out onto a cooling rack.

http://honest-food.net/acorn-muffins-recipe/

A Recipe For Two Doughnuts

Author: by joythebaker 
Serves 2

Ingredients
3/4 teaspoon active dry yeast
1 tablespoon warm water
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 cup warmed whole milk
1 tablespoon unsalted butter, softened
1 large egg yolk
2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
pinch of ground cinnamon

For Frying and Topping
1 quart (4 cups) canola or neutral oil
a 3 quart saucepan
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
small pinch of sea salt

Instructions
1. Stir together yeast and warm water in a small bowl until yeast is dissolved. Let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes. (If yeast doesn't foam, discard and start over with new yeast.)
2. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook, combine flour, milk, butter, yolks, sugar, salt, cinnamon, and yeast mixture. Use a spatula to quickly bring the ingredients together then mix at low speed until a soft dough forms. Increase speed to medium-high and beat 3 minutes more.
3. Scrape dough down side of bowl (all around) into center, then sprinkle lightly with flour (to keep a crust from forming). Cover bowl with plastic wrap and let dough rise in a draft-free place at warm room temperature until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
4. Turn dough out onto a very lightly floured surface. You won't need much flour at all because you want the dough to stick to the counter just a bit. The resistance helps the top elongate and the doughnut twist stick to itself and stay coiled during frying.
5. Divide the dough in half.
6. Roll each half of dough into a 15-inch rope. Fold the rope in half, creating two 7 1/2-inch strands parallel from one another. Twist the dough ropes over each other, creating a twist, pressing and folding the two strands of dough together and under to seal the doughnut. Repeat with the second half of the dough.
7. Place the two twisted doughnuts on a parchment lined baking sheet. Allow to rise for 30 minutes.
8. While the doughnuts rise, mix together sugar, cinnamon, and salt in a bowl large enough to toss around the cooked doughnut.
9. When you're ready to fry the doughnuts, place 1 qt of oil into a 3 qt saucepan. Attach a candy thermometer to the side of the pan so that the bulb is submerged in the oil to register the temperature. Heat over medium-high heat until the oil reaches 355 degrees F.
10. Fry one doughnut at a time.
11. Gently lower the doughnut into the hot oil and allow to fry and brown for 30 - 45 seconds. Flip to the other side and fry for 30 - 45 seconds more. Rotate the doughnut through the oil for 15 more seconds, making sure that every bit of the doughnut is moistened with very hot oil.
12. Remove and quickly transfer to the cinnamon and sugar mixture. Quickly toss to coat on all sides and remove from the sugar and place on a wire rack.
13. Return oil to 355°F between batches and fry second doughnut. Quickly transfer to sugar mixture, coat generously and allow to rest on the wire rack.
14. Enjoy with coffee!

http://joythebaker.com/2018/01/a-recipe-for-two-doughnuts/

How to Make a Salad That's a Full Meal

By Shereen Lehman, MS

Here's how to make a big healthy salad and ideas for great toppings:

Start with a bed of leafy greens. They're low in calories and a good source of fiber. There are different varieties of lettuce, such as iceberg, leaf, spinach, escarole, romaine, or butter. The darker greens offer more nutrients than iceberg lettuce.

Add raw vegetables. Brightly colored vegetables have flavonoids, and the dark green vegetables are lowest in calories - about 20 calories per half-cup serving. Fresh green beans snap peas, carrots, radishes, broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini, artichokes, avocados, tomatoes, and cucumbers are all healthy salad toppings.

Add fruits or berries. Blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, pomegranate arils, apple slices and raisins can add vitamins and antioxidants to your salad. One-half cup of apple slices has 30 calories, and one-half cup of berries has about 40 calories.

Add a little protein. A chopped or sliced hard-boiled egg is an excellent source of protein, you can add a serving of lean beef, cooked shrimp, tuna, chicken breast, or strips of cheese. Watch your portion size and avoid fried meats like chicken strips or battered and fried shrimp. A quarter cup of chopped chicken meat or one egg will add 75 calories.

Half a can of tuna adds about 80 calories. Two ounces of cubed or shredded mozzarella or cheddar cheese may add up to 200 calories.

Sprinkle a few nuts. Walnuts, pecans, almonds, or cashews add a nice crunch. Just a few nuts will do, about a one-eighth cup of nuts adds about 90 calories. Walnuts are an excellent source of omega-3 fatty acids, and all nuts add protein and heart-healthy polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fatty acids.

Finish with salad dressing. One tablespoon of regular commercial salad dressing adds 50 to 80 calories. Low-fat and reduced calorie dressings are available, or you can top your salad with freshly squeezed lemon or lime juice.

Try This Healthy Salad

Here's a big healthy salad that has lots of vitamins, antioxidants, phytochemicals, and fiber, plus it's low in calories (about 400). And best of all, it's simply delicious:

Ingredients
Two cups of green leaf lettuce
One-fourth cup raw green beans
One-fourth cup snap peas
One-fourth cup chopped tomato
One-fourth cup sliced carrots
One-fourth cup apple slices
One-fourth cup blueberries
One-fourth cup chopped chicken breast
One chopped hardboiled egg
One ounce of shredded mozzarella cheese
One-eighth cup walnut pieces

Directions
1. Top the salad with juice squeezed from a few lemon or lime wedges.
2. Or, if you prefer, use a lite commercial salad dressing, or a bit of oil and vinegar. Just remember, dressing and oil add extra calories.
3. Serve your salad with a slice or two of fresh whole-grain bread and a tall glass of sparkling water with a slice of lemon or lime.

http://www.verywellfit.com/a-salad-thats-a-full-meal-2506967?utm_campaign=livinghealthy&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=12140111&utm_term=bouncex

Pepper Pizza Pie

Makes: 6 slices

Ingredients

For the filling
3 large red peppers
1 x 400g (14oz) tin plum tomatoes
3 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 tbsp sun-dried tomato paste
1 rounded tbsp freshly chopped oregano, plus extra for scattering
125g (4½oz) ball mozzarella, drained
8 sun-dried tomato halves in oil, drained
Handful of large capers, drained
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Extra-virgin olive oil, for drizzling

For the Parmesan crust
225g (8oz) self-raising flour
50g (1¾oz) cold butter, diced
Pinch of salt
75g (2¾oz) Parmesan, grated
1 medium egg, beaten
About 100ml (3½ fl oz) natural yoghurt

Directions
1. Preheat the oven to 220c/200c fan/425f/gas 7. Line a baking sheet with lightly oiled foil. Halve, core and de-seed the peppers and lay cut side down on the foil. Roast for 30-35 minutes, until the skins are charred and blistered. Transfer to a bowl and cover with clingfilm.
2. Make a no-cook tomato sauce. Set a sieve over a bowl and tip the tinned tomatoes into it so the juices drain through, shaking the sieve occasionally, then tip tomatoes into another bowl and cut into small pieces (scissors make this easier). Stir in garlic cloves, sun-dried tomato paste and oregano and season with salt and pepper.
3. For the Parmesan crust, put the flour in a large mixing bowl with the butter and a good pinch of salt. Rub in gently to make a coarse breadcrumb texture, lifting the mixture to aerate it, then mix in the Parmesan. In a separate bowl stir the beaten egg with the yoghurt. Create a well in the flour mixture, pour in the yoghurt mix and stir gently with a round-bladed knife until it's a soft and slightly sticky dough, adding 1-2 tsp more yoghurt if needed. Don't over-handle it.
4. Tip the dough onto a lightly floured surface. Knead enough to form a ball, then pat it into a rectangle. Roll out the dough, keeping it rectangular, so it's big enough to line the base and sides of the tin. Line the tin with the dough, pressing it in and up the sides, trimming and patching as needed. Prick the base.
5. Peel the peppers and halve them again. Cut the mozzarella ball in half and slice it into semi-circles. Spread the sauce over the dough base. Arrange the peppers, tomatoes and mozzarella slices on top and scatter with capers. Bake for 15-20 minutes, until the mozzarella is melting and the crust is golden and crisp. Serve warm, scattered with oregano and drizzled with olive oil.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3221586/The-Great-British-Bake-s-scrumptious-recipes-Seven-savoury-pies-pastries-simply-try.html#ixzz54HKbrCiq

Kale and Cranberry Salad

Author: Pamela Braun
Serves: 1-4

Ingredients

For the Salad
1 bunch curly kale
⅓ cup dried cranberries
¼ cup roasted pumpkin seeds or toasted sliced almonds
¼ cup crumbled feta cheese

For the Dressing
2 tablespoons fresh squeezed orange juice
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon olive oil
½ shallot, thinly sliced
kosher salt
freshly ground black pepper

Instructions
1. Remove the ribs from the kale and thinly slice it into ribbons. Toss into large bowl.
2. Toss in the cranberries and pumpkin seeds.
3. Sprinkle the top with the feta cheese

For the Dressing
1. Add all ingredients to a small bowl and whisk to combine.
2. Pour over top of salad and toss to combine.
3. Serve

http://mymansbelly.com/2018/01/02/kale-and-cranberry-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MyMansBelly+%28My+Man%27s+Belly%29

LEMON CHICKEN ORZO SOUP RECIPE

Author: Amy Johnson

INGREDIENTS:
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 large onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 celery stalks, sliced crosswise 1/2-inch thick
2 carrots, peeled and sliced
Kosher salt, freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
8 cups chicken stock (or broth)
1 pound roasted or rotisserie chicken, cut into chunks or pulled apart
4 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
3/4 cup uncooked orzo pasta
optional: garnish with chopped fresh parsley, additional lemon wedges for squeezing

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large heavy stock pot, heat oil over medium heat. 
2. Add onion, garlic, celery, carrots, and a couple of pinches of salt and pepper; cook, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are softened, about 4-6 minutes.
3. Push vegetables to side of pot. Add thyme, rosemary and ginger and stir to toast for about 30 seconds, until fragrant. Stir herbs into vegetables.
4. Add stock, chicken, and lemon juice. Bring to simmer, cover, and let simmer about 5 minutes.
5. Add orzo, cover and simmer until al dente, about 8 minutes. Add more stock if a thinner consistency is desired.

Optional: Garnish with fresh chopped parsley and serve with lemon wedges for additional juice if desired.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/lemon-chicken-orzo-soup-recipe/

Berry Turmeric Smoothie

YIELD: 1 large or 2 small smoothies

Ingredients:
3/4 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk (or milk of choice)
2 cups baby spinach (about 2 large handfuls)
1/2 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt (or dairy-free yogurt of choice)
3 tablespoons old-fashioned rolled oats
1 1/2 cups frozen mixed berries (I used a blend of blackberries, blueberries, and raspberries)
1/2 teaspoon McCormick Ground Turmeric
1/4 teaspoon McCormick Ground Ginger
2-3 teaspoons honey (or swap agave or maple syrup to make vegan), plus additional to taste

Directions:
1. Place the ingredients in a high-powered blender in the order listed: almond milk, spinach, yogurt, oats, berries, turmeric, ginger, and 2 teaspoons honey. Blend until smooth. Taste and adjust sweetness as desired. If you do not have a high-powered blender, I recommend blending the almond milk, spinach, and yogurt first, and then adding the other ingredients. Enjoy immediately.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 (of 2), about 10 ounces - Amount Per Serving: Calories: 151 - Total Fat: 2g - Cholesterol: 3mg - Sodium: 124mg - Carbohydrates: 27g - Fiber: 4g - Sugar: 16g - Protein: 8g

http://www.wellplated.com/turmeric-smoothie/#recipe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Quiche Lorraine

Simplicity is the key to this classic quiche. The pastry case is baked blind - essential when a soft filling is to be poured into it if you want to avoid the dreaded soggy bottom.

Serves 6

Ingredients

For the rich shortcrust pastry
175g (6oz) plain flour
95g (3¼oz) chilled butter, diced
1 medium egg yolk

For the filling
200g (7oz) unsmoked lardons
1 shallot, finely chopped
50g (1¾oz) Gruyère cheese
3 medium eggs
200ml (1⁄3 pt) crème fraîche
150ml (¼ pt) single cream
Freshly ground black pepper

Directions
1. Put the flour and butter into a large bowl. Rub in until it resembles fine breadcrumbs. Add the egg yolk and about 1 tbsp of cold water, adding another 1-2 tsp of water if needed to bring it all together, and stir with a round-bladed knife to form a dough. Tip on to the work surface and gently form it into a smooth ball. Shape the dough into a thick disc, wrap in clingfilm and chill in the fridge for 15-20 minutes until firm but not hard.
2. Roll out the pastry on a lightly floured surface to about the thickness of a £1 coin. Use it to line the 23cm (9in) tart tin, easing the pastry into the corners. Trim the edges (wrap and keep the excess for patching later). Press the pastry into the flutes of the tin so it is slightly raised above the rim of the tin, keeping the top edges neat. Prick the pastry base lightly with a fork and chill for 20 minutes.
3. Meanwhile, trim off any excess fat from the lardons and chop any larger ones into small pieces. Heat a small frying pan over a medium heat, and fry the lardons for 3-4 minutes. Stir in the finely chopped shallot and fry for a further 4-5 minutes, stirring often, until both are tinged golden. Remove with a slotted spoon and drain on kitchen paper.
4. Cut 30g (1oz) of the cheese into small cubes and coarsely grate the remaining 20g (¾oz). Beat the eggs well in a bowl, then stir in the creme fraiche and single cream, and season with pepper (you shouldn't need any salt as the lardons and cheese are already salty). Pour this into a jug.
5. Preheat the oven to 200c/180c fan/400f/ gas 6. Put a baking sheet in the oven to heat up. Line the pastry case with baking paper then fill with baking beans or uncooked rice. Place the pastry-lined tin on the hot baking sheet. Blind-bake the pastry for 15 minutes, then remove the paper and beans. If necessary, patch up any pastry cracks that have appeared or the filling may leak through them later. Bake for a further 5 minutes, or until the base looks cooked. Remove and lower the oven temperature to 190c/170c fan/375f/gas 5.
6. Scatter the lardons, shallot and cubes of cheese over the bottom of the baked pastry case. Pour in the filling as high as you can, then sprinkle over the grated cheese. Bake for 25 minutes, or until the filling is softly set. Don't let it get too brown on top or the filling will overcook. Remove and leave the quiche to settle for 5-10 minutes before you remove it from the tin. Serve warm or at room temperature.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3221586/The-Great-British-Bake-s-scrumptious-recipes-Seven-savoury-pies-pastries-simply-try.html#ixzz54HIiqBNB

Spanakopita pie with scrunchy filo topping

Here filo pastry makes a flamboyant pie topping, as well as beautiful layers for the base of the pie, so it is a good way to perfect your technique for handling this delicate pastry.

Serves 6

Ingredients

For the Spanakopita Pie
450g (1lb) fresh spinach
4 tbsp olive oil
8 spring onions, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 medium eggs
175g (6oz) ricotta
150g (5½oz) feta
3 rounded tbsp grated Parmesan
1 tbsp finely chopped fresh mint
2 tbsp finely chopped fresh dill
1⁄8 tsp ground nutmeg, plus extra for sprinkling
25g (1oz) butter
6 large sheets shop-bought filo pastry, each about 45 x 35cm (17 x 14in)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

To serve
Greek yoghurt with chopped mint

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 190c/170c fan/375f/gas 5 and put a baking sheet in the oven to heat up.
2. Put spinach in a large heatproof bowl. Pour boiling water over it and leave for 30 seconds only, pressing it down in the water with a wooden spoon so it wilts quickly. Drain spinach into a colander, place under running cold water to stop it cooking and cool it down quickly. Drain again and press firmly with the back of a wooden spoon against the sides of the colander to squeeze out as much of the water as you can. Squeeze with your hands to get rid of any lingering water and keep squeezing until no more is coming out. Pat the spinach dry on kitchen paper, then pile it on a board and slice through it to chop. Set aside.
3. Heat 1 tbsp of the olive oil in a frying pan, add the spring onions and chopped garlic and fry for about 2 minutes over a medium heat. Lower the heat and tip in the drained chopped spinach. Stir for 1 minute, no more, to finish cooking off the liquid. Remove and leave to cool.
4. Beat the eggs in a large bowl with a fork, beat in the ricotta, crumble in the feta, then mix in the Parmesan, chopped mint, dill and nutmeg. Season with pepper and a pinch of salt.
5. Melt the butter in a small pan, and stir in the remaining 3 tbsp of oil. Lay the 6 bought filo sheets on top of each other on a large board. Working with 1 filo sheet at a time, brush the top one with a little of the buttery oil. Brush some of the oil over the sides and base of the tin.
6. Now you need to line the 20cm (8in) round loose-bottomed tin with four of the sheets. Lay the first filo sheet in the tin oiled side up, fitting it into the corners and letting the excess drape over the edge. Brush another sheet with oil and lay that on top of the first one to make a cross. This is to make sure the tin is completely covered with pastry all round. If your filo sheets are a different size to the size given here, you may need to adjust how you layer them in, to ensure that the tin is well lined. Continue criss-crossing the filo sheets until the tin is completely lined with four layers of the pastry.
7. Stir the cooled spinach mixture into the cheese mixture but do not overmix. Spoon this filling into the tin and spread it out evenly.
8. Bring the overhanging pastry edges over the filling (trim a little off if there is too much) and brush them with the buttery oil.
9. The last two filo sheets will be the lid for the pie. Brush one with oil, scrunch it up into loose folds and lay it over the top so that it covers half of the filling and pastry edges. Do the same with the last sheet. The filling should be well covered. Sprinkle a little nutmeg over the filo folds.
10. Place the tin on the hot baking sheet and bake the pie for 30 minutes, or until the filo is golden and crisp. Let the pie sit in the tin for 10 minutes, then remove from the tin and serve warm or at room temperature with minted Greek yoghurt.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3221586/The-Great-British-Bake-s-scrumptious-recipes-Seven-savoury-pies-pastries-simply-try.html#ixzz54HIP7NbY

How to Make Softbatch Chocolate Chip Cookies

Ingredients
½ cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, softened
¼ cup cream cheese, softened (don't use fat-free, light or whipped)
¾ cup light brown sugar, packed
¼ cup granulated sugar
1 large egg
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2¼ cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1 teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt, optional and to taste
2¼ cups semi-sweet chocolate chips or chunks

Instructions
1. Combine the butter, cream cheese, sugar, eggs, and vanilla in the bowl of a stand mixer and beat on medium-high speed until well-creamed, light and fluffy. This should take about five minutes. You can also beat it with an electric hand mixer for at least seven minutes if you like. 
2. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and add the flour, cornstarch, baking soda, optional salt, and mix until just combined, which should take about one minute. 
3. Add the chocolate chips and chunks and beat momentarily, or mix by hand. 
4. Use a medium-sized cookie scoop to form heaping mounds and place the mounds on a large plate. Flatten them slightly with the palm of your hand, cover them in plastic wrap and put them in the fridge for at least two hours before you begin baking them. 
5. Preheat the oven to 350°F, line a baking sheet with cooking spray and place the mounds on a baking sheet spaced at least two inches apart. Bake 8 cookies per sheet. Bake for 8-9 minutes.
6. Allow the cookies to cool on the baking sheet for 5 minutes before removing and transferring to a rack to finish cooling.
7. Store in an airtight container for up to one week, or freeze for up to three months and enjoy them whenever you like!

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=28643

Cream of Broccoli Cheddar Cheese Soup

This is a very easy soup to make. You can change this up a wee bit by using vegetable stock in place of the chicken stock, and you can also omit the cheese, but the cheese does add a wonderful creamy richness.

Serves 4-6

Ingredients
1 tablespoon olive oil
3/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely diced celery
1 jalapeno, seeded and diced fine
1 small garlic clove, crushed
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
2 cups 2% milk (or half and half)
2 cups chicken OR vegetable broth
salt and pepper to taste
2 cups finely chopped broccoli florets and stems
1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese

Directions
1. Heat oil over medium heat and saute onions, celery and jalapeno until onions are translucent and soft, but not browning. 
2. Add crushed garlic and saute another minute.
3. Remove from heat and set aside.
4. In a soup pot melt butter over medium heat.
5. Stir in flour whisking to make a roux. It will be very thick. Don't let it burn.
6. Once all flour is incorporated into butter add a little of the milk whisking to keep mixture smooth. 
7. Slowly add all the milk and once this mixture is smooth add the broth. 
u. Continue to cook this mixture over low-medium heat for approximately 20 minutes. It will begin to thicken as it simmers. Do not let it boil. Stir often. 
9. Add the sauteed vegetables and the broccoli. Stir to incorporate. 
10. Turn burner to low and allow soup to simmer for approximately 20-30 minutes, stirring often.
12. Add cheese and continue stirring over low heat until it's all melted.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/01/cream-of-broccoli-cheddar-cheese-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

BBQ Chicken Pizza

In the summer we do it on the BBQ and it changes the flavor and texture of the pizza, really very delicious. However it is bitterly cold here in Winnipeg in the winter so I bake it in the oven. This makes two large cookie sheet size pizzas, or three 12" round pizza pans. The topping amount is for two - 12 inch round pizza pans.

Ingredients

Pizza dough:
2 cups warm water
1 tablespoon instant dry yeast
1 tablespoon sugar
2-3 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup olive oil
5-6	cups flour

Directions
1. Mix 4 1/2 cups flour and the remaining dry ingredients in a large bowl and whisk together with a wire whisk.
2. Add the oil and the warm water.
3. Stir well with a wooden spoon.
4. Add more flour as needed and knead the dough on a well floured surface until the dough is smooth and elastic about 7-10 minutes. 
5. Let the dough rest under the bowl for 20 minutes. 
6. Divide the dough into two.

Toppings: (for 2 - 12 inch pizza pans)
	1 cup or less depending how saucy you like your pizza BBQ sauce, your favorite flavor (hickory smoke is ours)
	approx 2 cups grilled or cooked chicken, roughly cut up or shredded. (a supermarket roasted chicken is a great option, especially in the winter.)
	red onion, chopped or thinly sliced, as much as you like, a handful for each pizza.
	green or red pepper, chopped
	1 tin pineapple chunks, drained
	8-12 oz mozzarella cheese, grated.
	a few slices of bacon fried and crumbled for the top
	cornmeal to dust on the pizza pans.

Directions:
1. Grease two 12 inch pizza pans and dust with cornmeal
2. Press dough in gently, pushing to the edge for a nice round crust.
3. Spread on preferred amount of BBQ sauce for each pizza, about 1/3 cup.
4. Pour a bit of the sauce onto the chicken for more flavor.
5. Sprinkle pizza with a little cheese
6. Add the chicken, red onion, green pepper, pineapple and bacon
7. Top with remaining cheese.
8. Preheat the BBQ on the one side only on high. You will be cooking on indirect heat.
9. Put the pizza on the top of the heating rack on the opposite side of the flame and bake with the lid closed for about 15 minutes giving the pizza a quarter turn about every 5-7 minutes.
10. Total baking time is about 25-30 minutes.
11. If baking in the oven, bake in a preheated oven at 450°F for 15 - 20 minutes or until desired crispness is achieved for the crust.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/01/flash-back-friday_12.html

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 2nd February, 2018* - by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-522343-1.html#11961093

*Siouxann's* blood count went up so no need of the shots she was expecting. Review in 2 weeks. However she had side pain and needs an ultrasound to determine the cause. No report on the outcome of this.

*Sassafras* and *Tami* got to meet up! Unfortunately Tami heard that morning that a family friend had passed away - leaving a wife who is unable to live alone. And a friend had a stroke - but seems to have been a small one.

It seems a very long time since I have had to say that *Bella* is in hospital again - but unfortunately she is again. Bella's mother is booked in for a hip replacement at the end of the month.

As Cathy put it *Darowil's* heart is melting, Elizabeth told her she loved her and Gordon gave her kisses. I had an extra day looking after both children Monday as the parents were both sick - which they kindly handed on to me, though I am now fully recovered.

*Gwen* needs to have the main water pipe into the property replaced. They have had two large water bills so called in a plumber. Her oldest DGD has the flu - praying she doesn't give to the rest of the family. Gwen's sister fell and has torn her rotator cuff. Her sister is also going to see a neurologist as they suspect she may have the beginnings of dementia.

*Budasha* didn't have as a good response to the last eye injections and so needs to have them repeated in 2 weeks- instead of the hoped for 1 year!

*Cashmergma's* citizenship test is this coming Thursday (15th).

*The wren's* DGD Bailee has had her license suspended for a month so Heidi is needing to run her to school and work as there is no other feasible way for her to get there.

PHOTOS
1 - *Busyworkerbee* - String bag
17 - *Swedenme* - Baby jacket (stitch pattern on p.29)
18 - *Swedenme* - 'Tree' socks (+link)
19 - *Lurker* - Baby cardigans & bonnets
23 - *Tami* - Tami & Joy's meet-up
25 - *Poledra* - David's latest fishing flies
29 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth's baby chino
37 - *Fan* - Hoya plant in flower
40 - *Swedenme* - Baby jacket yoke
45 - *Bonnie* - Bouquet
49 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Sassafras
51 - *Poledra* - Baby dress
59 - *NanaCaren* - Snow in NY
63 - *Bonnie* - Wedding photo
65 - *Kate* - Luke & Caitlin
68 - *Poledra* - Dogs before & after grooming/Painted ceramics
77 - *Poledra* - Stairs at Yellowstone National Park
78 - *Kate* - Wedding photo
83 - *Swedenme* - Funny
95 - *Rookie* - Birthday treats / DGS & new comforter

CRAFTS
22 - *Bonnie* - Ladderback jacquard technique (links)
29 - *Swedenme* - Knitting stitch for baby jacket on p.17
34 - *Budasha* - Crochet Van style baby sneakers (link)
42 - *Swedenme* - Baby jewel dress (link)
42 - *Darowil* - Spider socks (link)
43 - *Darowil* - More Spider socks (link)
49 - *Poledra* - Reaverse baby star booties (link)
84 - *Sam* - Crochet Rainbow mandala vest (link)
88 - *Darowil* - Socks (link)
94 - *Rookie* - Knitting pattern for traditional gansy (link)

RECIPES
22 - *Bonnie* - Layered salad
25 - *Poledra* - Enchilada casserole
31 - *Rookie* - Miracle whip from mayonnaise

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages...
*1, 49 , 50, 65 and 79 *

OTHERS
3 - *Sam* - Geico Insurance (link)
6 - *Sam* - The venue for superbowl 52 (link)
20 - *Bonnie* - Cast iron conditioner (link)
33 - *Poledra* - Bowl game (link)
34 - *Lurker* - Funny 
36 - *Sam* - Cat or dog Mexican costume (link)
42 - *Darowil* - Adelaide Oval (link)
50 - *Sam* - 12 natural gargles for a sore throat
56 - *Sam* - Lion's mane dog costume (link)
63 - *Sam* - Pokemon (link)
84 - *Bonnie* - Steele Narrows Battlefield (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marking my spot, on the phone with Fan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful looking/sounding recipes Sam; today has been the culmination of a stressful few days and would gladly eat every bit of every recipe! Can you say I'm a stress eater??? LOL. Did my first and may I add last bit of looking after my sister. She is quite a handful. Love my sister but under best of times can only put up with her personality for about 1/2 hour tops. Have talked with my niece (her DD) and she so understands. Told her if she needed me to call and I'll be there for her mom but otherwise, I'm done. Deep sigh and I try and relax from the experience. Now to try and relax.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Morning all

Have the bag to DM for her 75th birthday yesterday and she loved it. Joined her at bingo, tiny win for me, much bigger win for her.

Making another bag based on pattern of first, but adding several more rows to body of bag and longer handles, a better size for me.

Have finished virus shawl, need to block then hand into K4BN. Only small as only had 1 ball of the yarn but beautiful and will be loved by someone 

Work is going okay, realized, and keeping very quiet, but getting more shifts than some people, 

Hot, hot, hot conditions for me today, so will hide in air con today and tomorrow.

Stay safe all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies . Think you have been spying on me Sam as yesterday I made quiche Lorraine and today I made barbeque chicken pizza ????. Ive spent more time in the kitchen this week than I have in the last month , made lemon and vanilla cupcakes , then carrot cupcakes then chocolate cupcakes , had to try them out as it was niece's birthday Tuesday and I was making some for her , then I made walnut scones my favourite , love them warm with a touch of butter although I cant stand sticky dough on my fingers when mixing . Yesterday quiche and today homemade pizza . Husband is wondering if Ive secretly joined the WI ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe a good scream at the top of your lungs would get you relaxed. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful looking/sounding recipes Sam; today has been the culmination of a stressful few days and would gladly eat every bit of every recipe! Can you say I'm a stress eater??? LOL. Did my first and may I add last bit of looking after my sister. She is quite a handful. Love my sister but under best of times can only put up with her personality for about 1/2 hour tops. Have talked with my niece (her DD) and she so understands. Told her if she needed me to call and I'll be there for her mom but otherwise, I'm done. Deep sigh and I try and relax from the experience. Now to try and relax.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, Sam and Kate. Sam, the quiche Lorraine sounds so good to me! I have done it with bacon and cream; but the leeks, creme fraiche and lardons (I was thinking maybe procioutto—do not know how to spell that) would be good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have been busy - how was the bbq chicken pizza? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies . Think you have been spying on me Sam as yesterday I made quiche Lorraine and today I made barbeque chicken pizza ????. Ive spent more time in the kitchen this week than I have in the last month , made lemon and vanilla cupcakes , then carrot cupcakes then chocolate cupcakes , had to try them out as it was niece's birthday Tuesday and I was making some for her , then I made walnut scones my favourite , love them warm with a touch of butter although I cant stand sticky dough on my fingers when mixing . Yesterday quiche and today homemade pizza . Husband is wondering if Ive secretly joined the WI ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all
> 
> Have the bag to DM for her 75th birthday yesterday and she loved it. Joined her at bingo, tiny win for me, much bigger win for her.
> 
> ...


Hello Heather glad to hear your mum liked her bag . 
Was the virus shawl an easy make , Ive got the pattern and keep wanting to make it, maybe I'll just try it , if it goes wrongcan always try something else


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful looking/sounding recipes Sam; today has been the culmination of a stressful few days and would gladly eat every bit of every recipe! Can you say I'm a stress eater??? LOL. Did my first and may I add last bit of looking after my sister. She is quite a handful. Love my sister but under best of times can only put up with her personality for about 1/2 hour tops. Have talked with my niece (her DD) and she so understands. Told her if she needed me to call and I'll be there for her mom but otherwise, I'm done. Deep sigh and I try and relax from the experience. Now to try and relax.


Sorry to hear you have had a stressful day Gwen hope you get to relax now you are home 
I know how you feel , I loved my oldest sister too but sometimes she was a lot like my mother could be very moody , I used to come home and say its enough to make me turn to drink ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you have been busy - how was the bbq chicken pizza? --- sam


My full as a pudding stomach said delicious ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies . Think you have been spying on me Sam as yesterday I made quiche Lorraine and today I made barbeque chicken pizza ????. Ive spent more time in the kitchen this week than I have in the last month , made lemon and vanilla cupcakes , then carrot cupcakes then chocolate cupcakes , had to try them out as it was niece's birthday Tuesday and I was making some for her , then I made walnut scones my favourite , love them warm with a touch of butter although I cant stand sticky dough on my fingers when mixing . Yesterday quiche and today homemade pizza . Husband is wondering if Ive secretly joined the WI ????


BUT you have this fabulous new oven!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe it's a new week already. I'm still working on last week's. Marking my spot and then back to finish last week before this week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Quiche Lorraine
> 
> Simplicity is the key to this classic quiche. The pastry case is baked blind - essential when a soft filling is to be poured into it if you want to avoid the dreaded soggy bottom.
> 
> ...


More good recipes. The only one I'll use soon though is the Broccoli/cheese soup. It's soup time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the recipes Sam and the updates ladies. Helps keep me up to date. Fan, I am so enjoying your experience with your new car..it sounds wonderful! Can you find a back road somewhere and take it for a speedy spin? Also enjoying the wedding pictures and experiences related. 
We still have wonderful "spring" weather, no rain, no snow and starting to be very worried about our water supply. Got up to 60 degrees F, 45 C. Wish we had some way to transport the stormy New England weather here for a bit.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. Off to bed now. Take care all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Claiming a chair and hoping to keep up a little better this week.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marking my spot and going back to finish last week's tea party. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, I finally read far enough on last weeks tp to find you all. 
I went to my cousins this morning at about 9:30 this morning and didn't leave there until going on 5pm, we were so busy clearing out and packing stuff in her craft/sewing room, oh Lord, it's going to take us quite a few days, it's crazy. Oh well. Now I'm pooped, the dogs were glad to see me come home, David should be home in about half an hour or so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies . Think you have been spying on me Sam as yesterday I made quiche Lorraine and today I made barbeque chicken pizza ????. Ive spent more time in the kitchen this week than I have in the last month , made lemon and vanilla cupcakes , then carrot cupcakes then chocolate cupcakes , had to try them out as it was niece's birthday Tuesday and I was making some for her , then I made walnut scones my favourite , love them warm with a touch of butter although I cant stand sticky dough on my fingers when mixing . Yesterday quiche and today homemade pizza . Husband is wondering if Ive secretly joined the WI ????


Wow! You've really been on a roll. Good thing I'm not there or I'd put the 5 pounds I've lost back on


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again 

I finally caught up on the end of last week, great photos posted. Julie, you were a looker when young(&still are)
Fan, glad you like your new car. We went looking used SUVs today, OMG they want ridiculous prices????
Good weather for our trip, sunny but cold & windy. I didn't do much shopping, returned something to Lee Valley & did a Costco run, otherwise just looking at vehicles 

Margaret, love the socks

Rookie, I’m off to look st the pattern link you posted.

We heard on the way home that the farmer who shot the young indigenous man who came into his yard with 4 others & scared the hell out of them was found not guilty. The natives are really not happy with the verdict so we will see what comes of it all. We are quite relieved as it seems he should not have been charged with 2nd degree murder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again
> 
> I finally caught up on the end of last week, great photos posted. Julie, you were a looker when young(&still are)
> Fan, glad you like your new car. We went looking used SUVs today, OMG they want ridiculous prices????
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie- you are very kind.

I do hope nothing sinister comes from that verdict.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful looking/sounding recipes Sam; today has been the culmination of a stressful few days and would gladly eat every bit of every recipe! Can you say I'm a stress eater??? LOL. Did my first and may I add last bit of looking after my sister. She is quite a handful. Love my sister but under best of times can only put up with her personality for about 1/2 hour tops. Have talked with my niece (her DD) and she so understands. Told her if she needed me to call and I'll be there for her mom but otherwise, I'm done. Deep sigh and I try and relax from the experience. Now to try and relax.


It's good that your DN understands why you cna't take care of your DS for any periods of time, but that you'll be there if she needs you. 
Breathe and relax, you have had a stressful several days. HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well so much for the 8 row on the baby hat that I'd knit, how hard is it to read directions? I missed the first line that said "Using your smaller dpn's, cast on", oh well, they should go faster the second time around. lol 
David made it home, sounds like he may be going to Alabama next week, he's hoping it works out as it's someplace new he hasn't seen yet. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all
> 
> Have the bag to DM for her 75th birthday yesterday and she loved it. Joined her at bingo, tiny win for me, much bigger win for her.
> 
> ...


Great that you are getting more shifts, definitely don't say anything to anyone. Keeping in the air con for the weekend is a good idea.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie that was good news for the farmer, but as you say hope there are no repercussions from the verdict. Everyone will be edgy now for sure. Not good for interracial relationships. 
Just heard from SILs niece who is very sad , at outcome of my attempts for their things, but resigned that they are gone and matter closed. Life is unfair sometimes but we deal with it and move on with better things to enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again
> 
> I finally caught up on the end of last week, great photos posted. Julie, you were a looker when young(&still are)
> Fan, glad you like your new car. We went looking used SUVs today, OMG they want ridiculous prices????
> ...


I'm so glad that he was found not guilty! I hope though that the natives do not cause any problems, but maybe this will make them realize that they can't go around stealing and terrorizing people and expect to get away with it, whether natives or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that was good news for the farmer, but as you say hope there are no repercussions from the verdict. Everyone will be edgy now for sure. Not good for interracial relationships.
> Just heard from SILs niece who is very sad , at outcome of my attempts for their things, but resigned that they are gone and matter closed. Life is unfair sometimes but we deal with it and move on with better things to enjoy.


I'm sorry about the way it all happened with the heirlooms, but glad that it's all over with and the book closed on it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Margaret, Kate, thank you for starting our week
Julie, your DD is a talented seamstress.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> BUT you have this fabulous new oven!


With a lovely timer so if I do wander off and start something else I get a loud reminder????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good david is coming home - I94 was really bad. Mary has been having some stormy weather and snowfall. hopefully it will be melted by the time david gets 
back. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I finally read far enough on last weeks tp to find you all.
> I went to my cousins this morning at about 9:30 this morning and didn't leave there until going on 5pm, we were so busy clearing out and packing stuff in her craft/sewing room, oh Lord, it's going to take us quite a few days, it's crazy. Oh well. Now I'm pooped, the dogs were glad to see me come home, David should be home in about half an hour or so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's good david is coming home - I94 was really bad. Mary has been having some stormy weather and snowfall. hopefully it will be melted by the time david gets
> back. --- sam


Yes, he's really been very lucky out there over the years, he says it's more all the prayers for his safe travel than his driving skills. 
It was pretty bad when he was Ogallalla, Ne but when he hit Oshkosh, Ne on the way home, it was fine. 
Hopefully next week will be good weather wise for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful looking/sounding recipes Sam; today has been the culmination of a stressful few days and would gladly eat every bit of every recipe! Can you say I'm a stress eater??? LOL. Did my first and may I add last bit of looking after my sister. She is quite a handful. Love my sister but under best of times can only put up with her personality for about 1/2 hour tops. Have talked with my niece (her DD) and she so understands. Told her if she needed me to call and I'll be there for her mom but otherwise, I'm done. Deep sigh and I try and relax from the experience. Now to try and relax.


Hugs. And you are not alone on the stress eating.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again
> 
> I finally caught up on the end of last week, great photos posted. Julie, you were a looker when young(&still are)
> Fan, glad you like your new car. We went looking used SUVs today, OMG they want ridiculous prices????
> ...


Car prices are really high.

So glad the farmer was found not guilty. Hope that doesn't change.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bonnie- you are very kind.
> 
> I do hope nothing sinister comes from that verdict.


I agree with Bonnie. And ditto you on the verdict.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love the recipes Sam and the updates ladies. Helps keep me up to date. Fan, I am so enjoying your experience with your new car..it sounds wonderful! Can you find a back road somewhere and take it for a speedy spin? Also enjoying the wedding pictures and experiences related.
> We still have wonderful "spring" weather, no rain, no snow and starting to be very worried about our water supply. Got up to 60 degrees F, 45 C. Wish we had some way to transport the stormy New England weather here for a bit.


Thankyou, I might give it a good blast once I get used to its power, just behaved today and did 100kph the legal limit on the motorway.
The weather has been bad today so didn't want play too hard in it. I never had so many gadgets to get used to before in a car. Looking forward to the heated seats come winter. Stu has been calling me Turbo Frannie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if he is going to Alabama it should be. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he's really been very lucky out there over the years, he says it's more all the prayers for his safe travel than his driving skills.
> It was pretty bad when he was Ogallalla, Ne but when he hit Oshkosh, Ne on the way home, it was fine.
> Hopefully next week will be good weather wise for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking 'Zooming Fan'. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thankyou, I might give it a good blast once I get used to its power, just behaved today and did 100kph the legal limit on the motorway.
> The weather has been bad today so didn't want play too hard in it. I never had so many gadgets to get used to before in a car. Looking forward to the heated seats come winter. Stu has been calling me Turbo Frannie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking 'Zooming Fan'. --- sam


I'll take that too Sam lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that was good news for the farmer, but as you say hope there are no repercussions from the verdict. Everyone will be edgy now for sure. Not good for interracial relationships.
> Just heard from SILs niece who is very sad , at outcome of my attempts for their things, but resigned that they are gone and matter closed. Life is unfair sometimes but we deal with it and move on with better things to enjoy.


So they've let the idea of legal action drop?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Margaret, Kate, thank you for starting our week
> Julie, your DD is a talented seamstress.


She certainly is, Joy- she has done three wedding lots, including her own- but now she's working full-time it would not really be possible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With a lovely timer so if I do wander off and start something else I get a loud reminder????


Brilliant! I have a little timer that I can cart with me to the other end of the house. I do find these days I can completely forget the stove.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I agree with Bonnie. And ditto you on the verdict.


You are both very kind!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was speaking with Cathy in Geelong (sugarsugar) earlier- her internet has been down for rather a long time- I think she said part of yesterday, certainly all of today- so if we don't hear from her- that is why!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So they've let the idea of legal action drop?


I reckon so, by what Sonja said to me. It's just not worth the hassle and expense involved in mounting a challenge against them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I reckon so, by what Sonja said to me. It's just not worth the hassle and expense involved in mounting a challenge against them.


I think it is the wisest path, but still very galling what has been exacted on them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Morning all. Thanks Sam for another great batch of recipes. The one for quiche lorraine is very similar to one I make but I've never used creme fraiche in it so I might give that a go next time. Thanks also to the summary ladies who keep us all up to date.
Gwen I'm glad you were able to speak to your niece and reach an agreement. It's good that she knows you are there for her and relieves the stress on you. Hugs


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again
> 
> I finally caught up on the end of last week, great photos posted. Julie, you were a looker when young(&still are)
> Fan, glad you like your new car. We went looking used SUVs today, OMG they want ridiculous prices????
> ...


Glad the farmer was found not guilty but it is rather scary wondering as to how the natives might react to the verdict. I hope there are no further consequences but I'm sure everyone will be on edge for a while.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I reckon so, by what Sonja said to me. It's just not worth the hassle and expense involved in mounting a challenge against them.


I agree. A sad story but best left to rest so that everyone can get on with their lives.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was speaking with Cathy in Geelong (sugarsugar) earlier- her internet has been down for rather a long time- I think she said part of yesterday, certainly all of today- so if we don't hear from her- that is why!


Thanks Julie.... I am here finally! Good heavens it didnt come back on till after 7pm! Not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie.... I am here finally! Good heavens it didnt come back on till after 7pm! Not good.


But at least you do have it now! Hopefully no further outages!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful looking/sounding recipes Sam; today has been the culmination of a stressful few days and would gladly eat every bit of every recipe! Can you say I'm a stress eater??? LOL. Did my first and may I add last bit of looking after my sister. She is quite a handful. Love my sister but under best of times can only put up with her personality for about 1/2 hour tops. Have talked with my niece (her DD) and she so understands. Told her if she needed me to call and I'll be there for her mom but otherwise, I'm done. Deep sigh and I try and relax from the experience. Now to try and relax.


Oh dear, deep breaths. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But at least you do have it now! Hopefully no further outages!


 :sm24: Quite a lot of people were without... I gather it was a major outage for whatever reason.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all
> 
> Have the bag to DM for her 75th birthday yesterday and she loved it. Joined her at bingo, tiny win for me, much bigger win for her.
> 
> ...


Stay cool this week Heather, I heard that Queensland is to get extreme heat over the next few days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies . Think you have been spying on me Sam as yesterday I made quiche Lorraine and today I made barbeque chicken pizza ????. Ive spent more time in the kitchen this week than I have in the last month , made lemon and vanilla cupcakes , then carrot cupcakes then chocolate cupcakes , had to try them out as it was niece's birthday Tuesday and I was making some for her , then I made walnut scones my favourite , love them warm with a touch of butter although I cant stand sticky dough on my fingers when mixing . Yesterday quiche and today homemade pizza . Husband is wondering if Ive secretly joined the WI ????


 :sm11: They all sound scrumptious.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

It ended up a crazy weather day today... was forecast to get to 30c and ended up at 35c and hot blasting wind, then late this afternoon a sudden change and temperature dropped down to 26c in half an hour...and we got hit with a quick storm. My place only got sudden downpour of sideways rain for about 10mins but all around the city was big hailstones and damaging winds.... some trees down and the roof of a restaurant at the waterfront on the pier caved in! Good grief! Crazy weather for sure. It is now 21c at 9.45pm but supposed to drop down to 14c overnight with a high of 22c tomorrow. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad that he was found not guilty! I hope though that the natives do not cause any problems, but maybe this will make them realize that they can't go around stealing and terrorizing people and expect to get away with it, whether natives or not.


Ditto.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again
> 
> I finally caught up on the end of last week, great photos posted. Julie, you were a looker when young(&still are)
> Fan, glad you like your new car. We went looking used SUVs today, OMG they want ridiculous prices????
> ...


Why should there be different laws for different people , all it should say is that a group of people set out to rob and attack a couple on their farm and the farmer defended himself and his wife, if they hadnt been committing a crime this wouldnt have happened


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if he ever makes it to Georgia he's welcome to park his rig on our property or nearby shopping centers and I'll pick him up so he can and stay for a visit.


Poledra65 said:


> Well so much for the 8 row on the baby hat that I'd knit, how hard is it to read directions? I missed the first line that said "Using your smaller dpn's, cast on", oh well, they should go faster the second time around. lol
> David made it home, sounds like he may be going to Alabama next week, he's hoping it works out as it's someplace new he hasn't seen yet. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


Poledra65 said:


> Great that you are getting more shifts, definitely don't say anything to anyone. Keeping in the air con for the weekend is a good idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


Fantastic news! Is Marianne able to be up there with him?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

UPDATE: Just spoke to Marianne and they had to pull from the surgery because they had not done the biopsy yet. Ben is still at hospital awaiting possible surgery. Marianne is NOT there; her mom is not in very good shape so don't know if she will be able to go there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


Wonderful news indeed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was speaking with Cathy in Geelong (sugarsugar) earlier- her internet has been down for rather a long time- I think she said part of yesterday, certainly all of today- so if we don't hear from her- that is why!


Thank you for letting us know Julie, hopefully her internet will be back on soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


Great news for Ben and for Marianne too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It ended up a crazy weather day today... was forecast to get to 30c and ended up at 35c and hot blasting wind, then late this afternoon a sudden change and temperature dropped down to 26c in half an hour...and we got hit with a quick storm. My place only got sudden downpour of sideways rain for about 10mins but all around the city was big hailstones and damaging winds.... some trees down and the roof of a restaurant at the waterfront on the pier caved in! Good grief! Crazy weather for sure. It is now 21c at 9.45pm but supposed to drop down to 14c overnight with a high of 22c tomorrow. :sm19:


Wow! I'm glad you don't have any damage and didn't get the hail, that's quite the temp drop, ours dropped over 30 degrees on Friday from 53 in the morning to like 18 at night, then only a high of 15f yesterday and 21f today, then 40f tomorrow. The weather around the world has gone crazy wonky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why should there be different laws for different people , all it should say is that a group of people set out to rob and attack a couple on their farm and the farmer defended himself and his wife, if they hadnt been committing a crime this wouldnt have happened


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Quite a lot of people were without... I gather it was a major outage for whatever reason.


I wonder what had gone wrong?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if he ever makes it to Georgia he's welcome to park his rig on our property or nearby shopping centers and I'll pick him up so he can and stay for a visit.


He made it about 50 miles from you a year or two ago, but didn't get any closer than that, but you never know where he'll be reloading to come home. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


 :sm24: Hope all goes well for him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> UPDATE: Just spoke to Marianne and they had to pull from the surgery because they had not done the biopsy yet. Ben is still at hospital awaiting possible surgery. Marianne is NOT there; her mom is not in very good shape so don't know if she will be able to go there.


Oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for letting us know Julie, hopefully her internet will be back on soon.


It did come on again in the evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


That is wonderful news!!!

Oh I see that they needed to do a biopsy, I hope that they get that done and all goes to plan for the surgery. 
I hope that Marianne is able to go, it's too bad that her mom isn't doing well though.

I keep trying to type mum instead of mom now. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is wonderful news!!!
> 
> Oh I see that they needed to do a biopsy, I hope that they get that done and all goes to plan for the surgery.
> I hope that Marianne is able to go, it's too bad that her mom isn't doing well though.
> ...


You're learning correct spelling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha, I just saw this pattern and thought of TNS. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alderney-socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You're learning correct spelling!!!!!!!!!!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'd better get off here, I need to get David breakfast and get myself ready to head to guitar lessons, see you all later and have a great day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> UPDATE: Just spoke to Marianne and they had to pull from the surgery because they had not done the biopsy yet. Ben is still at hospital awaiting possible surgery. Marianne is NOT there; her mom is not in very good shape so don't know if she will be able to go there.


Good news about Mariannes son , hope everything goes well , but sorry to hear about her mum ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad that he was found not guilty! I hope though that the natives do not cause any problems, but maybe this will make them realize that they can't go around stealing and terrorizing people and expect to get away with it, whether natives or not.


They don't seem it realize his death had nothing to do with the color of his skin & all about 5 drunken armed people coming into a yard trying to steal & ram things & the farmer fearing for the lives of himself & his family. On the radio it's all about race & demanding a retrial saying because no natives on the jury it wasn't a fair trial. Since the natives are all screaming murder, would it be a fair trial then? There have been home invasions & thefts recently & people are getting scared, enough already. Then our oh so smart Prime Minister sent a tweet expressing his sympathies to the Boushie family , good God , how nuts is that! The whole thing is getting political rather than justice, I'm afraid to see how it will all shake out


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thankyou, I might give it a good blast once I get used to its power, just behaved today and did 100kph the legal limit on the motorway.
> The weather has been bad today so didn't want play too hard in it. I never had so many gadgets to get used to before in a car. Looking forward to the heated seats come winter. Stu has been calling me Turbo Frannie.


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They don't seem it realize his death had nothing to do with the color of his skin & all about 5 drunken armed people coming into a yard trying to steal & ram things & the farmer fearing for the lives of himself & his family. On the radio it's all about race & demanding a retrial saying because no natives on the jury it wasn't a fair trial. Since the natives are all screaming murder, would it be a fair trial then? There have been home invasions & thefts recently & people are getting scared, enough already. Then our oh so smart Prime Minister sent a tweet expressing his sympathies to the Boushie family , good God , how nuts is that! The whole thing is getting political rather than justice, I'm afraid to see how it will all shake out


Bonnie, what a mess! The media never helps does it? And it's usually all about politics unfortunately. Seems that's the world over these days, if it's ever not been so. Politicians care about re-election not about their constituents or their country in spite of their rhetoric. And your dear PM! My sister bemoans him all the time. Do you remember when his father was PM? He was a case for sure! But I better not start since this is t the place for politics. ???? But the poor farmer and family still won't feel safe and neither will the rest of the community. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Margaret, Kate, thank you for starting our week
> Julie, your DD is a talented seamstress.


She sure is in many areas!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With a lovely timer so if I do wander off and start something else I get a loud reminder????


I use my timer all the time, however it doesn't do me much good in summer when I decide to wonder outside where I can't hear it????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> With a lovely timer so if I do wander off and start something else I get a loud reminder????


Timers are life savers...at least for me! Gotten so I put on a timer when I put the kettle on to boil. Someone years ago threw out the whistle so I've been known to leave the room, get involved in something else and return to a dry kettle.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It ended up a crazy weather day today... was forecast to get to 30c and ended up at 35c and hot blasting wind, then late this afternoon a sudden change and temperature dropped down to 26c in half an hour...and we got hit with a quick storm. My place only got sudden downpour of sideways rain for about 10mins but all around the city was big hailstones and damaging winds.... some trees down and the roof of a restaurant at the waterfront on the pier caved in! Good grief! Crazy weather for sure. It is now 21c at 9.45pm but supposed to drop down to 14c overnight with a high of 22c tomorrow. :sm19:


I'm glad the hail missed you & I suppose the badly needed rain came so fast it just ran off rather than soaking the parched ground. I hope no one was hurt when the restaurant caved in.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sorry about the way it all happened with the heirlooms, but glad that it's all over with and the book closed on it.


Your sad story has me thinking Fan. I have many heirloom quality pieces of jewelry from my mom and aunts. I wear some of them but I know my girls all would love to have some. Some I have divvied out but still have more. I think I need to be very intentional and leave a note with them in the safety deposit box. One always thinks nothing awkward or unkind will happen, but it's best to make sure. I have one very valuable ring which all my girls love - at one point I suggested they draw lots for it. At another I thought they do what my mom had thought to do and that was sell it....and then divide the money. But when I suggested it the DD's said no they would like it to remain in the fam.so Fan, although the story had a sad outcome for you perhaps it will help others. Small comfort tho for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why should there be different laws for different people , all it should say is that a group of people set out to rob and attack a couple on their farm and the farmer defended himself and his wife, if they hadnt been committing a crime this wouldnt have happened


Exactly but the claim is they were just looking for help????they had been in a neighboring yard & tried to steal vehicles, broke windows out but couldn't get it going then came to this yard & tried to steal a quad, then rammed into another vehicle in the yard when they were seen. All were apparently drunk out of their minds, the deceased had an alcohol level of 0.3- 0.08 is considered impaired ????they had a loaded .22 gun but they were all innocent looking for help????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


That's great news, I hope all goes well for him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> UPDATE: Just spoke to Marianne and they had to pull from the surgery because they had not done the biopsy yet. Ben is still at hospital awaiting possible surgery. Marianne is NOT there; her mom is not in very good shape so don't know if she will be able to go there.


So does that mean he won't get this kidney? I know they only have a few hours to use donor organs
Poor Marianne must be worried sick when she can't be there


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


Sending every good thought for Ben and hope the surgery can happen soon and successfully after a clear biopsy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Bonnie, what a mess! The media never helps does it? And it's usually all about politics unfortunately. Seems that's the world over these days, if it's ever not been so. Politicians care about re-election not about their constituents or their country in spite of their rhetoric. And your dear PM! My sister bemoans him all the time. Do you remember when his father was PM? He was a case for sure! But I better not start since this is t the place for politics. ???? But the poor farmer and family still won't feel safe and neither will the rest of the community. Very sad indeed.


Yes, I remember our current PMs father, he was so hated in the west there was talk of separation. Many feel his policies started a decline that his dear son is going to finish????. The west was always a "have not " area of the country & his policies gave control of the oil industry in the west to the east. Right now they are fighting for pipelines from Alberta & Saskatchewan going both east & west ãs our resources are landlocked.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Timers are life savers...at least for me! Gotten so I put on a timer when I put the kettle on to boil. Someone years ago threw out the whistle so I've been known to leave the room, get involved in something else and return to a dry kettle.????


I had a whistling kettle for Just that reason but the whistle broke on this one, I really need to look for a new one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your sad story has me thinking Fan. I have many heirloom quality pieces of jewelry from my mom and aunts. I wear some of them but I know my girls all would love to have some. Some I have divvied out but still have more. I think I need to be very intentional and leave a note with them in the safety deposit box. One always thinks nothing awkward or unkind will happen, but it's best to make sure. I have one very valuable ring which all my girls love - at one point I suggested they draw lots for it. At another I thought they do what my mom had thought to do and that was sell it....and then divide the money. But when I suggested it the DD's said no they would like it to remain in the fam.so Fan, although the story had a sad outcome for you perhaps it will help others. Small comfort tho for you.


It's so hard to divide stuff up. I have very little jewelry that's of value but st present have only one GD so that's probably where it will go unless something changes. My DH didint want to put "household" things in the will, including his guns which are valuable to our sons. He has written that they are to toss a coin, whoever wins that gets first choice & they should take turns picking until all the things that won't be sold are divided, that seems a fair way. 
Some estates cause hard feelings no matter how fair, it seems.
I only have my mom's china cabinet & a couple of plates. I have no problem with that except that my brother took a lot of stuff to the dump that I would have like to look at before it went as I never asked for things as he was living in the house, there was nothing valuable, just sentimental


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, praying Ben gets the kidney and all goes well. Thank you for update.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your sad story has me thinking Fan. I have many heirloom quality pieces of jewelry from my mom and aunts. I wear some of them but I know my girls all would love to have some. Some I have divvied out but still have more. I think I need to be very intentional and leave a note with them in the safety deposit box. One always thinks nothing awkward or unkind will happen, but it's best to make sure. I have one very valuable ring which all my girls love - at one point I suggested they draw lots for it. At another I thought they do what my mom had thought to do and that was sell it....and then divide the money. But when I suggested it the DD's said no they would like it to remain in the fam.so Fan, although the story had a sad outcome for you perhaps it will help others. Small comfort tho for you.


Thank you for your wise words. On reflection our SIL should have done what our lawyer advised. You might like this idea too and anyone else reading this.
You buy a small note book, then write the name of each beneficiary of your Will, at the top of a page for each one then list what items they are to receive.
If possible discuss with them beforehand. You then date and sign each page and put it with your Will or in the safe deposit box. That way your wishes are clearly stated and are legally binding.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Those of you who have lost parents will know how hard it is to settle estate matters, especially when you are grieving. This is why it’s so important to write it down and put it with your Will. I haven’t done that yet, so just might gather my thoughts and decide. Not having children I need to divide things between niece and nephew on Stus side, and some cousins on mine. While it’s uppermost in my mind I think today might be a good time to get it done. I have some lovely jewellery of mums, MIL, and my own collection also. Then there’s the 200 year old grandfather clock, which has been promised to a cousin. 
My mum had 2 gold bracelets, and a gold locket and chain which she told me to give to 3 close cousins. I did so and they were thrilled and wear them a lot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, praying Ben gets the kidney and all goes well. Thank you for update.


I'm praying too. Please keep us updated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Those of you who have lost parents will know how hard it is to settle estate matters, especially when you are grieving. This is why it's so important to write it down and put it with your Will. I haven't done that yet, so just might gather my thoughts and decide. Not having children I need to divide things between niece and nephew on Stus side, and some cousins on mine. While it's uppermost in my mind I think today might be a good time to get it done. I have some lovely jewellery of mums, MIL, and my own collection also. Then there's the 200 year old grandfather clock, which has been promised to a cousin.
> My mum had 2 gold bracelets, and a gold locket and chain which she told me to give to 3 close cousins. I did so and they were thrilled and wear them a lot.


Great idea that I plan to use as I begin the clearing out of items and packing things for the move. I don't know that anything has been "promised" to anyone, but it will be good to start deciding where things will go. After my brother's death, I realize that I need to get some things put together to make the distribution of assets less problematic. Certainly, if I go first, DH will have that task and I know he'd appreciate a list.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was speaking with Cathy in Geelong (sugarsugar) earlier- her internet has been down for rather a long time- I think she said part of yesterday, certainly all of today- so if we don't hear from her- that is why!


Thank you. Good to know that's all it is.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great idea that I plan to use as I begin the clearing out of items and packing things for the move. I don't know that anything has been "promised" to anyone, but it will be good to start deciding where things will go. After my brother's death, I realize that I need to get some things put together to make the distribution of assets less problematic. Certainly, if I go first, DH will have that task and I know he'd appreciate a list.


That's great. The sad debacle we have gone through was made so much worse due to SIL leaving everything to a friend, over family. I feel so sad for the niece and nephew she cut out. The appalling attitude of the beneficiary has been a nightmare to deal with, and we have lost their friendship along with items.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie.... I am here finally! Good heavens it didnt come back on till after 7pm! Not good.


Glad you're back! Will the company credit your account for the down time?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It ended up a crazy weather day today... was forecast to get to 30c and ended up at 35c and hot blasting wind, then late this afternoon a sudden change and temperature dropped down to 26c in half an hour...and we got hit with a quick storm. My place only got sudden downpour of sideways rain for about 10mins but all around the city was big hailstones and damaging winds.... some trees down and the roof of a restaurant at the waterfront on the pier caved in! Good grief! Crazy weather for sure. It is now 21c at 9.45pm but supposed to drop down to 14c overnight with a high of 22c tomorrow. :sm19:


Crazy weather for sure. Glad you had no damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why should there be different laws for different people , all it should say is that a group of people set out to rob and attack a couple on their farm and the farmer defended himself and his wife, if they hadnt been committing a crime this wouldnt have happened


Absolutely! Well said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


Thank God! Sending lots of prayers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> UPDATE: Just spoke to Marianne and they had to pull from the surgery because they had not done the biopsy yet. Ben is still at hospital awaiting possible surgery. Marianne is NOT there; her mom is not in very good shape so don't know if she will be able to go there.


Sending more prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They don't seem it realize his death had nothing to do with the color of his skin & all about 5 drunken armed people coming into a yard trying to steal & ram things & the farmer fearing for the lives of himself & his family. On the radio it's all about race & demanding a retrial saying because no natives on the jury it wasn't a fair trial. Since the natives are all screaming murder, would it be a fair trial then? There have been home invasions & thefts recently & people are getting scared, enough already. Then our oh so smart Prime Minister sent a tweet expressing his sympathies to the Boushie family , good God , how nuts is that! The whole thing is getting political rather than justice, I'm afraid to see how it will all shake out


I think the media is making it worse for all of us. It's the same here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.

“Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don’t want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved.”


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & ladies, thanks for starting us off again
> 
> I finally caught up on the end of last week, great photos posted. Julie, you were a looker when young(&still are)
> Fan, glad you like your new car. We went looking used SUVs today, OMG they want ridiculous prices????
> ...


I heard that on the news this morning. A law professor from the Univ. of Sask. is just being interviewed. He thought the farmer would be found guilty of 2nd. He also found it odd that there weren't any indigenous people on the jury. This may help the natives on appeal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that was good news for the farmer, but as you say hope there are no repercussions from the verdict. Everyone will be edgy now for sure. Not good for interracial relationships.
> Just heard from SILs niece who is very sad , at outcome of my attempts for their things, but resigned that they are gone and matter closed. Life is unfair sometimes but we deal with it and move on with better things to enjoy.


It's a shame that they didn't appeal the will. They probably would have had a good case since they were related to your SIL . Yes, you're right - life is unfair at times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's great. The sad debacle we have gone through was made so much worse due to SIL leaving everything to a friend, over family. I feel so sad for the niece and nephew she cut out. The appalling attitude of the beneficiary has been a nightmare to deal with, and we have lost their friendship along with items.


I understand. I have to say I don't understand people like that--I'm one who would bend over backwards to be sure things were as fair and according to the deceased's wishes as possible.

There is another memorial for my brother out in Oregon on the 25th (his birthday) and we've not been included in that (which is okay), but the brother just a year older than Larry is going out because it will be a good time to meet up with Larry's two sons about the execution of the Will. The assets list was not kept up to date, so the two boys are having a hard time getting their arms around all the things that need to be decided. One of them just wants a quick "fire sale" of everything and the other is more aware of what should be done for his Dad's SO and if there are any things that should go to his Mother. Can you guess who is the fly fisherman/guide business man and who is the artist? My brother who is helping was at GTE for nearly 30 years prior to retiring and has degrees in finance/accounting and marketing. He was our Mom's executor and did a great job. I'm glad that the boys want him to help.

I need to update our asset list attachment for our will - I was waiting for when we sold this house and moved, but now I'm not sure that's a good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thankyou, I might give it a good blast once I get used to its power, just behaved today and did 100kph the legal limit on the motorway.
> The weather has been bad today so didn't want play too hard in it. I never had so many gadgets to get used to before in a car. Looking forward to the heated seats come winter. Stu has been calling me Turbo Frannie.


:sm09: Post a picture of you in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


That's wonderful news!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


That is good news. Prayers heading Ben's way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your sad story has me thinking Fan. I have many heirloom quality pieces of jewelry from my mom and aunts. I wear some of them but I know my girls all would love to have some. Some I have divvied out but still have more. I think I need to be very intentional and leave a note with them in the safety deposit box. One always thinks nothing awkward or unkind will happen, but it's best to make sure. I have one very valuable ring which all my girls love - at one point I suggested they draw lots for it. At another I thought they do what my mom had thought to do and that was sell it....and then divide the money. But when I suggested it the DD's said no they would like it to remain in the fam.so Fan, although the story had a sad outcome for you perhaps it will help others. Small comfort tho for you.


I had most of my MIL's jewellery and after my DH died, I gave all of it to one of her grandsons to share with the family. Since then, I haven't heard a word from them so I don't know if any of my nieces got any.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I remember our current PMs father, he was so hated in the west there was talk of separation. Many feel his policies started a decline that his dear son is going to finish????. The west was always a "have not " area of the country & his policies gave control of the oil industry in the west to the east. Right now they are fighting for pipelines from Alberta & Saskatchewan going both east & west ãs our resources are landlocked.


Not many people in Ontario like him either.

Have you heard of the latest scam? It's started in B.C. where people are claiming to be injured by cars. They have taken pictures of them running towards a car and then falling as though they were hit, or standing behind a car backing up and claiming they have been hit. They all want cash. One woman took a picture of the man and insisted that she wanted to take him to the hospital. Of course, he didn't want to go, he just wanted money. Woman are also involved, not just men.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


Great news. Such a relief for you to know that your twin is settling in her new home and is happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Those of you who have lost parents will know how hard it is to settle estate matters, especially when you are grieving. This is why it's so important to write it down and put it with your Will. I haven't done that yet, so just might gather my thoughts and decide. Not having children I need to divide things between niece and nephew on Stus side, and some cousins on mine. While it's uppermost in my mind I think today might be a good time to get it done. I have some lovely jewellery of mums, MIL, and my own collection also. Then there's the 200 year old grandfather clock, which has been promised to a cousin.
> My mum had 2 gold bracelets, and a gold locket and chain which she told me to give to 3 close cousins. I did so and they were thrilled and wear them a lot.


I'm in the same boat as you. My DH had a son so he will share but the rest will go to brother and nephews on my side and one nephew on DH's side. A niece and two other nephews on DH's side never even got in touch with me when he died so they will not share. My family will be able to pick over my jewellery (if I don't sell it all first :sm09. I suppose then they'll sell everything else. I'm seeing my lawyer on Monday to update my will.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


That's good news for all concerned.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Liz, I am pleased that my story has given you and Jeannette an incentive to update Wills etc. I know it’s been quite a tale of woe on my part, but in telling you perhaps some good for others may come of it. In the beginning SILs niece and nephew were understanding and accepting, thinking they would at least get their promised items. But no it didn’t happen, and all attempts by me at their request were unsuccessful. They sold everything and moved away making it Impossible to get any closure. I suggested they put a private investigator onto it, but way too costly to do so, as a challenge also would be. So that’s an end to it, as unfair as it is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam and Tami, thank you so much. It is very comforting news. She even giggled on the phone this morning when I told her I could see so well now I scare myself in the mirror as I can see every wrinkle.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you. Also my friend is a lawyer and reminded me I need power of attorney from Al that I can handle finances if he dies first. Hadn’t thought about that as I pay bills, am in all accounts and all assets go to me in living will and when I die divided equally with 7 kids.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


Lovely news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


That is good news Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


Lovely colours in the socks Sonja.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cyclone Gita has done much damage up in Samoa, with another one forming up near there also. Next in its sights is Niue, and Fiji. 
Today we have heavy rain here, and the weather forecast is for possibility of the cyclone coming down here by end of next week.
I was hoping to get out in the car but am staying put with this nasty weather going on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Why should there be different laws for different people , all it should say is that a group of people set out to rob and attack a couple on their farm and the farmer defended himself and his wife, if they hadnt been committing a crime this wouldnt have happened


Exactly but the First Nations are making it all about race. They also want their own justice system, their idea of punishment is something called a healing circle????everyone is to sit around & talk & hug????that was the punishment for 4 young men who invaded a home about 10 miles from us a few years back, they trashed the house terrorized the family & stole their van but they were sorry???? a couple of years later 2 of them put a nice young native man on the ground & kicked him until he was dead, that time they went to jail but probably out by now,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think the media is making it worse for all of us. It's the same here.


For sure!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


Great she is settling in so well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard that on the news this morning. A law professor from the Univ. of Sask. is just being interviewed. He thought the farmer would be found guilty of 2nd. He also found it odd that there weren't any indigenous people on the jury. This may help the natives on appeal.


They would have their mind made up he is guilty without listening to any evidence, that's why lawyer didn't want them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand. I have to say I don't understand people like that--I'm one who would bend over backwards to be sure things were as fair and according to the deceased's wishes as possible.
> 
> There is another memorial for my brother out in Oregon on the 25th (his birthday) and we've not been included in that (which is okay), but the brother just a year older than Larry is going out because it will be a good time to meet up with Larry's two sons about the execution of the Will. The assets list was not kept up to date, so the two boys are having a hard time getting their arms around all the things that need to be decided. One of them just wants a quick "fire sale" of everything and the other is more aware of what should be done for his Dad's SO and if there are any things that should go to his Mother. Can you guess who is the fly fisherman/guide business man and who is the artist? My brother who is helping was at GTE for nearly 30 years prior to retiring and has degrees in finance/accounting and marketing. He was our Mom's executor and did a great job. I'm glad that the boys want him to help.
> 
> I need to update our asset list attachment for our will - I was waiting for when we sold this house and moved, but now I'm not sure that's a good idea.


I hope all goes well with getting things settled. Quick isn't always the best solution. We had to wait a year to settle my mom's estate ãs she had a term deposit maturing then that was in for 19% interest that would have been lost if cashed early????that was in 1983. My DH says when we were young & borrowing money interest rates were through the roof, now we have money in the bank, it doesn't even keep up to inflation ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not many people in Ontario like him either.
> 
> Have you heard of the latest scam? It's started in B.C. where people are claiming to be injured by cars. They have taken pictures of them running towards a car and then falling as though they were hit, or standing behind a car backing up and claiming they have been hit. They all want cash. One woman took a picture of the man and insisted that she wanted to take him to the hospital. Of course, he didn't want to go, he just wanted money. Woman are also involved, not just men.


Always someone trying to get $$ for doing nothing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Cyclone Gita has done much damage up in Samoa, with another one forming up near there also. Next in its sights is Niue, and Fiji.
> Today we have heavy rain here, and the weather forecast is for possibility of the cyclone coming down here by end of next week.
> I was hoping to get out in the car but am staying put with this nasty weather going on.


I hope the weather doesn't get too nasty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


They look good Sonja.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow, I'm finally back, went to guitar lessons, then a stop by WallyWorld (WalMart) to pick up a few things, mainly oil and a filter so that David can do the oil change on the car, then home and David had to go to Scottsbluff to switch his stuff from one semi to the another so we took Jennie to work on the way, David dropped me at the mall as I needed to make a payment on the Herberger card, then I walked down to Hobby Lobby, I wasn't going to buy anything, but I found some baby yarn that I fell in love with that is good for either girl or boy, I'll post photo later, and Tami, they have stamps on big time sale, I got a few Christmas ones for $1/ea and a couple others too for less than $2/each, almost all the stamps are on mark down, then David met me next door at Dunhams to look around, he got a couple packs of hooks for tying, got home and got stew on to cook. Now I have a cup of coffee with Kerrygold Irish cream liquor in it and whipped cream on top, knitting, and you lot. Who could ask for more? Now to see how far ahead of me you all are.

Edit: And the Olympics. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use my timer all the time, however it doesn't do me much good in summer when I decide to wonder outside where I can't hear it????


I've taken to setting the timer on my cell phone if I may possibly wander out the door, yes, I've done that a time or two before figuring out to use the phone. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your sad story has me thinking Fan. I have many heirloom quality pieces of jewelry from my mom and aunts. I wear some of them but I know my girls all would love to have some. Some I have divvied out but still have more. I think I need to be very intentional and leave a note with them in the safety deposit box. One always thinks nothing awkward or unkind will happen, but it's best to make sure. I have one very valuable ring which all my girls love - at one point I suggested they draw lots for it. At another I thought they do what my mom had thought to do and that was sell it....and then divide the money. But when I suggested it the DD's said no they would like it to remain in the fam.so Fan, although the story had a sad outcome for you perhaps it will help others. Small comfort tho for you.


Or they can share it, each gets it for a year, starting with the eldest on down, they they start over again.

I've found that death brings out the best or the worst in people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan just heard on the radio that near us a corvette day and a bit further away an all British cars show on as well. Couldn't help think of you when they talked of the corvette day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fan just heard on the radio that near us a corvette day and a bit further away an all British cars show on as well. Couldn't help think of you when they talked of the corvette day.


Oh yes I love those, my dear departed KP friend Joan had a fabulous one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful looking/sounding recipes Sam; today has been the culmination of a stressful few days and would gladly eat every bit of every recipe! Can you say I'm a stress eater??? LOL. Did my first and may I add last bit of looking after my sister. She is quite a handful. Love my sister but under best of times can only put up with her personality for about 1/2 hour tops. Have talked with my niece (her DD) and she so understands. Told her if she needed me to call and I'll be there for her mom but otherwise, I'm done. Deep sigh and I try and relax from the experience. Now to try and relax.


Sounds like the not taking pain medications is more related to her personality than any possible dementia. Some people are there own worst enemy aren't they? Try not to undo all the good work- but don't get annoyed with yourself for 'failing'. Do what you can but when you slip up acknowledge it and accept it and don't keep knocking yourself (also a good way to actually increase the likelihood of slipping again).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> More good recipes. The only one I'll use soon though is the Broccoli/cheese soup. It's soup time.


That was the one I liked the sound of as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


That's fabulous! Hopefully she will have more happy days than not now that she is getting the extra care. Fingers crossed and sending positive thoughts out into the universe for it, prayers too of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


Wow- that could be fantastic for him assuming it takes. or happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Haha, I just saw this pattern and thought of TNS.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alderney-socks


Interesting socks- but not paying $6.5US for them. Otherwise would have been fun to do to remind me of her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use my timer all the time, however it doesn't do me much good in summer when I decide to wonder outside where I can't hear it????


Do you take your phone outside with you? You could use your timer on the phone if you do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand. I have to say I don't understand people like that--I'm one who would bend over backwards to be sure things were as fair and according to the deceased's wishes as possible.
> 
> There is another memorial for my brother out in Oregon on the 25th (his birthday) and we've not been included in that (which is okay), but the brother just a year older than Larry is going out because it will be a good time to meet up with Larry's two sons about the execution of the Will. The assets list was not kept up to date, so the two boys are having a hard time getting their arms around all the things that need to be decided. One of them just wants a quick "fire sale" of everything and the other is more aware of what should be done for his Dad's SO and if there are any things that should go to his Mother. Can you guess who is the fly fisherman/guide business man and who is the artist? My brother who is helping was at GTE for nearly 30 years prior to retiring and has degrees in finance/accounting and marketing. He was our Mom's executor and did a great job. I'm glad that the boys want him to help.
> 
> I need to update our asset list attachment for our will - I was waiting for when we sold this house and moved, but now I'm not sure that's a good idea.


It's great that your DB can go out to Oregon and help your DN's, that will make it much easier for them. 
Lol, yes, artistic minds don't always follow a logical path. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


Those are great Sonja!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your sad story has me thinking Fan. I have many heirloom quality pieces of jewelry from my mom and aunts. I wear some of them but I know my girls all would love to have some. Some I have divvied out but still have more. I think I need to be very intentional and leave a note with them in the safety deposit box. One always thinks nothing awkward or unkind will happen, but it's best to make sure. I have one very valuable ring which all my girls love - at one point I suggested they draw lots for it. At another I thought they do what my mom had thought to do and that was sell it....and then divide the money. But when I suggested it the DD's said no they would like it to remain in the fam.so Fan, although the story had a sad outcome for you perhaps it will help others. Small comfort tho for you.


While Mum is away my sister and I are planning to go down at the same time and go through Mum's jewellery with her and record who she wants it to go to.
And we have dealt with enough estates to know that her record will work without needing things more formal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes I love those, my dear departed KP friend Joan had a fabulous one.


The ones she had that they lost in the flooding in NY were fabulous too, she posted photos of them for David to see. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Interesting socks- but not paying $6.5US for them. Otherwise would have been fun to do to remind me of her.


I'm with you on that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


Thats is sounding so wonderfully hopeful for her (and everyone else connected to her as well)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The ones she had that they lost in the flooding in NY were fabulous too, she posted photos of them for David to see. :sm24:


Yes they were amazing too. I do sorely miss my friend, she was wonderful. I have her photo on my dresser.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes they were amazing too. I do sorely miss my friend, she was wonderful. I have her photo on my dresser.


You had become quite close, it's amazing how close friendships we can make even though we never meet face to face, that's one of the ways the internet is fantastic. 
HUGS!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, thank you. Also my friend is a lawyer and reminded me I need power of attorney from Al that I can handle finances if he dies first. Hadn't thought about that as I pay bills, am in all accounts and all assets go to me in living will and when I die divided equally with 7 kids.


Thats interesting. POA here only lasts until death. Any assets held jointly automatically go to the other person whatever the will says. So this house goes to survivor automatically and the same with joint bank accounts and other assets and so which ever one is left will have access to our money. Anything held in one name only though will be frozen until the will is sorted. However some can be released by the executor if it is needed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You had become quite close, it's amazing how close friendships we can make even though we never meet face to face, that's one of the ways the internet is fantastic.
> HUGS!!


I was clearing out my messages earlier, and found her last ones to me! She was trying so hard to get well but God had other plans. A few tears reading them again. 
I have all you folks, plus MaryLou whom Joan met in person, another Kp friendship. Now she and I talk over the internet several times per week.
It's the wonderful, thing about the internet I feel. The way we share our lives and crafting is just the BEST!.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


They look good Sonya-the purpose of that pattern was that people could then use it to jump to other things so well done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Cyclone Gita has done much damage up in Samoa, with another one forming up near there also. Next in its sights is Niue, and Fiji.
> Today we have heavy rain here, and the weather forecast is for possibility of the cyclone coming down here by end of next week.
> I was hoping to get out in the car but am staying put with this nasty weather going on.


yet more crazy weather. Well ours has settled and is nice again. And should be OK for the next week.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats interesting. POA here only lasts until death. Any assets held jointly automatically go to the other person whatever the will says. So this house goes to survivor automatically and the same with joint bank accounts and other assets and so which ever one is left will have access to our money. Anything held in one name only though will be frozen until the will is sorted. However some can be released by the executor if it is needed.


That is pretty much the situation here too. In hindsight, BIL had he survived SIL, would have made sure things were distributed properly, and all this drama would have been avoided. But what's done is done and we can't go back. Stu was executor originally but she changed it all when doing her revised one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yes I love those, my dear departed KP friend Joan had a fabulous one.


Yes- I was thinking of her as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The chicken pizza sounds good minus the cheese. Marking my spot of 11


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


Very nice, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Cyclone Gita has done much damage up in Samoa, with another one forming up near there also. Next in its sights is Niue, and Fiji.
> Today we have heavy rain here, and the weather forecast is for possibility of the cyclone coming down here by end of next week.
> I was hoping to get out in the car but am staying put with this nasty weather going on.


I didn't realize you were getting such bad weather. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They would have their mind made up he is guilty without listening to any evidence, that's why lawyer didn't want them


Yes, I understand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:sm23: I bought David a little $2 shot sized bottle of Red Label Scotch whiskey, lol, he said it tastes like sucking on the inside of a smoke barrel. lolol So, I guess Scotch isn't going to replace tequila as his drink of choice. LOLOL!! He's in the other room and I can hear him going "UGH!!!".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I was clearing out my messages earlier, and found her last ones to me! She was trying so hard to get well but God had other plans. A few tears reading them again.
> I have all you folks, plus MaryLou whom Joan met in person, another Kp friendship. Now she and I talk over the internet several times per week.
> It's the wonderful, thing about the internet I feel. The way we share our lives and crafting is just the BEST!.


Yes, it is the best!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't realize you were getting such bad weather. I hope everyone stays safe.


Thank you, hope so too wild weather is causing lots of issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just finished a hat to go with the little dress and booties, we'll deliver them on Monday, I'll post a photo of it all together in just a bit, from my phone. Then to start something else or work on socks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you.
Sonja, thank you and I love your socks.
Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you, it makes me happy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you, I should be fine then. But tomorrow going to look for living will as I can’t remember seeing it lately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the outfit.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


Aaaaw gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you, it makes me happy.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Aaaaw gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a prayer answered. please keep us updated as you find out how ben is. thanks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


What a beautiful little set. I love it!
So glad you posted the picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

packing for the move???? - are you moving. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Great idea that I plan to use as I begin the clearing out of items and packing things for the move. I don't know that anything has been "promised" to anyone, but it will be good to start deciding where things will go. After my brother's death, I realize that I need to get some things put together to make the distribution of assets less problematic. Certainly, if I go first, DH will have that task and I know he'd appreciate a list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful little set. I love it!
> So glad you posted the picture.


Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks sonja. like the pattern on the cuff. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I cast on to make your little blue romper Sonja that you made from a soaker, we'll see how it goes. lol Grey and yellow are the colors I picked, hopefully they look as good as I envision.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely kaye - i really like how the yarn striped on the dress. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you, I should be fine then. But tomorrow going to look for living will as I can't remember seeing it lately.


You do need to check that things aren't really different over there, but I would be surprised if that different. I'm sure some other KPers know the situation over there. 
The POA suggestion though if you don't have them is worthwhile though for if one of you can't attend to their own affairs and the other needs to deal with them for them. I assume from studies I have done that the Living Will applies to your health issues and not financial etc if health issues prevent one of your from dealing with them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you take your phone outside with you? You could use your timer on the phone if you do.


No, no cell service in the yard. I think I just need to get the ADD under control ????????start one thing, then off to another????????go out with the garbage & then decide to weed or whatever ????. Last summer I came in to smoke coming from the oven & my muffins like hockey pucks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats interesting. POA here only lasts until death. Any assets held jointly automatically go to the other person whatever the will says. So this house goes to survivor automatically and the same with joint bank accounts and other assets and so which ever one is left will have access to our money. Anything held in one name only though will be frozen until the will is sorted. However some can be released by the executor if it is needed.


We don't have joint accounts so that could be a pain in the butt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The chicken pizza sounds good minus the cheese. Marking my spot of 11


I can't imagine pizza without cheese but you have an allergy, don't you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I bought David a little $2 shot sized bottle of Red Label Scotch whiskey, lol, he said it tastes like sucking on the inside of a smoke barrel. lolol So, I guess Scotch isn't going to replace tequila as his drink of choice. LOLOL!! He's in the other room and I can hear him going "UGH!!!".


Yuk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, great socks

Kaye, cute set, the recipient will be thrilled.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


Great socks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Cyclone Gita has done much damage up in Samoa, with another one forming up near there also. Next in its sights is Niue, and Fiji.
> Today we have heavy rain here, and the weather forecast is for possibility of the cyclone coming down here by end of next week.
> I was hoping to get out in the car but am staying put with this nasty weather going on.


Stay safe and dry, both you and Julie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow, I'm finally back, went to guitar lessons, then a stop by WallyWorld (WalMart) to pick up a few things, mainly oil and a filter so that David can do the oil change on the car, then home and David had to go to Scottsbluff to switch his stuff from one semi to the another so we took Jennie to work on the way, David dropped me at the mall as I needed to make a payment on the Herberger card, then I walked down to Hobby Lobby, I wasn't going to buy anything, but I found some baby yarn that I fell in love with that is good for either girl or boy, I'll post photo later, and Tami, they have stamps on big time sale, I got a few Christmas ones for $1/ea and a couple others too for less than $2/each, almost all the stamps are on mark down, then David met me next door at Dunhams to look around, he got a couple packs of hooks for tying, got home and got stew on to cook. Now I have a cup of coffee with Kerrygold Irish cream liquor in it and whipped cream on top, knitting, and you lot. Who could ask for more? Now to see how far ahead of me you all are.
> 
> Edit: And the Olympics. :sm04:


That's great! It might be a good thing that I'm not near a Hobby Lobby!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Great set, KayeJo! Page 13. Good night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Lovely colours in the socks Sonja.


Thank you Fan 
Hope the cyclone misses were you and Julie are
Very stormy night here last night , the noisy wind kept me awake . But this morning its back to blues skies and calm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> packing for the move???? - are you moving. --- sam


Someday. Hopefully this year to get out of Illinois' high taxes. We have our property in TN and house plans, but still checking out Arkansas per family request. We're meeting up with Jynx and Gerry in Bella vista, AR week after next to see the area and tour some homes. In the meantime I'm getting busy clearing out 40+ years of stuff.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly but the First Nations are making it all about race. They also want their own justice system, their idea of punishment is something called a healing circle????everyone is to sit around & talk & hug????that was the punishment for 4 young men who invaded a home about 10 miles from us a few years back, they trashed the house terrorized the family & stole their van but they were sorry???? a couple of years later 2 of them put a nice young native man on the ground & kicked him until he was dead, that time they went to jail but probably out by now,


Thats terrible . 
I dont care what race , religion or skin colour , theiy should all abide by the laws of the country 
Here they get special treatment in prisons because of their religion , my question would be if they are such devout religous people why are they committing crimes in the first place


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good Sonja.


Thank you Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great Sonja!!


Thanks Kaye Jo


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


Oh wow, that is great news, I hope it goes really well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! I'm glad you don't have any damage and didn't get the hail, that's quite the temp drop, ours dropped over 30 degrees on Friday from 53 in the morning to like 18 at night, then only a high of 15f yesterday and 21f today, then 40f tomorrow. The weather around the world has gone crazy wonky.


 :sm06: Good grief!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I've taken to setting the timer on my cell phone if I may possibly wander out the door, yes, I've done that a time or two before figuring out to use the phone. lol


I always use the timer on my phone these days. I had a new cooker about 18 months ago but I haven't worked out the timer on that yet. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the hail missed you & I suppose the badly needed rain came so fast it just ran off rather than soaking the parched ground. I hope no one was hurt when the restaurant caved in.


Not enough rain to actually do any good. And no one was injured, there was a wedding function on there! They were all evacuated out safely and managed to continue at another place close by. Wow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


That's a cute set. Looks good doing the hat and bootees in a solid colour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> They look good Sonya-the purpose of that pattern was that people could then use it to jump to other things so well done.


Thank you Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Sonja.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


Little outfit is perfect Kaye Jo 
Made me smile when you said you had cast on the little romper like I made from the soakers , as I was thinking of doing the same thing , although there is a two coloured pinafore dress pattern I might just try instead as it looks an interesting design


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great looking socks sonja. like the pattern on the cuff. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

part of it to confirm that I was not being coerced said:


> You do need to check that things aren't really different over there, but I would be surprised if that different. I'm sure some other KPers know the situation over there.
> The POA suggestion though if you don't have them is worthwhile though for if one of you can't attend to their own affairs and the other needs to deal with them for them. I assume from studies I have done that the Living Will applies to your health issues and not financial etc if health issues prevent one of your from dealing with them.


Several years ago I set up POA for my DDs to handle my affairs when I get too gaga to handle things myself. It was easy enough to do but I did have to get someone to sign one section to confirm that I was not being coerced into it. Once the form was completed it all had to be sent off somewhere to be authorised which took a while but eventually was sent back. I've done all I can to make things easier for the family in the future.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Not enough rain to actually do any good. And no one was injured, there was a wedding function on there! They were all evacuated out safely and managed to continue at another place close by. Wow.


They'll certainly remember their wedding day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you're back! Will the company credit your account for the down time?


I highly doubt it! It was less than 24 hours. But I may give them a call tomorrow and see....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


Aww that is lovely news. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Aaaaw gorgeous!


I agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


Well done Sonja! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stay safe and dry, both you and Julie!


It was a very wet afternoon, good day to stay home, so I did!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, no cell service in the yard. I think I just need to get the ADD under control ????????start one thing, then off to another????????go out with the garbage & then decide to weed or whatever ????. Last summer I came in to smoke coming from the oven & my muffins like hockey pucks


That made me feel a whole lot better , Im terrible for going to do one thing and do something else as well , my husband says its no fun now as I dont do the sniff sniff burn run ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly but the First Nations are making it all about race. They also want their own justice system, their idea of punishment is something called a healing circle????everyone is to sit around & talk & hug????that was the punishment for 4 young men who invaded a home about 10 miles from us a few years back, they trashed the house terrorized the family & stole their van but they were sorry???? a couple of years later 2 of them put a nice young native man on the ground & kicked him until he was dead, that time they went to jail but probably out by now,


Awful. :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: I bought David a little $2 shot sized bottle of Red Label Scotch whiskey, lol, he said it tastes like sucking on the inside of a smoke barrel. lolol So, I guess Scotch isn't going to replace tequila as his drink of choice. LOLOL!! He's in the other room and I can hear him going "UGH!!!".


Shouldn't admit it being a Scot, but I don't like whisky either!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


That is a gorgeous set. :sm11: Can you share the pattern name for the hat? Please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> They'll certainly remember their wedding day!


That's for sure! :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


That's lovely - and I see Ryssa (sp?!) managed to get in on the act too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Great socks!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Someday. Hopefully this year to get out of Illinois' high taxes. We have our property in TN and house plans, but still checking out Arkansas per family request. We're meeting up with Jynx and Gerry in Bella vista, AR week after next to see the area and tour some homes. In the meantime I'm getting busy clearing out 40+ years of stuff.


Hope you have a great visit with Jinx and her husband , 
Dont envy you the clear out . 40 + years has got to be a lot of memories


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Not enough rain to actually do any good. And no one was injured, there was a wedding function on there! They were all evacuated out safely and managed to continue at another place close by. Wow.


That will be a story that is retold time and time again


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Several years ago I set up POA for my DDs to handle my affairs when I get too gaga to handle things myself. It was easy enough to do but I did have to get someone to sign one section to confirm that I was not being coerced into it. Once the form was completed it all had to be sent off somewhere to be authorised which took a while but eventually was sent back. I've done all I can to make things easier for the family in the future.


We've done that too - POA over each other then it passes to the boys. My uncle was sensible too and I have POA for him if I ever need to invoke it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done Sonja! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy , got my eye on a pattern of lovely flowered pair of socks , only one problem well maybe 2 , the pattern is a lot more complicated than I've ever tried before and its in Finish, but Im up for the challenge ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not enough rain to actually do any good. And no one was injured, there was a wedding function on there! They were all evacuated out safely and managed to continue at another place close by. Wow.


Well no-one will forget that wedding! You would think you could at least get enough rain to be useful if you had to have a storm causing damage wouldn't you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , got my eye on a pattern of lovely flowered pair of socks , only one problem well maybe 2 , the pattern is a lot more complicated than I've ever tried before and its in Finish, but Im up for the challenge ????


And Finnish isn't anything like Swedish so that doesn't help you. But since when have you let a little thing like not being to follow the pattern stopped you?

I hate doing 2 at a time. It does take me heaps longer. I'm still going on this pair but hate hate hate it! But as I have very limited wool I want to know just how far it will go so persevering. Started with 2 circulars but changed to magic loop- slightly better as only 2 needle tips instead of having the extra tips and cords hanging around to tangle with everything else. I know people love it but I am not one of them.

Talking of Finnish- just saw this on Facebook http://www.knowlio.org/coach-knits-during-the-2014-winter-olympics/


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We've done that too - POA over each other then it passes to the boys. My uncle was sensible too and I have POA for him if I ever need to invoke it.


Makes life so much easier doesn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And Finnish isn't anything like Swedish so that doesn't help you. But since when have you let a little thing like not being to follow the pattern stopped you?
> 
> I hate doing 2 at a time. It does take me heaps longer. I'm still going on this pair but hate hate hate it! But as I have very limited wool I want to know just how far it will go so persevering. Started with 2 circulars but changed to magic loop- slightly better as only 2 needle tips instead of having the extra tips and cords hanging around to tangle with everything else. I know people love it but I am not one of them.
> 
> Talking of Finnish- just saw this on Facebook http://www.knowlio.org/coach-knits-during-the-2014-winter-olympics/


Dont think I will try 2 at a time , no interest , and you are right Finnish is nothing like Swedish or any Scandinavian countries . But the socks are pretty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont think I will try 2 at a time , no interest , and you are right Finnish is nothing like Swedish or any Scandinavian countries . But the socks are pretty


They are pretty.
Now on the heels so a bit of a rest as just doing one heel and then the other. Now that is easy!
Guess I should head off to bed as it is 11.30!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice socks Sonja. Cute outfit Kayejo.

Another gray day here; weather like this really affects me negatively; tend to battle depression so don't be concerned if I'm not on here much.
Going to try to work on my craft room.


Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so sorry your sister is so difficult to be with. At least you tried.

Kate and Swedenme, you sure know a lot about cowlicks (choukes/crowns.). I never thought about them in the front, but now I know why I have this hair growing in a completely different way at the one side of my bangs. Swedenme, I sure understand why that was the last time your sister cut your hair. :sm06: Kate, love, love love the photo of the DGC. What a beautiful bride you were and yes, I recognize Anne. Love the long veil. What a lovely moment in your life and so honored to have met Anne, a very special friend in your life.

Rookie, too funny about your psychic abilities. I can just see his eyes in amazement. Your DGS must have been in awe till you let him know the truth. So cute.

Thank you for the good wishes Grandma Sherry. I am up early to study and here I am on here.
:sm23: 

Thanks for the wishes Fan. I'm sure I'll do well on the test barring amnesia. It's the interview I'm concerned about but have just learned a few things that are helping to put my mind at ease.

Oh dear, I've been up 3 hrs., and haven't studied at all. I also need to go over the forms I filled out, which they suggest doing. Need to remember the trips and length of them and when mother became a citizen and various other things for the interview.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so sorry your sister is so difficult to be with. At least you tried.
> 
> Kate and Swedenme, you sure know a lot about cowlicks (choukes/crowns.). I never thought about them in the front, but now I know why I have this hair growing in a completely different way at the one side of my bangs. Swedenme, I sure understand why that was the last time your sister cut your hair. :sm06: Kate, love, love love the photo of the DGC. What a beautiful bride you were and yes, I recognize Anne. Love the long veil. What a lovely moment in your life and so honored to have met Anne, a very special friend in your life.
> 
> ...


Good luck for Thursday Daralene , just remember we will all be wishing and hoping with fingers crossed that you will sail through the test and bedazzle them at the interview ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck for Thursday Daralene , just remember we will all be wishing and hoping with fingers crossed that you will sail through the test and bedazzle them at the interview ????


Yes we will. 
I went out for breakfast with Chris and I'm in till 7 when I'm on Jamie duty till 10 as I did Thurdat and Friday and will be doing Wednesday, Thursday Friday Saturday and Sunday this coming week. Knitting group Monday afternoon but no other plans. It's too cold for me to want to venture out. Roll on summer.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont think I will try 2 at a time , no interest , and you are right Finnish is nothing like Swedish or any Scandinavian countries . But the socks are pretty


Those are really beautiful socks. Not sure, but looks like the heel is a totally different process than most patterns I've seen. Also looks like very fine yarn. I think part of the fun of Knitting is that there is a never-ending collection of challenged to meet and puzzles to solve.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Those are really beautiful socks. Not sure, but looks like the heel is a totally different process than most patterns I've seen. Also looks like very fine yarn. I think part of the fun of Knitting is that there is a never-ending collection of challenged to meet and puzzles to solve.


To hard for me especially as its in Finnish , but Im thinking to use the flower graph for the cuff and foot and just do a solid colour for heel and toe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats terrible .
> I dont care what race , religion or skin colour , theiy should all abide by the laws of the country
> Here they get special treatment in prisons because of their religion , my question would be if they are such devout religous people why are they committing crimes in the first place


I agree


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, very smart move.
Jeanette, good luck with move, a lot of work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont think I will try 2 at a time , no interest , and you are right Finnish is nothing like Swedish or any Scandinavian countries . But the socks are pretty


Pretty, you are so brave to try without translation. I just found the cutest pair of booties but there's no written pattern, just a video & it's in Russian

http://www.diyhowto.org/knit-ankle-high-baby-booties-free-patterns/2/

My friend since grade 1 is becoming a grandma in June so I was looking around


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We've done that too - POA over each other then it passes to the boys. My uncle was sensible too and I have POA for him if I ever need to invoke it.


We need to update our wills but do have POA done like yours. When my mom died, my sister was only 16 & she hadn't appointed a guardian for her, it caused lots of problems so we made sure when we had kids that everything was done should something happen.

Since there has recently been new "right to die" legislation passed, I think we need to inquire how to set that up as well. One of my greatest fears is to end up with dementia & vegitate for years knowing no one, that's not living & is so hard on families


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful news that Ben’s surgery went so well. Thank you for update.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, lovely outfit, great job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes we will.
> I went out for breakfast with Chris and I'm in till 7 when I'm on Jamie duty till 10 as I did Thurdat and Friday and will be doing Wednesday, Thursday Friday Saturday and Sunday this coming week. Knitting group Monday afternoon but no other plans. It's too cold for me to want to venture out. Roll on summer.


Too cold? We are once again under a cold weather warning, -35 & a howling wind, weather report says wind chill is -43. Im really getting sick of this!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


That's great, hope the recovery goes smoothly


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely kaye - i really like how the yarn striped on the dress. --- sam


Thank you! I'll definitely be using that yarn again, and it is nice and soft and didn't split.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very pretty


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, great socks
> 
> Kaye, cute set, the recipient will be thrilled.


Thank you, it was nice to see something develop so quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great! It might be a good thing that I'm not near a Hobby Lobby!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great set, KayeJo! Page 13. Good night.


Thank you, Good morning!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


How wonderful! There are miracles in medicine every day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm missing hearing from Kathy, but know that she was having internet problems out there on the road, so Kathy wherever you are, we miss you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Someday. Hopefully this year to get out of Illinois' high taxes. We have our property in TN and house plans, but still checking out Arkansas per family request. We're meeting up with Jynx and Gerry in Bella vista, AR week after next to see the area and tour some homes. In the meantime I'm getting busy clearing out 40+ years of stuff.


Have fun on that trip! It will be nice to get to a warmer area for a bit anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats terrible .
> I dont care what race , religion or skin colour , theiy should all abide by the laws of the country
> Here they get special treatment in prisons because of their religion , my question would be if they are such devout religous people why are they committing crimes in the first place


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I always use the timer on my phone these days. I had a new cooker about 18 months ago but I haven't worked out the timer on that yet. :sm16: :sm16:


You almost need a degree in technical engineering to figure out how to use some of the gadgets on the newer appliances these days. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's a cute set. Looks good doing the hat and bootees in a solid colour.


Thank you. 
Thank you, I thought the contrast was good to break up some of that pattern, don't need the poor babe or her mother getting motion sickness. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


WOOHOO!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Fantastic!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty, you are so brave to try without translation. I just found the cutest pair of booties but there's no written pattern, just a video & it's in Russian
> 
> http://www.diyhowto.org/knit-ankle-high-baby-booties-free-patterns/2/
> 
> My friend since grade 1 is becoming a grandma in June so I was looking around


The link is there Bonnie just in small writing 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-booties

Edit now I've had a good look I see which ones you mean they are lovely


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


Very pretty. The socks and bonnet go so well with the dress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Little outfit is perfect Kaye Jo
> Made me smile when you said you had cast on the little romper like I made from the soakers , as I was thinking of doing the same thing , although there is a two coloured pinafore dress pattern I might just try instead as it looks an interesting design


Thank you. 
LOL! I got it cast on before bed last night and halfway through the first row though, I headed to bed. I plan to try to get that done today inbetween getting Davids stuff ready to head to Alabamy, and Marla and I are heading to Ft. Collins to do some shopping, Jennie is supposed to go with but we'll see if she is actually up and mobile by then, as she works until 10:30p and we are leaving the house at 6am. Nice thing is, that 3+ hours of uninterrupted knitting time, 11/2 hours each way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Shouldn't admit it being a Scot, but I don't like whisky either!


LOL!! David said he's sure there has to be better whiskey in Scotland than that one, it's super heavy on the smoke and char flavor. lol :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have joint accounts so that could be a pain in the butt


It will be unless each of you are beneficiaries for the other. I also kept one account with my DH's name on it in case of any cheques coming in for him; otherwise, there would be no place to deposit it. I kept it open for a year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a gorgeous set. :sm11: Can you share the pattern name for the hat? Please.


Thank you. 
Here's the link:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-hat-with-top-knot---tegan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's lovely - and I see Ryssa (sp?!) managed to get in on the act too!


LOL! Yes, she's quite good at sneaking in on the action.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Someday. Hopefully this year to get out of Illinois' high taxes. We have our property in TN and house plans, but still checking out Arkansas per family request. We're meeting up with Jynx and Gerry in Bella vista, AR week after next to see the area and tour some homes. In the meantime I'm getting busy clearing out 40+ years of stuff.


That's great that you're going to meet up with Jynx and Gerry. Haven't heard from her in a while. Hope all is okay with both of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont think I will try 2 at a time , no interest , and you are right Finnish is nothing like Swedish or any Scandinavian countries . But the socks are pretty


They really are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Good news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , got my eye on a pattern of lovely flowered pair of socks , only one problem well maybe 2 , the pattern is a lot more complicated than I've ever tried before and its in Finish, but Im up for the challenge ????


Lol! And that has stopped you trying things when? I definitely think you are up for the challenge!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice socks Sonja. Cute outfit Kayejo.
> 
> Another gray day here; weather like this really affects me negatively; tend to battle depression so don't be concerned if I'm not on here much.
> Going to try to work on my craft room.


Put on some happy music while you're working away in your craft room, I do that, it helps on really grey days, and some citrus tea or lemon, it lifts the mood. 
Thank you, it was fun. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so sorry your sister is so difficult to be with. At least you tried.
> 
> Kate and Swedenme, you sure know a lot about cowlicks (choukes/crowns.). I never thought about them in the front, but now I know why I have this hair growing in a completely different way at the one side of my bangs. Swedenme, I sure understand why that was the last time your sister cut your hair. :sm06: Kate, love, love love the photo of the DGC. What a beautiful bride you were and yes, I recognize Anne. Love the long veil. What a lovely moment in your life and so honored to have met Anne, a very special friend in your life.
> 
> ...


You're going to slay them!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


That's spectacular!!!!!! HAPPY DANCE!!!!
Now praying that it continues to work the the way it's intended and at no time does his body reject it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, lovely outfit, great job.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too cold? We are once again under a cold weather warning, -35 & a howling wind, weather report says wind chill is -43. Im really getting sick of this!


Oh no! This winter has just gone on and on and on and on.... 
I'm ready for spring, it'd better be a good one.

David just had to shew the cat out of his chocolate milk. :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty. The socks and bonnet go so well with the dress.


Thank you. :sm01:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am 70 pages behind from last week and 18 pages behind already this week. I worked about 60+ hours last week and we have had lots of snow this past week so when not working, I have had the opportunity to shovel lots and lots of snow. Friday we received the blessings of a foot of snow and another 3-6 inches to be added to it today. We already have more than 3 inches today so I know they are right about the amounts. We had a 51 vehicle pile up on the expressway near where I work on Friday so the expressway was closed and vehicles were being routed onto the road I work on. It makes for a wonderful commute home with the extra traffic and snow plows not keeping up with all of the snow falling from the sky. It took me 3 attempts around the car to clear it of the snow accumulated during the day on Friday. Certainly did my share of slipping and sliding on my way home but made it safely. Matthew helped unload some groceries from the car while I shoveled my parking spot as well as my DH's parking spot. I got stuck trying to get off the main drive to my space so parked in the main drive while I shoveled. Others could get around me though. Matthew helped another man push a lady's car as she was stuck and spinning her tires. My neighbor helped me shovel when he came home. Matthew had hot water ready for me to have a cup of tea when I finished. I am not sure when I will have a day off this month so reading along will be quite limited. I am knitting and enjoying a little bit of time when ever I am able to.

I do want to wish Daralene the very best on the 15th. I will be thinking of you and wishing the best.

Kaye Jo I hope David had safe travels this past week. It has snowed every day this past week and driving has been quite interesting. Fortunately I have been going into work 1-2 hours early each day this past week so I avoided a lot of traffic. Not too many people like to go into work before 4 AM.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Very early morning Monday, and caught up on demand with tv show Liar. Wow so many twists in the plot, but episode 3, is making
things clearer as to who the Liar is. A riveting watch.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no! This winter has just gone on and on and on and on....
> I'm ready for spring, it'd better be a good one.
> 
> David just had to shew the cat out of his chocolate milk. :sm06: :sm23:


We've had hardly any winter at all, and if we don't get precipitation, it's likely to be a bad spring and summer. The forest service is already talking about closing several areas due to fire risk. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am 70 pages behind from last week and 18 pages behind already this week. I worked about 60+ hours last week and we have had lots of snow this past week so when not working, I have had the opportunity to shovel lots and lots of snow. Friday we received the blessings of a foot of snow and another 3-6 inches to be added to it today. We already have more than 3 inches today so I know they are right about the amounts. We had a 51 vehicle pile up on the expressway near where I work on Friday so the expressway was closed and vehicles were being routed onto the road I work on. It makes for a wonderful commute home with the extra traffic and snow plows not keeping up with all of the snow falling from the sky. It took me 3 attempts around the car to clear it of the snow accumulated during the day on Friday. Certainly did my share of slipping and sliding on my way home but made it safely. Matthew helped unload some groceries from the car while I shoveled my parking spot as well as my DH's parking spot. I got stuck trying to get off the main drive to my space so parked in the main drive while I shoveled. Others could get around me though. Matthew helped another man push a lady's car as she was stuck and spinning her tires. My neighbor helped me shovel when he came home. Matthew had hot water ready for me to have a cup of tea when I finished. I am not sure when I will have a day off this month so reading along will be quite limited. I am knitting and enjoying a little bit of time when ever I am able to.
> 
> I do want to wish Daralene the very best on the 15th. I will be thinking of you and wishing the best.
> 
> Kaye Jo I hope David had safe travels this past week. It has snowed every day this past week and driving has been quite interesting. Fortunately I have been going into work 1-2 hours early each day this past week so I avoided a lot of traffic. Not too many people like to go into work before 4 AM.


Wow, I'm glad you made it safe, I was reading your adventures to David, he said yah, he got out of there just in time, he left Thursday morning and it was already started, it was supposed to be bad by Detroit when he went to pick up the return load, but it was fine, so someone was looking out for him. 
I'm glad Matthew made sure you had warm tea to warm up with. One of the perks of going in at crazy o'clock is that there is little traffic for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We've had hardly any winter at all, and if we don't get precipitation, it's likely to be a bad spring and summer. The forest service is already talking about closing several areas due to fire risk. :sm13:


It's seems it's always one extreme or another anymore, too bad Bonnie can't send some precipitation your way. 
I sure hope that you get some decent rain or snow, but no flooding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Now off to get David breakfast tacos made.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo I saw the last episode of Yellowstone last night. It has been such an awesome programme. The bison getting all worked up for the rutting was quite a sight. They are magnificent beasts. What a fantastic place to visit and so big!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Fabulous news!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Great news. Continued prayers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too cold? We are once again under a cold weather warning, -35 & a howling wind, weather report says wind chill is -43. Im really getting sick of this!


I'd be sick of it too. Went out walking this morning in fabulous weather, 5c with a strong wind but beautiful blue skies and bright sunshine. The wind was a bit sharp but we soon warmed up once we got moving.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am 70 pages behind from last week and 18 pages behind already this week. I worked about 60+ hours last week and we have had lots of snow this past week so when not working, I have had the opportunity to shovel lots and lots of snow. Friday we received the blessings of a foot of snow and another 3-6 inches to be added to it today. We already have more than 3 inches today so I know they are right about the amounts. We had a 51 vehicle pile up on the expressway near where I work on Friday so the expressway was closed and vehicles were being routed onto the road I work on. It makes for a wonderful commute home with the extra traffic and snow plows not keeping up with all of the snow falling from the sky. It took me 3 attempts around the car to clear it of the snow accumulated during the day on Friday. Certainly did my share of slipping and sliding on my way home but made it safely. Matthew helped unload some groceries from the car while I shoveled my parking spot as well as my DH's parking spot. I got stuck trying to get off the main drive to my space so parked in the main drive while I shoveled. Others could get around me though. Matthew helped another man push a lady's car as she was stuck and spinning her tires. My neighbor helped me shovel when he came home. Matthew had hot water ready for me to have a cup of tea when I finished. I am not sure when I will have a day off this month so reading along will be quite limited. I am knitting and enjoying a little bit of time when ever I am able to.
> 
> I do want to wish Daralene the very best on the 15th. I will be thinking of you and wishing the best.
> 
> Kaye Jo I hope David had safe travels this past week. It has snowed every day this past week and driving has been quite interesting. Fortunately I have been going into work 1-2 hours early each day this past week so I avoided a lot of traffic. Not too many people like to go into work before 4 AM.


Mary, I don't know how you manage with all that snow and the hours you work. Please take some time for yourself and stay well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Very early morning Monday, and caught up on demand with tv show Liar. Wow so many twists in the plot, but episode 3, is making
> things clearer as to who the Liar is. A riveting watch.


I enjoyed that series too. It certainly keeps you thinking and wondering all the way through. 
Tonight is the final episode of another good series that's been on on Sunday evenings for the past 6 weeks. McMafia, if you get it over your way try watching that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, you amaze me. How you have the energy to work your schedule and shovel snow, which is dang hard work, i don’t know.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> I enjoyed that series too. It certainly keeps you thinking and wondering all the way through.
> Tonight is the final episode of another good series that's been on on Sunday evenings for the past 6 weeks. McMafia, if you get it over your way try watching that.


Thanks will keep that in mind. I love a good who dunnit! Broadchurch was terrific too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Wonderful! Marianne must be so relieved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo I saw the last episode of Yellowstone last night. It has been such an awesome programme. The bison getting all worked up for the rutting was quite a sight. They are magnificent beasts. What a fantastic place to visit and so big!


That's awesome, it is so huge, there are places that are hardly ever seen except by the rangers and the odd person(s) that go to the outback, I'd love to go way out there, but I'd be too scared that I'd be bear bait. I wouldn't mine taking a kayak along the edge of the lake though and staying in one of those remote camping spots. 
Lol! I'm over the bison, they can just stay to themselves, they really are very dangerous, especially during rut, the campground we are staying at has bison regularly wandering through and sleeping in an area there, so hopefully there won't be any problems, hopefully they'll stay away altogether, but lesson learned, I will not be wearing any bright colors, that's for sure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's awesome, it is so huge, there are places that are hardly ever seen except by the rangers and the odd person(s) that go to the outback, I'd love to go way out there, but I'd be too scared that I'd be bear bait. I wouldn't mine taking a kayak along the edge of the lake though and staying in one of those remote camping spots.
> Lol! I'm over the bison, they can just stay to themselves, they really are very dangerous, especially during rut, the campground we are staying at has bison regularly wandering through and sleeping in an area there, so hopefully there won't be any problems, hopefully they'll stay away altogether, but lesson learned, I will not be wearing any bright colors, that's for sure.


I guess the saying of a red rag to a bull represents danger is very true! I have seen them in our zoo, big beasts! I would love to see a real moose, none in our zoo here. There are tales of a herd of moose living in our wilderness area of Fiordland, but as it's so remote no recent sightings have been made.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Given that Sonja is tackling a Finnish Sock Pattern, I thought I would show you the socks my friend Nadya brought back from a stint working on the Irkutsk Peninsula- some where near Vladivostok. Another interesting approach to the heel.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Sonja is tackling a Finnish Sock Pattern, I thought I would show you the socks my friend Nadya brought back from a stint working on the Irkutsk Peninsula- some where near Vladivostok. Another interesting approach to the heel.


Wow those are beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow those are beautiful!


Unfortunately far too small for me- but the intention one day is to copy them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats terrible .
> I dont care what race , religion or skin colour , theiy should all abide by the laws of the country
> Here they get special treatment in prisons because of their religion , my question would be if they are such devout religous people why are they committing crimes in the first place


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Sonja is tackling a Finnish Sock Pattern, I thought I would show you the socks my friend Nadya brought back from a stint working on the Irkutsk Peninsula- some where near Vladivostok. Another interesting approach to the heel.


They are spectacular and a lot of work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, outstanding. Would love to make a pair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are spectacular and a lot of work.


That is true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, outstanding. Would love to make a pair.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that made my day. such great news. another prayer answered. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have been sick of it the first time it hit -45. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Too cold? We are once again under a cold weather warning, -35 & a howling wind, weather report says wind chill is -43. Im really getting sick of this!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - how is husband by now? is he getting his strength back? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great, hope the recovery goes smoothly


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow those are beautiful!


Agree! :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Sonja is tackling a Finnish Sock Pattern, I thought I would show you the socks my friend Nadya brought back from a stint working on the Irkutsk Peninsula- some where near Vladivostok. Another interesting approach to the heel.


They are lovely Julie , remind me of a pattern Ive got downloaded somewhere ,got to sort all those patterns out , Ive got over 4,000 just on ravelry ????


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

So glad to hear that Ben's surgery was a success.
Sweet baby outfit KayeJo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Julie , remind me of a pattern Ive got downloaded somewhere ,got to sort all those patterns out , Ive got over 4,000 just on ravelry ????


They are lovely! I am particularly taken with the swan- one stitch in the right place is all it takes!

My word, over 4,000 and that is only one collection, your downloads are encyclopaedic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Gwen* will you be meeting up with Marianne at all? If you do please give her a hug from me. I am so glad they were able to go ahead with Ben's surgery, hopefully giving him much improved quality of life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I guess the saying of a red rag to a bull represents danger is very true! I have seen them in our zoo, big beasts! I would love to see a real moose, none in our zoo here. There are tales of a herd of moose living in our wilderness area of Fiordland, but as it's so remote no recent sightings have been made.


I saw and ate, moose often in Alaska, they block the highway and just look at you like, what? I'm bigger than you, wait your turn.
Have only seen 2 in Yellowstone, but lots and lots of Elk which are yummy too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Sonja is tackling a Finnish Sock Pattern, I thought I would show you the socks my friend Nadya brought back from a stint working on the Irkutsk Peninsula- some where near Vladivostok. Another interesting approach to the heel.


One word "WOW!!!", is all there is to say. 
I do want to see your reproduction one day though, when you get to it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Julie , remind me of a pattern Ive got downloaded somewhere ,got to sort all those patterns out , Ive got over 4,000 just on ravelry ????


LOL!! I'm glad I'm not the only one! I do have most of the ones I've favorited but not downloaded, in bundles, but the ones that are downloaded are on this laptop, the other laptop, the phone, and I lost a ton of them when this laptop died a hard death a couple years ago. Then of course there are all the ones that I've printed out, and all the magazines and books... We could start a library between us all I think, a very large library. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Marla to get here, Jennie needs a ride to work so we'll go pick her up at Ian's, and take her in. I was planning to do yoga then bake, get David's stuff ready, knit, but I'll just rearrange so that I can get it all in, it will be an early night since I have to head out at 6am. 
There she is, see you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One word "WOW!!!", is all there is to say.
> I do want to see your reproduction one day though, when you get to it. :sm24:


 :sm24: They are not at the top of the priority list, Kaye Jo! My Waterlily Jacket will be the first Fair Isle in line.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The link is there Bonnie just in small writing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-booties
> 
> Edit now I've had a good look I see which ones you mean they are lovely


Yes, it's the cabled ones I was looking at.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I guess the saying of a red rag to a bull represents danger is very true! I have seen them in our zoo, big beasts! I would love to see a real moose, none in our zoo here. There are tales of a herd of moose living in our wilderness area of Fiordland, but as it's so remote no recent sightings have been made.


I'm excited not to see moose, this is the first winter I've not had them in my yard

Edit, ãs Kaye said, they are very good eating. I like moose burger (minced) better than beef, it's so nice & lean


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Sonja is tackling a Finnish Sock Pattern, I thought I would show you the socks my friend Nadya brought back from a stint working on the Irkutsk Peninsula- some where near Vladivostok. Another interesting approach to the heel.


Those are beautiful. I've ordered a book from the library called Magnificent Mittens thathas similar patterns


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - how is husband by now? is he getting his strength back? --- sam


Yes, he seems a little better every day & is getting outside more too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm excited not to see moose, this is the first winter I've not had them in my yard


Lol yes can understand that but they are good eating too aren't they? Something that big rambling through your garden and doing damage would definitely not be a happy scene.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he seems a little better every day & is getting outside more too


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To hard for me especially as its in Finnish , but Im thinking to use the flower graph for the cuff and foot and just do a solid colour for heel and toe


That should work fine. I did think that trying to work out how to do the foot and the heel (and yes it is different to normal heels) would be hard without being to follow the pattern. 
Actually no- hard to put them on the foot and work in the round. You will still either to carry the yarn all around or work intarsia in the round and that involves turning the work at the end of each round and working it the other way (a mix of working in the round and straight). Clear as mud?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Fantastic


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We need to update our wills but do have POA done like yours. When my mom died, my sister was only 16 & she hadn't appointed a guardian for her, it caused lots of problems so we made sure when we had kids that everything was done should something happen.
> 
> Since there has recently been new "right to die" legislation passed, I think we need to inquire how to set that up as well. One of my greatest fears is to end up with dementia & vegitate for years knowing no one, that's not living & is so hard on families


It's amazing how many families want to keep family like this alive. I used to find it really sad at what family members wanted done to keep alive someone in advanced stages of dementia (or whatever). I think it is a reflection of a society that wants to pretend death doesn't happen and so we need to keep them alive at all costs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's great that you're going to meet up with Jynx and Gerry. Haven't heard from her in a while. Hope all is okay with both of them.


Yes- I've been wondering about her for a while now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he seems a little better every day & is getting outside more too


That's good news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately far too small for me- but the intention one day is to copy them.


These were too small for anyone here as well. Being stranded they have no stretch but fun to knit- and stunning. The top of the foot had the same pattern as the leg


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> These were too small for anyone here as well. Being stranded they have no stretch but fun to knit- and stunning.


Wow another stunning set!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: They are not at the top of the priority list, Kaye Jo! My Waterlily Jacket will be the first Fair Isle in line.


Lol! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm excited not to see moose, this is the first winter I've not had them in my yard
> 
> Edit, ãs Kaye said, they are very good eating. I like moose burger (minced) better than beef, it's so nice & lean


So tender, yummmm....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we have an electrican here- should ahve all my kitchen appliances in now.
And if the remote hadn't gone walkabouts may have had light in our spare room. The remote didn't work and so a replacement was sent but needed an electrician to do something to it. And now David can't find the remote. Not only is a pest having to go into the room to switch a light on it is my craft light being used and it is amazing how often I want to use it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> These were too small for anyone here as well. Being stranded they have no stretch but fun to knit- and stunning. The top of the foot had the same pattern as the leg


Very pretty!


----------



## Karen L.Z. (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow! Totally awesome!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we have an electrican here- should ahve all my kitchen appliances in now.
> And if the remote hadn't gone walkabouts may have had light in our spare room. The remote didn't work and so a replacement was sent but needed an electrician to do something to it. And now David can't find the remote. Not only is a pest having to go into the room to switch a light on it is my craft light being used and it is amazing how often I want to use it!


WHOOHOO!!!!! Happy Dance!!!
Hopefully the remote will turn up, but isn't there a switch on the wall? And why would you not be going into a room that you are turning the light on in? Turning it off I get, I keep having to go turn lights out behind Jennie when she's here, that's quite annoying, of course if I had a remote, I'd probably turn the lights off while she or David were still in rooms. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I will be very irregular after today for a few weeks. Will be sending a lot of that time down with Mum. Had arranged to do so as major work was going on here. But not starting now till 8th March. But figured I would still spend a lot of the time there. So after tonight Julie will take over the summaries. I will still be on at times especially when I come back. After all it isn't like it is far. But hoping to get plenty of time doing little but knit! Hoping I might manage some good progress on some of the complicated cables I have lined up to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I will be very irregular after today for a few weeks. Will be sending a lot of that time down with Mum. Had arranged to do so as major work was going on here. But not starting now till 8th March. But figured I would still spend a lot of the time there. So after tonight Julie will take over the summaries. I will still be on at times especially when I come back. After all it isn't like it is far. But hoping to get plenty of time doing little but knit! Hoping I might manage some good progress on some of the complicated cables I have lined up to do.


We'll miss you while you are having fun at the coast, knitting with your mum, but hope you have a spectacular time and come back to a completed kitchen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> WHOOHOO!!!!! Happy Dance!!!
> Hopefully the remote will turn up, but isn't there a switch on the wall? And why would you not be going into a room that you are turning the light on in? Turning it off I get, I keep having to go turn lights out behind Jennie when she's here, that's quite annoying, of course if I had a remote, I'd probably turn the lights off while she or David were still in rooms. lol


The remote does it all (includes a ceiling fan). No idea why the light can't be worked from a wall switch. I can just see us frequently trying to find the remote in the dark so we can turn on the light. 
It's not just appliance's that get complicated but what should be simple lights! Vicky and Brett have a new type of dimmer switch in the kids rooms. Well I've worked out to switch them on, but as to how to get more or less light I have no idea. And often it is dim.

The lamp is plugged in on the other side of the room so need to get to it to turn it on.

I did start trying to clear up this table to see if the remote somehow got here though David says no way. However the first thing I picked up to move was some frogging so I've frogging instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Remember me talking of trying to match up black for a a UFO of around 20 years? Well I've decided that rather than try to match up the black for the granny square blanket I will use white. I was planning two more rows so instead of putting them on one side I will put one each side with the white and then put an white edge around it. Hopefully the squares I have will still work out colour-wise- but sure I have more of these yarns so can do extras if I need to.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Remember me talking of trying to match up black for a a UFO of around 20 years? Well I've decided that rather than try to match up the black for the granny square blanket I will use white. I was planning two more rows so instead of putting them on one side I will put one each side with the white and then put an white edge around it. Hopefully the squares I have will still work out colour-wise- but sure I have more of these yarns so can do extras if I need to.


That sounds like a very good plan!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That sounds like a very good plan!


But I might have found the actual yarn I used while looking for white! So will add a square and see. Will go for the black if it is it otherwise the white.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are beautiful. I've ordered a book from the library called Magnificent Mittens thathas similar patterns


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he seems a little better every day & is getting outside more too


That is good to hear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> These were too small for anyone here as well. Being stranded they have no stretch but fun to knit- and stunning. The top of the foot had the same pattern as the leg


They look good, Margaret.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> So glad to hear that Ben's surgery was a success.
> Sweet baby outfit KayeJo.


Loved the fancy socks Julie. Wow! what a lot of work those must be. 
My feelings on the baby outfit and delighted that Ben's surgery was successful. So awesome that the new kidney is working so well. l
Sorry to hear about all the snow shoveling and so happy Matthew was helping stranded travelers. 
Had the privilege of going to Yellowstone 7 years in a row on the Labor day weekend. Saw the geysers, many in the back country, lots of bison. Coming up from a play of Fan and Mortar geyser we realized that the bridge, over which we must cross to get back to our cabin, was covered with a herd of bison and the leading bull was looking at the group of geyser gazers like he was not happy. The bison stood on the bridge and as crossing across the river was not possible except by the bridge, we waited until the herd had moved mostly to one side of the bridge. We were told by those more knowledgeable than us to look down at the bridge planking, make ourselves as small as we could and lean up against the bridge railing as we carefully, with slow movements, walked across the bridge next to the herd. Fortunately, they let us pass. But I must admit, those are mighty big animals. 
On the way driving home on that trip in my little VW beetle, I came around a blind turn in the road and there, standing in middle of the blacktop was a huge, and I mean absolutely huge, bull moose. I had seen a mother and her calf while in Alaska, but she was no where near as tall as this bull. I felt very tiny in my VW. Just sat there for a bit as he ambled across and noticed a big sign, right where he crossed, that said, "Danger, Moose crossing" Had a laugh as I wondered if the moose could read and knew that was where he was to cross.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the fancy socks Julie. Wow! what a lot of work those must be.
> My feelings on the baby outfit and delighted that Ben's surgery was successful. So awesome that the new kidney is working so well. l
> Sorry to hear about all the snow shoveling and so happy Matthew was helping stranded travelers.
> Had the privilege of going to Yellowstone 7 years in a row on the Labor day weekend. Saw the geysers, many in the back country, lots of bison. Coming up from a play of Fan and Mortar geyser we realized that the bridge, over which we must cross to get back to our cabin, was covered with a herd of bison and the leading bull was looking at the group of geyser gazers like he was not happy. The bison stood on the bridge and as crossing across the river was not possible except by the bridge, we waited until the herd had moved mostly to one side of the bridge. We were told by those more knowledgeable than us to look down at the bridge planking, make ourselves as small as we could and lean up against the bridge railing as we carefully, with slow movements, walked across the bridge next to the herd. Fortunately, they let us pass. But I must admit, those are mighty big animals.
> On the way driving home on that trip in my little VW beetle, I came around a blind turn in the road and there, standing in middle of the blacktop was a huge, and I mean absolutely huge, bull moose. I had seen a mother and her calf while in Alaska, but she was no where near as tall as this bull. I felt very tiny in my VW. Just sat there for a bit as he ambled across and noticed a big sign, right where he crossed, that said, "Danger, Moose crossing" Had a laugh as I wondered if the moose could read and knew that was where he was to cross.


 :sm24: Glad you were safe Joyce!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

And all God's children said, "Amen!!"

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree! Would never put shoes on because I'd want to show off the socks!!!


Fan said:


> Wow those are beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Puppy sitting again as DD had a job today. Ahab goes for his next (and we hope last) round of shots tomorrow so she wanted the work. I got my tax refund so went shopping... Nothing extravagant, but I did find a pair of short boots on clearance, which I'd been looking at for a while. I couldn't find any shirts I liked so did that online. I got three winter and three summer shirts for pretty good prices; I'm a bit wary of not trying them on but can return if necessary. That should hold me a while and I can toss a couple that are getting worn out. I'm glad my jeans are holding up as I hate shopping for pants.

Those socks are incredible! Works of art. 

Margaret, enjoy your time away and yay for progress on the house.

Healing thoughts for those in need, hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The remote does it all (includes a ceiling fan). No idea why the light can't be worked from a wall switch. I can just see us frequently trying to find the remote in the dark so we can turn on the light.
> It's not just appliance's that get complicated but what should be simple lights! Vicky and Brett have a new type of dimmer switch in the kids rooms. Well I've worked out to switch them on, but as to how to get more or less light I have no idea. And often it is dim.
> 
> The lamp is plugged in on the other side of the room so need to get to it to turn it on.
> ...


OH! Lol, there is not wall switch, that makes a lot more sense than for a remote. 
Who knew that turning on and off lights could be so difficult. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Remember me talking of trying to match up black for a a UFO of around 20 years? Well I've decided that rather than try to match up the black for the granny square blanket I will use white. I was planning two more rows so instead of putting them on one side I will put one each side with the white and then put an white edge around it. Hopefully the squares I have will still work out colour-wise- but sure I have more of these yarns so can do extras if I need to.


That would work I think, but I see that you found what you think is the correct black, so keeping my fingers crossed that it's the right one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the fancy socks Julie. Wow! what a lot of work those must be.
> My feelings on the baby outfit and delighted that Ben's surgery was successful. So awesome that the new kidney is working so well. l
> Sorry to hear about all the snow shoveling and so happy Matthew was helping stranded travelers.
> Had the privilege of going to Yellowstone 7 years in a row on the Labor day weekend. Saw the geysers, many in the back country, lots of bison. Coming up from a play of Fan and Mortar geyser we realized that the bridge, over which we must cross to get back to our cabin, was covered with a herd of bison and the leading bull was looking at the group of geyser gazers like he was not happy. The bison stood on the bridge and as crossing across the river was not possible except by the bridge, we waited until the herd had moved mostly to one side of the bridge. We were told by those more knowledgeable than us to look down at the bridge planking, make ourselves as small as we could and lean up against the bridge railing as we carefully, with slow movements, walked across the bridge next to the herd. Fortunately, they let us pass. But I must admit, those are mighty big animals.
> On the way driving home on that trip in my little VW beetle, I came around a blind turn in the road and there, standing in middle of the blacktop was a huge, and I mean absolutely huge, bull moose. I had seen a mother and her calf while in Alaska, but she was no where near as tall as this bull. I felt very tiny in my VW. Just sat there for a bit as he ambled across and noticed a big sign, right where he crossed, that said, "Danger, Moose crossing" Had a laugh as I wondered if the moose could read and knew that was where he was to cross.


 :sm06: 
I was reading to David about your bridge crossing, he said screw that, I'm not trying that. LOL! I give you big kuddos for having the guts to go across, that had to be ever so slightly terrifying. 
Yep, a bull moose is HUGE. lol, a literate moose.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I am feeling embarrassed, just had a call from daughter of my “adopted” parents. Her mum was 90 yesterday and I forgot! She didn’t want a fuss so it was just the immediate family attending a small celebration lunch. Dad is 93 still plays golf, they are an inspiration to old age. So feeling awful, I have arranged a gift basket to be sent for delivery tomorrow. I have known these folks for 65 years, and went through school with their eldest daughter. They claim me as their other daughter. I lived with them for 3 months when my folks moved upto Auckland, and I needed to finish the school year. Living in a home with 4 kids was quite a change, as I have no siblings, but it was great fun.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We may actually be about to come to the concluding bits and pieces of the renovations needed for the new site. Not tomorrow, but soon--like 10 days--maybe. Certified plumber and electrician details need to be finished (and the necessary inspections for occupancy permits), but since their efforts are 'pro bono' contributions, these men come in when they are free from bill-able jobs.

*For anyone interested, our new address will be: 222 East Market St., Warren, OH, 44481.*

We will be located in the central business district but only 2 blocks south and 2 blocks west of the previous site.

Y'all come if you are in the area.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree! Would never put shoes on because I'd want to show off the socks!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am feeling embarrassed, just had a call from daughter of my "adopted" parents. Her mum was 90 yesterday and I forgot! She didn't want a fuss so it was just the immediate family attending a small celebration lunch. Dad is 93 still plays golf, they are an inspiration to old age. So feeling awful, I have arranged a gift basket to be sent for delivery tomorrow. I have known these folks for 65 years, and went through school with their eldest daughter. They claim me as their other daughter. I lived with them for 3 months when my folks moved upto Auckland, and I needed to finish the school year. Living in a home with 4 kids was quite a change, as I have no siblings, but it was great fun.


 :sm24: oh dear, but the basket will make amends!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, so happy your kitchen is coming together. You have been sooooooo patient.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Sonja is tackling a Finnish Sock Pattern, I thought I would show you the socks my friend Nadya brought back from a stint working on the Irkutsk Peninsula- some where near Vladivostok. Another interesting approach to the heel.


Those are gorgeous, almost too pretty to wear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Those are gorgeous, almost too pretty to wear.


They are for a very small foot!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


How funny! No wonder his kidneys are working so efficiently. wonder if it less stress on the diseased ones that gets them working. Though clearly ii is not unknown as the surgeons said not to expect them to keep working.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get. 
And, the saga continues...
The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning. 
The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here. 
Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OH! Lol, there is not wall switch, that makes a lot more sense than for a remote.
> Who knew that turning on and off lights could be so difficult. :sm09:


David has found the missing remote! So hopefully it will be fixed today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


That's wild! Too bad that his will most likely stop working but great that so far they are working fine. 
That's a quick turnaround from such a major surgery to being home, it's amazing what they can do these days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Puppy sitting again as DD had a job today. Ahab goes for his next (and we hope last) round of shots tomorrow so she wanted the work. I got my tax refund so went shopping... Nothing extravagant, but I did find a pair of short boots on clearance, which I'd been looking at for a while. I couldn't find any shirts I liked so did that online. I got three winter and three summer shirts for pretty good prices; I'm a bit wary of not trying them on but can return if necessary. That should hold me a while and I can toss a couple that are getting worn out. I'm glad my jeans are holding up as I hate shopping for pants.
> 
> Those socks are incredible! Works of art.
> 
> ...


Isn't it fun to do a bit of shopping that isn't grocery related? I love to shop, but shopping for jeans isn't at the top of the list for me either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am feeling embarrassed, just had a call from daughter of my "adopted" parents. Her mum was 90 yesterday and I forgot! She didn't want a fuss so it was just the immediate family attending a small celebration lunch. Dad is 93 still plays golf, they are an inspiration to old age. So feeling awful, I have arranged a gift basket to be sent for delivery tomorrow. I have known these folks for 65 years, and went through school with their eldest daughter. They claim me as their other daughter. I lived with them for 3 months when my folks moved upto Auckland, and I needed to finish the school year. Living in a home with 4 kids was quite a change, as I have no siblings, but it was great fun.


You've had a lot going on to deal with lately, completely understandable that you forgot and I'm sure they understand, the basket is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


OMG you poor thing, how horrible , hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


Great news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the fancy socks Julie. Wow! what a lot of work those must be.
> My feelings on the baby outfit and delighted that Ben's surgery was successful. So awesome that the new kidney is working so well. l
> Sorry to hear about all the snow shoveling and so happy Matthew was helping stranded travelers.
> Had the privilege of going to Yellowstone 7 years in a row on the Labor day weekend. Saw the geysers, many in the back country, lots of bison. Coming up from a play of Fan and Mortar geyser we realized that the bridge, over which we must cross to get back to our cabin, was covered with a herd of bison and the leading bull was looking at the group of geyser gazers like he was not happy. The bison stood on the bridge and as crossing across the river was not possible except by the bridge, we waited until the herd had moved mostly to one side of the bridge. We were told by those more knowledgeable than us to look down at the bridge planking, make ourselves as small as we could and lean up against the bridge railing as we carefully, with slow movements, walked across the bridge next to the herd. Fortunately, they let us pass. But I must admit, those are mighty big animals.
> On the way driving home on that trip in my little VW beetle, I came around a blind turn in the road and there, standing in middle of the blacktop was a huge, and I mean absolutely huge, bull moose. I had seen a mother and her calf while in Alaska, but she was no where near as tall as this bull. I felt very tiny in my VW. Just sat there for a bit as he ambled across and noticed a big sign, right where he crossed, that said, "Danger, Moose crossing" Had a laugh as I wondered if the moose could read and knew that was where he was to cross.


I sure wouldn't be walking near bison, they can be dangerous.

Lucky you didn't hit the moose in your little car, people get killed that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We may actually be about to come to the concluding bits and pieces of the renovations needed for the new site. Not tomorrow, but soon--like 10 days--maybe. Certified plumber and electrician details need to be finished (and the necessary inspections for occupancy permits), but since their efforts are 'pro bono' contributions, these men come in when they are free from bill-able jobs.
> 
> *For anyone interested, our new address will be: 222 East Market St., Warren, OH, 44481.*
> 
> ...


Fabulous!! I'm so excited for the day you say you all are completely done with everything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has found the missing remote! So hopefully it will be fixed today.


That's great! Then you can get your crafting light back too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> OMG you poor thing, how horrible , hugs.


Thank you, I'm okay, he did it to himself, but I'll take all the hugs I can get. I think I need a drink though. lol
I'm watching the group ice skating competition and the pairs dancing is just gorgeous, that's a good balm. 
And the US women's hockey team beat Finland!! Yippee! It was a good game.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, Kaye, hope Christopher isn’t in too much trouble, good grief,

Ohio Joy, good news that things are getting closer to complete.

Margaret, it’s great things are finally getting complete in your house, I don’t jnow how your sane after this long


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats to our Canadian contingent on the gold medal in the team skating competition and to the US for the bronze!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Kaye, hope Christopher isn't in too much trouble, good grief,
> 
> Ohio Joy, good news that things are getting closer to complete.
> 
> Margaret, it's great things are finally getting complete in your house, I don't jnow how your sane after this long


Hopefully the fact that she was violating a no trespass order will help him. His friends said that he just lost it and saw red. He was really out to do damage, I don't think he conciously planned to do damage, but I think he's just been pushed to far, doesn't justify his actions though, he should have just called the police, then he wouldn't be in any trouble.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm okay, he did it to himself, but I'll take all the hugs I can get. I think I need a drink though. lol
> I'm watching the group ice skating competition and the pairs dancing is just gorgeous, that's a good balm.
> And the US women's hockey team beat Finland!! Yippee! It was a good game.


Sending you hug, KayeJo. What a mess. Wish I could bring you a strawberry Margarita.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, praying he won’t be in much trouble and learns lessons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he seems a little better every day & is getting outside more too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have a remote to turn the lights on? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well we have an electrican here- should ahve all my kitchen appliances in now.
> And if the remote hadn't gone walkabouts may have had light in our spare room. The remote didn't work and so a replacement was sent but needed an electrician to do something to it. And now David can't find the remote. Not only is a pest having to go into the room to switch a light on it is my craft light being used and it is amazing how often I want to use it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the ten days passes quickly and the stoves are soon cooking up hot lunches. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We may actually be about to come to the concluding bits and pieces of the renovations needed for the new site. Not tomorrow, but soon--like 10 days--maybe. Certified plumber and electrician details need to be finished (and the necessary inspections for occupancy permits), but since their efforts are 'pro bono' contributions, these men come in when they are free from bill-able jobs.
> 
> *For anyone interested, our new address will be: 222 East Market St., Warren, OH, 44481.*
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a very wet afternoon, good day to stay home, so I did!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel a whole lot better , Im terrible for going to do one thing and do something else as well , my husband says its no fun now as I dont do the sniff sniff burn run ????


The saying in our family is dinner isn't done until the smoke detectors go off!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Finnish isn't anything like Swedish so that doesn't help you. But since when have you let a little thing like not being to follow the pattern stopped you?
> 
> I hate doing 2 at a time. It does take me heaps longer. I'm still going on this pair but hate hate hate it! But as I have very limited wool I want to know just how far it will go so persevering. Started with 2 circulars but changed to magic loop- slightly better as only 2 needle tips instead of having the extra tips and cords hanging around to tangle with everything else. I know people love it but I am not one of them.
> 
> Talking of Finnish- just saw this on Facebook http://www.knowlio.org/coach-knits-during-the-2014-winter-olympics/


I don't like two at a time either. You could weigh your wool to see how much you have and just keep weighing it until you get to half. When i use a 100 g ball for socks I weigh it and wind half, cut it and wind the second half. I try to match the ends so I start close to the same place.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont think I will try 2 at a time , no interest , and you are right Finnish is nothing like Swedish or any Scandinavian countries . But the socks are pretty


Pretty but not enough to make me try them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so sorry your sister is so difficult to be with. At least you tried.
> 
> Kate and Swedenme, you sure know a lot about cowlicks (choukes/crowns.). I never thought about them in the front, but now I know why I have this hair growing in a completely different way at the one side of my bangs. Swedenme, I sure understand why that was the last time your sister cut your hair. :sm06: Kate, love, love love the photo of the DGC. What a beautiful bride you were and yes, I recognize Anne. Love the long veil. What a lovely moment in your life and so honored to have met Anne, a very special friend in your life.
> 
> ...


Keeping you in my prayers. By Thursday evening you will be a USA citizen! I know you will pass with flying colors!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Fantastic news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! David said he's sure there has to be better whiskey in Scotland than that one, it's super heavy on the smoke and char flavor. lol :sm23:


Which one did he try?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am 70 pages behind from last week and 18 pages behind already this week. I worked about 60+ hours last week and we have had lots of snow this past week so when not working, I have had the opportunity to shovel lots and lots of snow. Friday we received the blessings of a foot of snow and another 3-6 inches to be added to it today. We already have more than 3 inches today so I know they are right about the amounts. We had a 51 vehicle pile up on the expressway near where I work on Friday so the expressway was closed and vehicles were being routed onto the road I work on. It makes for a wonderful commute home with the extra traffic and snow plows not keeping up with all of the snow falling from the sky. It took me 3 attempts around the car to clear it of the snow accumulated during the day on Friday. Certainly did my share of slipping and sliding on my way home but made it safely. Matthew helped unload some groceries from the car while I shoveled my parking spot as well as my DH's parking spot. I got stuck trying to get off the main drive to my space so parked in the main drive while I shoveled. Others could get around me though. Matthew helped another man push a lady's car as she was stuck and spinning her tires. My neighbor helped me shovel when he came home. Matthew had hot water ready for me to have a cup of tea when I finished. I am not sure when I will have a day off this month so reading along will be quite limited. I am knitting and enjoying a little bit of time when ever I am able to.
> 
> I do want to wish Daralene the very best on the 15th. I will be thinking of you and wishing the best.
> 
> Kaye Jo I hope David had safe travels this past week. It has snowed every day this past week and driving has been quite interesting. Fortunately I have been going into work 1-2 hours early each day this past week so I avoided a lot of traffic. Not too many people like to go into work before 4 AM.


Be careful with all the shoveling. Rest as much as you can. We will still be here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I will be very irregular after today for a few weeks. Will be sending a lot of that time down with Mum. Had arranged to do so as major work was going on here. But not starting now till 8th March. But figured I would still spend a lot of the time there. So after tonight Julie will take over the summaries. I will still be on at times especially when I come back. After all it isn't like it is far. But hoping to get plenty of time doing little but knit! Hoping I might manage some good progress on some of the complicated cables I have lined up to do.


We will miss you but have fun. Hope the remote turns up so it can be properly programmed. Good you will finally have working appliances in the kitchen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> And all God's children said, "Amen!!"
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


AMEN!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


WOW!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending Christopher positive energy. May he see his way straight from here on. Hugs for you, Kaye Jo.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Heather glad to hear your mum liked her bag .
> Was the virus shawl an easy make , Ive got the pattern and keep wanting to make it, maybe I'll just try it , if it goes wrongcan always try something else


I find it very easy to do. Works off a base of 10. YouTube has some great videos which is where I learned it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


OMG! Christopher! Hoping for Devine intervention. Terrible. I didn't know he took her back again. As for the smell of cigarette smoke, get some plain old charcoal, or use the activated charcoal you use in the fish filters. Put a bunch in each room. It will absorb the smell. It will take awhile though and will probably have to change out the charcoal a time or two.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David has found the missing remote! So hopefully it will be fixed today.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't it fun to do a bit of shopping that isn't grocery related? I love to shop, but shopping for jeans isn't at the top of the list for me either.


I only do it a couple times a year, so yes, it's good. I was torn between buying fabric, an Ott light (good sale at JoAnn's right now), or new clothes... Clothes won this time as I don't have many shirts for cooler weather that are suitable for wearing in public. :sm23: And I have needed new boots for a while. I do have enough fabric to finish two or three quilts, which I need to get moving on! I'm not allowed to buy yarn until stash gets whittled down, either. Heh. I really need to revise my project list and finish more things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Joy so glad to hear you are almost ready for occupancy! 

Fantastic socks

See Christopher 's ex violated restraining order. Still not good. 

Sorlenna good shopping! 

Here is how I spent my day. Sorry they are sideways. The phone doesn't want them turned right! 
Good thing we switched to unlimited data when we were in Quartzite. Now I can watch beading or knitting videos! Think it's bedtime.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Stay cool this week Heather, I heard that Queensland is to get extreme heat over the next few days.


It is. Utilising as much shade as I can, lots of icy cold drinks, and sitting down when I can. Got an unexpected 8 hour shift today, so good start to week. Hoping to get as much as I can as I want a week off over Easter. Need to hire a campervan for that.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> It ended up a crazy weather day today... was forecast to get to 30c and ended up at 35c and hot blasting wind, then late this afternoon a sudden change and temperature dropped down to 26c in half an hour...and we got hit with a quick storm. My place only got sudden downpour of sideways rain for about 10mins but all around the city was big hailstones and damaging winds.... some trees down and the roof of a restaurant at the waterfront on the pier caved in! Good grief! Crazy weather for sure. It is now 21c at 9.45pm but supposed to drop down to 14c overnight with a high of 22c tomorrow. :sm19:


Yes, we are also getting higher than forecast temps, resulting in a storm last night, short and nasty, great light show with damaging winds bringing down branches and trees. Not enough to break our heat, unfortunately.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, we are also getting higher than forecast temps, resulting in a storm last night, short and nasty, great light show with damaging winds bringing down branches and trees. Not enough to break our heat, unfortunately.


Just hoping that cyclone Gita doesn't come down here, or across your way, it's one serious system , and tropical air is making things very humid and warm here all this week.
Lots of cold water in the fridge and cool packs on the body.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick post; Marianne's son Ben that has needed the kidney transplant is in the hospital in Madison WI getting the transplant! Keep him in your prayers please. This is such wondderful news.


 :sm24: Hope all goes well


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's so hard to divide stuff up. I have very little jewelry that's of value but st present have only one GD so that's probably where it will go unless something changes. My DH didint want to put "household" things in the will, including his guns which are valuable to our sons. He has written that they are to toss a coin, whoever wins that gets first choice & they should take turns picking until all the things that won't be sold are divided, that seems a fair way.
> Some estates cause hard feelings no matter how fair, it seems.
> I only have my mom's china cabinet & a couple of plates. I have no problem with that except that my brother took a lot of stuff to the dump that I would have like to look at before it went as I never asked for things as he was living in the house, there was nothing valuable, just sentimental


When we lose DM, I will have to get in and grab what I can from China cabinet as my DS wants to smash it all. I have told her she has to wait until I have gotten my stuff that is stored in it out before she does so. DS was surprised I still had stuff in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

any of you brits going to the Royal Horticultural Society Early Spring Plant Fair. sounds like something i would go to just to see the flowers - maybe even buy a few. it's on through Wednesday. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Getting off for a while. A spam site keeps interrupting me and I am very annoyed with it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - those are some tiny beads to work with. --- sam


tami_ohio said:


> Joy so glad to hear you are almost ready for occupancy!
> 
> Fantastic socks
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


Silly boy. I can understand your frustration. Prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> These were too small for anyone here as well. Being stranded they have no stretch but fun to knit- and stunning. The top of the foot had the same pattern as the leg


They are beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well we have an electrican here- should ahve all my kitchen appliances in now.
> And if the remote hadn't gone walkabouts may have had light in our spare room. The remote didn't work and so a replacement was sent but needed an electrician to do something to it. And now David can't find the remote. Not only is a pest having to go into the room to switch a light on it is my craft light being used and it is amazing how often I want to use it!


That is good news Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We may actually be about to come to the concluding bits and pieces of the renovations needed for the new site. Not tomorrow, but soon--like 10 days--maybe. Certified plumber and electrician details need to be finished (and the necessary inspections for occupancy permits), but since their efforts are 'pro bono' contributions, these men come in when they are free from bill-able jobs.
> 
> *For anyone interested, our new address will be: 222 East Market St., Warren, OH, 44481.*
> 
> ...


Good news that you are coming to the end of all the renovations and move Joy , hope you will be able to feed and help people for many years to come


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


Oh no he's got himself into a situation now, you must be worried sick , hopefully he will finally get some sense in his head and stay far far away from her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> The saying in our family is dinner isn't done until the smoke detectors go off!


Lol , yes Ive had that happen too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> I find it very easy to do. Works off a base of 10. YouTube has some great videos which is where I learned it.


Thank you I'll take a look


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy so glad to hear you are almost ready for occupancy!
> 
> Fantastic socks
> 
> ...


They are lovely Tami


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well no-one will forget that wedding! You would think you could at least get enough rain to be useful if you had to have a storm causing damage wouldn't you?


I know! It's not fair is it? :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice socks Sonja. Cute outfit Kayejo.
> 
> Another gray day here; weather like this really affects me negatively; tend to battle depression so don't be concerned if I'm not on here much.
> Going to try to work on my craft room.


Hugs to you, I hope your weather starts to improve over the next few weeks.

And on that note.... (((((Group Hug))))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


Oh no! True he should have waited for the police, but it sounds as if he was provoked. I hope the roommates statements help his case.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Oh my goodness, that is wonderful news for them. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> The remote does it all (includes a ceiling fan). No idea why the light can't be worked from a wall switch. I can just see us frequently trying to find the remote in the dark so we can turn on the light.
> It's not just appliance's that get complicated but what should be simple lights! Vicky and Brett have a new type of dimmer switch in the kids rooms. Well I've worked out to switch them on, but as to how to get more or less light I have no idea. And often it is dim.
> 
> The lamp is plugged in on the other side of the room so need to get to it to turn it on.
> ...


This all sounds very complicated! Would it be a good idea to get an extra remote to keep in a safe place to use when the other goes walkabout? All this talk about electrics has brought up an ad for electrical services! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the fancy socks Julie. Wow! what a lot of work those must be.
> My feelings on the baby outfit and delighted that Ben's surgery was successful. So awesome that the new kidney is working so well. l
> Sorry to hear about all the snow shoveling and so happy Matthew was helping stranded travelers.
> Had the privilege of going to Yellowstone 7 years in a row on the Labor day weekend. Saw the geysers, many in the back country, lots of bison. Coming up from a play of Fan and Mortar geyser we realized that the bridge, over which we must cross to get back to our cabin, was covered with a herd of bison and the leading bull was looking at the group of geyser gazers like he was not happy. The bison stood on the bridge and as crossing across the river was not possible except by the bridge, we waited until the herd had moved mostly to one side of the bridge. We were told by those more knowledgeable than us to look down at the bridge planking, make ourselves as small as we could and lean up against the bridge railing as we carefully, with slow movements, walked across the bridge next to the herd. Fortunately, they let us pass. But I must admit, those are mighty big animals.
> On the way driving home on that trip in my little VW beetle, I came around a blind turn in the road and there, standing in middle of the blacktop was a huge, and I mean absolutely huge, bull moose. I had seen a mother and her calf while in Alaska, but she was no where near as tall as this bull. I felt very tiny in my VW. Just sat there for a bit as he ambled across and noticed a big sign, right where he crossed, that said, "Danger, Moose crossing" Had a laugh as I wondered if the moose could read and knew that was where he was to cross.


That was quite an exciting adventure. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


How unusual, I've never heard that before. Never mind, 4 (working) kidneys are definitely better than none. I bet when he gets home and is over the op he will feel so much better and start to realise how ill he was before.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I am feeling embarrassed, just had a call from daughter of my "adopted" parents. Her mum was 90 yesterday and I forgot! She didn't want a fuss so it was just the immediate family attending a small celebration lunch. Dad is 93 still plays golf, they are an inspiration to old age. So feeling awful, I have arranged a gift basket to be sent for delivery tomorrow. I have known these folks for 65 years, and went through school with their eldest daughter. They claim me as their other daughter. I lived with them for 3 months when my folks moved upto Auckland, and I needed to finish the school year. Living in a home with 4 kids was quite a change, as I have no siblings, but it was great fun.


Don't feel embarrassed Fan, it happens to us all. I bet they were enjoying their family celebrations and never even noticed. They'll enjoy receiving your gift all the more a couple of days later. I love to hear of old folk still getting so much out of life at that age.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We may actually be about to come to the concluding bits and pieces of the renovations needed for the new site. Not tomorrow, but soon--like 10 days--maybe. Certified plumber and electrician details need to be finished (and the necessary inspections for occupancy permits), but since their efforts are 'pro bono' contributions, these men come in when they are free from bill-able jobs.
> 
> *For anyone interested, our new address will be: 222 East Market St., Warren, OH, 44481.*
> 
> ...


How exciting for you all. I hope these last few details are completed within a few days and you are soon safely settled in your new premises. I'd love to say I'll be in the area, would love to drop in and see you but I think that is somewhat unlikely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-hat-with-top-knot---tegan


 :sm24: Thankyou.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


Oh dear, what a sorry situation. Hope things get sorted at the police station and Christopher gets nothing worse than a rap over the knuckles. Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> any of you brits going to the Royal Horticultural Society Early Spring Plant Fair. sounds like something i would go to just to see the flowers - maybe even buy a few. it's on through Wednesday. --- sam


I hadn't realised it was on Sam so I won't be going, but I am taking DD to the RHS gardens at Wisley some time soon. That's always a good day out looking at wonderful plants and flowers. It's a belated birthday gift for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Julie , remind me of a pattern Ive got downloaded somewhere ,got to sort all those patterns out , Ive got over 4,000 just on ravelry ????


Wow 4000 ! Golly I only have around 50 saved on Raverly...LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm okay, he did it to himself, but I'll take all the hugs I can get. I think I need a drink though. lol
> I'm watching the group ice skating competition and the pairs dancing is just gorgeous, that's a good balm.
> And the US women's hockey team beat Finland!! Yippee! It was a good game.


I hope Christopher doesnt get into too much trouble from police., I think he should be more frightened of you though. Gee Wizz what a mess he has gotten into. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hugs to you, I hope your weather starts to improve over the next few weeks.
> 
> And on that note.... (((((Group Hug))))


I'm in on the latter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


Stupid boy. Not a good thing to get landed himself with. Like you said the one thing he should have done was get the police to come, not to deal with it himself. 
He really has to learn and just keep away from her. Will he ever learn that she is bad news?
And poor you Kaye-Jo. As well as being angry with him you must really worried about what the outcome might be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't like two at a time either. You could weigh your wool to see how much you have and just keep weighing it until you get to half. When i use a 100 g ball for socks I weigh it and wind half, cut it and wind the second half. I try to match the ends so I start close to the same place.


I have divided into two. Anyway on the heels now and one of those at a time. Then not much as not much yarn (short for hot days). But after teaching two at a time I will finally be able to say that I finished a pair that way. And still hate it. Not often I find something in knitting I hate. Might not like them like DPNs but don't hate them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a row counter for iPhone and/or iPad which allows a number of counters all working for the one project? The Elizabeth coat has numerous panels with different numbers of rows. I had a Samsung one once that allowed me to do this but I can't work out if any of the iPhone ones do. I could put each panel in and a total.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I do now have all the appliances working. Haven't yet looked too much at them as have been out and will be away so not much point working out how to use them just yet. 
And while it is weird I do have light and fan in the spare room. My craft light is back where it should be (not for long though as we need to totally pack up this room within the next few weeks for the next step in the ongoing house saga.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy so glad to hear you are almost ready for occupancy!
> 
> Fantastic socks
> 
> ...


They look really good. Are they for you to use?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, we are also getting higher than forecast temps, resulting in a storm last night, short and nasty, great light show with damaging winds bringing down branches and trees. Not enough to break our heat, unfortunately.


Sounds awful. So you have heat and I assume humidity especially with storms


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> This all sounds very complicated! Would it be a good idea to get an extra remote to keep in a safe place to use when the other goes walkabout? All this talk about electrics has brought up an ad for electrical services! :sm09: :sm09:


It seems that they need to be wired to the unit so not sure how feasible that is. But we can at least now switch it on at the door (as long as it doesn't get switched of at the remote). The issue is that becuase of the size of the room need a fan with the light attached to it as not enough room to get lights in other place and no shadows. And therefore it is a unit not simply a light. So the remote deals with both issues. Hopefully we can find something to put it next to the switch on the wall and not need to remove it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow 4000 ! Golly I only have around 50 saved on Raverly...LOL


I saved a link that was put up by another kper a while back , it shows a lot of new patterns that are free for a while before becoming paid , so I just keep adding to the load I already had , not even going to mention the ones on craftsy , kindle, letsknit , iBook the list goes on ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm to head off to bed, so from now on you will see when I can get on. Maybe tomorrow depending on what I do with E.
Will be around for the weekend for a few days but then back again to Mum. I have a huge bag of knitting going with me- but this is to last me till the end of April (I don't trust that I will have my yarn etc back immediately for some reason). And as I can't possibly run out I have plenty. I really don't want to give myself an excuse to buy more yarn :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm to head off to bed, so from now on you will see when I can get on. Maybe tomorrow depending on what I do with E.
> Will be around for the weekend for a few days but then back again to Mum. I have a huge bag of knitting going with me- but this is to last me till the end of April (I don't trust that I will have my yarn etc back immediately for some reason). And as I can't possibly run out I have plenty. I really don't want to give myself an excuse to buy more yarn :sm02:


And the summary is my responsibility for that while!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> These were too small for anyone here as well. Being stranded they have no stretch but fun to knit- and stunning. The top of the foot had the same pattern as the leg


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we have an electrican here- should ahve all my kitchen appliances in now.
> And if the remote hadn't gone walkabouts may have had light in our spare room. The remote didn't work and so a replacement was sent but needed an electrician to do something to it. And now David can't find the remote. Not only is a pest having to go into the room to switch a light on it is my craft light being used and it is amazing how often I want to use it!


I hope it's all done by now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I will be very irregular after today for a few weeks. Will be sending a lot of that time down with Mum. Had arranged to do so as major work was going on here. But not starting now till 8th March. But figured I would still spend a lot of the time there. So after tonight Julie will take over the summaries. I will still be on at times especially when I come back. After all it isn't like it is far. But hoping to get plenty of time doing little but knit! Hoping I might manage some good progress on some of the complicated cables I have lined up to do.


My mistake. I thought the appliances were the last to go in. Enjoy your time with your Mum.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Marking my place. Now to catch up on 30 pages!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the fancy socks Julie. Wow! what a lot of work those must be.
> My feelings on the baby outfit and delighted that Ben's surgery was successful. So awesome that the new kidney is working so well. l
> Sorry to hear about all the snow shoveling and so happy Matthew was helping stranded travelers.
> Had the privilege of going to Yellowstone 7 years in a row on the Labor day weekend. Saw the geysers, many in the back country, lots of bison. Coming up from a play of Fan and Mortar geyser we realized that the bridge, over which we must cross to get back to our cabin, was covered with a herd of bison and the leading bull was looking at the group of geyser gazers like he was not happy. The bison stood on the bridge and as crossing across the river was not possible except by the bridge, we waited until the herd had moved mostly to one side of the bridge. We were told by those more knowledgeable than us to look down at the bridge planking, make ourselves as small as we could and lean up against the bridge railing as we carefully, with slow movements, walked across the bridge next to the herd. Fortunately, they let us pass. But I must admit, those are mighty big animals.
> On the way driving home on that trip in my little VW beetle, I came around a blind turn in the road and there, standing in middle of the blacktop was a huge, and I mean absolutely huge, bull moose. I had seen a mother and her calf while in Alaska, but she was no where near as tall as this bull. I felt very tiny in my VW. Just sat there for a bit as he ambled across and noticed a big sign, right where he crossed, that said, "Danger, Moose crossing" Had a laugh as I wondered if the moose could read and knew that was where he was to cross.


That's funny about the moose. My DH used to travel northern Ontario in a VW and one night on his way back, the road was very icy. He came across a moose in front of him and he said it was so funny to watch this moose skating down the highway. It's legs were going every which way. I can just picture it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


That is interesting. I've never heard anything like that. It's probably a very good thing because it will give his new kidneys more time to adjust.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, hurrah for steps forward and proper operations soon. Blessings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OH! Lol, there is not wall switch, that makes a lot more sense than for a remote.
> Who knew that turning on and off lights could be so difficult. :sm09:


I used to have a remote to operate my ceiling fan but also had a wall switch. It was a good thing too because the wall switch stopped operating.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy so glad to hear you are almost ready for occupancy!
> 
> Fantastic socks
> 
> ...


Beautiful earrings! Just right for Valentine's Day. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am feeling embarrassed, just had a call from daughter of my "adopted" parents. Her mum was 90 yesterday and I forgot! She didn't want a fuss so it was just the immediate family attending a small celebration lunch. Dad is 93 still plays golf, they are an inspiration to old age. So feeling awful, I have arranged a gift basket to be sent for delivery tomorrow. I have known these folks for 65 years, and went through school with their eldest daughter. They claim me as their other daughter. I lived with them for 3 months when my folks moved upto Auckland, and I needed to finish the school year. Living in a home with 4 kids was quite a change, as I have no siblings, but it was great fun.


I'm sure they'll appreciate hearing from you via the gift basket.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


That's a real mess. Hopefully he won't be in too much trouble. Do you know why she showed up at all?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy so glad to hear you are almost ready for occupancy!
> 
> Fantastic socks
> 
> ...


Wow - those are so pretty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It seems that they need to be wired to the unit so not sure how feasible that is. But we can at least now switch it on at the door (as long as it doesn't get switched of at the remote). The issue is that becuase of the size of the room need a fan with the light attached to it as not enough room to get lights in other place and no shadows. And therefore it is a unit not simply a light. So the remote deals with both issues. Hopefully we can find something to put it next to the switch on the wall and not need to remove it.


You could knit a decorative pocket for it to hang on the wall. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I used to have a remote to operate my ceiling fan but also had a wall switch. It was a good thing too because the wall switch stopped operating.


We have one set of lights in the living room on a remote and for some reason, using the paper shredder in the workroom turns the lights on and off! I don't even want to know how that gremlin works. :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished my try at toe up socks , Thanks for the pattern and workshop Margaret although I did change the cuff to a bit of a pattern was getting a bit bored with all the stocking stitch I was doing , finally back to just one project the dress which Im about 2 thirds done , so time to start thinking whats next, maybe one of all the patterns I have stored awayð


Very nice! You are so talented!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG is right! Yes he was an idiot at the time but that said he sure had been pushed into a corner time and again by the b****.
Hope things go well when he goes in front of the judge; sure should have call the cops especially since he has the no trespass order.
Hope the punch in the stomach didn't hurt the baby; that said her drug abuse certainly put it in jeopardy enough! Praying for the unborn for certain.


Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, hindsight is 20/20.


Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the fact that she was violating a no trespass order will help him. His friends said that he just lost it and saw red. He was really out to do damage, I don't think he conciously planned to do damage, but I think he's just been pushed to far, doesn't justify his actions though, he should have just called the police, then he wouldn't be in any trouble.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are adorable earrings! Love, love, love them!


tami_ohio said:


> Joy so glad to hear you are almost ready for occupancy!
> 
> Fantastic socks
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Very nice! You are so talented!!


Thank you very much Maatje


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, pretty earrings. Glad you can watch craft videos. Where are you? Is your fm kicking up with this blasted wind?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> any of you brits going to the Royal Horticultural Society Early Spring Plant Fair. sounds like something i would go to just to see the flowers - maybe even buy a few. it's on through Wednesday. --- sam


I would love to see that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> How unusual, I've never heard that before. Never mind, 4 (working) kidneys are definitely better than none. I bet when he gets home and is over the op he will feel so much better and start to realise how ill he was before.


Isn't that the truth, he will probably feel like a new man.
My DH says he thinks his GB has been poisoning him since the first attack a couple of years ago when the doctors said that wasn't the cause. He's now able to eat anything he wants with no upset stomach, has cut his nexium does in 1/2 & hoping to quit taking it altogether


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the outfit.


So cute!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Not enough rain to actually do any good. And no one was injured, there was a wedding function on there! They were all evacuated out safely and managed to continue at another place close by. Wow.


Wow what a wedding day story! I guess if you can survive that the odds are good for future life storms! Stay safe from all the storms you seem to be having....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does anyone have a row counter for iPhone and/or iPad which allows a number of counters all working for the one project? The Elizabeth coat has numerous panels with different numbers of rows. I had a Samsung one once that allowed me to do this but I can't work out if any of the iPhone ones do. I could put each panel in and a total.


Sounds awfully complicated. I did a pattern like that once & used a safety pin to attach different counters to different sections but I don't think I will try that again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It seems that they need to be wired to the unit so not sure how feasible that is. But we can at least now switch it on at the door (as long as it doesn't get switched of at the remote). The issue is that becuase of the size of the room need a fan with the light attached to it as not enough room to get lights in other place and no shadows. And therefore it is a unit not simply a light. So the remote deals with both issues. Hopefully we can find something to put it next to the switch on the wall and not need to remove it.


Maybe you need one of those little plastic pockets that you can hang by an outlet for charging your phone to keep it off the floor


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That made me feel a whole lot better , Im terrible for going to do one thing and do something else as well , my husband says its no fun now as I dont do the sniff sniff burn run ????


Lol, I'm pretty sure all of us are guilty of multi tasking. Got to keep up the reputation ya know. At least I've always heard that women can multi task and men can't....I'm not so sure that's true entirely, I think I can multi task but then the things I do are probably not done up to snuff.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saved a link that was put up by another kper a while back , it shows a lot of new patterns that are free for a while before becoming paid , so I just keep adding to the load I already had , not even going to mention the ones on craftsy , kindle, letsknit , iBook the list goes on ????


I do that as well but I don't have many saved elsewhere????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You could knit a decorative pocket for it to hang on the wall. :sm01:


Great idea


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update from Marianne about her son Ben. It was quite a long surgery but all went great. His new kidney is now pumping out 100 cc an hour. She said she really appreciates all your love, prayers, and support during this. All is well!


Good news indeed!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too cold? We are once again under a cold weather warning, -35 & a howling wind, weather report says wind chill is -43. Im really getting sick of this!


Gosh and I thought we were cold.....was 24 when I got up this morning, and that's after several weeks of above average temps.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feeling hopeful flare is subsiding. Had to see Dr. Iresha twice last week, her call for 2nd time. FM, Colitis and Sock and glove neuropathy all in flare. But also had fun talk with my twin. She actually giggled when I told her since cataract surgery I have 20/20 vision and now scare the tar out of myself every morning cause I can see every wrinkle. We talked about our youngest kids, her son Jim and my daughter Amy turning 49 this month. She also volunteered “I love you”.usually I say it to her and she grumbles and clears her throat. I tell her no, you have to say I love you too, and then she does. So excited to watch Madison Square Garden Dog Show today.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am 70 pages behind from last week and 18 pages behind already this week. I worked about 60+ hours last week and we have had lots of snow this past week so when not working, I have had the opportunity to shovel lots and lots of snow. Friday we received the blessings of a foot of snow and another 3-6 inches to be added to it today. We already have more than 3 inches today so I know they are right about the amounts. We had a 51 vehicle pile up on the expressway near where I work on Friday so the expressway was closed and vehicles were being routed onto the road I work on. It makes for a wonderful commute home with the extra traffic and snow plows not keeping up with all of the snow falling from the sky. It took me 3 attempts around the car to clear it of the snow accumulated during the day on Friday. Certainly did my share of slipping and sliding on my way home but made it safely. Matthew helped unload some groceries from the car while I shoveled my parking spot as well as my DH's parking spot. I got stuck trying to get off the main drive to my space so parked in the main drive while I shoveled. Others could get around me though. Matthew helped another man push a lady's car as she was stuck and spinning her tires. My neighbor helped me shovel when he came home. Matthew had hot water ready for me to have a cup of tea when I finished. I am not sure when I will have a day off this month so reading along will be quite limited. I am knitting and enjoying a little bit of time when ever I am able to.
> 
> I do want to wish Daralene the very best on the 15th. I will be thinking of you and wishing the best.
> 
> Kaye Jo I hope David had safe travels this past week. It has snowed every day this past week and driving has been quite interesting. Fortunately I have been going into work 1-2 hours early each day this past week so I avoided a lot of traffic. Not too many people like to go into work before 4 AM.


You have had quite the winter! And what a good son to have hot water waiting for you! Stay safe...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, great earrings

Kaye, hope Christopher gets things sorted out today & isn’t in too much trouble 

Fan, I’m sure your friend will be happy to get the gift basket & not even think about it being late. Hope the nasty storm misses your area.

The sun is shining beautifully this morning but the wind is crazy , -35 Just now but by tomorrow it’s to be up around 0 & risk of freezing rain????what a crazy country we live in.
DH has gone with a friend to pick up a vehicle he bought in Moose Jaw, about 5-6 hrs south of here , they left at 7 & who knows when they’ll get back, hope they don’t find any nasty roads 
I’m off to the basement to quilt since I won’t have any distractions ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Given that Sonja is tackling a Finnish Sock Pattern, I thought I would show you the socks my friend Nadya brought back from a stint working on the Irkutsk Peninsula- some where near Vladivostok. Another interesting approach to the heel.


Amazing!!!!!!!! Such talent!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling hopeful flare is subsiding. Had to see Dr. Iresha twice last week, her call for 2nd time. FM, Colitis and Sock and glove neuropathy all in flare. But also had fun talk with my twin. She actually giggled when I told her since cataract surgery I have 20/20 vision and now scare the tar out of myself every morning cause I can see every wrinkle. We talked about our youngest kids, her son Jim and my daughter Amy turning 49 this month. She also volunteered "I love you".usually I say it to her and she grumbles and clears her throat. I tell her no, you have to say I love you too, and then she does. So excited to watch Madison Square Garden Dog Show today.


Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he seems a little better every day & is getting outside more too


Good news!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> These were too small for anyone here as well. Being stranded they have no stretch but fun to knit- and stunning. The top of the foot had the same pattern as the leg


Oh my! I love all those fair isle and intertarsia patterns, but I'm afraid way beyond my expertise...... Would love to learn tho


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great earrings
> 
> Kaye, hope Christopher gets things sorted out today & isn't in too much trouble
> 
> ...


The nasty storm has been upgraded to a category 5- the worst there is, last I heard, the news will be on shortly so I should hear how things are in Tonga.
Went through as a Category 4- possibly 2 dead- but the main Island is pretty much devastated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Amazing!!!!!!!! Such talent!


Not mine though, an unknown knitter in Siberia.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, he will probably feel like a new man.
> My DH says he thinks his GB has been poisoning him since the first attack a couple of years ago when the doctors said that wasn't the cause. He's now able to eat anything he wants with no upset stomach, has cut his nexium does in 1/2 & hoping to quit taking it altogether


That is wonderful! I am so happy for him (and you!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Hope you have a wonderful relaxing quilting day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, glad DH’s health improving.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, glad DH's health improving.


I was writing re Bonnie's husband. My partner, Jack, passed away 3 yrs ago.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> You could knit a decorative pocket for it to hang on the wall. :sm01:


Or use a Velcro dot or square on the remote and a little pad of Velcro near the wall switch. (Re Margaret's lighting control)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, he will probably feel like a new man.
> My DH says he thinks his GB has been poisoning him since the first attack a couple of years ago when the doctors said that wasn't the cause. He's now able to eat anything he wants with no upset stomach, has cut his nexium does in 1/2 & hoping to quit taking it altogether


What a tremendous relief - for both of you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just dropping in for a very short time, so excuse my not commenting on everything. KayeJo so sorry about your Christopher’s troubles. Joy, hope your move into new premises goes as planned. The shenanigans with Fan’s SIL and her will certainly ring a lot of warning bells. Inheritances seem to bring out the worst in some families if somebody thinks they should get more than allocated by the deceased, and where there’s no will it’s even worse. 
Occasional hail showers here last night and today, but no real snow. I hope the winter/summer weather is going to be kinder to us all! Meanwhile, enjoy any spare time you have, and sleep well. Lots of ((((hugs )))) from Guernsey


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have one set of lights in the living room on a remote and for some reason, using the paper shredder in the workroom turns the lights on and off! I don't even want to know how that gremlin works. :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nasty storm has been upgraded to a category 5- the worst there is, last I heard, the news will be on shortly so I should hear how things are in Tonga.
> Went through as a Category 4- possibly 2 dead- but the main Island is pretty much devastated.


That sounds terrible. Sad to hear that there were deaths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just dropping in for a very short time, so excuse my not commenting on everything. KayeJo so sorry about your Christopher's troubles. Joy, hope your move into new premises goes as planned. The shenanigans with Fan's SIL and her will certainly ring a lot of warning bells. Inheritances seem to bring out the worst in some families if somebody thinks they should get more than allocated by the deceased, and where there's no will it's even worse.
> Occasional hail showers here last night and today, but no real snow. I hope the winter/summer weather is going to be kinder to us all! Meanwhile, enjoy any spare time you have, and sleep well. Lots of ((((hugs )))) from Guernsey


It's always good when you are able to drop by, Lin! That is quite exceptional for the Channel Islands, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sounds terrible. Sad to hear that there were deaths.


It is Cyclone Season- but the intensity and frequency of them is on the increase. The delights of living in Paradise.

Samoa had bad flooding and landslips, and it was only a Category 2 at that point. No deaths reported though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no new hats gwen? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG is right! Yes he was an idiot at the time but that said he sure had been pushed into a corner time and again by the b****.
> Hope things go well when he goes in front of the judge; sure should have call the cops especially since he has the no trespass order.
> Hope the punch in the stomach didn't hurt the baby; that said her drug abuse certainly put it in jeopardy enough! Praying for the unborn for certain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's too bad - had the doctor listened and done something he could have bypassed all he has gone through. hope he is back in the pink by planting time.
--- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, he will probably feel like a new man.
> My DH says he thinks his GB has been poisoning him since the first attack a couple of years ago when the doctors said that wasn't the cause. He's now able to eat anything he wants with no upset stomach, has cut his nexium does in 1/2 & hoping to quit taking it altogether


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, thank you for clarification, I’m in fibrofog. Condolences on the death of Jack?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, thank you for clarification, I'm in fibrofog. Condolences on the death of Jack?


No prob.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the fancy socks Julie. Wow! what a lot of work those must be.
> My feelings on the baby outfit and delighted that Ben's surgery was successful. So awesome that the new kidney is working so well. l
> Sorry to hear about all the snow shoveling and so happy Matthew was helping stranded travelers.
> Had the privilege of going to Yellowstone 7 years in a row on the Labor day weekend. Saw the geysers, many in the back country, lots of bison. Coming up from a play of Fan and Mortar geyser we realized that the bridge, over which we must cross to get back to our cabin, was covered with a herd of bison and the leading bull was looking at the group of geyser gazers like he was not happy. The bison stood on the bridge and as crossing across the river was not possible except by the bridge, we waited until the herd had moved mostly to one side of the bridge. We were told by those more knowledgeable than us to look down at the bridge planking, make ourselves as small as we could and lean up against the bridge railing as we carefully, with slow movements, walked across the bridge next to the herd. Fortunately, they let us pass. But I must admit, those are mighty big animals.
> On the way driving home on that trip in my little VW beetle, I came around a blind turn in the road and there, standing in middle of the blacktop was a huge, and I mean absolutely huge, bull moose. I had seen a mother and her calf while in Alaska, but she was no where near as tall as this bull. I felt very tiny in my VW. Just sat there for a bit as he ambled across and noticed a big sign, right where he crossed, that said, "Danger, Moose crossing" Had a laugh as I wondered if the moose could read and knew that was where he was to cross.


I've always wanted to visit Yellowstone.... We would drive past it on the way to Toronto many years back, but never had the time to stop.....every year I say we should go to Yellowstone!!! Never happens. Ah well maybe one day..


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting note on Ben's surgery (Marianne's son). The donor kidney was deformed from birth and connected at the bottom of the two kidneys and too large to seperate so the surgeons actually put 2 kidneys in him AND his kidneys diseased kidneys all of a sudden kicked in working. Doctors said his diseased kidneys would most likey stop work in a few months so for now he actually has 4 working kidneys! He is scheduled to go home next Friday.


So strange and interesting.....what happens if the diseased kidneys don't quit? Or is it a given they will? And what does 4 working kidneys do to the rest of the body?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Pray for Christopher please, the idiot needs all the divine intervention he can get.
> And, the saga continues...
> The pregnant ex, not ex, ex, not ex, ex now for good, or I swear, I'll make him a eunuch, her spouse(wife,husband, whatever), and her one sister. He should have just called the cops and had them remove the sister from the house instead of shoving her out the door, then the spouse kicked the screen door from outside and came through the door (he has a do not trespass order on her) and he should have just called the cops and had her arrested, instead he beat the crap out of her, in the tussel someone got the pregnant one in the stomach, but I think she is fine. The roommates called the cops in order to stop something really bad from happening, which was good. Needless to say, Christopher called me from the back of the police car that I needed to go lock up the house, so David and I went over there, I talked to the police officer, he couldnt't tell me much but that it's a domestic violence charge, he goes in front of the judge tomorrow morning.
> The roommates and other friend that was there all went to the station and made statements, and they all said the same things so hopefully that will help. He NEVER should have laid hands on either of them though, he should have dialed 911 and let an officer handle it, the idiot. I'm so mad at him right now, that he made such a bad error in judgement. His roommate pulled him off her thankfully he didn't do much damage from the sounds of it, but I guess she won't mess with him again. Oh I'm so mad at him, he should NEVER have taken her back and her own sister( a different one) and the other roommate and friend all told him not to take her back, over and over again. You know it's bad when a sister tells someone not to have anything to do with her. Ah well, thanks for letting me vent, I'm so glad you all are here.
> Ugh! The cigarette smoke in that house, I need a shower now, and I have a massive headache, I'm allergic to it.


Oh I'm so sorry. Vent all you like, we're here. Such a saga as you say. What on earth possssed the ex to come to the house?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> David has found the missing remote! So hopefully it will be fixed today.


Yay and soon a finished kitchen!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> I am feeling embarrassed, just had a call from daughter of my "adopted" parents. Her mum was 90 yesterday and I forgot! She didn't want a fuss so it was just the immediate family attending a small celebration lunch. Dad is 93 still plays golf, they are an inspiration to old age. So feeling awful, I have arranged a gift basket to be sent for delivery tomorrow. I have known these folks for 65 years, and went through school with their eldest daughter. They claim me as their other daughter. I lived with them for 3 months when my folks moved upto Auckland, and I needed to finish the school year. Living in a home with 4 kids was quite a change, as I have no siblings, but it was great fun.


Oh dear, but stuff happens and love will cover the oversight. As will the gift basket! But I know you must feel awful.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> any of you brits going to the Royal Horticultural Society Early Spring Plant Fair. sounds like something i would go to just to see the flowers - maybe even buy a few. it's on through Wednesday. --- sam


Oh man I'd love to go there. I went to several while living in Toronto and it was heaven to smell all those wonderful flowers while it was still cold and gray outside.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, he will probably feel like a new man.
> My DH says he thinks his GB has been poisoning him since the first attack a couple of years ago when the doctors said that wasn't the cause. He's now able to eat anything he wants with no upset stomach, has cut his nexium does in 1/2 & hoping to quit taking it altogether


Good for your dh. Glad he's feeling so much better.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nasty storm has been upgraded to a category 5- the worst there is, last I heard, the news will be on shortly so I should hear how things are in Tonga.
> Went through as a Category 4- possibly 2 dead- but the main Island is pretty much devastated.


Terrible!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, he will probably feel like a new man.
> My DH says he thinks his GB has been poisoning him since the first attack a couple of years ago when the doctors said that wasn't the cause. He's now able to eat anything he wants with no upset stomach, has cut his nexium does in 1/2 & hoping to quit taking it altogether


Glad to hear that husband is able to eat what he wants now Bonnie . I will never whole heartedly trust a doctor again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just got back from visiting DIL , its been 16 month but I still get really upset going through that door , find it easier when DIL comes to our house , although little Squidge (kitten) made it a bit easier as it was funny watching him race round the room leaping from one place to another including everyones lap ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back from visiting DIL , its been 16 month but I still get really upset going through that door , find it easier when DIL comes to our house , although little Squidge (kitten) made it a bit easier as it was funny watching him race round the room leaping from one place to another including everyones lap ????


16 months is not very long in a major grief like this. Hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It seems that they need to be wired to the unit so not sure how feasible that is. But we can at least now switch it on at the door (as long as it doesn't get switched of at the remote). The issue is that becuase of the size of the room need a fan with the light attached to it as not enough room to get lights in other place and no shadows. And therefore it is a unit not simply a light. So the remote deals with both issues. Hopefully we can find something to put it next to the switch on the wall and not need to remove it.


How about velcro on the wall and the remote? If you did do this I'd put the 'soft' side of the velcro on the wall or it's bound to catch your jumper every time you pass by!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Or use a Velcro dot or square on the remote and a little pad of Velcro near the wall switch. (Re Margaret's lighting control)


Great minds think alike! Nice to see you hear again how ever briefly. ❤


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sending you hug, KayeJo. What a mess. Wish I could bring you a strawberry Margarita.


That would have gone down smooth and easy. Thank you, yes, it's a mess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, praying he won't be in much trouble and learns lessons.


Last I heard they changed the charge from domestic to felony assault, I sure hope he learned this lesson quick and hard, he needs to just stay away from all of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Which one did he try?


Red Label.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Last I heard they changed the charge from domestic to felony assault, I sure hope he learned this lesson quick and hard, he needs to just stay away from all of them.


Sometimes a quick hard lesson is what's needed to learn things in life. Do hope it all ends well for Chris and he controls his frustration better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A very wet day here again, and tropical humidity making life icky!
I called my adopted mum this morning and apologised re her birthday, but didn’t say what I have sent. A couple of hours later she called back very thrilled with her gift. She had beautiful flowers, and lots of yummy goodies to nibble on and share with her husband this morning. I am in the good books again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending Christopher positive energy. May he see his way straight from here on. Hugs for you, Kaye Jo.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> OMG! Christopher! Hoping for Devine intervention. Terrible. I didn't know he took her back again. As for the smell of cigarette smoke, get some plain old charcoal, or use the activated charcoal you use in the fish filters. Put a bunch in each room. It will absorb the smell. It will take awhile though and will probably have to change out the charcoal a time or two.


No, he's taken her back a couple times, everyone has told her not to. 
Yes, the charcoal works great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I only do it a couple times a year, so yes, it's good. I was torn between buying fabric, an Ott light (good sale at JoAnn's right now), or new clothes... Clothes won this time as I don't have many shirts for cooler weather that are suitable for wearing in public. :sm23: And I have needed new boots for a while. I do have enough fabric to finish two or three quilts, which I need to get moving on! I'm not allowed to buy yarn until stash gets whittled down, either. Heh. I really need to revise my project list and finish more things.


Marla and I did some retail therapy today too, mostly grocery shopping with some yarn shopping in the mix, we went to whole foods and sprouts, then the loopy ewe for some sock yarns, yes, I really did need more(that's my story and I'm sticking too it), and then to Sams, so I won't need to do but a little bit of groceries on Friday, just a couple little things I need to put in David's lunch and no way was I paying the price at whole foods.

Oh! Got my laptop back, the keyboard repair was $39 and the new batter for the one I"m on now was $29, just $70 altogether so not bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy so glad to hear you are almost ready for occupancy!
> 
> Fantastic socks
> 
> ...


His ex's spouse, it's a mess, he needs to be doing some serious soul searching as to whether it was worth it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silly boy. I can understand your frustration. Prayers.


Yep, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no he's got himself into a situation now, you must be worried sick , hopefully he will finally get some sense in his head and stay far far away from her


Yes he does, I'm more worried that the dogs be taken care of, isn't that awful, but realistically, he knew better, he made a bad choice and now he's paying for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh no! True he should have waited for the police, but it sounds as if he was provoked. I hope the roommates statements help his case.


YES! Well he should have called 911, but he didn't, I hope they do too, but I don't know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tami, your beading is fantastic, I don't know how I missed commenting when I saw them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh dear, what a sorry situation. Hope things get sorted at the police station and Christopher gets nothing worse than a rap over the knuckles. Hugs.


Unfortunately, I think he's in for a bit more than that. Stupid boy!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope Christopher doesnt get into too much trouble from police., I think he should be more frightened of you though. Gee Wizz what a mess he has gotten into. :sm19:


He really did it well. Yes, he knows I'm not a crying, poor baby, my poor baby, type of mom, that I'll tell him like it is, read him the riot act, pop him upside his head, and hold him accountable for his choices.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Stupid boy. Not a good thing to get landed himself with. Like you said the one thing he should have done was get the police to come, not to deal with it himself.
> He really has to learn and just keep away from her. Will he ever learn that she is bad news?
> And poor you Kaye-Jo. As well as being angry with him you must really worried about what the outcome might be.


No, it isn't, it's going to follow him from here on out, I hope he's figured it out, I think he was keeping her there for the baby, but much as the baby is important, it wasn't worth all this for the rest of his life. 
Hopefully he'll be out soon and able to get back to work and onto a better life.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tami, your beading is fantastic, I don't know how I missed commenting when I saw them.


I not only missed commenting, I missed them entirely! But I went back and found them. Sometimes my reading from last page back doesn't work so well for me. And they are delightful. Perfect for the 14th!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Last I heard they changed the charge from domestic to felony assault, I sure hope he learned this lesson quick and hard, he needs to just stay away from all of them.


What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm to head off to bed, so from now on you will see when I can get on. Maybe tomorrow depending on what I do with E.
> Will be around for the weekend for a few days but then back again to Mum. I have a huge bag of knitting going with me- but this is to last me till the end of April (I don't trust that I will have my yarn etc back immediately for some reason). And as I can't possibly run out I have plenty. I really don't want to give myself an excuse to buy more yarn :sm02:


Lol! I was trying not to buy much but then picked up 7 hanks of sock yarn today. :sm12: 
I'll post a photo of it all later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the summary is my responsibility for that while!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's a real mess. Hopefully he won't be in too much trouble. Do you know why she showed up at all?


I hope it isn't too bad, being first offense and all. 
She's always trying to cause trouble.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have one set of lights in the living room on a remote and for some reason, using the paper shredder in the workroom turns the lights on and off! I don't even want to know how that gremlin works. :sm23:


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG is right! Yes he was an idiot at the time but that said he sure had been pushed into a corner time and again by the b****.
> Hope things go well when he goes in front of the judge; sure should have call the cops especially since he has the no trespass order.
> Hope the punch in the stomach didn't hurt the baby; that said her drug abuse certainly put it in jeopardy enough! Praying for the unborn for certain.


Yes, he had been and it probably was good for her to get her butt kicked, but I sure wish it hadn't been Christopher that did it, or at the very least, that she'd swung first. 
Yes, hopefully the baby is fine or that will make it all worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep, hindsight is 20/20.


Ain't it just.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, he will probably feel like a new man.
> My DH says he thinks his GB has been poisoning him since the first attack a couple of years ago when the doctors said that wasn't the cause. He's now able to eat anything he wants with no upset stomach, has cut his nexium does in 1/2 & hoping to quit taking it altogether


It's great that he's doing so much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So cute!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling hopeful flare is subsiding. Had to see Dr. Iresha twice last week, her call for 2nd time. FM, Colitis and Sock and glove neuropathy all in flare. But also had fun talk with my twin. She actually giggled when I told her since cataract surgery I have 20/20 vision and now scare the tar out of myself every morning cause I can see every wrinkle. We talked about our youngest kids, her son Jim and my daughter Amy turning 49 this month. She also volunteered "I love you".usually I say it to her and she grumbles and clears her throat. I tell her no, you have to say I love you too, and then she does. So excited to watch Madison Square Garden Dog Show today.


Hopefully it is subsiding and will stay gone for a long time. 
Great though that you had a good conversation with your twin and that she's more forthcoming with the giggles and I love yous. 
The dog shows are great, David is watching fishing though, so I'll probably miss it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he had been and it probably was good for her to get her butt kicked, but I sure wish it hadn't been Christopher that did it, or at the very least, that she'd swung first.
> Yes, hopefully the baby is fine or that will make it all worse.


That poor baby. Who is going to care for him or her after the birth .
I hope Christopher learns to listen to you. Sadly we can't make our adult children do as we wish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nasty storm has been upgraded to a category 5- the worst there is, last I heard, the news will be on shortly so I should hear how things are in Tonga.
> Went through as a Category 4- possibly 2 dead- but the main Island is pretty much devastated.


YUCK! I hope that it down grades before hitting land again. It's so sad that lives are lost in such storms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I've always wanted to visit Yellowstone.... We would drive past it on the way to Toronto many years back, but never had the time to stop.....every year I say we should go to Yellowstone!!! Never happens. Ah well maybe one day..


It's well worth it, but take layers of clothes and very warm bedding. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. Vent all you like, we're here. Such a saga as you say. What on earth possssed the ex to come to the house?


Because the pregnant one keeps playing both ends against the middle, and goes back and forth, Christopher should have written her off as bad rubbish long ago.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back from visiting DIL , its been 16 month but I still get really upset going through that door , find it easier when DIL comes to our house , although little Squidge (kitten) made it a bit easier as it was funny watching him race round the room leaping from one place to another including everyones lap ????


That's not very long when grieving, but wonderful that you had the kitty to play with and watch cavorting around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sometimes a quick hard lesson is what's needed to learn things in life. Do hope it all ends well for Chris and he controls his frustration better.


Fortunately, he has no priors so that's a good thing, but yes, he needs to just walk away, call the police and walk away if need be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A very wet day here again, and tropical humidity making life icky!
> I called my adopted mum this morning and apologised re her birthday, but didn't say what I have sent. A couple of hours later she called back very thrilled with her gift. She had beautiful flowers, and lots of yummy goodies to nibble on and share with her husband this morning. I am in the good books again!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What exactly does that mean?


That instead of having a fine for a misdemeanor, he'll have a felony conviction for assault and fine and either probation(hopefully) or jail time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> That poor baby. Who is going to care for him or her after the birth .
> I hope Christopher learns to listen to you. Sadly we can't make our adult children do as we wish.


Exactly, the mom sure can't and Christopher will have a hard time getting custody if it's his, after this. 
No we can't though I'd sure like to club him over the head right now and knock some sense into his hard head.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Cyclone Season- but the intensity and frequency of them is on the increase. The delights of living in Paradise.
> 
> Samoa had bad flooding and landslips, and it was only a Category 2 at that point. No deaths reported though.


We all seem to have extremely bad weather but I would rather have snow than your cyclones. :sm14:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh man I'd love to go there. I went to several while living in Toronto and it was heaven to smell all those wonderful flowers while it was still cold and gray outside.


It's amazing how the smell of flowers and greenery can change your whole attitude. I'm going to my local nursery tomorrow to get a lift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A very wet day here again, and tropical humidity making life icky!
> I called my adopted mum this morning and apologised re her birthday, but didn't say what I have sent. A couple of hours later she called back very thrilled with her gift. She had beautiful flowers, and lots of yummy goodies to nibble on and share with her husband this morning. I am in the good books again!


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Exactly, the mom sure can't and Christopher will have a hard time getting custody if it's his, after this.
> No we can't though I'd sure like to club him over the head right now and knock some sense into his hard head.


Totally understandable. I hope this is resolved soon but it doesn't seem as though it will .


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's amazing how the smell of flowers and greenery can change your whole attitude. I'm going to my local nursery tomorrow to get a lift.


That sounds like a good place to go for s lift me up in the middle of winter


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Last I heard they changed the charge from domestic to felony assault, I sure hope he learned this lesson quick and hard, he needs to just stay away from all of them.


Oh, not good... How long until the baby is born and he finds out if it's his?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, not good... How long until the baby is born and he finds out if it's his?


Middle of June to middle of July I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Totally understandable. I hope this is resolved soon but it doesn't seem as though it will .


Yes. Marla and I are going to go see him at 7pm, so we'll learn a bit more then.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That instead of having a fine for a misdemeanor, he'll have a felony conviction for assault and fine and either probation(hopefully) or jail time.


Hoping that he doesn't have a felony conviction as it may alter his ability to vote. You can check which states do what here: https://felonvoting.procon.org/view.additional-resource.php?resourceID=006025


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hugs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope the ten days passes quickly and the stoves are soon cooking up hot lunches. --- sam


Me, Too, Sam.

My regulars have been so patient for going on toward 3 months, 6 days a week.And the store front church next door to the new site have so graciously allowed us to use their facility (and their utilities) but refused any offers to contribute to the payments. I will be donating cash to them when we are back to our own kitchen--even if it must be an anonymous cash in an ordinary envelope pushed through their door or mailed to the couple who have come down from their home each day. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. Of course you need more yarn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, I’m so sorry Christopher got severe penalty. Is there any way rato contest it?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Me, Too, Sam.
> 
> My regulars have been so patient for going on toward 3 months, 6 days a week.And the store front church next door to the new site have so graciously allowed us to use their facility (and their utilities) but refused any offers to contribute to the payments. I will be donating cash to them when we are back to our own kitchen--even if it must be an anonymous cash in an ordinary envelope pushed through their door or mailed to the couple who have come down from their home each day. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's very kind of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping that he doesn't have a felony conviction as it may alter his ability to vote. You can check which states do what here: https://felonvoting.procon.org/view.additional-resource.php?resourceID=006025


Yes, in Wyoming he's good to vote again after he's fulfilled the conditions of his conviction or what have you. Texas doesn't let you vote again for a long time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just dropping in for a very short time, so excuse my not commenting on everything. KayeJo so sorry about your Christopher's troubles. Joy, hope your move into new premises goes as planned. The shenanigans with Fan's SIL and her will certainly ring a lot of warning bells. Inheritances seem to bring out the worst in some families if somebody thinks they should get more than allocated by the deceased, and where there's no will it's even worse.
> Occasional hail showers here last night and today, but no real snow. I hope the winter/summer weather is going to be kinder to us all! Meanwhile, enjoy any spare time you have, and sleep well. Lots of ((((hugs )))) from Guernsey


With so many things done online, too, they would need information such as account numbers to be able to claim things and close accounts. I have mine written down in a sealed envelope for my kids. I've not made an official will yet but plan to. I don't have a lot but I want my kids to have whatever I can leave them without a hassle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That instead of having a fine for a misdemeanor, he'll have a felony conviction for assault and fine and either probation(hopefully) or jail time.


To me that sounds potentially more serious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> We all seem to have extremely bad weather but I would rather have snow than your cyclones. :sm14:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> When we lose DM, I will have to get in and grab what I can from China cabinet as my DS wants to smash it all. I have told her she has to wait until I have gotten my stuff that is stored in it out before she does so. DS was surprised I still had stuff in it.


Can you keep some wet towels in your cooler to put around your neck at work? I don't know if you would be permitted to do that, but it would help keep you cool. Hope you get what is yours, and what you want before your DS smashes it all. Though why she would want to do that is beyond me, as I don't know her or the situation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - those are some tiny beads to work with. --- sam


Thank you. Same size I always work with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Tami


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have divided into two. Anyway on the heels now and one of those at a time. Then not much as not much yarn (short for hot days). But after teaching two at a time I will finally be able to say that I finished a pair that way. And still hate it. Not often I find something in knitting I hate. Might not like them like DPNs but don't hate them.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look really good. Are they for you to use?


Yes. Though I may make another pair and give them away. I enjoy making earrings!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the summary is my responsibility for that while!


Thank you for helping out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful earrings! Just right for Valentine's Day. :sm02:


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - those are so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are adorable earrings! Love, love, love them!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, pretty earrings. Glad you can watch craft videos. Where are you? Is your fm kicking up with this blasted wind?


We left Bakersfield today. We are in Afton Canyon on BLM land. It's beautiful! The ISS went over half an hour ago. We have the Milky Way overhead, the ISS, and 2 dim shooting stars! The wind just started. I don't know if it's the wind or a combination of things, but it's flaring a little bit. Not too bad. Mostly very sensitive skin. At least my muscles haven't started up. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth, he will probably feel like a new man.
> My DH says he thinks his GB has been poisoning him since the first attack a couple of years ago when the doctors said that wasn't the cause. He's now able to eat anything he wants with no upset stomach, has cut his nexium does in 1/2 & hoping to quit taking it altogether


I am so glad he is feeling better! Hope he can get off the Nexium completely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes. Marla and I are going to go see him at 7pm, so we'll learn a bit more then.


Update: Went and talked to Christopher, his friend had picked up his paycheck so he signed it for deposit only so that Marla can deposit it in her account and he signed a release to give us his wallet and pocket knife, he's okay, he's upset how it all came down, he had his phone out to call 911 when one of the girls threatened him, he should have just dialed it or gone out the back door and called, or even called Marla or I and we would have called, but it is what it is. 
We went to the police department and filed no trespass orders on the 3 females involved, so that will hopefully end a lot of it. Christopher is at the realization now though that Barbara doesn't care, he's just worried about the baby. The officer doing the no trespass doesn't even need last names, he has enough past incidents with the 3 of them that he knew it already and where to find them, that's just sad when people have been in the system so much that they are so well known. 
Anyway, hopefully we'll be able to get him out tomorrow on bond, fingers crossed, and my mouth to Gods ears. c
Thanks you all, I really appreciate and love you all, you make life a whole lot easier and happier. Poor David, he's just a bit overwhelmed by it all, he said can't we just live our weird marriage(the age difference) without drama from outside sources. :sm12: :sm23: 
I guess Christopher and Jennie aren't really outside sources, but yet they are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling hopeful flare is subsiding. Had to see Dr. Iresha twice last week, her call for 2nd time. FM, Colitis and Sock and glove neuropathy all in flare. But also had fun talk with my twin. She actually giggled when I told her since cataract surgery I have 20/20 vision and now scare the tar out of myself every morning cause I can see every wrinkle. We talked about our youngest kids, her son Jim and my daughter Amy turning 49 this month. She also volunteered "I love you".usually I say it to her and she grumbles and clears her throat. I tell her no, you have to say I love you too, and then she does. So excited to watch Madison Square Garden Dog Show today.


I'm glad you are getting better. Good you had such a good talk with your sister.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. Of course you need more yarn.


Lol!! I did, I really did!

Here they are, they are brighter in person, the camera on my tablet dims the color a bit.

I already have patterns chosen for at least 3 of them, March is Fandom on SKA on Ravelry, so I'm doing White Walker Socks https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/white-walkers for Jennie, and the brown and orange are going to be https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gimme-coffee


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Red Label.


Yuck. Get him some good Jamison's or Glenfiddich! There is a good Canadian whiskey that DH likes but you can't buy it here. There is a Rye whiskey that I like. Starts with a K I think but can't remember the name of it. Of course I don't drink but a few sips at a time since my tolerance is nil!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, he's taken her back a couple times, everyone has told her not to.
> Yes, the charcoal works great.


Hope he doesn't get in too much trouble, though he does need some consequences. Hope she will stay away now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I did some retail therapy today too, mostly grocery shopping with some yarn shopping in the mix, we went to whole foods and sprouts, then the loopy ewe for some sock yarns, yes, I really did need more(that's my story and I'm sticking too it), and then to Sams, so I won't need to do but a little bit of groceries on Friday, just a couple little things I need to put in David's lunch and no way was I paying the price at whole foods.
> 
> Oh! Got my laptop back, the keyboard repair was $39 and the new batter for the one I"m on now was $29, just $70 altogether so not bad.


You deserved the retail therapy. Good deal on the laptop repair and battery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> His ex's spouse, it's a mess, he needs to be doing some serious soul searching as to whether it was worth it.


I missed that it was ex spouse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tami, your beading is fantastic, I don't know how I missed commenting when I saw them.


Thank you. I think you had a lot on your mind last night!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! I did, I really did!
> 
> Here they are, they are brighter in person, the camera on my tablet dims the color a bit.


Ooh lovely colours that raspberry and light aqua is jumping out at me! You will have some good fun creating with those.
Re Christopher's drama, at least the cops know what a terrible trio they are dealing with, so that might help his case somehow ,that he was so provoked that he lashed out. Poor David , when family mess up the ripples go far and wide from their actions and affect others very much. Hugs for him too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I not only missed commenting, I missed them entirely! But I went back and found them. Sometimes my reading from last page back doesn't work so well for me. And they are delightful. Perfect for the 14th!!


Thank you. I get too confused trying to read backwards!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, I'm so sorry Christopher got severe penalty. Is there any way rato contest it?


He will hopefully see the judge tomorrow and the bail won't be too high. Well, he really doesn't have a case, he did beat the crap out of her, but I think they are getting a shock that his mom and grandma are making sure that they can't be at the house and that we will press charges and we will fight for custody of the baby, if need be. I don't want to have to raise it, but I will if it's absolutely necessary, until Christopher can. God help me if that's necessary... I think I'd almost rather face a bison than actually have to raise a baby at this point.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yuck. Get him some good Jamison's or Glenfiddich! There is a good Canadian whiskey that DH likes but you can't buy it here. There is a Rye whiskey that I like. Starts with a K I think but can't remember the name of it. Of course I don't drink but a few sips at a time since my tolerance is nil!!


Those are very good brands! And a wee drambuie is even better!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Update: Went and talked to Christopher, his friend had picked up his paycheck so he signed it for deposit only so that Marla can deposit it in her account and he signed a release to give us his wallet and pocket knife, he's okay, he's upset how it all came down, he had his phone out to call 911 when one of the girls threatened him, he should have just dialed it or gone out the back door and called, or even called Marla or I and we would have called, but it is what it is.
> We went to the police department and filed no trespass orders on the 3 females involved, so that will hopefully end a lot of it. Christopher is at the realization now though that Barbara doesn't care, he's just worried about the baby. The officer doing the no trespass doesn't even need last names, he has enough past incidents with the 3 of them that he knew it already and where to find them, that's just sad when people have been in the system so much that they are so well known.
> Anyway, hopefully we'll be able to get him out tomorrow on bond, fingers crossed, and my mouth to Gods ears. c
> Thanks you all, I really appreciate and love you all, you make life a whole lot easier and happier. Poor David, he's just a bit overwhelmed by it all, he said can't we just live our weird marriage(the age difference) without drama from outside sources. :sm12: :sm23:
> I guess Christopher and Jennie aren't really outside sources, but yet they are.


One thing about living in a small town...everybody knows the troublemakers. It may actually help Christopher if they have a long history.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nasty storm has been upgraded to a category 5- the worst there is, last I heard, the news will be on shortly so I should hear how things are in Tonga.
> Went through as a Category 4- possibly 2 dead- but the main Island is pretty much devastated.


That's terrible, I hope the storm weakens before it gets to NZ


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Me, Too, Sam.
> 
> My regulars have been so patient for going on toward 3 months, 6 days a week.And the store front church next door to the new site have so graciously allowed us to use their facility (and their utilities) but refused any offers to contribute to the payments. I will be donating cash to them when we are back to our own kitchen--even if it must be an anonymous cash in an ordinary envelope pushed through their door or mailed to the couple who have come down from their home each day. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's wonderful that the church next door are such wonderful people to help and then refuse any contributions, great idea to donate anonymously.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, wonderful and trains and desert sunsets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To me that sounds potentially more serious.


Sadly, yes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Update: Went and talked to Christopher, his friend had picked up his paycheck so he signed it for deposit only so that Marla can deposit it in her account and he signed a release to give us his wallet and pocket knife, he's okay, he's upset how it all came down, he had his phone out to call 911 when one of the girls threatened him, he should have just dialed it or gone out the back door and called, or even called Marla or I and we would have called, but it is what it is.
> We went to the police department and filed no trespass orders on the 3 females involved, so that will hopefully end a lot of it. Christopher is at the realization now though that Barbara doesn't care, he's just worried about the baby. The officer doing the no trespass doesn't even need last names, he has enough past incidents with the 3 of them that he knew it already and where to find them, that's just sad when people have been in the system so much that they are so well known.
> Anyway, hopefully we'll be able to get him out tomorrow on bond, fingers crossed, and my mouth to Gods ears. c
> Thanks you all, I really appreciate and love you all, you make life a whole lot easier and happier. Poor David, he's just a bit overwhelmed by it all, he said can't we just live our weird marriage(the age difference) without drama from outside sources. :sm12: :sm23:
> I guess Christopher and Jennie aren't really outside sources, but yet they are.


Sending love and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got back from visiting DIL , its been 16 month but I still get really upset going through that door , find it easier when DIL comes to our house , although little Squidge (kitten) made it a bit easier as it was funny watching him race round the room leaping from one place to another including everyones lap ????


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Those are very good brands! And a wee drambuie is even better!!


That we haven't tried! Light bulb just went on in my head. I was trying to think of Sazarak Rye.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful that the church next door are such wonderful people to help and then refuse any contributions, great idea to donate anonymously.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Last I heard they changed the charge from domestic to felony assault, I sure hope he learned this lesson quick and hard, he needs to just stay away from all of them.


That sounds scary. Hope he can convince them to lower the charges


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yuck. Get him some good Jamison's or Glenfiddich! There is a good Canadian whiskey that DH likes but you can't buy it here. There is a Rye whiskey that I like. Starts with a K I think but can't remember the name of it. Of course I don't drink but a few sips at a time since my tolerance is nil!!


He likes Jamison, Makers Mark... But the conversation had come up about Scotch whiskey one day, and David said he'd never had Scotch, so that's why the Red Label Scotch, they didn't have a small Glenfiddich, the red label was the only choice in one of the little tiny airline sized bottles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, wonderful and trains and desert sunsets.


Sure is! I think it's going to be a rocky night, unless the wind settles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He likes Jamison, Makers Mark... But the conversation had come up about Scotch whiskey one day, and David said he'd never had Scotch, so that's why the Red Label Scotch, they didn't have a small Glenfiddich, the red label was the only choice in one of the little tiny airline sized bottles.


DH doesn't like Scotch very well either, though he will drink it. His current favorite is Woodford Reserve. Though usually drinks Jack Daniels or Crown Royal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope he doesn't get in too much trouble, though he does need some consequences. Hope she will stay away now.


Yes, he does need consequences, I certainly can't condone that response.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I forgot! DD called yesterday with mail report. There was an envelope from the bank our RV loan is through. The title was in it with a letter that it was paid off!!!! WooHooo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You deserved the retail therapy. Good deal on the laptop repair and battery.


Thank you, I really enjoyed, and since I'm in total sock mode, now mind you, I was only going to buy solid colored yarns, yah, that worked. 
I love our computer repair guy, he's good and he's inexpensive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I missed that it was ex spouse.


Well, kind of ex, they are still married and Barbara keeps going back and forth, was supposedly going through with divorce, but I think she was just playing Christopher for what she could get.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for helping out!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I think you had a lot on your mind last night!


Lol! Just a little.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooh lovely colours that raspberry and light aqua is jumping out at me! You will have some good fun creating with those.
> Re Christopher's drama, at least the cops know what a terrible trio they are dealing with, so that might help his case somehow ,that he was so provoked that he lashed out. Poor David , when family mess up the ripples go far and wide from their actions and affect others very much. Hugs for him too!


Aren't they luscious? 
Yes, I'm hoping the fact that he's never had another offense and they're very well known with the justice system, that they'll go a bit lighter on him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One thing about living in a small town...everybody knows the troublemakers. It may actually help Christopher if they have a long history.


Isn't that the truth! Hopefully it will help him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, I hope the storm weakens before it gets to NZ


I reckon the whole country would like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending love and prayers.


Appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds scary. Hope he can convince them to lower the charges


We'll see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sure is! I think it's going to be a rocky night, unless the wind settles.


Rock a bye baby, in the RV... lol, Hopefully it won't be tooo bad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That we haven't tried! Light bulb just went on in my head. I was trying to think of Sazarak Rye.


Drambuie is delicious not as harsh as straight whiskey, more liqueur tasting and a nice warm glow in your tummy afterwards!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH doesn't like Scotch very well either, though he will drink it. His current favorite is Woodford Reserve. Though usually drinks Jack Daniels or Crown Royal.


David's drink of choice is Patron Tequila, but he like bourbon whiskey every now and then, or a good sour mash. His snooty drink is Tawny Port, he has a snifter and everything, he just needs a smoking jacket to go with it. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I forgot! DD called yesterday with mail report. There was an envelope from the bank our RV loan is through. The title was in it with a letter that it was paid off!!!! WooHooo!


*WHOOHOO!!!! HAPPY DANCE!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Watching the snowboarders on half pipe, it's amazing the height and rotations they get in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yes, still windy here. Did you stop in Keene?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hurrah, Tami! That's great!

As for whiskey or bourbon, I can't drink it (husband's drink of choice, the cheap stuff, so the smell brings back bad memories). Kentucky does make some good ones, though, or so I'm told (quite a few Scots settled there). Maybe David would like one of those.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes, still windy here. Did you stop in Keene?


We had some wind today, too. I hope "wind season" isn't coming early...my least favorite time of year is spring wind.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I keep getting ads for dog outfits on my page now. LOL 
Ahab didn't go to the vet today--it's next Monday. DD worked a few hours today so I puppy sat again. He's sweet but boy does he have a stubborn streak. He still has a lot to learn.

I'm off to bed. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! Men's halfpipe snowboarding qualifier was amazing!!! 
Now, to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I don’t like hard liquor at all. DH doesn’t drink much but likes Wisers Whiskey. He doesn’t like US whiskey at all, says it tastes totally different than Canadian.
I got another quilt done today, would have had more done but had to do some ripping out as my backing puckered badly in a couple of places.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no timeline for grief sonja - i'm sorry you got upset. be kind to yourself the rest of the day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just got back from visiting DIL , its been 16 month but I still get really upset going through that door , find it easier when DIL comes to our house , although little Squidge (kitten) made it a bit easier as it was funny watching him race round the room leaping from one place to another including everyones lap ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the blue. will be anxious to see the socks as they are finished. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! I did, I really did!
> 
> Here they are, they are brighter in person, the camera on my tablet dims the color a bit.
> 
> I already have patterns chosen for at least 3 of them, March is Fandom on SKA on Ravelry, so I'm doing White Walker Socks https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/white-walkers for Jennie, and the brown and orange are going to be https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gimme-coffee


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

scotch is definitely an acquired taste. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> He likes Jamison, Makers Mark... But the conversation had come up about Scotch whiskey one day, and David said he'd never had Scotch, so that's why the Red Label Scotch, they didn't have a small Glenfiddich, the red label was the only choice in one of the little tiny airline sized bottles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We had some wind today, too. I hope "wind season" isn't coming early...my least favorite time of year is spring wind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> 16 months is not very long in a major grief like this. Hugs.


Thank you Julie . Visiting the house just seems to really unsettle me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hugs.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Me, Too, Sam.
> 
> My regulars have been so patient for going on toward 3 months, 6 days a week.And the store front church next door to the new site have so graciously allowed us to use their facility (and their utilities) but refused any offers to contribute to the payments. I will be donating cash to them when we are back to our own kitchen--even if it must be an anonymous cash in an ordinary envelope pushed through their door or mailed to the couple who have come down from their home each day. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Ohio Joy


That was really kind and generous of them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Update: Went and talked to Christopher, his friend had picked up his paycheck so he signed it for deposit only so that Marla can deposit it in her account and he signed a release to give us his wallet and pocket knife, he's okay, he's upset how it all came down, he had his phone out to call 911 when one of the girls threatened him, he should have just dialed it or gone out the back door and called, or even called Marla or I and we would have called, but it is what it is.
> We went to the police department and filed no trespass orders on the 3 females involved, so that will hopefully end a lot of it. Christopher is at the realization now though that Barbara doesn't care, he's just worried about the baby. The officer doing the no trespass doesn't even need last names, he has enough past incidents with the 3 of them that he knew it already and where to find them, that's just sad when people have been in the system so much that they are so well known.
> Anyway, hopefully we'll be able to get him out tomorrow on bond, fingers crossed, and my mouth to Gods ears. c
> Thanks you all, I really appreciate and love you all, you make life a whole lot easier and happier. Poor David, he's just a bit overwhelmed by it all, he said can't we just live our weird marriage(the age difference) without drama from outside sources. :sm12: :sm23:
> I guess Christopher and Jennie aren't really outside sources, but yet they are.


Do hope Christopher gets home safe and sound , also hoping he gets a fine / community service rather than jail time , got my fingers crossed real tight


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . Visiting the house just seems to really unsettle me


It is hard to know just why or how it hits. I didn't have places that triggered the grief, but the month of July was very hard going for years.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! I did, I really did!
> 
> Here they are, they are brighter in person, the camera on my tablet dims the color a bit.
> 
> I already have patterns chosen for at least 3 of them, March is Fandom on SKA on Ravelry, so I'm doing White Walker Socks https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/white-walkers for Jennie, and the brown and orange are going to be https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gimme-coffee


They are Gorgeous yarns , you are so lucky to be able to just go buy yarn like , I wouldnt even know where to go here , no where near thats for sure , maybe someone should come up with a map for real genuine yarn shops round the country . ????
Love the coffee cup pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hugs


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That we haven't tried! Light bulb just went on in my head. I was trying to think of Sazarak Rye.


DH likes Drambuie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Alderney socks - try to get hold of Interweave knits Spring 2014 as itâs in there and you would be getting a lot more patterns for your money! I may try this myself!
Gale force winds last night and more forecast for today, rather noisy night, and vine house (old traditional greenhouse) next door has lost a lot of glass. It sounded like it was here, but Iâve not discovered too much real damage, just battered plants.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Alderney socks - try to get hold of Interweave knits Spring 2014 as it's in there and you would be getting a lot more patterns for your money! I may try this myself!
> Gale force winds last night and more forecast for today, rather noisy night, and vine house (old traditional greenhouse) next door has lost a lot of glass. It sounded like it was here, but I've not discovered too much real damage, just battered plants.


With luck the plants will survive. Glad you are okay, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was on facebook- a lot of food for thought:

Thanks Siouxann


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I did some retail therapy today too, mostly grocery shopping with some yarn shopping in the mix, we went to whole foods and sprouts, then the loopy ewe for some sock yarns, yes, I really did need more(that's my story and I'm sticking too it), and then to Sams, so I won't need to do but a little bit of groceries on Friday, just a couple little things I need to put in David's lunch and no way was I paying the price at whole foods.
> 
> Oh! Got my laptop back, the keyboard repair was $39 and the new batter for the one I"m on now was $29, just $70 altogether so not bad.


Retail therapy is just what you need right now, especially the yarn part of it, I'm sure it did you the world of good!! Good prices on your laptop repair, lets hope it lives a long and happy life now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Update: Went and talked to Christopher, his friend had picked up his paycheck so he signed it for deposit only so that Marla can deposit it in her account and he signed a release to give us his wallet and pocket knife, he's okay, he's upset how it all came down, he had his phone out to call 911 when one of the girls threatened him, he should have just dialed it or gone out the back door and called, or even called Marla or I and we would have called, but it is what it is.
> We went to the police department and filed no trespass orders on the 3 females involved, so that will hopefully end a lot of it. Christopher is at the realization now though that Barbara doesn't care, he's just worried about the baby. The officer doing the no trespass doesn't even need last names, he has enough past incidents with the 3 of them that he knew it already and where to find them, that's just sad when people have been in the system so much that they are so well known.
> Anyway, hopefully we'll be able to get him out tomorrow on bond, fingers crossed, and my mouth to Gods ears. c
> Thanks you all, I really appreciate and love you all, you make life a whole lot easier and happier. Poor David, he's just a bit overwhelmed by it all, he said can't we just live our weird marriage(the age difference) without drama from outside sources. :sm12: :sm23:
> I guess Christopher and Jennie aren't really outside sources, but yet they are.


Sad that the 3 are so well known to the police. Sounds like they all went in to Christopher's house mob handed, had they been doing drugs beforehand?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! I did, I really did!
> 
> Here they are, they are brighter in person, the camera on my tablet dims the color a bit.
> 
> I already have patterns chosen for at least 3 of them, March is Fandom on SKA on Ravelry, so I'm doing White Walker Socks https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/white-walkers for Jennie, and the brown and orange are going to be https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gimme-coffee


That little haul should keep you going for a while. Lovely colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are Gorgeous yarns , you are so lucky to be able to just go buy yarn like , I wouldnt even know where to go here , no where near thats for sure , maybe someone should come up with a map for real genuine yarn shops round the country . ????
> Love the coffee cup pattern


Try googling 'yarn shops' for your county. I did that and found a little LYS about 35 miles from here that I never would have known about. I treat myself to a trip over there occasionally, it's a nice drive out on a nice day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Alderney socks - try to get hold of Interweave knits Spring 2014 as itâs in there and you would be getting a lot more patterns for your money! I may try this myself!
> Gale force winds last night and more forecast for today, rather noisy night, and vine house (old traditional greenhouse) next door has lost a lot of glass. It sounded like it was here, but Iâve not discovered too much real damage, just battered plants.


Glad you have no real damage hopefully the plants will recover , we have the same gale force winds plus its now starting to snow , its bitterly cold out there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Try googling 'yarn shops' for your county. I did that and found a little LYS about 35 miles from here that I never would have known about. I treat myself to a trip over there occasionally, it's a nice drive out on a nice day.


Tried that last year found the adress for 2 in nearby towns and both had closed down , do have a hobby craft and a shop called Boyes that both sell yarn but its just the basic balls of yarn , no hanks, I asked once if they sold sock yarn . They looked at me as if i was asking for something really weird hobbycraft said no and lady in boyes said oh yes and proceeded to show my 4 ply yarn . I give up . Wonder what they would do if I asked for hand dyed wool ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> That's funny about the moose. My DH used to travel northern Ontario in a VW and one night on his way back, the road was very icy. He came across a moose in front of him and he said it was so funny to watch this moose skating down the highway. It's legs were going every which way. I can just picture it.


 :sm06: LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . Visiting the house just seems to really unsettle me


I understand. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nasty storm has been upgraded to a category 5- the worst there is, last I heard, the news will be on shortly so I should hear how things are in Tonga.
> Went through as a Category 4- possibly 2 dead- but the main Island is pretty much devastated.


 :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Just dropping in for a very short time, so excuse my not commenting on everything. KayeJo so sorry about your Christopher's troubles. Joy, hope your move into new premises goes as planned. The shenanigans with Fan's SIL and her will certainly ring a lot of warning bells. Inheritances seem to bring out the worst in some families if somebody thinks they should get more than allocated by the deceased, and where there's no will it's even worse.
> Occasional hail showers here last night and today, but no real snow. I hope the winter/summer weather is going to be kinder to us all! Meanwhile, enjoy any spare time you have, and sleep well. Lots of ((((hugs )))) from Guernsey


It's always lovely to have you join us when you can. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 16 months is not very long in a major grief like this. Hugs.


RE Sonja.... ditto and hugs from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> No, it isn't, it's going to follow him from here on out, I hope he's figured it out, I think he was keeping her there for the baby, but much as the baby is important, it wasn't worth all this for the rest of his life.
> Hopefully he'll be out soon and able to get back to work and onto a better life.


Does that mean that he is being held until a court date I assume? :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That instead of having a fine for a misdemeanor, he'll have a felony conviction for assault and fine and either probation(hopefully) or jail time.


Oh dear. I hope he is thinking very very hard now., and manages to totally keep away from them all in future.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Update: Went and talked to Christopher, his friend had picked up his paycheck so he signed it for deposit only so that Marla can deposit it in her account and he signed a release to give us his wallet and pocket knife, he's okay, he's upset how it all came down, he had his phone out to call 911 when one of the girls threatened him, he should have just dialed it or gone out the back door and called, or even called Marla or I and we would have called, but it is what it is.
> We went to the police department and filed no trespass orders on the 3 females involved, so that will hopefully end a lot of it. Christopher is at the realization now though that Barbara doesn't care, he's just worried about the baby. The officer doing the no trespass doesn't even need last names, he has enough past incidents with the 3 of them that he knew it already and where to find them, that's just sad when people have been in the system so much that they are so well known.
> Anyway, hopefully we'll be able to get him out tomorrow on bond, fingers crossed, and my mouth to Gods ears. c
> Thanks you all, I really appreciate and love you all, you make life a whole lot easier and happier. Poor David, he's just a bit overwhelmed by it all, he said can't we just live our weird marriage(the age difference) without drama from outside sources. :sm12: :sm23:
> I guess Christopher and Jennie aren't really outside sources, but yet they are.


I am glad you managed to see him and also to file the orders. Boy they all must be pieces of work then. I really hope he can be released tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you all from me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He will hopefully see the judge tomorrow and the bail won't be too high. Well, he really doesn't have a case, he did beat the crap out of her, but I think they are getting a shock that his mom and grandma are making sure that they can't be at the house and that we will press charges and we will fight for custody of the baby, if need be. I don't want to have to raise it, but I will if it's absolutely necessary, until Christopher can. God help me if that's necessary... I think I'd almost rather face a bison than actually have to raise a baby at this point.


I hear you, but you would manage if you had to.... one day at a time. Breathe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, kind of ex, they are still married and Barbara keeps going back and forth, was supposedly going through with divorce, but I think she was just playing Christopher for what she could get.


Good grief.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I had to drive DD and Penelope to doctors today.... a couple days ago DD noticed a small white pimple looking spot on Penelope's chest, then last night it was a red round sore and today is weeping and looking deeper and bit nasty.... Doctor is pretty sure she has been bitten by something (spider?) and it's now infected.... gave a script for antibiotic ointment to use for a few days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't like hard liquor at all. DH doesn't drink much but likes Wisers Whiskey. He doesn't like US whiskey at all, says it tastes totally different than Canadian.
> I got another quilt done today, would have had more done but had to do some ripping out as my backing puckered badly in a couple of places.


Augh. I have had that happen and it's frustrating. I'd rather frog knitting than pick out quilting any day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why? --- sam


The wind gets wild and can do a lot of damage. We get traffic advisories for blowing dust and it gets all over everything (esp. windshields and in one's eyes). Sometimes it reduces visibility to barely anything, breaks trees etc. It also makes for extreme fire risk if we haven't had rain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poor wee girl. I hope Penelope is mended quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tried that last year found the adress for 2 in nearby towns and both had closed down , do have a hobby craft and a shop called Boyes that both sell yarn but its just the basic balls of yarn , no hanks, I asked once if they sold sock yarn . They looked at me as if i was asking for something really weird hobbycraft said no and lady in boyes said oh yes and proceeded to show my 4 ply yarn . I give up . Wonder what they would do if I asked for hand dyed wool ????


Project for you? You could research, visit, publish a guide, and collect some great yarns!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like the blue. will be anxious to see the socks as they are finished. --- sam


I will be anxious to see them all finished too. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> scotch is definitely an acquired taste. --- sam


Yes it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope Christopher gets home safe and sound , also hoping he gets a fine / community service rather than jail time , got my fingers crossed real tight


Thank you, he should see the judge for the disposition of the charges and the setting of bail today, hopefully, God willing, they'd release him on his own recognizance and he wouldn't need bail, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are Gorgeous yarns , you are so lucky to be able to just go buy yarn like , I wouldnt even know where to go here , no where near thats for sure , maybe someone should come up with a map for real genuine yarn shops round the country . ????
> Love the coffee cup pattern


It sucks that you don't have a good LYS, you do save money without one though, but it does limit the yarns you have access too. 
I do too, it should be a fun knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Alderney socks - try to get hold of Interweave knits Spring 2014 as itâs in there and you would be getting a lot more patterns for your money! I may try this myself!
> Gale force winds last night and more forecast for today, rather noisy night, and vine house (old traditional greenhouse) next door has lost a lot of glass. It sounded like it was here, but Iâve not discovered too much real damage, just battered plants.


Ooh!! I may have that one, I did have a subscription for a while, I'll go look, if not I think I can get a copy at Brown Sheep, they have lots of old issues. Thanks!
Holy hooley Batman! I hope that the plants are fine after the winds pass, good that there is not much other damage spotted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on facebook- a lot of food for thought:
> 
> Thanks Siouxann


That is a good one. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sad that the 3 are so well known to the police. Sounds like they all went in to Christopher's house mob handed, had they been doing drugs beforehand?


No drugs involved as far as he's said.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That little haul should keep you going for a while. Lovely colours.


 :sm04: At least a couple weeks. lol
Now I have to put them on in my Ravelry stash, so much for reducing this month. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tried that last year found the adress for 2 in nearby towns and both had closed down , do have a hobby craft and a shop called Boyes that both sell yarn but its just the basic balls of yarn , no hanks, I asked once if they sold sock yarn . They looked at me as if i was asking for something really weird hobbycraft said no and lady in boyes said oh yes and proceeded to show my 4 ply yarn . I give up . Wonder what they would do if I asked for hand dyed wool ????


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Does that mean that he is being held until a court date I assume? :sm19:


I don't know if they'll set a court date today or not, it may just be to read the charges and set bail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. I hope he is thinking very very hard now., and manages to totally keep away from them all in future.


Me too!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to drive DD and Penelope to doctors today.... a couple days ago DD noticed a small white pimple looking spot on Penelope's chest, then last night it was a red round sore and today is weeping and looking deeper and bit nasty.... Doctor is pretty sure she has been bitten by something (spider?) and it's now infected.... gave a script for antibiotic ointment to use for a few days.


Oh dear- there was something on facebook about your Aussie spiders, didn't copy it though.
Hope she comes right quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want to try fairisle - here is a kal. --- sam

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fairisle-oversize-top-kal-2018


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a good one. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, so sorry Penelope’s bite sounds awful. Praying it will heal quickly.
KayeJo, praying for Christopher.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was six degrees this morning when the children went to school. doesn't feel much warmer at ten o'clock. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Glad you have no real damage hopefully the plants will recover , we have the same gale force winds plus its now starting to snow , its bitterly cold out there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was six degrees this morning when the children went to school. doesn't feel much warmer at ten o'clock. --- sam


Here it is nearly 22Celsius, and not quite 4 in the morning, technically of course still summer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope baby penelope is soon back in the pink. does it seem to bother her. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I had to drive DD and Penelope to doctors today.... a couple days ago DD noticed a small white pimple looking spot on Penelope's chest, then last night it was a red round sore and today is weeping and looking deeper and bit nasty.... Doctor is pretty sure she has been bitten by something (spider?) and it's now infected.... gave a script for antibiotic ointment to use for a few days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to drive DD and Penelope to doctors today.... a couple days ago DD noticed a small white pimple looking spot on Penelope's chest, then last night it was a red round sore and today is weeping and looking deeper and bit nasty.... Doctor is pretty sure she has been bitten by something (spider?) and it's now infected.... gave a script for antibiotic ointment to use for a few days.


That sounds nasty Cathy, hope it clears up soon


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, Thank you for mentioning the Westminster Dog Show. I really love seeing it and had no idea it was on. Hope you are soon feeling better again. Sounds like a lovely conversation with your sister.

This is a link to a newspaper article on my cousin and his wife. It shows pictures of what a gorgeous. young and sweet couple they were. His lovely wife has Alzheimers and they interviewed my cousin who has been taking care of her till recently:
http://doppleronline.ca/huntsville/thing-called-love-meet-bill-pam-mcnally

Sure hope you can see it. Beautiful story of true love.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Alderney socks - try to get hold of Interweave knits Spring 2014 as itâs in there and you would be getting a lot more patterns for your money! I may try this myself!
> Gale force winds last night and more forecast for today, rather noisy night, and vine house (old traditional greenhouse) next door has lost a lot of glass. It sounded like it was here, but Iâve not discovered too much real damage, just battered plants.


That greenhouse is sure a mess, I'd hate to clean up. Glad you don't have any serious damage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on facebook- a lot of food for thought:
> 
> Thanks Siouxann


????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to drive DD and Penelope to doctors today.... a couple days ago DD noticed a small white pimple looking spot on Penelope's chest, then last night it was a red round sore and today is weeping and looking deeper and bit nasty.... Doctor is pretty sure she has been bitten by something (spider?) and it's now infected.... gave a script for antibiotic ointment to use for a few days.


Poor wee soul! I hope the antibiotic ointment works quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It sucks that you don't have a good LYS, you do save money without one though, but it does limit the yarns you have access too.
> I do too, it should be a fun knit.


In one way its a good thing I dont have a good LYS as i dont have the spare money to spend there , but it would be nice to have the chance to look at something different once in a while and choose something special especially when birthday and mothersday come around .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In one way its a good thing I dont have a good LYS as i dont have the spare money to spend there , but it would be nice to have the chance to look at something different once in a while and choose something special especially when birthday and mothersday come around .


How far away is Harrogate, I thought they had places yarn centred there?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for the problems with Christopher. Hoping that today the judge will be lenient and let him do a service project. 
Thinking poor Penelope did get a nasty bite. Hoping that the ointment will clear it up.
Thinking especially of those in Pacific climes today and hoping the weather will be such that they won't have any more damage. Also concerned for the Channel Islands. That was a nasty storm, but hoping that the plants will recover.
There is the annual cotton yarn sale today in the LYS and I am going..not that I need any more yarn, but may find some as gorgeous as that posted here. Still doing knitted knockers, but must first put my continuing education CME's online as they will expire shortly. The lessons are all read and the answers noted, just have to take the time to put them online and hope my answers are correct. 
Much concern about opioid abuse in Utah. Don't know exactly what the answer is, but as one who uses them daily as part of anesthesia, concerned that we are careful in the regulations on their manufacture and distribution to legitimate users.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> if you want to try fairisle - here is a kal. --- sam
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fairisle-oversize-top-kal-2018


I like that Sam , Ive been thinking of making myself a sweater and had already picked out a pattern , now i have 2 patterns to choose from


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it was six degrees this morning when the children went to school. doesn't feel much warmer at ten o'clock. --- sam


That is cold , here it says -2c but with the wind , snow rain , sleet it feels a lot colder and very dark and dreary too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It's been 3 weeks now since I got sick and I still had a low fever, (100.3f or 37.9c, so not high at all) last night, just enough to make me feel lousy. I felt weak yesterday. DH wanted to go to a show but I'm so glad I told him I just couldn't. Sad, as he has been so busy, but he really understood. Did some reading on walking pneumonia and it seems that one often just gets a lot of rest, drinks a lot of fluid, and gets better unless you want to take antibiotics. I sure hope I beat this before my test but I still know I will do ok. Maybe if I'm not at my best, I won't get as nervous. Actually feeling better today than yesterday.

Fellow is coming to inspect the generator today and as soon as he finishes, I'm lying down and watching the dog show.

Swedenme, sending you love and hugs across the mile. Glad the kitty had such cute antics while you visited DIL so that it was a little easier. 

Poledra, so sorry for what happened with your DS. I know you and DH can't help but be extremely affected. Prayers coming your way. Glad you have some gorgeous yarn to help you distract yourself. Big Hugs.

Yay, the fellow is here to do the maintenance on the generator, so it won't be long till I can lie down and snuggle up under a blanket and drink some herbal tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a good article on using Epsom salts in your garden especially your roses. --- sam

https://thewhoot.com/tips/epsom-salt-garden-uses?omhide=true


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How far away is Harrogate, I thought they had places yarn centred there?


Harrowgate is a nice place to visit takes just over a hour to get there by car , I did look it up to see if there was any nice shops there as Ive never been since Ive started knitting, found 2 that I might visit when the weather turns nicer and if I can get the car and someone to stay with husband , or I could just make a run for it ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Anyone make pancakes today , I did 3 lots , son pancakes with nutella , husband pancakes with fruit on top and me with fruit mixed in and lemon juice on top , not a one stuck to the ceiling ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> http://doppleronline.ca/huntsville/thing-called-love-meet-bill-pam-mcnally
> 
> Sure hope you can see it. Beautiful story of true love.


You couldn't have put it better Daralene, but so sad too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, Thank you for mentioning the Westminster Dog Show. I really love seeing it and had no idea it was on. Hope you are soon feeling better again. Sounds like a lovely conversation with your sister.
> 
> This is a link to a newspaper article on my cousin and his wife. It shows pictures of what a gorgeous. young and sweet couple they were. His lovely wife has Alzheimers and they interviewed my cousin who has been taking care of her till recently:
> http://doppleronline.ca/huntsville/thing-called-love-meet-bill-pam-mcnally
> ...


It is a beautiful love story Daralene but so sad too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it is.


I have acquired it???? I like the Highland single malts.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


Sounds like a great day! Happy grandson.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> You couldn't have put it better Daralene, but so sad too.


Yes, when he came to the family reunion a few years ago with Pam he had to be watching constantly. One time she was found down by the stream. She was ok, but I can't imagine having to be on guard every second like that. They were such a gorgeous couple if you could see the photos of them when they were young. How quickly we go from those years to the years when medical care looms heavy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It is a beautiful love story Daralene but so sad too


Yes, so true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


Isn't McIntosh the artist that designed the tea room we went to? If so, I have the brooch that is the tree.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Luke looks so adorable. These years are so vital to do special things like this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hear you, but you would manage if you had to.... one day at a time. Breathe.


Lol! Probably, I can just see going to Yellowstone with a newborn and a tent. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to drive DD and Penelope to doctors today.... a couple days ago DD noticed a small white pimple looking spot on Penelope's chest, then last night it was a red round sore and today is weeping and looking deeper and bit nasty.... Doctor is pretty sure she has been bitten by something (spider?) and it's now infected.... gave a script for antibiotic ointment to use for a few days.


Oh no, I hope it's not too bad and she's fine quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want to try fairisle - here is a kal. --- sam
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fairisle-oversize-top-kal-2018


That's pretty, don't know that I'll ever get to it, but it is a nice top.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, so sorry Penelope's bite sounds awful. Praying it will heal quickly.
> KayeJo, praying for Christopher.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was six degrees this morning when the children went to school. doesn't feel much warmer at ten o'clock. --- sam


It was a high of 17 here yesterday, today we're to get to 44, tomorrow in the 50's, whoohoo, heatwave!!! I may need to break out shorts and sunscreen, it's bright out there. :sm04: 
I'd share if I could.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, Thank you for mentioning the Westminster Dog Show. I really love seeing it and had no idea it was on. Hope you are soon feeling better again. Sounds like a lovely conversation with your sister.
> 
> This is a link to a newspaper article on my cousin and his wife. It shows pictures of what a gorgeous. young and sweet couple they were. His lovely wife has Alzheimers and they interviewed my cousin who has been taking care of her till recently:
> http://doppleronline.ca/huntsville/thing-called-love-meet-bill-pam-mcnally
> ...


That is a beautiful story, and what a handsome couple.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


I'll bet he enjoyed it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, hope Penelope’s infection clears quickly, poor little thing. Spider bites can be so nasty

Daralene, hope you are feeling better soon, that darn flu sure lasts & lasts, one of my friends has been sick since before Christmas & still tires very easily but she has a heart condition too so that may be making it worse.

Kate, Luke is such a cutie, glad you had a great time. Sounds like a fun outing. I want to take my GKs to the Ukrainian Heritage Village on the way to Edmonton, I took my kids & it was great & they’ve done lots of improvements since then.

Kaye, great Yarns, I’m sure you will have lovely socks. I’m not nearly so adventurous, I just use multicoloured yarn & Make plain Jane socks????

Well must get off here, I have to go with DH to pick up a tractor he bought, he can’t lift anything over 5 pounds so wants someone along & both boys are busy, youngest gone back to work today, not sure what oldest is up to, so I’m elected????so no bowling for me today. I can’t lift a lot but quite a bit more than 5 pounds so hope all goes well. He found a deal on a yard tractor , something small enough to get in around stuff, also comes with mower & garden tiller so maybe will help me out too????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In one way its a good thing I dont have a good LYS as i dont have the spare money to spend there , but it would be nice to have the chance to look at something different once in a while and choose something special especially when birthday and mothersday come around .


So true on both counts, I am very lucky as I have Brown Sheep just 20 miles away and then there are 2 LYS's in Cheyenne and 4 or 5 in Ft. Collins, that doesn't even include the other's in both Wyoming and the near areas of Colorado outside of Ft. Collins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the problems with Christopher. Hoping that today the judge will be lenient and let him do a service project.
> Thinking poor Penelope did get a nasty bite. Hoping that the ointment will clear it up.
> Thinking especially of those in Pacific climes today and hoping the weather will be such that they won't have any more damage. Also concerned for the Channel Islands. That was a nasty storm, but hoping that the plants will recover.
> There is the annual cotton yarn sale today in the LYS and I am going..not that I need any more yarn, but may find some as gorgeous as that posted here. Still doing knitted knockers, but must first put my continuing education CME's online as they will expire shortly. The lessons are all read and the answers noted, just have to take the time to put them online and hope my answers are correct.
> Much concern about opioid abuse in Utah. Don't know exactly what the answer is, but as one who uses them daily as part of anesthesia, concerned that we are careful in the regulations on their manufacture and distribution to legitimate users.


Thank you. 
I hope you find some lovely yarns on markdown.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's been 3 weeks now since I got sick and I still had a low fever, (100.3f or 37.9c, so not high at all) last night, just enough to make me feel lousy. I felt weak yesterday. DH wanted to go to a show but I'm so glad I told him I just couldn't. Sad, as he has been so busy, but he really understood. Did some reading on walking pneumonia and it seems that one often just gets a lot of rest, drinks a lot of fluid, and gets better unless you want to take antibiotics. I sure hope I beat this before my test but I still know I will do ok. Maybe if I'm not at my best, I won't get as nervous. Actually feeling better today than yesterday.
> 
> Fellow is coming to inspect the generator today and as soon as he finishes, I'm lying down and watching the dog show.
> 
> ...


Slow and steady is definitely your best bet for getting better. 
Thank you, the yarn is fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Harrowgate is a nice place to visit takes just over a hour to get there by car , I did look it up to see if there was any nice shops there as Ive never been since Ive started knitting, found 2 that I might visit when the weather turns nicer and if I can get the car and someone to stay with husband , or I could just make a run for it ????


Great idea, I'd make a run for it with you if only I were closer. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone make pancakes today , I did 3 lots , son pancakes with nutella , husband pancakes with fruit on top and me with fruit mixed in and lemon juice on top , not a one stuck to the ceiling ????


Lol! YUM! I love pancakes, they don't love me, but that doesn't stop me. I need to get blueberries on Friday and make David pancakes this weekend. 
He left this morning to head to Alabama, should be an interesting run. 
This keyboard feels different than the one it replaced and my fingers keep getting tangle up on it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


Wow! He sure looks like had a great time! Love the photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope Penelope's infection clears quickly, poor little thing. Spider bites can be so nasty
> 
> Daralene, hope you are feeling better soon, that darn flu sure lasts & lasts, one of my friends has been sick since before Christmas & still tires very easily but she has a heart condition too so that may be making it worse.
> 
> ...


Thank you, lol, I'm not adventurous enough to take on quilting quilts, so it all evens out. :sm04: 
Well I hope you all aren't planning to lift the tractor! :sm23: But good for him not to do anything where he's possibly pulling or pushing anything more than 5lb either. 
Oh, a little tractor, it would be great to use in your garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm23: Oh Sonja, good thing I hadn't taken a drink of coffee or I'd be taking laptop back to the doctor! LOLOL!!! Not a bad idea though, that! :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely photo of Luke, Ancient Egypt is so fascinating, I have loved it since I was a child like him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, thank you. That was a heartwarmingly beautiful love story. Glad you got to watch dog show. I upped Lyrica to 50mg 3x a day and feeling less pain and more energy. I continue to journal daily. Don’t like to but out of respect or Iresha’s orders. I am hoping to walk Maya today or at least go to library. Thank you my dear friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I need to go get a shower and ready for knit group, it is going to be a good day, it is going to be a great day, I need a nap. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, must have skipped this page. Sending healing energy and love.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dog show on Ch 171 now. It’s called WILD HERE SO PROBABLY NATGEO WILD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Harrowgate is a nice place to visit takes just over a hour to get there by car , I did look it up to see if there was any nice shops there as Ive never been since Ive started knitting, found 2 that I might visit when the weather turns nicer and if I can get the car and someone to stay with husband , or I could just make a run for it ????


 :sm24: But obviously not exactly local- I did not look at the map.

Hope you do manage to get there one day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone make pancakes today , I did 3 lots , son pancakes with nutella , husband pancakes with fruit on top and me with fruit mixed in and lemon juice on top , not a one stuck to the ceiling ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I made them too- but using rice flour, almond meal and tapioca- they were yummy, but I had them with cheese, as I have no lemons just now. Batter for one more in the jug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


 :sm24: Luke is growing up so fast. I have forgotten his age.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I forgot! DD called yesterday with mail report. There was an envelope from the bank our RV loan is through. The title was in it with a letter that it was paid off!!!! WooHooo!


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He will hopefully see the judge tomorrow and the bail won't be too high. Well, he really doesn't have a case, he did beat the crap out of her, but I think they are getting a shock that his mom and grandma are making sure that they can't be at the house and that we will press charges and we will fight for custody of the baby, if need be. I don't want to have to raise it, but I will if it's absolutely necessary, until Christopher can. God help me if that's necessary... I think I'd almost rather face a bison than actually have to raise a baby at this point.


Don't know what to say except that you will be given the strength if you have to raise a baby. I'm praying for you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, thank you. That was a heartwarmingly beautiful love story. Glad you got to watch dog show. I upped Lyrica to 50mg 3x a day and feeling less pain and more energy. I continue to journal daily. Don't like to but out of respect or Iresha's orders. I am hoping to walk Maya today or at least go to library. Thank you my dear friend.


I let all my friends know too as we love the dog show and would have all missed it if it wasn't for you. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Dog show on Ch 171 now. It's called WILD HERE SO PROBABLY NATGEO WILD.


Found it on National Geographic Wild and one of the Fox channels too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Aren't they luscious?
> Yes, I'm hoping the fact that he's never had another offense and they're very well known with the justice system, that they'll go a bit lighter on him.


I hope so too. It seems like he's been through enough hell.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

SugarSugar, sure hope Penelope will be ok. Those spider bites can be so awful. Hugs for her and prayers.

Sam, lovely link.

Tami, Congratulations on having the RV paid off. Just wonderful.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on facebook- a lot of food for thought:
> 
> Thanks Siouxann


Thank you, food for thought indeed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope Penelope's infection clears quickly, poor little thing. Spider bites can be so nasty
> 
> Daralene, hope you are feeling better soon, that darn flu sure lasts & lasts, one of my friends has been sick since before Christmas & still tires very easily but she has a heart condition too so that may be making it worse.
> 
> ...


That yard tractor sounds like fun can I come and play with it too ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to drive DD and Penelope to doctors today.... a couple days ago DD noticed a small white pimple looking spot on Penelope's chest, then last night it was a red round sore and today is weeping and looking deeper and bit nasty.... Doctor is pretty sure she has been bitten by something (spider?) and it's now infected.... gave a script for antibiotic ointment to use for a few days.


Poor thing. I sure hope the antibiotic will get rid of it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, Thank you for mentioning the Westminster Dog Show. I really love seeing it and had no idea it was on. Hope you are soon feeling better again. Sounds like a lovely conversation with your sister.
> 
> This is a link to a newspaper article on my cousin and his wife. It shows pictures of what a gorgeous. young and sweet couple they were. His lovely wife has Alzheimers and they interviewed my cousin who has been taking care of her till recently:
> http://doppleronline.ca/huntsville/thing-called-love-meet-bill-pam-mcnally
> ...


A very beautiful love story and very sad. I see that they lived in Port Perry at one time. I spent a lot of time there as I lived not far away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's been 3 weeks now since I got sick and I still had a low fever, (100.3f or 37.9c, so not high at all) last night, just enough to make me feel lousy. I felt weak yesterday. DH wanted to go to a show but I'm so glad I told him I just couldn't. Sad, as he has been so busy, but he really understood. Did some reading on walking pneumonia and it seems that one often just gets a lot of rest, drinks a lot of fluid, and gets better unless you want to take antibiotics. I sure hope I beat this before my test but I still know I will do ok. Maybe if I'm not at my best, I won't get as nervous. Actually feeling better today than yesterday.
> 
> Fellow is coming to inspect the generator today and as soon as he finishes, I'm lying down and watching the dog show.
> 
> ...


Are you still trying to get over the flu? It's taking a long time to leave you. I hope you'll be feeling better before you have to drive to Buffalo.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, Thank you for mentioning the Westminster Dog Show. I really love seeing it and had no idea it was on. Hope you are soon feeling better again. Sounds like a lovely conversation with your sister.
> 
> This is a link to a newspaper article on my cousin and his wife. It shows pictures of what a gorgeous. young and sweet couple they were. His lovely wife has Alzheimers and they interviewed my cousin who has been taking care of her till recently:
> http://doppleronline.ca/huntsville/thing-called-love-meet-bill-pam-mcnally
> ...


A lovely story, so hard on Bill now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It sucks that you don't have a good LYS, you do save money without one though, but it does limit the yarns you have access too.
> I do too, it should be a fun knit.


When visiting DS and dil a couple of weekends ago went to the LYS there. Oh.my.goodness....I thought maybe I'd died and gone to yarn heaven! Amazing selection of yarn. We have 2 LYS in our area, but honestly neither of them compare to the one there. No I didn't buy a thing! Couldn't buy the entire store so left without getting anything. But now that I know it's there, I will save some shekels for the next visit and maybe find something.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful that the church next door are such wonderful people to help and then refuse any contributions, great idea to donate anonymously.


Ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, working on a felted vest but haven't touched the needles in two days. Just been in a crappy mood along with back pain from over doing it cleaning the floors. Trying very hard to lift up my spirits. Have much to be thankful for but just out of kilter right now.



thewren said:


> no new hats gwen? --- sam


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes, still windy here. Did you stop in Keene?


Agree on spring winds, everything gets thoroughly covered with dust, especially if dry. We get those in the spring as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so sorry to hear that your friend had the flu with a heart condition. That must have been scary for her.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Drambuie is delicious not as harsh as straight whiskey, more liqueur tasting and a nice warm glow in your tummy afterwards!


DH's favorite - not mine - not a fan of liqueurs or hard liquor. My friend has started making her own Kahlua and puts a little bit in hot milk before bed. Her husband says its like an adult chocolate milk! Not sure it would help me sleep...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> Alderney socks - try to get hold of Interweave knits Spring 2014 as itâs in there and you would be getting a lot more patterns for your money! I may try this myself!
> Gale force winds last night and more forecast for today, rather noisy night, and vine house (old traditional greenhouse) next door has lost a lot of glass. It sounded like it was here, but Iâve not discovered too much real damage, just battered plants.


Lovely yard, too bad about the greenhouse, lots of cleanup there! Glad u escaped damage hopefully the plants will revive.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Poor wee soul! I hope the antibiotic ointment works quickly.


Yes, from me also.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone make pancakes today , I did 3 lots , son pancakes with nutella , husband pancakes with fruit on top and me with fruit mixed in and lemon juice on top , not a one stuck to the ceiling ????


I'm just about to make mine. Lemon and sugar on top for me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


What a wonderful opportunity! Sometimes I really miss living in a large city. Used to go to the Royal Ontario museum a lot when I was a kid as well as the science center and Casa Loma - we did take our kids to some of those places when we visited Toronto, but would have been so much nicer to go for say half a day, see a few things and come back another time. But here we are so no complaining. ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


Looks like a great day out. Which did Luke enjoy best, the train ride or the museum?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not that I would credit this woman to be the brightest but that being said she very well may have intentionally pushed Christopher's buttons in order to provoke such an incident knowing it would lessen his chances of custody.


Poledra65 said:


> Exactly, the mom sure can't and Christopher will have a hard time getting custody if it's his, after this.
> No we can't though I'd sure like to club him over the head right now and knock some sense into his hard head.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Probably, I can just see going to Yellowstone with a newborn and a tent. :sm23:


Lol but you are brave and resourceful, a newborn would be easier than a toddler who can get away!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Probably, I can just see going to Yellowstone with a newborn and a tent. :sm23:


Easier with a newborn, than a 2 yr old. At least they feed and sleep and stay put when you put them down! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope Penelope's infection clears quickly, poor little thing. Spider bites can be so nasty
> 
> Daralene, hope you are feeling better soon, that darn flu sure lasts & lasts, one of my friends has been sick since before Christmas & still tires very easily but she has a heart condition too so that may be making it worse.
> 
> ...


Ahh anything to help with your workload will be welcome. How long before dh gets to lift more than 5# 's ?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


Ooh Sonja, what a wicked thought. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, food for thought indeed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm watching it on my laptop as it isn't available for me unless I upgrade my service with Spectrum and I refuse to do that. Oh well...ejoying it still.
On laptop I go to https://www.foxsportsgo.com/event/335010/junior-showmanship-preliminaries



sassafras123 said:


> Dog show on Ch 171 now. It's called WILD HERE SO PROBABLY NATGEO WILD.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Ooh Sonja, what a wicked thought. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yes definitley wicked but I bet very satisfying ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, happy you and your friends could enjoy show. Hope you are feeling better. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I grew up on north shore of L.I., 20 minutes by train from Ny city. I’m thankful for all the museums attractions I got to experience. I am also thankful to live in an isolated desert town 15 miles east of Sierra Nevada mountains.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you work hard. Put on dog show and enjoy rest day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My mistake. I thought the appliances were the last to go in. Enjoy your time with your Mum.


David does tend to do things in his own order.

Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds awfully complicated. I did a pattern like that once & used a safety pin to attach different counters to different sections but I don't think I will try that again


Thanks. Thats a possibility. Probably better for me than using paper and pencil.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Or use a Velcro dot or square on the remote and a little pad of Velcro near the wall switch. (Re Margaret's lighting control)


And could put one near the bed as well so if someone is using it in bed they can put it safe somewhere.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, it isn't, it's going to follow him from here on out, I hope he's figured it out, I think he was keeping her there for the baby, but much as the baby is important, it wasn't worth all this for the rest of his life.
> Hopefully he'll be out soon and able to get back to work and onto a better life.


And won't help in efforts to keep the baby if it should be his either.
Did he know she had a spouse who is somehow still connected to her?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I was trying not to buy much but then picked up 7 hanks of sock yarn today. :sm12:
> I'll post a photo of it all later.


Not such which of us is doing a worse job at working from our stash. Me I think as my unplanned purchase of sock yarn was 12 balls. The rest I have bought has either been needed (really, not justifying) or purchases from last Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! I did, I really did!
> 
> Here they are, they are brighter in person, the camera on my tablet dims the color a bit.
> 
> I already have patterns chosen for at least 3 of them, March is Fandom on SKA on Ravelry, so I'm doing White Walker Socks https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/white-walkers for Jennie, and the brown and orange are going to be https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gimme-coffee


Lovely yarns.
And love the gimme coffee socks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad your kitchen progressing. E must be so fun at zoo. Train sweater adorable.

I only went to library. Just came home and exhausted going to ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't McIntosh the artist that designed the tea room we went to? If so, I have the brooch that is the tree.


Indeed he is! That Charles Rennie McIntosh exhibition isn't on until March, but I am hoping to go.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Luke is growing up so fast. I have forgotten his age.


He was 5 in November.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks like a great day out. Which did Luke enjoy best, the train ride or the museum?


Definitely the train rides!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


Love E's insistence that they were pandas! Your kitchen looks to be getting there albeit slowly! I love the Toot Toot jumper, especially the tracks! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


Lovely pictures Margaret. I always feel sorry for pandas for some reason . 
The sweater is lovely I like the way the train goes all the way round


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great photos Margaret, the jumper is really well done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Definitely the train rides!


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


Neat pictures. Really like the pullover. That train on the sweater is awesome. Enjoyed sharing E's experience at the zoo.. That panda looks well fed and content.
Did go to the LYS, got 8 skeins of cotton and cotton blend yarn, 4 skeins of wool/bamboo on sale, total cost $ 56.00. Left them at the shop to be turned into balls (a kind service) and will pick them up tomorrow. Love the new yarns, but had a limited budget and was glad, with the sale, to safely stay within that. Work the next 3 days, good thing, to help replace my splurge.
The kitchen is looking like it is coming along nicely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You deserve a crown for having so much patience while David does your remodeling; I'm afraid there would have been a murder by now if I were living among the construction! I remember going with my grandkids to the large zoo in Atlanta when they were young;
quite a delight seeing the kids especially when little and the reaction to the animals. They still go from time to time.
I really like the toot-toot sweater. Sorry you're not as pleased with it. I'm sure it will be loved by E and later on by her little brother.


darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone make pancakes today , I did 3 lots , son pancakes with nutella , husband pancakes with fruit on top and me with fruit mixed in and lemon juice on top , not a one stuck to the ceiling ????


He asked for pancakes for supper last night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew asked me tonight if I would ask my knitting friends if anyone has a recipe for cooking carrots that does not make the carrots taste sweet. If anyone has any recipes, please share them with me so I can see if Matthew will eat the cooked carrots. I thought it was wonderful that he asked me to turn to this group to come up with ideas. He knows this group has good cooks since he has attended the KAP's and seen it for himself. Thanks to anyone who helps him out with this request.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked me tonight if I would ask my knitting friends if anyone has a recipe for cooking carrots that does not make the carrots taste sweet. If anyone has any recipes, please share them with me so I can see if Matthew will eat the cooked carrots. I thought it was wonderful that he asked me to turn to this group to come up with ideas. He knows this group has good cooks since he has attended the KAP's and seen it for himself. Thanks to anyone who helps him out with this request.


You could try a dressing with vinegar or seasoning with dill and/or sage. I don't have a specific recipe but my kids liked that sort of flavor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, kind of ex, they are still married and Barbara keeps going back and forth, was supposedly going through with divorce, but I think she was just playing Christopher for what she could get.


 :sm14:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Rock a bye baby, in the RV... lol, Hopefully it won't be tooo bad.


Lol! No. It settled after a bit


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Drambuie is delicious not as harsh as straight whiskey, more liqueur tasting and a nice warm glow in your tummy afterwards!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David's drink of choice is Patron Tequila, but he like bourbon whiskey every now and then, or a good sour mash. His snooty drink is Tawny Port, he has a snifter and everything, he just needs a smoking jacket to go with it. lolol


Yuck. And top shelf, too! Best start searching the thrift shops for that jacket!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> *WHOOHOO!!!! HAPPY DANCE!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


Thank you. Yes we are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes, still windy here. Did you stop in Keene?


Drove through there. We did stop in Tehachape and went through the museum. Had lunch at the Burger Spot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are Gorgeous yarns , you are so lucky to be able to just go buy yarn like , I wouldnt even know where to go here , no where near thats for sure , maybe someone should come up with a map for real genuine yarn shops round the country . ????
> Love the coffee cup pattern


Try doing a Google search for yarn/wool shops in England. I do that here by state


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Alderney socks - try to get hold of Interweave knits Spring 2014 as itâs in there and you would be getting a lot more patterns for your money! I may try this myself!
> Gale force winds last night and more forecast for today, rather noisy night, and vine house (old traditional greenhouse) next door has lost a lot of glass. It sounded like it was here, but Iâve not discovered too much real damage, just battered plants.


Glad you didn't have much damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had to drive DD and Penelope to doctors today.... a couple days ago DD noticed a small white pimple looking spot on Penelope's chest, then last night it was a red round sore and today is weeping and looking deeper and bit nasty.... Doctor is pretty sure she has been bitten by something (spider?) and it's now infected.... gave a script for antibiotic ointment to use for a few days.


Poor baby. Sending healing prayers for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sorry you didn’t see loop, hope you at least saw it from highway with train using it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


I think Luke had a great time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


Love that E got to see the Pandas. Good the kitchen is coming along finally. Love the toot toot jumper.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked me tonight if I would ask my knitting friends if anyone has a recipe for cooking carrots that does not make the carrots taste sweet. If anyone has any recipes, please share them with me so I can see if Matthew will eat the cooked carrots. I thought it was wonderful that he asked me to turn to this group to come up with ideas. He knows this group has good cooks since he has attended the KAP's and seen it for himself. Thanks to anyone who helps him out with this request.


I usually just boil or steam mine, then season with a bit of salt and butter. Cooking will make them a little sweeter than raw, though. Or roast them. Just a light drizzle of oil and salt at about 400f until desired tenderness


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, sorry you didn't see loop, hope you at least saw it from highway with train using it.


We saw the loop and got lots of photos, just didn't stop in Keene proper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, when he came to the family reunion a few years ago with Pam he had to be watching constantly. One time she was found down by the stream. She was ok, but I can't imagine having to be on guard every second like that. They were such a gorgeous couple if you could see the photos of them when they were young. How quickly we go from those years to the years when medical care looms heavy.


So sad to end life that way. I know it's hard on those left behind when someone just drops dead but so much kinder in the long run.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true on both counts, I am very lucky as I have Brown Sheep just 20 miles away and then there are 2 LYS's in Cheyenne and 4 or 5 in Ft. Collins, that doesn't even include the other's in both Wyoming and the near areas of Colorado outside of Ft. Collins.


Wow! I think I'm lucky to have Michaels in Lloydminster now. There's one LYS in Saskatoon & 1 in Edmonton but both are rather hard to get to


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


Ooh, your Just bad????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, lol, I'm not adventurous enough to take on quilting quilts, so it all evens out. :sm04:
> Well I hope you all aren't planning to lift the tractor! :sm23: But good for him not to do anything where he's possibly pulling or pushing anything more than 5lb either.
> Oh, a little tractor, it would be great to use in your garden.


Yes, only a 32 hp, but good for doing small jobs. The other tractors are much to big to get into tight spaces so we end up shovelling.
We had to make 2 trips for all the attachments so it took about 6 hrs????so much for getting much done today


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That yard tractor sounds like fun can I come and play with it too ????


Sure. I'm still not sure DH will turn me lose with it????????maybe his new toy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, working on a felted vest but haven't touched the needles in two days. Just been in a crappy mood along with back pain from over doing it cleaning the floors. Trying very hard to lift up my spirits. Have much to be thankful for but just out of kilter right now.


Hope the back is better soon & you are back to yourself


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> DH's favorite - not mine - not a fan of liqueurs or hard liquor. My friend has started making her own Kahlua and puts a little bit in hot milk before bed. Her husband says its like an adult chocolate milk! Not sure it would help me sleep...


Kahlua or Carolans ( like Baileys but better IMHO) are the only liquors I like but I usually dilute with milk & ice. I rarely drink anything alcoholic
DH likes Carolans in coffee, I hate coffe so wouldn't waste the Carolans ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm just about to make mine. Lemon and sugar on top for me.


I've never heard of doing that here. We use maple or cane syrup & I make raspberry syrup that's good too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not that I would credit this woman to be the brightest but that being said she very well may have intentionally pushed Christopher's buttons in order to provoke such an incident knowing it would lessen his chances of custody.


You may be right


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ahh anything to help with your workload will be welcome. How long before dh gets to lift more than 5# 's ?


Another 3 weeks, it will be 3 weeks Wednesday since the surgery, it's actually gone quite fast, I think


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So glad you saw loop, it really is special and there isn’t much to Keene.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


Your sweater looks great.

No wonder E loved the panda, they are like a big teddybear. I've never seen one except in photos.

Is that your washer in the 3rd photo? It looks quite tiny. My washer is about the same size as my stove.
Ãs Gwen said, you're a better woman than many, I'd have lost my mind by now without a kitchen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat pictures. Really like the pullover. That train on the sweater is awesome. Enjoyed sharing E's experience at the zoo.. That panda looks well fed and content.
> Did go to the LYS, got 8 skeins of cotton and cotton blend yarn, 4 skeins of wool/bamboo on sale, total cost $ 56.00. Left them at the shop to be turned into balls (a kind service) and will pick them up tomorrow. Love the new yarns, but had a limited budget and was glad, with the sale, to safely stay within that. Work the next 3 days, good thing, to help replace my splurge.
> The kitchen is looking like it is coming along nicely.


Sounds like you got a good deal on the yarn


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm trying to finish up a comforter I started a few years ago and discovered that sewing it on my machine (that has to be pushing 5 decades of use) is simply not possible once I got to the middle of the work.

There's just not enough room between the foot feed and the upright part of the top of the machine. Way too much material and batting to get the middle few rows of stitching done on the sewing machine, so I must hand-quilt them. My smaller quilt frame (made of PVC pipes) will not clamp over the thickest portions of the comforter, so I'm trying to work with it in a hand-quilting frame--like an oversized embroidery hoop. This process leaves a lot of comforter twisting around my feet, the footstool they are propped up on and trying to keep most of the material off the floor. Not being wildly successful but I want to get it done and useable.

Fortunately, it is cold upstairs here, but it's not easy to accomplish many stitches before things must be re-arranged to make it possible to support the area being stitched. Not my smartest experiment working with a quilting idea, but it will be warm, if not impressive stitching.

Y'all take care and keep cool or warm as needs be. You are in my prayers and thoughts. Have enjoyed the photos of trips, excursions with GKs; and saddened by events with adult children. By the way, have any of you prayed for patience? *If not, please don't.* You don't these even want these trials to get any more trying than they are. Ask me how I know!!

TTYL, Ohio Joy :sm12: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to finish up a comforter I started a few years ago and discovered that sewing it on my machine (that has to be pushing 5 decades of use) is simply not possible once I got to the middle of the work.
> 
> There's just not enough room between the foot feed and the upright part of the top of the machine. Way too much material and batting to get the middle few rows of stitching done on the sewing machine, so I must hand-quilt them. My smaller quilt frame (made of PVC pipes) will not clamp over the thickest portions of the comforter, so I'm trying to work with it in a hand-quilting frame--like an oversized embroidery hoop. This process leaves a lot of comforter twisting around my feet, the footstool they are propped up on and trying to keep most of the material off the floor. Not being wildly successful but I want to get it done and useable.
> 
> ...


You are a good & patient woman to hand quilt, Sorleena too, I would never get a quilt done if I had to hand stitch it.
I worked this morning on the 4th quilt this morning, nearly done, then I have to do binding on them all. I was hoping to get them completed this week, we will see. I don't HAVE to get them done, I haven't committed to give them any place specific yet, but probably a couple to Bags of Love, I've aready given them 5 this fall/winter. The ISpy quilts go together quite quickly so they are good charity projects


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I usually just boil or steam mine, then season with a bit of salt and butter. Cooking will make them a little sweeter than raw, though. Or roast them. Just a light drizzle of oil and salt at about 400f until desired tenderness


The problem is that carrots are a vegetable with a high sugar content. Cooking them, and especially roasting them, enhances their sweetness. You could try cooking them in the microwave for about 5 minutes with a sprinkle of salt and a couple tablespoons of water. Cover with plastic wrap with a few holes poked in it. Serve with a squeeze of lemon, lime or a dash of a nice light vinegar, not Balsamic.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are a good & patient woman to hand quilt, Sorleena too, I would never get a quilt done if I had to hand stitch it.
> I worked this morning on the 4th quilt this morning, nearly done, then I have to do binding on them all. I was hoping to get them completed this week, we will see. I don't HAVE to get them done, I haven't committed to give them any place specific yet, but probably a couple to Bags of Love, I've aready given them 5 this fall/winter. The ISpy quilts go together quite quickly so they are good charity projects


Hand quilting is very time consuming, but I did that on all mine. I was wondering if you did Bonnie or on machine. I don't have much expertise with a machine but it looks so much easier than by hand. Yours are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never seen a panda in person that I recall. Many zoos don't have them, I think. Lucky E! One of my favorites at our zoo is a capybara. I don't know why I like them so much but they seem very zen. :sm04: 

I made the appointment with my doc and surprised she could get me in on Thursday afternoon.

Joy, I made my first quilt with a hoop. It took forever but I did it. I can't get a big one through the throat in my machine either; I find hand work meditative when I'm in the right mood, but when I just want to finish, it can be frustrating. I'm sure yours will turn out well even so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Don't know what to say except that you will be given the strength if you have to raise a baby. I'm praying for you all.


Honestly, I'm partly praying that it isn't his so that we won't ever have to deal with that issue, though I love the idea of a grandbaby, I'd rather one that I wasn't doing the parenting of, but it it is Gods will, so be it, David agrees.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope so too. It seems like he's been through enough hell.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> When visiting DS and dil a couple of weekends ago went to the LYS there. Oh.my.goodness....I thought maybe I'd died and gone to yarn heaven! Amazing selection of yarn. We have 2 LYS in our area, but honestly neither of them compare to the one there. No I didn't buy a thing! Couldn't buy the entire store so left without getting anything. But now that I know it's there, I will save some shekels for the next visit and maybe find something.


 :sm23:

When I went to knit group and said we'd stopped at the Loopy Ewe, a friend said "did you buy yarn?", I looked at her and laughed, then said really, that's a question you ask instead of "how much did I buy?". LOL!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on facebook- a lot of food for thought:
> 
> Thanks Siouxann


This is a good on, Julie, thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, working on a felted vest but haven't touched the needles in two days. Just been in a crappy mood along with back pain from over doing it cleaning the floors. Trying very hard to lift up my spirits. Have much to be thankful for but just out of kilter right now.


It's partly the time of year I think, inbetween where the days are so funky, it's affecting Marla's depression too, and of course her back pain isn't helping it either. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


The kitchen does require an awful lot more work by the looks.
Sorry you are not happy with 'E's' toot toot jumper- I was thinking it was fencing, but I guess it's meant to be track.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He was 5 in November.


 :sm24: And we recall before you were a grandmother!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not that I would credit this woman to be the brightest but that being said she very well may have intentionally pushed Christopher's buttons in order to provoke such an incident knowing it would lessen his chances of custody.


I think they've been trying that for a long time, he just finally let them take him to the breaking point. I don't think she expected us to step in though, and I know she's been told by now that Marla and I are having a lawyer order a paternity test at birth and petition for custody if it's Christopher's. Now I think she's shaken, she knows she have had a better chance at keeping it or seeing it with Christopher, if I have my way, she'll have no access what-so-ever. I know that sounds mean, but I don't mean for it to be mean, I mean to protect that child, and Christopher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol but you are brave and resourceful, a newborn would be easier than a toddler who can get away!


LOL!! True!!
And I'd have an 11yr old and 16 yr old that would happily play nanny. :sm04:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Honestly, I'm partly praying that it isn't his so that we won't ever have to deal with that issue, though I love the idea of a grandbaby, I'd rather one that I wasn't doing the parenting of, but it it is Gods will, so be it, David agrees.


I tried to respond before taking off the quilting thimble, KayeJo. That was interesting for a bit.

I can appreciate your sentiments completely. We are assisting with that kind of situation with Aurora. Granted, she is a great-grand but we are still involved a lot and often for long hours; but the child senses that both parents are more interested in their toddler sons with other partners than they are with her. And Grandfather is only 11 years older than her dad and never had a child to raise from infant upwards. But he is available to interact more with her daily than Paula is able to do--not necessarily a bad interaction but still difficult/sad for her at times.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Easier with a newborn, than a 2 yr old. At least they feed and sleep and stay put when you put them down! :sm23: :sm23:


LOL! And David would be trying to get the poor babe to fish. :sm23: Girl or boy, it'd end up being a champion fisherman by the time it was a teen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is a good on, Julie, thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And David would be trying to get the poor babe to fish. :sm23: Girl or boy, it'd end up being a champion fisherman by the time it was a teen.


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm24:

There are worse things her granddad could be teaching her to enjoy, now aren't there???

Ohio Joy

This is NOT getting my quilting done. :sm26: Talk to y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm watching it on my laptop as it isn't available for me unless I upgrade my service with Spectrum and I refuse to do that. Oh well...ejoying it still.
> On laptop I go to https://www.foxsportsgo.com/event/335010/junior-showmanship-preliminaries


It's going to be available on Thursday on NatGeo also for anyone that wants to know, I've got it set to record.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, made my first quilt before I joined guild. Used cardboard template, scissors, did sew building block squares together with machine, but quilted by hand. Hand quilted at least 14 quilts. One crib size and on twin bed size for 7 grands, and 3 king size for my kids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


Lol! They do look a bit like one from a 2yr olds point of view. Great progress on the kitchen, and the sweater is great too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And won't help in efforts to keep the baby if it should be his either.
> Did he know she had a spouse who is somehow still connected to her?


No it won't, but if need be, we'll take custody at least until he can take over at some point. 
Yes, he did, that's one reason we have been telling him to not have anything to do with her, even her one decent sister has told him time after time, to stay away from her, that she was just going to cause him trouble. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> So glad you saw loop, it really is special and there isn't much to Keene.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not such which of us is doing a worse job at working from our stash. Me I think as my unplanned purchase of sock yarn was 12 balls. The rest I have bought has either been needed (really, not justifying) or purchases from last Christmas.


Well, I have used much of what I've bought recently, I did use 3 skeins of the baby yarn for the little outfit, and I I have another of the skeins underway with the little romper, the other 3 will be gone before June, 3 of the sock skeins will go pretty quickly too. 
I have a commission to make 2 cardigans, one ladies xs and one medium, after the yarn gets here, it should be a fairly easy knit, they'll both be the same pattern. They are ordering/paying for the yarn, then paying me $100 for the work, it's for a friend or I'd charge more. She's a crocheter/knitter but doesn't enjoy knitting and knows how much work goes into it, it's for her SIL I think, is who's paying. No real time limit but I'm going to do marathon knitting to get them finished quick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely yarns.
> And love the gimme coffee socks!


Thank you. 
Me too, I can't wait to get started on them, but it won't be until at least April.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat pictures. Really like the pullover. That train on the sweater is awesome. Enjoyed sharing E's experience at the zoo.. That panda looks well fed and content.
> Did go to the LYS, got 8 skeins of cotton and cotton blend yarn, 4 skeins of wool/bamboo on sale, total cost $ 56.00. Left them at the shop to be turned into balls (a kind service) and will pick them up tomorrow. Love the new yarns, but had a limited budget and was glad, with the sale, to safely stay within that. Work the next 3 days, good thing, to help replace my splurge.
> The kitchen is looking like it is coming along nicely.


That's really good! A great price for 12 skeins, well done. 
Work does help the budget out a bit. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to finish up a comforter I started a few years ago and discovered that sewing it on my machine (that has to be pushing 5 decades of use) is simply not possible once I got to the middle of the work.
> 
> There's just not enough room between the foot feed and the upright part of the top of the machine. Way too much material and batting to get the middle few rows of stitching done on the sewing machine, so I must hand-quilt them. My smaller quilt frame (made of PVC pipes) will not clamp over the thickest portions of the comforter, so I'm trying to work with it in a hand-quilting frame--like an oversized embroidery hoop. This process leaves a lot of comforter twisting around my feet, the footstool they are propped up on and trying to keep most of the material off the floor. Not being wildly successful but I want to get it done and useable.
> 
> ...


Can you roll the quilt tightly from the edge to where you need to stitch and have it fit in the machine? If I was home I'd bring my machine out and we'd get it finished!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You deserve a crown for having so much patience while David does your remodeling; I'm afraid there would have been a murder by now if I were living among the construction! I remember going with my grandkids to the large zoo in Atlanta when they were young;
> quite a delight seeing the kids especially when little and the reaction to the animals. They still go from time to time.
> I really like the toot-toot sweater. Sorry you're not as pleased with it. I'm sure it will be loved by E and later on by her little brother.


I agree, I'd have called in a professional to take over, but then I know my David does not, emphatically not, like to do household repairs let alone renovations, so he would procrastinate as long as possible and get part of something done, probably something that is needed immediately and then go fishing. The man does have his priorities, fishing first, everything else later. lolol 
He just parked in Concordia, Missouri.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked me tonight if I would ask my knitting friends if anyone has a recipe for cooking carrots that does not make the carrots taste sweet. If anyone has any recipes, please share them with me so I can see if Matthew will eat the cooked carrots. I thought it was wonderful that he asked me to turn to this group to come up with ideas. He knows this group has good cooks since he has attended the KAP's and seen it for himself. Thanks to anyone who helps him out with this request.


Great that he asked you to ask us, unfortunately I don't have a good recipe, Marla has one, but it's sweet. I bet Joy has one, and several others here also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! No. It settled after a bit


Lol! That's good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yuck. And top shelf, too! Best start searching the thrift shops for that jacket!


LOL! I will need to check Goodwill, Cheyenne has 3. :sm06: 
Or a vintage shop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweden and Switzerland women are on the hockey ice, I'll flip back and forth between that and snowboarding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, only a 32 hp, but good for doing small jobs. The other tractors are much to big to get into tight spaces so we end up shovelling.
> We had to make 2 trips for all the attachments so it took about 6 hrs????so much for getting much done today


That does kill a day, but at least you have it all at the house now. You may just have to sneak out there one day and play with it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm trying to finish up a comforter I started a few years ago and discovered that sewing it on my machine (that has to be pushing 5 decades of use) is simply not possible once I got to the middle of the work.
> 
> There's just not enough room between the foot feed and the upright part of the top of the machine. Way too much material and batting to get the middle few rows of stitching done on the sewing machine, so I must hand-quilt them. My smaller quilt frame (made of PVC pipes) will not clamp over the thickest portions of the comforter, so I'm trying to work with it in a hand-quilting frame--like an oversized embroidery hoop. This process leaves a lot of comforter twisting around my feet, the footstool they are propped up on and trying to keep most of the material off the floor. Not being wildly successful but I want to get it done and useable.
> 
> ...


It will be lovely when finished, even if the stitching is a bit wonky, I'd never have the patience to hand stitch, my hand stitching sucks and the harder I try, the worse it gets. :sm16: 
LOL!! I needed that Joy! :sm23: 
I won't pray for patience, I'm praying for a good outcome to everything and hopefully on an expedited timeline.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I tried to respond before taking off the quilting thimble, KayeJo. That was interesting for a bit.
> 
> I can appreciate your sentiments completely. We are assisting with that kind of situation with Aurora. Granted, she is a great-grand but we are still involved a lot and often for long hours; but the child senses that both parents are more interested in their toddler sons with other partners than they are with her. And Grandfather is only 11 years older than her dad and never had a child to raise from infant upwards. But he is available to interact more with her daily than Paula is able to do--not necessarily a bad interaction but still difficult/sad for her at times.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Lol! Thimbles don't help with the typing, that's for sure.

That is sad, but good that she has you all to turn to for love and acceptance, she's come so far since Paula took over her care. It has to be hard and sad for Aurora though. Hugs for her and you all. 
Christopher really wants the baby, but this isn't going to help him get custody, and there are worse things by far, than David and I raising a little one, at least for a few years if need be, and at least I'm at a time in my life that I don't need to be working, so am able to be available to do the job I guess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! And David would be trying to get the poor babe to fish. :sm23: Girl or boy, it'd end up being a champion fisherman by the time it was a teen.


That's not a bad thing, my kids & GKs have fished since able to hold the rod


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I tried to respond before taking off the quilting thimble, KayeJo. That was interesting for a bit.
> 
> I can appreciate your sentiments completely. We are assisting with that kind of situation with Aurora. Granted, she is a great-grand but we are still involved a lot and often for long hours; but the child senses that both parents are more interested in their toddler sons with other partners than they are with her. And Grandfather is only 11 years older than her dad and never had a child to raise from infant upwards. But he is available to interact more with her daily than Paula is able to do--not necessarily a bad interaction but still difficult/sad for her at times.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's good that Aurora has Paula & her DH & you & your DH, I think it's so sad her parents don't seem to care. I don't understand how people can do that to their children

I look forward to seeing photos of your completed quilt


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> There are worse things her granddad could be teaching her to enjoy, now aren't there???
> 
> ...


LOL!!! There certainly are! And David would love a little fishing buddy. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's not a bad thing, my kids & GKs have fished since able to hold the rod


Yes, we were fishing early too, I never caught anything that dad didn't catch and let me reel in, but I did try. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I talked to Jennie for a bit and explained everything, she and Christopher's friend Shane are trying to help with say we need to do this and should do that, but they didn't have all the facts, so now she has the facts and can stop texting me ever 5 minutes, it was adding to the stress. I do feel much more relaxed though now that I've had that conversation. The joys of raising children, even adult ones, gotta love it. 
I just keep thinking that God doesn't give us more than we can handle(though he really tries to push it to the limit sometimes) and what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger(after 33 yrs of Christopher, I should have muscles of steel). lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to say - heidi was two months old when we took her camping in the fall - when we put her in the bed she tended to stay therel regardkess of their ages the girls always enjoyed going camping with the camper. --- sam

\


Maatje said:


> Lol but you are brave and resourceful, a newborn would be easier than a toddler who can get away!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think they've been trying that for a long time, he just finally let them take him to the breaking point. I don't think she expected us to step in though, and I know she's been told by now that Marla and I are having a lawyer order a paternity test at birth and petition for custody if it's Christopher's. Now I think she's shaken, she knows she have had a better chance at keeping it or seeing it with Christopher, if I have my way, she'll have no access what-so-ever. I know that sounds mean, but I don't mean for it to be mean, I mean to protect that child, and Christopher.


If it's born with any drugs in the system, chances are it will go straight into foster care if it's not Christopher's. She'd be given a period of time to clean up her act and if not her parental rights can be terminated anyway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking a little rough - hopefully it will be all put together by the time you get back from your mom's. actually i would probably stay with your mom until is is completed.
--- sam

i meant to add that i really like the jumper. --- sam



darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going to say - heidi was two months old when we took her camping in the fall - when we put her in the bed she tended to stay therel regardkess of their ages the girls always enjoyed going camping with the camper. --- sam
> 
> \


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If it's born with any drugs in the system, chances are it will go straight into foster care if it's not Christopher's. She'd be given a period of time to clean up her act and if not her parental rights can be terminated anyway.


Typically that's how it works, but she's already had one child taken away by family services and her rights terminated, so she doesn't stand a good chance of keeping another with the lifestyle she lives, and she never has a stable situation or permanent residence. If she tests positive, I believe they'll terminate her rights immediately because of the severity of the first child's abuse. Her good sister said she doesn't know where she thinks she's going to live after it's born, I said is she even going to be able to keep it after it's born and she snorted and laughed and said, yah, she's already had her rights terminated on one, so maybe not. So we shall see... 
I'll keep you all updated though as we go through it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what jacket? --- aM



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I will need to check Goodwill, Cheyenne has 3. :sm06:
> Or a vintage shop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what jacket? --- aM


A gentleman's smoking jacket, David likes a snifter of Tawney Port every so often and he swirls it and sips it and it's so funny, I said all he needed was a smoking jacket from years gone by. lol He'd probably wear it too, the nut. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A gentleman's smoking jacket, David likes a snifter of Tawney Port every so often and he swirls it and sips it and it's so funny, I said all he needed was a smoking jacket from years gone by. lol He'd probably wear it too, the nut. :sm04:


Tawny port is what I put into my rhubarb crumble, it gives it a good flavour without a hangover afterwards. I am with David a good one for sipping!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sure. I'm still not sure DH will turn me lose with it????????maybe his new toy


Men . They do like their toys and are never keen to share ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Neat pictures. Really like the pullover. That train on the sweater is awesome. Enjoyed sharing E's experience at the zoo.. That panda looks well fed and content.
> Did go to the LYS, got 8 skeins of cotton and cotton blend yarn, 4 skeins of wool/bamboo on sale, total cost $ 56.00. Left them at the shop to be turned into balls (a kind service) and will pick them up tomorrow. Love the new yarns, but had a limited budget and was glad, with the sale, to safely stay within that. Work the next 3 days, good thing, to help replace my splurge.
> The kitchen is looking like it is coming along nicely.


Isnt it great when you can get a bargain ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear- there was something on facebook about your Aussie spiders, didn't copy it though.
> Hope she comes right quickly.


Penelope is fine, she wasnt unwell just a bit off maybe but that could have been teething issues also. The sore is looking bit better today already.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It is a beautiful love story Daralene but so sad too


Ditto..... lovely story.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Penelope is fine, she wasnt unwell just a bit off maybe but that could have been teething issues also. The sore is looking bit better today already.


I am so glad to hear that, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
Rick now though, is even more alone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Probably, I can just see going to Yellowstone with a newborn and a tent. :sm23:


Ummm. yep maybe. Oh well you just have to go with the flow and keep smiling. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


Love all the photos., Aww well both the pandas and the tapirs are black and white so I think Elizabeth did very well! LOL

Your kitchen is really taking shape finally. And travel safe and enjoy your time away. 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 54 and bedtime for me. Night everyone. Keep smiling. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
> Rick now though, is even more alone.


So sad.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 54 and bedtime for me. Night everyone. Keep smiling. :sm11:


Sleep well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No, working on a felted vest but haven't touched the needles in two days. Just been in a crappy mood along with back pain from over doing it cleaning the floors. Trying very hard to lift up my spirits. Have much to be thankful for but just out of kilter right now.


Sorry, hope you feel better soon......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Poledra* here are two "smoking jackets" you could knit for David....LOL....Of course they aren't quite what I think you were referring to but hey...it's a start. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&fit=male%2Badult&query=smoking%20jacket&sort=best&craft=knitting


tami_ohio said:


> Yuck. And top shelf, too! Best start searching the thrift shops for that jacket!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> So sad.


Prayers for Rick .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with hoping the baby isn't Christophers and am so glad that you and David are of one mind regarding this situation.4 s


Poledra65 said:


> Honestly, I'm partly praying that it isn't his so that we won't ever have to deal with that issue, though I love the idea of a grandbaby, I'd rather one that I wasn't doing the parenting of, but it it is Gods will, so be it, David agrees.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness, time certainly has flown by. Good that DH is recovering well.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Another 3 weeks, it will be 3 weeks Wednesday since the surgery, it's actually gone quite fast, I think


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the hug KayeJo; yes this time of year is always so difficult for me regarding depression. I'm beginning to wonder what color the sky really is....isn't it suppose to be blue and not gray??? LOL. Really wouldn't bode well for me to live where Bonnie,
Sonja, you or many others here that live in such cold climates with long winters. The men in little white coats would most assuredly be coming to get me! LOL.


Poledra65 said:


> It's partly the time of year I think, inbetween where the days are so funky, it's affecting Marla's depression too, and of course her back pain isn't helping it either.
> HUGS!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was able to get FS1 last night on the tv and watched for a bit then.


Poledra65 said:


> It's going to be available on Thursday on NatGeo also for anyone that wants to know, I've got it set to record.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
> Rick now though, is even more alone.


Poor man, he's had a lot to deal with the last few years. Good he keeps in touch with you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the hug KayeJo; yes this time of year is always so difficult for me regarding depression. I'm beginning to wonder what color the sky really is....isn't it suppose to be blue and not gray??? LOL. Really wouldn't bode well for me to live where Bonnie,
> Sonja, you or many others here that live in such cold climates with long winters. The men in little white coats would most assuredly be coming to get me! LOL.


Actually we get a lot of sun in our short days, much more than BC with their low hanging clouds in winter, that would depress me. It's just too cold at times????
It was snowing when I woke up but now it's just blowing like crazy???? I hope it won't get too stormy, it's my friends birthday & a few of us are to go for cake & tea or wine this afternoon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you guys seen this? Quite amazing but very expensive. I came across the topic on KP

http://www.artisticyarnbyabi.com/picture-yarn-kits/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone make pancakes today , I did 3 lots , son pancakes with nutella , husband pancakes with fruit on top and me with fruit mixed in and lemon juice on top , not a one stuck to the ceiling ????


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


He looks so pleased with himself. He must have enjoyed being there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor man, he's had a lot to deal with the last few years. Good he keeps in touch with you


How sad Julie. Yes, he certainly has had a lot to deal with. How nice that he contacted you and you were able to talk with him. I'm sure it did him good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, hope Penelope's infection clears quickly, poor little thing. Spider bites can be so nasty
> 
> Daralene, hope you are feeling better soon, that darn flu sure lasts & lasts, one of my friends has been sick since before Christmas & still tires very easily but she has a heart condition too so that may be making it worse.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad your DH is feeling well enough to go out and you are an angel to help him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you guys seen this? Quite amazing but very expensive. I came across the topic on KP
> 
> http://www.artisticyarnbyabi.com/picture-yarn-kits/


I'm wondering if you have to make sure your gauge is perfect to get the pattern to work out? Love it.

Fascinating.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What a wonderful opportunity! Sometimes I really miss living in a large city. Used to go to the Royal Ontario museum a lot when I was a kid as well as the science center and Casa Loma - we did take our kids to some of those places when we visited Toronto, but would have been so much nicer to go for say half a day, see a few things and come back another time. But here we are so no complaining. ????


Were you living near Toronto? I lived in Scarborough for 9 years and went to those places too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
> Rick now though, is even more alone.


I'm so saddened by this. Pontuf was such a love. Blessings to Rick.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> David does tend to do things in his own order.
> 
> Well I didn't get away last night. Stuff needed doing here for a fence going in today and D wanted help clearing the way for them. So just waiting for D to return to head out.
> Went to the zoo with E yesterday. We went to see the Pandas and then later E wanted to go and see them again. While watching the monkeys she saw some tapirs. We saw their backs, big and almost black and white. Pandas E said. Quite sure they were Pandas so she was happy as she saw the pandas again!


Pandas are so beautiful and cuddly looking. It's funny that she thought the tapirs were pandas too. Your kitchen is quite a work in progress. I know exactly what you're going through since I went there too several years ago. Your jumper is lovely - good job.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the hug KayeJo; yes this time of year is always so difficult for me regarding depression. I'm beginning to wonder what color the sky really is....isn't it suppose to be blue and not gray??? LOL. Really wouldn't bode well for me to live where Bonnie,
> Sonja, you or many others here that live in such cold climates with long winters. The men in little white coats would most assuredly be coming to get me! LOL.


I woke up to clouds and was thrilled (still doubt we'll get rain, but there's hope)...I actually get tired of sunshine. Variety is best! I love rain, but if it just hangs on, that isn't good either. Hugs to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I've been in a bit of a panic this morning but have calmed myself down. I am pretending that this is a trip to meet with people who want to help me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: If I tell myself this enough it will be real. I learned to fly without panicking by over and over telling myself how much I loved flying and as the engines started up..real panic point..I would say I loved the sound of the engines too. So my lovely day tomorrow with these dear people will be fun. :sm17: 

Well anyway, the panic was that I thought the lawyer had asked for everything I needed but I see I need a birth certificate for DH. It also says certificate of citizenship or something to that effect, so I'm sure the passport, which is government issued will prove citizenship. Have a call in to the lawyer anyway just to finalize up everything for tomorrow and check on this. I'm just not going to worry. Even if you don't have everything it says to keep the appointment, so even if the passport won't be acceptable I can get the actual birth certificate and send it later. DH has no idea, he says he doesn't have his BC. Of course it will take longer but, hey, it is still doable, so I'm just going to cool and not let the stress take over. Watching the Olympics has really helped me and listening to how the successful athletes deal with the stress has been inspiring. Whatever happens I will expect the best. Parents taught me to be prepared for the worst but I've watched successful people, DH included, and they don't do that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering if you have to make sure your gauge is perfect to get the pattern to work out? Love it.
> 
> Fascinating.


Yes, it says gauge must be exact


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, wow! I didn’t know you could fly a plane. Outstanding. Hope you can get Bill’s BC, I think you can use his Baptismal certificate also. We are all with you and praying for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Picture yarn is fascinating.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked me tonight if I would ask my knitting friends if anyone has a recipe for cooking carrots that does not make the carrots taste sweet. If anyone has any recipes, please share them with me so I can see if Matthew will eat the cooked carrots. I thought it was wonderful that he asked me to turn to this group to come up with ideas. He knows this group has good cooks since he has attended the KAP's and seen it for himself. Thanks to anyone who helps him out with this request.


It seems that most recipes call for a type of sweet glaze on carrots but he might like scalloped carrots in a cheese sauce or maybe mashed with cauliflower. There is a recipe for pickled carrots if you think he might like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kahlua or Carolans ( like Baileys but better IMHO) are the only liquors I like but I usually dilute with milk & ice. I rarely drink anything alcoholic
> DH likes Carolans in coffee, I hate coffe so wouldn't waste the Carolans ????


I like Carolans too but don't like it in my coffee.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hand quilting is very time consuming, but I did that on all mine. I was wondering if you did Bonnie or on machine. I don't have much expertise with a machine but it looks so much easier than by hand. Yours are simply gorgeous!


I'm the same as you. I have never quilted by machine only by hand. It is very time consuming trying to make such small stitches all the same.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


The photo of Luke shows how fast he's growing up! And the picture of the Kelvingrove art gallery and Museum reminds me of going there at lunchtimes to study it one room at a time, when I was a mere girl. I was working in the Institute of Virology at the bottom of Church St. Incidentally a friend recently sent a link to a short video about it in the old days, and there's a shot of our mixed football team!! I'm at the back wearing yellow and the red clad hairy chap is my hubby - wasn't then....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Honestly, I'm partly praying that it isn't his so that we won't ever have to deal with that issue, though I love the idea of a grandbaby, I'd rather one that I wasn't doing the parenting of, but it it is Gods will, so be it, David agrees.


Rather than waiting until the baby is born, can't they do a blood test now? Or is this something only done in the movies?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I've been in a bit of a panic this morning but have calmed myself down. I am pretending that this is a trip to meet with people who want to help me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: If I tell myself this enough it will be real. I learned to fly without panicking by over and over telling myself how much I loved flying and as the engines started up..real panic point..I would say I loved the sound of the engines too. So my lovely day tomorrow with these dear people will be fun. :sm17:
> 
> Well anyway, the panic was that I thought the lawyer had asked for everything I needed but I see I need a birth certificate for DH. It also says certificate of citizenship or something to that effect, so I'm sure the passport, which is government issued will prove citizenship. Have a call in to the lawyer anyway just to finalize upoYng it says to keep the appointment, so even if the passport won't be acceptable I can get the actual birth certificate and send it later. DH has no idea, he says he doesn't have his BC. Of course it will take longer but, hey, it is still doable, so I'm just going to cool and not let the stress take over. Watching the Olympics has really helped me and listening to how the successful athletes deal with the stress has been inspiring. Whatever happens I will expect the best. Parents taught me to be prepared for the worst but I've watched successful people, DH included, and they don't do that.


You'll be just fine. It sounds like you are handling your stress really well so you have nothing to worry about. We're all thinking of you and we're all looking forward to hearing the good news later on. Big hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
> Rick now though, is even more alone.


How sad. Pontuf kept him company after Charlotte died. I hope he decides to adopt another so that he's not alone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I've been in a bit of a panic this morning but have calmed myself down. I am pretending that this is a trip to meet with people who want to help me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: If I tell myself this enough it will be real. I learned to fly without panicking by over and over telling myself how much I loved flying and as the engines started up..real panic point..I would say I loved the sound of the engines too. So my lovely day tomorrow with these dear people will be fun. :sm17:
> 
> Well anyway, the panic was that I thought the lawyer had asked for everything I needed but I see I need a birth certificate for DH. It also says certificate of citizenship or something to that effect, so I'm sure the passport, which is government issued will prove citizenship. Have a call in to the lawyer anyway just to finalize up everything for tomorrow and check on this. I'm just not going to worry. Even if you don't have everything it says to keep the appointment, so even if the passport won't be acceptable I can get the actual birth certificate and send it later. DH has no idea, he says he doesn't have his BC. Of course it will take longer but, hey, it is still doable, so I'm just going to cool and not let the stress take over. Watching the Olympics has really helped me and listening to how the successful athletes deal with the stress has been inspiring. Whatever happens I will expect the best. Parents taught me to be prepared for the worst but I've watched successful people, DH included, and they don't do that.


I would think that Bill's passport would be acceptable since he probably had to provide his BC at the time. I'm sure you'll be fine - just stay positive.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate , did anyone think the sarcophagus is a good place to put Psycho Grannie for a time out :sm23:


You are a wicked woman :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, wow! I didn't know you could fly a plane. Outstanding. Hope you can get Bill's BC, I think you can use his Baptismal certificate also. We are all with you and praying for you.


I must have worded that wrong. Sorry....I can't fly a plane but I can fly in one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I would think that Bill's passport would be acceptable since he probably had to provide his BC at the time. I'm sure you'll be fine - just stay positive.


Talked with the lawyer just now. The only time I would need Bill's birth certificate is if I had applied for citizenship and green card through marriage and had only been in the States 3 yrs., so I only need my birth certificate. YAY!!! I did have his passport packed just in case. Just found out my lawyer will be coming into the interview with me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> You'll be just fine. It sounds like you are handling your stress really well so you have nothing to worry about. We're all thinking of you and we're all looking forward to hearing the good news later on. Big hugs.


Thank you so much. So glad I didn't allow myself to stay in the original panic as ended up there was no need. I'm glad the Olympics were on as it was inspiring and helped me to learn how to deal with the stress. Also, just thinking of the people as being there to help me instead of being there to hinder me. I'm afraid with all my experiences with almost not being allowed on the plane to come back from Germany to the US for my mother's birthday, several times getting to the US and being told I wouldn't be allowed to come in, being told by the Germans when we moved there that I had to return back and get a Visa when DH didn't need one, have all, over many years, trained me to be nervous just getting near government agents. I would be taken aside and put in a room with people who couldn't speak English, or very little. Strange for me as I was raised here. Really made me realize I wasn't an American and that I needed to get my citizenship as soon as possible when we returned. It will be amazing to travel with DH and now be able to come home without all the nerves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> The photo of Luke shows how fast he's growing up! And the picture of the Kelvingrove art gallery and Museum reminds me of going there at lunchtimes to study it one room at a time, when I was a mere girl. I was working in the Institute of Virology at the bottom of Church St. Incidentally a friend recently sent a link to a short video about it in the old days, and there's a shot of our mixed football team!! I'm at the back wearing yellow and the red clad hairy chap is my hubby - wasn't then....


What fun Kate. I'm wondering if Church St., would have been on the tour bus route that I took? That must have been interesting working in the Institute of Virology. What did you do there?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually we get a lot of sun in our short days, much more than BC with their low hanging clouds in winter, that would depress me. It's just too cold at times????
> It was snowing when I woke up but now it's just blowing like crazy???? I hope it won't get too stormy, it's my friends birthday & a few of us are to go for cake & tea or wine this afternoon


Hope the weather isn't too bad and you get to go for your friend's birthday. Happy Birthday to her from NY.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with the lawyer just now. The only time I would need Bill's birth certificate is if I had applied for citizenship and green card through marriage and had only been in the States 3 yrs., so I only need my birth certificate. YAY!!! I did have his passport packed just in case. Just found out my lawyer will be coming into the interview with me.


Good to know that the lawyer is coming into the interview. Good for moral support.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> The photo of Luke shows how fast he's growing up! And the picture of the Kelvingrove art gallery and Museum reminds me of going there at lunchtimes to study it one room at a time, when I was a mere girl. I was working in the Institute of Virology at the bottom of Church St. Incidentally a friend recently sent a link to a short video about it in the old days, and there's a shot of our mixed football team!! I'm at the back wearing yellow and the red clad hairy chap is my hubby - wasn't then....


You sure look a happy group.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with the lawyer just now. The only time I would need Bill's birth certificate is if I had applied for citizenship and green card through marriage and had only been in the States 3 yrs., so I only need my birth certificate. YAY!!! I did have his passport packed just in case. Just found out my lawyer will be coming into the interview with me.


That's good news. It's nice to know that you will have support. I must say things have moved along quickly for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor man, he's had a lot to deal with the last few years. Good he keeps in touch with you


I just hear from time to time from him, he does not say much. Often maybe Christmas only.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How sad Julie. Yes, he certainly has had a lot to deal with. How nice that he contacted you and you were able to talk with him. I'm sure it did him good.


It was only an email, Daralene- but I am glad he reached out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm so saddened by this. Pontuf was such a love. Blessings to Rick.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I've been in a bit of a panic this morning but have calmed myself down. I am pretending that this is a trip to meet with people who want to help me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: If I tell myself this enough it will be real. I learned to fly without panicking by over and over telling myself how much I loved flying and as the engines started up..real panic point..I would say I loved the sound of the engines too. So my lovely day tomorrow with these dear people will be fun. :sm17:
> 
> Well anyway, the panic was that I thought the lawyer had asked for everything I needed but I see I need a birth certificate for DH. It also says certificate of citizenship or something to that effect, so I'm sure the passport, which is government issued will prove citizenship. Have a call in to the lawyer anyway just to finalize up everything for tomorrow and check on this. I'm just not going to worry. Even if you don't have everything it says to keep the appointment, so even if the passport won't be acceptable I can get the actual birth certificate and send it later. DH has no idea, he says he doesn't have his BC. Of course it will take longer but, hey, it is still doable, so I'm just going to cool and not let the stress take over. Watching the Olympics has really helped me and listening to how the successful athletes deal with the stress has been inspiring. Whatever happens I will expect the best. Parents taught me to be prepared for the worst but I've watched successful people, DH included, and they don't do that.


All the very best, Daralene- hopefully the passport is enough proof.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, wow! I didn't know you could fly a plane. Outstanding. Hope you can get Bill's BC, I think you can use his Baptismal certificate also. We are all with you and praying for you.


Joy, she means to fly IN the aeroplane, not that she is the PILOT!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> The photo of Luke shows how fast he's growing up! And the picture of the Kelvingrove art gallery and Museum reminds me of going there at lunchtimes to study it one room at a time, when I was a mere girl. I was working in the Institute of Virology at the bottom of Church St. Incidentally a friend recently sent a link to a short video about it in the old days, and there's a shot of our mixed football team!! I'm at the back wearing yellow and the red clad hairy chap is my hubby - wasn't then....


A real blast from the past! Great to see you both in younger years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How sad. Pontuf kept him company after Charlotte died. I hope he decides to adopt another so that he's not alone.


I did not like to suggest it, just mentioned that it is my hope that we meet up with our animals in the next existence, and that if it is so, Pontuf will be with Charlotte, and Clarence (her other Spaniel)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen and Cashmere, thank you for clarification, silly me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene, all the very best for your interview. That’s great that your lawyer will be accompanying you at the interview. It will be fine the, USA are getting a wonderful new citizen!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen, and anyone else suffering from the poor weather, did you know that a lack of sunlight reduces amount of Vitamin D in your body, and can cause a depressive mood. If you might take some vit D capsules it could help you. I know this from experience and it worked for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you.


I think you use your phone, don't you Joy? To access KP? I often wonder how easy it might be, or hard to read the tiny screen?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for built in excuse but I’m not a fan of phones so use IPad. Just don’t always read carefully and truthfully I’m a big fan of Cashmere and believe she could fly a plane if she wanted to!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the hug KayeJo; yes this time of year is always so difficult for me regarding depression. I'm beginning to wonder what color the sky really is....isn't it suppose to be blue and not gray??? LOL. Really wouldn't bode well for me to live where Bonnie,
> Sonja, you or many others here that live in such cold climates with long winters. The men in little white coats would most assuredly be coming to get me! LOL.


Hope you get some blue skies soon Gwen and feel better soon, Take care and a great big hug from me to you {{{{{????}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for built in excuse but I'm not a fan of phones so use IPad. Just don't always read carefully and truthfully I'm a big fan of Cashmere and believe she could fly a plane if she wanted to!


She might disagree with you :sm24: !!!!!! I did not mean to sound as if I too am not a fan of Daralene!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually we get a lot of sun in our short days, much more than BC with their low hanging clouds in winter, that would depress me. It's just too cold at times????
> It was snowing when I woke up but now it's just blowing like crazy???? I hope it won't get too stormy, it's my friends birthday & a few of us are to go for cake & tea or wine this afternoon


Stormy here ,freezing cold and gale force winds , went to knitting group today and an elderly who lives on my route home decided to walk home with me again , last week as her friend wasnt at knitting she walked along with me , well I nearly had heart failure ,firstly it was a bit breezy which she struggled with but the part that nearly give me a heart attack was she didnt stop at roads just walked out , 3 times I had to grab her back out of the way of cars , this week she told me she would walk home again as her friend wasnt there again, ????I told her she should think about getting the bus as the wind was very strong but oh no she was adamant she was walking , she got as far as the corner and got blown by the wind landed sideways luckily she was alright as she landed on grass gently as I managed to slow her fall , not sure about my heart think its still in my mouth


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> The photo of Luke shows how fast he's growing up! And the picture of the Kelvingrove art gallery and Museum reminds me of going there at lunchtimes to study it one room at a time, when I was a mere girl. I was working in the Institute of Virology at the bottom of Church St. Incidentally a friend recently sent a link to a short video about it in the old days, and there's a shot of our mixed football team!! I'm at the back wearing yellow and the red clad hairy chap is my hubby - wasn't then....


Great picture Lin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> You are a wicked woman :sm23: :sm24:


That I am ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with the lawyer just now. The only time I would need Bill's birth certificate is if I had applied for citizenship and green card through marriage and had only been in the States 3 yrs., so I only need my birth certificate. YAY!!! I did have his passport packed just in case. Just found out my lawyer will be coming into the interview with me.


Hope having your lawyer with you helps calm your nerves Daralene , lots and lots of luck for tomorrow????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stormy here ,freezing cold and gale force winds , went to knitting group today and an elderly who lives on my route home decided to walk home with me again , last week as her friend wasnt at knitting she walked along with me , well I nearly had heart failure ,firstly it was a bit breezy which she struggled with but the part that nearly give me a heart attack was she didnt stop at roads just walked out , 3 times I had to grab her back out of the way of cars , this week she told me she would walk home again as her friend wasnt there again, ????I told her she should think about getting the bus as the wind was very strong but oh no she was adamant she was walking , she got as far as the corner and got blown by the wind landed sideways luckily she was alright as she landed on grass gently as I managed to slow her fall , not sure about my heart think its still in my mouth


Golly- you should be brushing up your halo- I think you've just done duty as her guardian angel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly- you should be brushing up your halo- I think you've just done duty as her guardian angel.


If her friend isn't there next week I'm turning round and running home , dont think my heart will take another walk home ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> What fun Kate. I'm wondering if Church St., would have been on the tour bus route that I took? That must have been interesting working in the Institute of Virology. What did you do there?


Church st splits off the lower section of Byres Road (that's the B808 from Botanic Gardens at top of the map then bordering the main university campus, and going down the map) and joins Dumbarton road very close to the Kelvingrove museum. Sorry map is confusing but couldn't enlarge it - I hope it's legible (ignore the marker, don't know why it's where it is as I specified Church St and that's not where it's landed!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If her friend isn't there next week I'm turning round and running home , dont think my heart will take another walk home ????


I don't blame you, Sonja!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> You sure look a happy group.


We were. All but one of the people shown, including the two cut off on the very edge of the photo were either PhD students or technicians there, one married couple at that time, but a further three future couples! Only one of those has since split up, and some took a few more years to get together. I was a research technician and worked on Herpes virus, trying to discover "how it works" but this was before the days of DNA sequencing so we were just working out which genes were where but not in fine detail.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope having your lawyer with you helps calm your nerves Daralene , lots and lots of luck for tomorrow????


Hear, hear!
Please don't stress, you've done so much preparation and your lawyer and all of the KTP will be behind you. ~~~Sleep well~~~


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Stormy here ,freezing cold and gale force winds , went to knitting group today and an elderly who lives on my route home decided to walk home with me again , last week as her friend wasnt at knitting she walked along with me , well I nearly had heart failure ,firstly it was a bit breezy which she struggled with but the part that nearly give me a heart attack was she didnt stop at roads just walked out , 3 times I had to grab her back out of the way of cars , this week she told me she would walk home again as her friend wasnt there again, ????I told her she should think about getting the bus as the wind was very strong but oh no she was adamant she was walking , she got as far as the corner and got blown by the wind landed sideways luckily she was alright as she landed on grass gently as I managed to slow her fall , not sure about my heart think its still in my mouth


Oh dear, you might have to say you need to go somewhere in the opposite direction next week. Sounds like you're getting the worst of the weather. We've had a grey old day but I managed to go walking this morning, very muddy, and back home before the rain really started. Then it just rained all afternoon, very depressing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how old of a man do you think he is? that is too bad about pontuf - i think he probably had a great life. thanks for letting us know julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
> Rick now though, is even more alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how old of a man do you think he is? that is too bad about pontuf - i think he probably had a great life. thanks for letting us know julie. --- sam


I imagine he is in his 60's, I seem to recall Charlotte reaching that milestone shortly before she died. I just heard from him again- but he says very little.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is expensive - but just once might be fun. with my luck the gingerbread men would be missing an arm or leg. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you guys seen this? Quite amazing but very expensive. I came across the topic on KP
> 
> http://www.artisticyarnbyabi.com/picture-yarn-kits/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think your tension would need to be spot on also. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it says gauge must be exact


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun - was this tackle football? --- sam



TNS said:


> The photo of Luke shows how fast he's growing up! And the picture of the Kelvingrove art gallery and Museum reminds me of going there at lunchtimes to study it one room at a time, when I was a mere girl. I was working in the Institute of Virology at the bottom of Church St. Incidentally a friend recently sent a link to a short video about it in the old days, and there's a shot of our mixed football team!! I'm at the back wearing yellow and the red clad hairy chap is my hubby - wasn't then....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it is a great idea. --- sam



TNS said:


> You are a wicked woman :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you say men are stubborn. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Stormy here ,freezing cold and gale force winds , went to knitting group today and an elderly who lives on my route home decided to walk home with me again , last week as her friend wasnt at knitting she walked along with me , well I nearly had heart failure ,firstly it was a bit breezy which she struggled with but the part that nearly give me a heart attack was she didnt stop at roads just walked out , 3 times I had to grab her back out of the way of cars , this week she told me she would walk home again as her friend wasnt there again, ????I told her she should think about getting the bus as the wind was very strong but oh no she was adamant she was walking , she got as far as the corner and got blown by the wind landed sideways luckily she was alright as she landed on grass gently as I managed to slow her fall , not sure about my heart think its still in my mouth


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, does she have family you can let know about her senility?
Angelam, good for you for walking in that weather. Maya and I walked half an hour today. Crazy weather, socked in with snow looking clouds, a few sprinkles, then more blue sky then we’ve seen in two days and sun trying to peak through.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, Happy Valentines Day to you too.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's great the lawyer will be with you, Daralene. That should bolster your nerves quite a bit--and we know you'll do just fine! :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


Thanks and the same to you???? 8 house moms are going out to dinner tonight at a nearby Italian restaurant that will be closing soon after being in business for 60 years.

We don't have the wind here that Sonja was describing, but it is warmer, and there is melting and ice. Chef and I decided to walk for some coffee and she fell just outside our door. I think she's Ok, but probably bruised. We are very ready for spring here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you guys seen this? Quite amazing but very expensive. I came across the topic on KP
> 
> http://www.artisticyarnbyabi.com/picture-yarn-kits/


Wow! Could be very frustrating if your tension was even 1 stitch out. :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! How cool is that but as you said quite expensive. I might be tempted to try to $20 Sheepish mitts kit but would be so afraid I wouldn't be able to get the correct gauge for it to work.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you guys seen this? Quite amazing but very expensive. I came across the topic on KP
> 
> http://www.artisticyarnbyabi.com/picture-yarn-kits/


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I've been in a bit of a panic this morning but have calmed myself down. I am pretending that this is a trip to meet with people who want to help me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: If I tell myself this enough it will be real. I learned to fly without panicking by over and over telling myself how much I loved flying and as the engines started up..real panic point..I would say I loved the sound of the engines too. So my lovely day tomorrow with these dear people will be fun. :sm17:
> 
> Well anyway, the panic was that I thought the lawyer had asked for everything I needed but I see I need a birth certificate for DH. It also says certificate of citizenship or something to that effect, so I'm sure the passport, which is government issued will prove citizenship. Have a call in to the lawyer anyway just to finalize up everything for tomorrow and check on this. I'm just not going to worry. Even if you don't have everything it says to keep the appointment, so even if the passport won't be acceptable I can get the actual birth certificate and send it later. DH has no idea, he says he doesn't have his BC. Of course it will take longer but, hey, it is still doable, so I'm just going to cool and not let the stress take over. Watching the Olympics has really helped me and listening to how the successful athletes deal with the stress has been inspiring. Whatever happens I will expect the best. Parents taught me to be prepared for the worst but I've watched successful people, DH included, and they don't do that.


Sounds like you are handling this very well. Almost done! Blessings tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with the lawyer just now. The only time I would need Bill's birth certificate is if I had applied for citizenship and green card through marriage and had only been in the States 3 yrs., so I only need my birth certificate. YAY!!! I did have his passport packed just in case. Just found out my lawyer will be coming into the interview with me.


I'm sure you will do fine, stay positive


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Oh dear, you might have to say you need to go somewhere in the opposite direction next week. Sounds like you're getting the worst of the weather. We've had a grey old day but I managed to go walking this morning, very muddy, and back home before the rain really started. Then it just rained all afternoon, very depressing.


We have had everything all in one day frost , blue skies, grey skies rain , snow and a constant bitterly cold very strong wind


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


Happy Valentine's day to you to Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, does she have family you can let know about her senility?
> Angelam, good for you for walking in that weather. Maya and I walked half an hour today. Crazy weather, socked in with snow looking clouds, a few sprinkles, then more blue sky then we've seen in two days and sun trying to peak through.


She never married and lives on her own , she does have a brother that lives not to far away because she visits him but I dont know where . I had a walk back to her house to check on her and she said she was ok so thats a relief,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, well we are going to bail Christopher out on Friday morning, tomorrow we will go to Marla's attorney and see if he'll take on the case. 
The 2 felony charges were added because the pregnant thing, put in her statement that Christopher closed fist punched her in the stomach, she lied, he wants that baby, he'd never put it in danger. And he said he never laid a hand on Margarita either, so she lied too, so hopefully when faced with the fact that they will have to provide evidence on the stand, maybe they'll retract the statements, he said he'll totally take the misdemeanor assault on Sam, because he totally hit her. 
The other 3 people that made statements didn't say he hit her or Margarita. 
So keep your fingers and toes crossed please. 

David is on the phone, just got through Nashville, and said "ah, send me back to Michigan". lol 

But anyway, that's were everything stands now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thanks and the same to you???? 8 house moms are going out to dinner tonight at a nearby Italian restaurant that will be closing soon after being in business for 60 years.
> 
> We don't have the wind here that Sonja was describing, but it is warmer, and there is melting and ice. Chef and I decided to walk for some coffee and she fell just outside our door. I think she's Ok, but probably bruised. We are very ready for spring here.


Glad she was ok, love the snow but ice is just treacherous, was watching the curling yesterday and mentioned to husband that Im amazed they dont fall on the ice especially when they are so busy sweeping and then one of them fell , husband just looked at me


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Tawny port is what I put into my rhubarb crumble, it gives it a good flavour without a hangover afterwards. I am with David a good one for sipping!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cathy, good to hear that little Penelope is doing much better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well we are going to bail Christopher out on Friday morning, tomorrow we will go to Marla's attorney and see if he'll take on the case.
> The 2 felony charges were added because the pregnant thing, put in her statement that Christopher closed fist punched her in the stomach, she lied, he wants that baby, he'd never put it in danger. And he said he never laid a hand on Margarita either, so she lied too, so hopefully when faced with the fact that they will have to provide evidence on the stand, maybe they'll retract the statements, he said he'll totally take the misdemeanor assault on Sam, because he totally hit her.
> The other 3 people that made statements didn't say he hit her or Margarita.
> So keep your fingers and toes crossed please.
> ...


All toes and fingers crossed for a good result!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ummm. yep maybe. Oh well you just have to go with the flow and keep smiling. :sm19: :sm11:


Lol!

My cousin said, it'd be good if it's not his, I said one half of me really wants it not to be his, but after this, the other half of me wants it to be his and wants to take that baby and she never gets to have anything to do with it again. But it's all in the good Lords hands.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well we are going to bail Christopher out on Friday morning, tomorrow we will go to Marla's attorney and see if he'll take on the case.
> The 2 felony charges were added because the pregnant thing, put in her statement that Christopher closed fist punched her in the stomach, she lied, he wants that baby, he'd never put it in danger. And he said he never laid a hand on Margarita either, so she lied too, so hopefully when faced with the fact that they will have to provide evidence on the stand, maybe they'll retract the statements, he said he'll totally take the misdemeanor assault on Sam, because he totally hit her.
> The other 3 people that made statements didn't say he hit her or Margarita.
> So keep your fingers and toes crossed please.
> ...


Do hope all the lies get sorted out and hopefully they will take into account that they came to Christopher s home and everything just got out of hand . I bet Both you and Christopher wish hed never met this person


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
> Rick now though, is even more alone.


Oh that's so terribly sad. I'm glad the pup didn't linger or suffer, and it's inevitable that would eventually happen that Pontuf pass, but it's really too bad it couldn't have been longer down the road. Thank you for letting us know Julie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been tootling round town in the new car, went to visit some old friends yesterday and the hubby was enthralled, looking under the hood, and trunk and giving lots of favourable comments. He wanted me to put the roof down but I couldn’t get it to work. Then found out at home I hadn’t put the tray thingy down far enough for roof to fold down. My other one was a ragtop and easy to put down but this one has a steel roof so different to operate.
Can you tell I am not mechanically minded lol!!! but will persevere until I get it sorted in my aging brain.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh joy, got the dreaded letter for appointment at the clinic for a session with the knocker squasher! Oh well best to get it done, then sling my tortured titties over my shoulders and slink out the door lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Poledra* here are two "smoking jackets" you could knit for David....LOL....Of course they aren't quite what I think you were referring to but hey...it's a start. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&view=captioned_thumbs&fit=male%2Badult&query=smoking%20jacket&sort=best&craft=knitting


Lol! Saved! I may make the first one this summer for sh*# and giggles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree with hoping the baby isn't Christophers and am so glad that you and David are of one mind regarding this situation.4 s


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the hug KayeJo; yes this time of year is always so difficult for me regarding depression. I'm beginning to wonder what color the sky really is....isn't it suppose to be blue and not gray??? LOL. Really wouldn't bode well for me to live where Bonnie,
> Sonja, you or many others here that live in such cold climates with long winters. The men in little white coats would most assuredly be coming to get me! LOL.


That's why I had to move away from Kodiak, AK, it was driving me crazy, it was so grey so much. 
We finally had a lovely blue sky here today, now tomorrow is to be grey and cold again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the info. I was able to get FS1 last night on the tv and watched for a bit then.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually we get a lot of sun in our short days, much more than BC with their low hanging clouds in winter, that would depress me. It's just too cold at times????
> It was snowing when I woke up but now it's just blowing like crazy???? I hope it won't get too stormy, it's my friends birthday & a few of us are to go for cake & tea or wine this afternoon


It was a windy drive from Cheyenne this morning, it was gusting 60+mph and warnings out for low weight/high profile vehicles(semi's) to park. 
Ooh, cake and tea or wine sounds lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stormy here ,freezing cold and gale force winds , went to knitting group today and an elderly who lives on my route home decided to walk home with me again , last week as her friend wasnt at knitting she walked along with me , well I nearly had heart failure ,firstly it was a bit breezy which she struggled with but the part that nearly give me a heart attack was she didnt stop at roads just walked out , 3 times I had to grab her back out of the way of cars , this week she told me she would walk home again as her friend wasnt there again, ????I told her she should think about getting the bus as the wind was very strong but oh no she was adamant she was walking , she got as far as the corner and got blown by the wind landed sideways luckily she was alright as she landed on grass gently as I managed to slow her fall , not sure about my heart think its still in my mouth


My goodness, it's good you were able to slow her fall so she wasn't seriously hurt. I hope you didn't hurt yourself. I think she better start taking the bus


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you guys seen this? Quite amazing but very expensive. I came across the topic on KP
> 
> http://www.artisticyarnbyabi.com/picture-yarn-kits/


That's cool, but it sure isn't cheap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's cool, but it sure isn't cheap.


And as people have commented if your gauge is not perfect it just would not work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks and the same to you???? 8 house moms are going out to dinner tonight at a nearby Italian restaurant that will be closing soon after being in business for 60 years.
> 
> We don't have the wind here that Sonja was describing, but it is warmer, and there is melting and ice. Chef and I decided to walk for some coffee and she fell just outside our door. I think she's Ok, but probably bruised. We are very ready for spring here.


Too bad the nice restaurant is closing, I suppose it's hard to get someone to buy such a business

Hope the chef is ok, I hate ice


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I've been in a bit of a panic this morning but have calmed myself down. I am pretending that this is a trip to meet with people who want to help me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: If I tell myself this enough it will be real. I learned to fly without panicking by over and over telling myself how much I loved flying and as the engines started up..real panic point..I would say I loved the sound of the engines too. So my lovely day tomorrow with these dear people will be fun. :sm17:
> 
> Well anyway, the panic was that I thought the lawyer had asked for everything I needed but I see I need a birth certificate for DH. It also says certificate of citizenship or something to that effect, so I'm sure the passport, which is government issued will prove citizenship. Have a call in to the lawyer anyway just to finalize up everything for tomorrow and check on this. I'm just not going to worry. Even if you don't have everything it says to keep the appointment, so even if the passport won't be acceptable I can get the actual birth certificate and send it later. DH has no idea, he says he doesn't have his BC. Of course it will take longer but, hey, it is still doable, so I'm just going to cool and not let the stress take over. Watching the Olympics has really helped me and listening to how the successful athletes deal with the stress has been inspiring. Whatever happens I will expect the best. Parents taught me to be prepared for the worst but I've watched successful people, DH included, and they don't do that.


Good idea for dealing with it all, you'll do fine and passports should work just fine, and once the hard parts are over, you can always submit his birth certificate. We'll all be pulling for you, just imagine us all standing at your back as you do your interview and test. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> The photo of Luke shows how fast he's growing up! And the picture of the Kelvingrove art gallery and Museum reminds me of going there at lunchtimes to study it one room at a time, when I was a mere girl. I was working in the Institute of Virology at the bottom of Church St. Incidentally a friend recently sent a link to a short video about it in the old days, and there's a shot of our mixed football team!! I'm at the back wearing yellow and the red clad hairy chap is my hubby - wasn't then....


How cool!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She never married and lives on her own , she does have a brother that lives not to far away because she visits him but I dont know where . I had a walk back to her house to check on her and she said she was ok so thats a relief,


Is there homecare that you could call & tell you are concerned about her & they would track down family ?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, sympathy, I just got notice my mammo overdo. Being well endowed this is not my fav.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well we are going to bail Christopher out on Friday morning, tomorrow we will go to Marla's attorney and see if he'll take on the case.
> The 2 felony charges were added because the pregnant thing, put in her statement that Christopher closed fist punched her in the stomach, she lied, he wants that baby, he'd never put it in danger. And he said he never laid a hand on Margarita either, so she lied too, so hopefully when faced with the fact that they will have to provide evidence on the stand, maybe they'll retract the statements, he said he'll totally take the misdemeanor assault on Sam, because he totally hit her.
> The other 3 people that made statements didn't say he hit her or Margarita.
> So keep your fingers and toes crossed please.
> ...


????they come to their senses & quit lying. Can he ask they they provide photos of bruises since they claim they were hit? If there's no marks, no proof, right?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad she was ok, love the snow but ice is just treacherous, was watching the curling yesterday and mentioned to husband that Im amazed they dont fall on the ice especially when they are so busy sweeping and then one of them fell , husband just looked at me


The curling shoes sre pretty good on ice. I curled for many years & don't remember ever falling. Here kids start curling at about 10 so get used to it, maybe. When I was in school I curled lots & was always on the school team. Haven't curled for quite a few years now due to work & then shoulder troubles but used to love it
I think Canada is do8ng well at the Olympics


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, sympathy, I just got notice my mammo overdo. Being well endowed this is not my fav.


That's just as bad as myself, being ordinary endowed it's the same painful process. Wish there were a better way to get a result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's just as bad as myself, being ordinary endowed it's the same painful process. Wish there were a better way to get a result.


I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Rather than waiting until the baby is born, can't they do a blood test now? Or is this something only done in the movies?


Lawyer said they typically wait until the birth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with the lawyer just now. The only time I would need Bill's birth certificate is if I had applied for citizenship and green card through marriage and had only been in the States 3 yrs., so I only need my birth certificate. YAY!!! I did have his passport packed just in case. Just found out my lawyer will be coming into the interview with me.


Fantastic!!!! On all counts! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stormy here ,freezing cold and gale force winds , went to knitting group today and an elderly who lives on my route home decided to walk home with me again , last week as her friend wasnt at knitting she walked along with me , well I nearly had heart failure ,firstly it was a bit breezy which she struggled with but the part that nearly give me a heart attack was she didnt stop at roads just walked out , 3 times I had to grab her back out of the way of cars , this week she told me she would walk home again as her friend wasnt there again, ????I told her she should think about getting the bus as the wind was very strong but oh no she was adamant she was walking , she got as far as the corner and got blown by the wind landed sideways luckily she was alright as she landed on grass gently as I managed to slow her fall , not sure about my heart think its still in my mouth


 :sm06: 
Oh dear!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If her friend isn't there next week I'm turning round and running home , dont think my heart will take another walk home ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> We were. All but one of the people shown, including the two cut off on the very edge of the photo were either PhD students or technicians there, one married couple at that time, but a further three future couples! Only one of those has since split up, and some took a few more years to get together. I was a research technician and worked on Herpes virus, trying to discover "how it works" but this was before the days of DNA sequencing so we were just working out which genes were where but not in fine detail.


That's totally cool!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lawyer said they typically wait until the birth.


Yes, as getting blood from the fetus in the womb can be risky. I think they only do that sort of thing when the baby may have a serious condition and it's crucial to know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOLOL....You are so right Julie! This pictured in my mind made me snicker!


Lurker 2 said:


> I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad she was ok, love the snow but ice is just treacherous, was watching the curling yesterday and mentioned to husband that Im amazed they dont fall on the ice especially when they are so busy sweeping and then one of them fell , husband just looked at me


 Glad she was okay when you checked on her.

:sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> All toes and fingers crossed for a good result!


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope all the lies get sorted out and hopefully they will take into account that they came to Christopher s home and everything just got out of hand . I bet Both you and Christopher wish hed never met this person


Me too. 
I'm hoping a good lawyer will ask the right questions and maybe scare her a bit, she's going to have to answer on the stand. 
Oh my, how I wish that, I just hope that karma comes quickly, as Joy said, I'm not praying for patience, I want it to hit now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have been tootling round town in the new car, went to visit some old friends yesterday and the hubby was enthralled, looking under the hood, and trunk and giving lots of favourable comments. He wanted me to put the roof down but I couldn't get it to work. Then found out at home I hadn't put the tray thingy down far enough for roof to fold down. My other one was a ragtop and easy to put down but this one has a steel roof so different to operate.
> Can you tell I am not mechanically minded lol!!! but will persevere until I get it sorted in my aging brain.


Good that you are enjoying it and having a grand time in it, it would be awful if you'd gotten it and then hated driving it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh joy, got the dreaded letter for appointment at the clinic for a session with the knocker squasher! Oh well best to get it done, then sling my tortured titties over my shoulders and slink out the door lol!


 :sm23: 
I sympathise, but had to laugh at that description!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> And as people have commented if your gauge is not perfect it just would not work.


Yes, I could see where that would be a big issue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????they come to their senses & quit lying. Can he ask they they provide photos of bruises since they claim they were hit? If there's no marks, no proof, right?


We shall see, I sure hope so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's just as bad as myself, being ordinary endowed it's the same painful process. Wish there were a better way to get a result.


I feel your pain. But, because the mammogram is how the cancer was detected for me, I highly recommend women keep their annual appointments. Cancer tumors for my sister, SIL and now niece, were also detected by mammograms. I believe it is literally a life saver! I usually schedule mine around my birthday so that I remember and I buy myself something special afterwards like a candy bar or bag of fries!

The cancer they found in me was near the rib cage so the technician has to make sure to get as close to rib cage as possible. She's been doing my mammograms for nearly 12 years now (some were every 6 months)so has had a lot of practice. I always hate going more for the memories of sitting in that room after having had the slides taken a couple of times, plus an ultrasound and a visit from the radiologist who referred me directly to a surgeon and oncologist--saying, "probably, not, but just to be sure"!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


That's for darn sure!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, as getting blood from the fetus in the womb can be risky. I think they only do that sort of thing when the baby may have a serious condition and it's crucial to know.


Yes, and it can wait until then. Whatever is meant to be will be, I think .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I feel your pain. But, because the mammogram is how the cancer was detected for me, I highly recommend women keep their annual appointments. Cancer tumors for my sister, SIL and now niece, were also detected by mammograms. I believe it is literally a life saver! I usually schedule mine around my birthday so that I remember and I buy myself something special afterwards like a candy bar or bag of fries!
> 
> The cancer they found in me was near the rib cage so the technician has to make sure to get as close to rib cage as possible. She's been doing my mammograms for nearly 12 years now (some were every 6 months)so has had a lot of practice. I always hate going more for the memories of sitting in that room after having had the slides taken a couple of times, plus an ultrasound and a visit from the radiologist who referred me directly to a surgeon and oncologist--saying, "probably, not, but just to be sure"!


This will be my last free exam, from age 70 upwards you have to pay, but it's good to know all is ok. Sorry you had cancer. I'm terrified of that, as the treatment is so awful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene: I'm in your corner with everyone else and we're waving our pompoms cheering you on. I know you'll do great. A nice glass of wine may be in order once it's all over.

KayeJo: Sorry I haven't commented earlier - I had to switch to my laptop since the Amazon virus pop up keeps going off on the tablet and phone.
I'm so sorry to hear of this latest incident with Christopher. I know that lie detectors aren't admissable in court, but having to take one may scare the terrible 3 into at least telling the truth. I was pretty scared for him when the term "felony" was added to the charges. He's in for some serious soul searching and reckoning, that's for sure. Coming from a small town, myself, I'm not sure he can outlive peoples' memories...is there anywhere he could go to start over? He wouldn't have his great support system in you and Marla, but maybe something he can consider. Prayers and hugs for you, David and Marla (and Christopher).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I must be an exception. I didn't find the mammogram that uncomfortable, just awkward. Lucky, I suppose!

Sonja, good you were there for your fellow knitter and glad she's OK.

Yesterday I found the magazine with my first published design in it (a hat of course!), so I've decided to crochet it again. That might prove interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I feel your pain. But, because the mammogram is how the cancer was detected for me, I highly recommend women keep their annual appointments. Cancer tumors for my sister, SIL and now niece, were also detected by mammograms. I believe it is literally a life saver! I usually schedule mine around my birthday so that I remember and I buy myself something special afterwards like a candy bar or bag of fries!
> 
> The cancer they found in me was near the rib cage so the technician has to make sure to get as close to rib cage as possible. She's been doing my mammograms for nearly 12 years now (some were every 6 months)so has had a lot of practice. I always hate going more for the memories of sitting in that room after having had the slides taken a couple of times, plus an ultrasound and a visit from the radiologist who referred me directly to a surgeon and oncologist--saying, "probably, not, but just to be sure"!


I'm so glad that they did find it and that you are still clear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been searching through real estate listings for the Fayetteville, Arkansas area. It's where my brother (and my sister in Mountain Home and her family) have asked us to rule out before we make a final decision on Tennessee. So, DH and I are headed there after the communal birthday parties for the DGC on Saturday to meet up with Jynx and Gerry to look around. My niece's husband is a realtor so he's picking out properties for us to look at Monday-Wednesday. We'll then go to my sister's in Mt. Home before heading back home. On Sunday, we have a going away party for my uncle, the priest. The Benedictine Abbey is finally closing everything except the retreat house and leaving 2 monks in charge of that. The remaining monks are headed to Concepcion Abbey in MO the middle of March. Fr.Henry isn't thrilled, but must obey the orders. There is an Assisted Living/Convalescent area built into the Abbey there for the aging monks so he'll have lots of company and I think it will be good for him. He's been at the monastery nearby for over 45 years. He'll turn 95 soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We've got a bit of rain at last! Happy dance! Yay!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene: I'm in your corner with everyone else and we're waving our pompoms cheering you on. I know you'll do great. A nice glass of wine may be in order once it's all over.
> 
> KayeJo: Sorry I haven't commented earlier - I had to switch to my laptop since the Amazon virus pop up keeps going off on the tablet and phone.
> I'm so sorry to hear of this latest incident with Christopher. I know that lie detectors aren't admissable in court, but having to take one may scare the terrible 3 into at least telling the truth. I was pretty scared for him when the term "felony" was added to the charges. He's in for some serious soul searching and reckoning, that's for sure. Coming from a small town, myself, I'm not sure he can outlive peoples' memories...is there anywhere he could go to start over? He wouldn't have his great support system in you and Marla, but maybe something he can consider. Prayers and hugs for you, David and Marla (and Christopher).


Thank you, I'm hoping that the lawyer can get the truth out. He can't have anything to do with her from here on, it's in the bail conditions. 
No, he really doesn't have anywhere to go and he has the dogs and house, but the community knows that those 3 are trouble and most will be more inclined to be sympathetic to Christopher than any of them. On a good note, he's finally acknowledged that she's trash and doesn't care about anything. God willing it will all come out in the wash sooner than later. 
Hugs and love back at you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I must be an exception. I didn't find the mammogram that uncomfortable, just awkward. Lucky, I suppose!
> 
> Sonja, good you were there for your fellow knitter and glad she's OK.
> 
> Yesterday I found the magazine with my first published design in it (a hat of course!), so I've decided to crochet it again. That might prove interesting.


That's cool!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> This will be my last free exam, from age 70 upwards you have to pay, but it's good to know all is ok. Sorry you had cancer. I'm terrified of that, as the treatment is so awful.


It sure is. I was lucky (I guess) in that the type of cancer I had doesn't respond to chemotherapy so the only thing that can be done is radical surgery and constant screening so I didn't go through the chemo or radiation treatments. I know many who have and have sat with many in our "breast friends" group affiliated with the Cancer Wellness Center to know just how awful it is. I also saw many cases as a Benefits Manager and helped many women through the process of FMLA leaves, medical care, disability pay, etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been searching through real estate listings for the Fayetteville, Arkansas area. It's where my brother (and my sister in Mountain Home and her family) have asked us to rule out before we make a final decision on Tennessee. So, DH and I are headed there after the communal birthday parties for the DGC on Saturday to meet up with Jynx and Gerry to look around. My niece's husband is a realtor so he's picking out properties for us to look at Monday-Wednesday. We'll then go to my sister's in Mt. Home before heading back home. On Sunday, we have a going away party for my uncle, the priest. The Benedictine Abbey is finally closing everything except the retreat house and leaving 2 monks in charge of that. The remaining monks are headed to Concepcion Abbey in MO the middle of March. Fr.Henry isn't thrilled, but must obey the orders. There is an Assisted Living/Convalescent area built into the Abbey there for the aging monks so he'll have lots of company and I think it will be good for him. He's been at the monastery nearby for over 45 years. He'll turn 95 soon.


Have a wonderful time and give Jynx a big hug from all of us, and have her give you one too, please. 
I'm sorry that they are sending your Uncle to Mo, but hopefully he'll love it once he's there and gets settled in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We've got a bit of rain at last! Happy dance! Yay!


YAY!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good one.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOLOL....You are so right Julie! This pictured in my mind made me snicker!


Glad it gave you a bit of a snicker, Gwen, you've been a bit down lately!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's for darn sure!!


 :sm24: I reckon so!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeanette, you may love Arkansas--it is beautiful country. So green and lush. I hope your uncle will be happy in his new place.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I knew you were kind enough to check on her. I just wish she had family that cared as it isn’t your responsibility. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh!! USA/Canada women's hockey! It's on man! Lol or woman as the case may be. Love all of you in Canada, but GO USA!! :sm23:

6:50 left in the first quarter, this is going to be a nail biter, edge of the seat grudge match I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Progress on sock, I like the pattern, it's really easy and the yarn is fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Canada got the first goal with 12:42 left in the second quarter, it was a really good shot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, great job, like the pattern and colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh joy, got the dreaded letter for appointment at the clinic for a session with the knocker squasher! Oh well best to get it done, then sling my tortured titties over my shoulders and slink out the door lol!


????????I used to tell patients when they asked what it was like that it was like getting your tit caught in a wringer washer????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


????????. Have you ever seen the cartoon for the monogram.????

https://www.google.ca/search?q=manogram+cartoon&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=WirB466Xn8GrnM:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, great job, like the pattern and colors.


Thank you, they make me think of Halloween.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I used to tell patients when they asked what it was like that it was like getting your tit caught in a wringer washer????


Yes!????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I used to tell patients when they asked what it was like that it was like getting your tit caught in a wringer washer????


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Have you ever seen the cartoon for the monogram.????
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=manogram+cartoon&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=WirB466Xn8GrnM:


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I feel your pain. But, because the mammogram is how the cancer was detected for me, I highly recommend women keep their annual appointments. Cancer tumors for my sister, SIL and now niece, were also detected by mammograms. I believe it is literally a life saver! I usually schedule mine around my birthday so that I remember and I buy myself something special afterwards like a candy bar or bag of fries!
> 
> The cancer they found in me was near the rib cage so the technician has to make sure to get as close to rib cage as possible. She's been doing my mammograms for nearly 12 years now (some were every 6 months)so has had a lot of practice. I always hate going more for the memories of sitting in that room after having had the slides taken a couple of times, plus an ultrasound and a visit from the radiologist who referred me directly to a surgeon and oncologist--saying, "probably, not, but just to be sure"!


My friend was taking her mom & her mom said you should get it done too. They had a cancellation & put her in, she was told she had such an aggressive type that 6 weeks later would have been too late to find it but has been fine for 20 years now so the earlier the better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This will be my last free exam, from age 70 upwards you have to pay, but it's good to know all is ok. Sorry you had cancer. I'm terrified of that, as the treatment is so awful.


Here they are free always


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend was taking her mom & her mom said you should get it done too. They had a cancellation & put her in, she was told she had such an aggressive type that 6 weeks later would have been too late to find it but has been fine for 20 years now so the earlier the better


Wow! Talk about divine intervention, I'm glad that she's been fine since.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been searching through real estate listings for the Fayetteville, Arkansas area. It's where my brother (and my sister in Mountain Home and her family) have asked us to rule out before we make a final decision on Tennessee. So, DH and I are headed there after the communal birthday parties for the DGC on Saturday to meet up with Jynx and Gerry to look around. My niece's husband is a realtor so he's picking out properties for us to look at Monday-Wednesday. We'll then go to my sister's in Mt. Home before heading back home. On Sunday, we have a going away party for my uncle, the priest. The Benedictine Abbey is finally closing everything except the retreat house and leaving 2 monks in charge of that. The remaining monks are headed to Concepcion Abbey in MO the middle of March. Fr.Henry isn't thrilled, but must obey the orders. There is an Assisted Living/Convalescent area built into the Abbey there for the aging monks so he'll have lots of company and I think it will be good for him. He's been at the monastery nearby for over 45 years. He'll turn 95 soon.


Have a great trip, hope your uncles settles into his new home wuickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We've got a bit of rain at last! Happy dance! Yay!


Hope you get a good soaking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty socks Kaye.

I got to my friends for her birthday this afternoon, visibility was really bad on the way there but much better when I came home. 
I decided to make her a table runner for a gift, had it almost done & was pressing it when my iron decided to spit out some rusty sludge ???? so since I wasn’t t sure the stain would come out I threw it in the wash & started a second runner. Well, the stain came out but the 2 fabrics didnt shrink e qually so the edge was puckered so I took both & told her if she really like the first one I would make another, anyway, she wanted the first one & said it was fine.
It’s called a 10 minute table runner but it took me a lot longer than that


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I got to my friends for her birthday this afternoon, visibility was really bad on the way there but much better when I came home.
> I decided to make her a table runner for a gift, had it almost done & was pressing it when my iron decided to spit out some rusty sludge ???? so since I wasn't t sure the stain would come out I threw it in the wash & started a second runner. Well, the stain came out but the 2 fabrics didnt shrink e qually so the edge was puckered so I took both & told her if she really like the first one I would make another, anyway, she wanted the first one & said it was fine.
> It's called a 10 minute table runner but it took me a lot longer than that


Thank you. 
Those are both great, I like puckered one with the puckers, and I LOVE the coffee one of course. I need to finish my coffee placemats.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i find that really funny julie - thanks for the laugh. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - the two pieces that are knit and go across - are they fastened the whole way across or are they fastened only at the beginning at end? i really like the sock so far -
what fun yarn. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Progress on sock, I like the pattern, it's really easy and the yarn is fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I've been in a bit of a panic this morning but have calmed myself down. I am pretending that this is a trip to meet with people who want to help me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: If I tell myself this enough it will be real. I learned to fly without panicking by over and over telling myself how much I loved flying and as the engines started up..real panic point..I would say I loved the sound of the engines too. So my lovely day tomorrow with these dear people will be fun. :sm17:
> 
> Well anyway, the panic was that I thought the lawyer had asked for everything I needed but I see I need a birth certificate for DH. It also says certificate of citizenship or something to that effect, so I'm sure the passport, which is government issued will prove citizenship. Have a call in to the lawyer anyway just to finalize up everything for tomorrow and check on this. I'm just not going to worry. Even if you don't have everything it says to keep the appointment, so even if the passport won't be acceptable I can get the actual birth certificate and send it later. DH has no idea, he says he doesn't have his BC. Of course it will take longer but, hey, it is still doable, so I'm just going to cool and not let the stress take over. Watching the Olympics has really helped me and listening to how the successful athletes deal with the stress has been inspiring. Whatever happens I will expect the best. Parents taught me to be prepared for the worst but I've watched successful people, DH included, and they don't do that.


Sending good thoughts for tomorrow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well we are going to bail Christopher out on Friday morning, tomorrow we will go to Marla's attorney and see if he'll take on the case.
> The 2 felony charges were added because the pregnant thing, put in her statement that Christopher closed fist punched her in the stomach, she lied, he wants that baby, he'd never put it in danger. And he said he never laid a hand on Margarita either, so she lied too, so hopefully when faced with the fact that they will have to provide evidence on the stand, maybe they'll retract the statements, he said he'll totally take the misdemeanor assault on Sam, because he totally hit her.
> The other 3 people that made statements didn't say he hit her or Margarita.
> So keep your fingers and toes crossed please.
> ...


????????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


Lol. I once told my male on/gyn that man had invented the mammogram and if men had to have their parts smashed like we do, they would soon figure out a better way. He laughed like crazy and agreed. Loved him. He died the day after my dad, in the room next to him.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Way behind, due to working in heatwave conditions. Brain melting, please, hit me with snow pics urgently.

Seriously, when standing on bitumen surface, you can add half again, if not double the ambient temp.

Not helped by long shifts with no breaks today, not even toilet break, and almost 8 hours long. Thought for a short time I was going to have to call my office and get someone to take over. Fortunately a beautiful sea breeze sprung up just in time. Also, only just had enough fluids with me, not expecting such a long shift today.

A few sites understand our roll, and its safety implications, lowering accident risk. Other sites think we are a waste of time, until a traffic accident occurs resulting in serious injury. My shift tomorrow is at one such site, truck drivers (semi size) appreciate us as they can get in and out of the site more easily, especially when having to reverse out. Street is local rat run (traffic short cut).

Rant over, cooling off after shower and in air con. Hoping incoming storms cool things down.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My goodness, it's good you were able to slow her fall so she wasn't seriously hurt. I hope you didn't hurt yourself. I think she better start taking the bus


She usually does with the other lady but for some reason decides to walk with me if that lady isnt there ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Daralene hope you are managing to get some rest , and just to say good luck for today, know you wont need it as you will probably sail right through the test


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on sock, I like the pattern, it's really easy and the yarn is fun.


Sock is looking lovely Kaye Jo, beautiful colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I feel your pain. But, because the mammogram is how the cancer was detected for me, I highly recommend women keep their annual appointments. Cancer tumors for my sister, SIL and now niece, were also detected by mammograms. I believe it is literally a life saver! I usually schedule mine around my birthday so that I remember and I buy myself something special afterwards like a candy bar or bag of fries!
> 
> The cancer they found in me was near the rib cage so the technician has to make sure to get as close to rib cage as possible. She's been doing my mammograms for nearly 12 years now (some were every 6 months)so has had a lot of practice. I always hate going more for the memories of sitting in that room after having had the slides taken a couple of times, plus an ultrasound and a visit from the radiologist who referred me directly to a surgeon and oncologist--saying, "probably, not, but just to be sure"!


So glad they found the cancer and were able to treat it Jeanette , I go to all my mamogram and smear appointment s, always tell anyone who says they are not going that I would rather have a bit of embarrassment and discomfort than be dead


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well we are going to bail Christopher out on Friday morning, tomorrow we will go to Marla's attorney and see if he'll take on the case.
> The 2 felony charges were added because the pregnant thing, put in her statement that Christopher closed fist punched her in the stomach, she lied, he wants that baby, he'd never put it in danger. And he said he never laid a hand on Margarita either, so she lied too, so hopefully when faced with the fact that they will have to provide evidence on the stand, maybe they'll retract the statements, he said he'll totally take the misdemeanor assault on Sam, because he totally hit her.
> The other 3 people that made statements didn't say he hit her or Margarita.
> So keep your fingers and toes crossed please.
> ...


Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what fun - was this tackle football? --- sam


No Sam just amateur soccer, not at all serious and the mixed team only played once! The men did play seriously in a local amateur league, and also played 5-a-side indoor soccer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


That is beautiful!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> This is email from my niece June. I am so relieved. I cannot remember when my twin was happy last.
> 
> "Mom seems to be finding her groove! She has been content and even happy this week. I think she is enjoying the extra care. They have a much better hair stylist and Mom asked for a page-boy haircut which they gave her and it looks great! She did bingo yesterday and she is doing pet therapy today. She even has a new friend, Grace. I don't want to jinx it by being too optimistic but I am vey relieved."


 :sm01: Great, sounds as if this is perfect place for her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you Kate , in the picture its all flat and spread outso looks a bit funny round the waist but when you hold it up it drapes lovely


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I heard that on the news this morning. A law professor from the Univ. of Sask. is just being interviewed. He thought the farmer would be found guilty of 2nd. He also found it odd that there weren't any indigenous people on the jury. This may help the natives on appeal.


Regardless of composition of jury, was it the farmer's weapon or the one inside the vehicle which discharged and killed the drunk wannabe thief?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> No Sam just amateur soccer, not at all serious and the mixed team only played once! The men did play seriously in a local amateur league, and also played 5-a-side indoor soccer.


Morning Lin and a happy birthday hope you have a lovely day ????????????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


Very pretty, and as usual you made great modifications.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well we are going to bail Christopher out on Friday morning, tomorrow we will go to Marla's attorney and see if he'll take on the case.
> The 2 felony charges were added because the pregnant thing, put in her statement that Christopher closed fist punched her in the stomach, she lied, he wants that baby, he'd never put it in danger. And he said he never laid a hand on Margarita either, so she lied too, so hopefully when faced with the fact that they will have to provide evidence on the stand, maybe they'll retract the statements, he said he'll totally take the misdemeanor assault on Sam, because he totally hit her.
> The other 3 people that made statements didn't say he hit her or Margarita.
> So keep your fingers and toes crossed please.
> ...


Fingers crossed for you all and a fair outcome is reached.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Not many people in Ontario like him either.
> 
> Have you heard of the latest scam? It's started in B.C. where people are claiming to be injured by cars. They have taken pictures of them running towards a car and then falling as though they were hit, or standing behind a car backing up and claiming they have been hit. They all want cash. One woman took a picture of the man and insisted that she wanted to take him to the hospital. Of course, he didn't want to go, he just wanted money. Woman are also involved, not just men.


Some of the Asian dash can footage of this very this is quite hilarious to watch. Quite the trend in some countries


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have been tootling round town in the new car, went to visit some old friends yesterday and the hubby was enthralled, looking under the hood, and trunk and giving lots of favourable comments. He wanted me to put the roof down but I couldn't get it to work. Then found out at home I hadn't put the tray thingy down far enough for roof to fold down. My other one was a ragtop and easy to put down but this one has a steel roof so different to operate.
> Can you tell I am not mechanically minded lol!!! but will persevere until I get it sorted in my aging brain.


Sounds like you're having fun with your new toy and finding out how everything works.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


 :sm24: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
> Rick now though, is even more alone.


Oh, poor Rick. :sm03:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on sock, I like the pattern, it's really easy and the yarn is fun.


Looks like another pretty pair in the making. Love the colours in the yarn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> All toes and fingers crossed for a good result!


Me too.... re Christopher.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!
> 
> My cousin said, it'd be good if it's not his, I said one half of me really wants it not to be his, but after this, the other half of me wants it to be his and wants to take that baby and she never gets to have anything to do with it again. But it's all in the good Lords hands.


Yes I understand what you mean, she sure doesnt deserve to raise a child.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


LOL Yes! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


It has turned out beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, lovely dress, great job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....I LOVE that! Did you post the pattern?....or can you? Great yarn too; what is it?


Poledra65 said:


> Progress on sock, I like the pattern, it's really easy and the yarn is fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your table runners. Really enjoy using the one you donated to the silent auction for the KAP last year.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I got to my friends for her birthday this afternoon, visibility was really bad on the way there but much better when I came home.
> I decided to make her a table runner for a gift, had it almost done & was pressing it when my iron decided to spit out some rusty sludge ???? so since I wasn't t sure the stain would come out I threw it in the wash & started a second runner. Well, the stain came out but the 2 fabrics didnt shrink e qually so the edge was puckered so I took both & told her if she really like the first one I would make another, anyway, she wanted the first one & said it was fine.
> It's called a 10 minute table runner but it took me a lot longer than that


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lin!!!


Swedenme said:


> Morning Lin and a happy birthday hope you have a lovely day ????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lin, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you get a good soaking


We have, it seems. Either it's raining again or still raining! Nice and gentle, just what we need after so long.

I like both table runners. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


Gorgeous! Perfect for Easter. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, holding you in my heart today--you got this!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, holding you in my heart today--you got this!


Well said.

Cashmere, you will ace this! Love you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Lin!*


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh joy, got the dreaded letter for appointment at the clinic for a session with the knocker squasher! Oh well best to get it done, then sling my tortured titties over my shoulders and slink out the door lol!


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> kaye - the two pieces that are knit and go across - are they fastened the whole way across or are they fastened only at the beginning at end? i really like the sock so far -
> what fun yarn. --- sam


It's all one piece, knit in the round, the raised stitches are cables that are all going the same direction to make them look like a raised line. 
Thank you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I feel your pain. But, because the mammogram is how the cancer was detected for me, I highly recommend women keep their annual appointments. Cancer tumors for my sister, SIL and now niece, were also detected by mammograms. I believe it is literally a life saver! I usually schedule mine around my birthday so that I remember and I buy myself something special afterwards like a candy bar or bag of fries!
> 
> The cancer they found in me was near the rib cage so the technician has to make sure to get as close to rib cage as possible. She's been doing my mammograms for nearly 12 years now (some were every 6 months)so has had a lot of practice. I always hate going more for the memories of sitting in that room after having had the slides taken a couple of times, plus an ultrasound and a visit from the radiologist who referred me directly to a surgeon and oncologist--saying, "probably, not, but just to be sure"!


Unfortunately mine was not detected by the mammogram at all. In fact, when I still kept feeling the lump, the doc said well if it makes you feel better we can send you for an ultra sound.....the ultra sound found nothing, even tho the technician could feel the lump and held the wand directly on it. So I did a happy dance but of course that darn lump was still there, and if it is truly nothing, what on earth is it? Went to a surgeon who said yeah, probably nothing, but let's do a needle biopsy. Came back inconclusive. So surgeon said, both of us want to sleep tonight so let's do a core biopsy. Result was lobular breast cancer. Quite a shock - that was almost 13 years ago.... Very scary as I had 2 pre teens still at home... But God was gracious and I was healed after a year of surgeries, chemo and radiation. Just now starting to mentor a woman who is in the initial stages of diagnosis.... She has some pre teens at home....cancer is scary, but I'm thankful there has been so much progress made in dealing with it. And yes, although it causes great angst I go for my mammogram every year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It has turned out beautiful! :sm11:


Thanks Cathy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

To continue on with the mammogram there is a test called thermograph which uses heat and is non contact. I had those done at my naturopath for many years after my cancer. Unfortunately the government does not recognize it as a valid means of diagnosis so won't contribute anything toward it and so the insurance companies won't either. My naturopath feels it is so important to have it done that he gives a large discount. I'm sure he does it at cost. Still pretty pricey tho....but he still recommends you go for the mammogram as well. The thermograph can detect changes in the breast early on so it is more readily curable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Way behind, due to working in heatwave conditions. Brain melting, please, hit me with snow pics urgently.
> 
> Seriously, when standing on bitumen surface, you can add half again, if not double the ambient temp.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's hot! I'm glad that breeze came through to help you make it through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sock is looking lovely Kaye Jo, beautiful colours


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Keeping everything crossed!


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I got to my friends for her birthday this afternoon, visibility was really bad on the way there but much better when I came home.
> I decided to make her a table runner for a gift, had it almost done & was pressing it when my iron decided to spit out some rusty sludge ???? so since I wasn't t sure the stain would come out I threw it in the wash & started a second runner. Well, the stain came out but the 2 fabrics didnt shrink e qually so the edge was puckered so I took both & told her if she really like the first one I would make another, anyway, she wanted the first one & said it was fine.
> It's called a 10 minute table runner but it took me a lot longer than that


Very nice....I've been contemplating making some new placemats....do you put something in between the layers? What kind of fabric is best? I really don't want to iron my placemats!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on sock, I like the pattern, it's really easy and the yarn is fun.


Love those colors!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


That's fabulous!!! I thought about doing seed stitch on the one I did, but the garter matched the edgings, but I think I'm going to be a copycat and do your little dress and use your changes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks like another pretty pair in the making. Love the colours in the yarn.


Thank you, I've been holding on to the yarn for a while waiting for the right time to use it, I really love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too.... re Christopher.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very nice....I've been contemplating making some new placemats....do you put something in between the layers? What kind of fabric is best? I really don't want to iron my placemats!!!


I use cotton fabric or cotton/poly blend with cotton batting. Then they can double as hot pads if needed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Way behind, due to working in heatwave conditions. Brain melting, please, hit me with snow pics urgently.
> 
> Seriously, when standing on bitumen surface, you can add half again, if not double the ambient temp.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound right - no break? And 8 hours? Sounds like a recipe for dehydration. Hope today goes better for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Daralene hope you are managing to get some rest , and just to say good luck for today, know you wont need it as you will probably sail right through the test


From me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I understand what you mean, she sure doesnt deserve to raise a child.


The fact that she's had one taken away because the guy she was with then was abusing it and she let it happen and supposedly contributed, and that the person she's married to is allegedly abusive (I don't have first hand knowledge of that), yah, no babe needs to be in that, especially if it's ours.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


Already said this on the main, but it looks lovely and I see you said it drapes lovely and does not flare at the waist.....hmmm maybe I need to get this on the needles. I like the idea of seed at the waist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo....I LOVE that! Did you post the pattern?....or can you? Great yarn too; what is it?


Thank you Gwen. No, but I'll post it now. 
The yarn is Trekking XXL in colorway 139, the pattern is Down the Rabbit Hole, https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/down-the-rabbit-hole-2


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I got to my friends for her birthday this afternoon, visibility was really bad on the way there but much better when I came home.
> I decided to make her a table runner for a gift, had it almost done & was pressing it when my iron decided to spit out some rusty sludge ???? so since I wasn't t sure the stain would come out I threw it in the wash & started a second runner. Well, the stain came out but the 2 fabrics didnt shrink e qually so the edge was puckered so I took both & told her if she really like the first one I would make another, anyway, she wanted the first one & said it was fine.
> It's called a 10 minute table runner but it took me a lot longer than that


Beautiful table runners Bonnie cannot decide which I like best, I would take both , the flower one for spring and the coffee one for winter


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, Happy for you cancer did not come back and that you were wise enough to be. Persistent. Love that you are compassionate enough to mentor other women. Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up early so already have wash in dryer and started cleaning kitchen. But think I’ll nap for awhile.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, lovely dress, great job.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have, it seems. Either it's raining again or still raining! Nice and gentle, just what we need after so long.
> 
> I like both table runners. :sm02:


Fantastic! Hopefully it will last most of the day. We have lovely sunshine, I can feel the warmth coming through the window to cheer me up. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


Very pretty


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Lin!*


Frome me too!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> To continue on with the mammogram there is a test called thermograph which uses heat and is non contact. I had those done at my naturopath for many years after my cancer. Unfortunately the government does not recognize it as a valid means of diagnosis so won't contribute anything toward it and so the insurance companies won't either. My naturopath feels it is so important to have it done that he gives a large discount. I'm sure he does it at cost. Still pretty pricey tho....but he still recommends you go for the mammogram as well. The thermograph can detect changes in the breast early on so it is more readily curable.


A good naturopath is worth their weight in gold! That's a great idea, I need to see if Dr. Dan has one, I'm sure he does, and what the charge is. Thank you for letting us know about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love those colors!


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Regardless of composition of jury, was it the farmer's weapon or the one inside the vehicle which discharged and killed the drunk wannabe thief?


It was the farmers weapon but a loaded weapon was found beside the man killed. We think there won't be an appeal because there now couldn't be a person in the country( unless they are living under a rock) that won't have heard all about the case & he couldn't get an impartial jury. That's why no natives on the jury to start with, they had decided farmer was guilty regardless of evidence

A native I know posted yesterday on FB, "Not all whites are racists & not all Indians are thieves". That about sums it up but I wanted to add & some natives are racist. All in the car with the victim had criminal records for theft, gun charges, & assault but all the news reports keep that quiet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love your table runners. Really enjoy using the one you donated to the silent auction for the KAP last year.


I'm glad you like it


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence. 
I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Unfortunately mine was not detected by the mammogram at all. In fact, when I still kept feeling the lump, the doc said well if it makes you feel better we can send you for an ultra sound.....the ultra sound found nothing, even tho the technician could feel the lump and held the wand directly on it. So I did a happy dance but of course that darn lump was still there, and if it is truly nothing, what on earth is it? Went to a surgeon who said yeah, probably nothing, but let's do a needle biopsy. Came back inconclusive. So surgeon said, both of us want to sleep tonight so let's do a core biopsy. Result was lobular breast cancer. Quite a shock - that was almost 13 years ago.... Very scary as I had 2 pre teens still at home... But God was gracious and I was healed after a year of surgeries, chemo and radiation. Just now starting to mentor a woman who is in the initial stages of diagnosis.... She has some pre teens at home....cancer is scary, but I'm thankful there has been so much progress made in dealing with it. And yes, although it causes great angst I go for my mammogram every year.


Good that you persisted so they finally took the biopsy. I'm glad all is well. My mom got cancer when my sister was 1 but didint get treatment soon enough so it spread to the lymph nodes, it came back in her spine when my sister was 15 & she died a year later. Terrible when it comes when people are so young, well, terrible at any time but worse when people leave behind a young family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very nice....I've been contemplating making some new placemats....do you put something in between the layers? What kind of fabric is best? I really don't want to iron my placemats!!!


I didint put batting in these as the instructions didint call for it & if you are going to set things on them, you don't want them "poofy" or things will tip over. The coffee fabric is heavier& seems to lay nicer so I think in future I will make sure it's heavier cotton, the bright cottons were lighter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I use cotton fabric or cotton/poly blend with cotton batting. Then they can double as hot pads if needed.


Yes, the cottonbatting lays much nicer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence.
> I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


Your poor dad, trying to convince people to wear their life alert always seems a challenge, my step dad did the same until he fell once, then wore it faithfully. He's doing well to be living alone at 93. Hope he recovers quickly.

Your blanket looks great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, it seems pretty unreasonable to be out for 8 hrs in the heat with no breaks. Is that even legal? 
Hereâs a little video of the birds enjoying the feeders in the snow. Sorry the screen is in the way but the darn birds kept flying into the window & knocking themselves outð & if I open the door they fly away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Lin and a happy birthday hope you have a lovely day ????????????


Happy Birthday Lin!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have, it seems. Either it's raining again or still raining! Nice and gentle, just what we need after so long.
> 
> I like both table runners. :sm02:


Great news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence.
> I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


Oh dear! I hope it's an easy fix and he has an easy and drama free recovery. It's hard to argue with stubborn, of course I wouldn't know anything about stubborn. lol 
I'm very glad though that your dads friends were going for coffee so were able to be there for him until your DS could get over there. 
Nice blanket!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Unfortunately mine was not detected by the mammogram at all. In fact, when I still kept feeling the lump, the doc said well if it makes you feel better we can send you for an ultra sound.....the ultra sound found nothing, even tho the technician could feel the lump and held the wand directly on it. So I did a happy dance but of course that darn lump was still there, and if it is truly nothing, what on earth is it? Went to a surgeon who said yeah, probably nothing, but let's do a needle biopsy. Came back inconclusive. So surgeon said, both of us want to sleep tonight so let's do a core biopsy. Result was lobular breast cancer. Quite a shock - that was almost 13 years ago.... Very scary as I had 2 pre teens still at home... But God was gracious and I was healed after a year of surgeries, chemo and radiation. Just now starting to mentor a woman who is in the initial stages of diagnosis.... She has some pre teens at home....cancer is scary, but I'm thankful there has been so much progress made in dealing with it. And yes, although it causes great angst I go for my mammogram every year.


So glad you are cancer free!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, it seems pretty unreasonable to be out for 8 hrs in the heat with no breaks. Is that even legal?
> Hereâs a little video of the birds enjoying the feeders in the snow. Sorry the screen is in the way but the darn birds kept flying into the window & knocking themselves outð & if I open the door they fly away.


That's a great video, they sure look like they are quite enjoying the feeders.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence.
> I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


I'm sorry to hear about your dad. I'll keep him in my thoughts. Pretty blanket.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect for Easter. :sm24:


Thank you sorlenna


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you guys seen this? Quite amazing but very expensive. I came across the topic on KP
> 
> http://www.artisticyarnbyabi.com/picture-yarn-kits/


That yarn is gorgeous but I think I'd have a lot of trouble making the patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

For some unknown reason, I haven't received this week's TP posts today. It's not even showing up on today's digest. I had to go to my posts to find you. I wonder what's happening. It seems that Admin has disappeared and I wonder if that's the problem.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, I just made appointment with my acupuncturist to start treating sock & glove neuropathy. Would love to see naturopath but live in isolated desert area.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


What a beautiful little dress, for one lucky baby. Love to see your work Sonja. 
Sue x


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have been tootling round town in the new car, went to visit some old friends yesterday and the hubby was enthralled, looking under the hood, and trunk and giving lots of favourable comments. He wanted me to put the roof down but I couldn't get it to work. Then found out at home I hadn't put the tray thingy down far enough for roof to fold down. My other one was a ragtop and easy to put down but this one has a steel roof so different to operate.
> Can you tell I am not mechanically minded lol!!! but will persevere until I get it sorted in my aging brain.


I have one of those tray thingys too and it always has to be snapped in place before I put the top down. Makes for very little trunk space when it's in place.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, healing energy for your DD. Hope he can continue to live independently. Love the blanket.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh joy, got the dreaded letter for appointment at the clinic for a session with the knocker squasher! Oh well best to get it done, then sling my tortured titties over my shoulders and slink out the door lol!


Oh what fun! :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Saved! I may make the first one this summer for sh*# and giggles.


 :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


Beautiful little dress Sonja.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Lin and a happy birthday hope you have a lovely day ????????????


Happy Birthday Lin. Hope you're having a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Unfortunately mine was not detected by the mammogram at all. In fact, when I still kept feeling the lump, the doc said well if it makes you feel better we can send you for an ultra sound.....the ultra sound found nothing, even tho the technician could feel the lump and held the wand directly on it. So I did a happy dance but of course that darn lump was still there, and if it is truly nothing, what on earth is it? Went to a surgeon who said yeah, probably nothing, but let's do a needle biopsy. Came back inconclusive. So surgeon said, both of us want to sleep tonight so let's do a core biopsy. Result was lobular breast cancer. Quite a shock - that was almost 13 years ago.... Very scary as I had 2 pre teens still at home... But God was gracious and I was healed after a year of surgeries, chemo and radiation. Just now starting to mentor a woman who is in the initial stages of diagnosis.... She has some pre teens at home....cancer is scary, but I'm thankful there has been so much progress made in dealing with it. And yes, although it causes great angst I go for my mammogram every year.


I think I wish they wouldn't say "probably nothing, but..." The radiologist said it, the surgeon said it, the oncologist said it, not until the needle biopsy (that's worse than the mammogram!) did they have a confirmed cancer diagnosis. Surgeon requested an MRI because of where the cancer tumors were to be sure he got sufficient margins. Thank God you're fine and I'm thankful that I am also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The curling shoes sre pretty good on ice. I curled for many years & don't remember ever falling. Here kids start curling at about 10 so get used to it, maybe. When I was in school I curled lots & was always on the school team. Haven't curled for quite a few years now due to work & then shoulder troubles but used to love it
> I think Canada is do8ng well at the Olympics


I curled for a few years but was never overly keen on it. Finally gave it up because of back problems but I never did fall.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've reckoned for a long time that if this were the method of detecting prostate cancer, they would have found a better solution.


I do believe you're right. :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been searching through real estate listings for the Fayetteville, Arkansas area. It's where my brother (and my sister in Mountain Home and her family) have asked us to rule out before we make a final decision on Tennessee. So, DH and I are headed there after the communal birthday parties for the DGC on Saturday to meet up with Jynx and Gerry to look around. My niece's husband is a realtor so he's picking out properties for us to look at Monday-Wednesday. We'll then go to my sister's in Mt. Home before heading back home. On Sunday, we have a going away party for my uncle, the priest. The Benedictine Abbey is finally closing everything except the retreat house and leaving 2 monks in charge of that. The remaining monks are headed to Concepcion Abbey in MO the middle of March. Fr.Henry isn't thrilled, but must obey the orders. There is an Assisted Living/Convalescent area built into the Abbey there for the aging monks so he'll have lots of company and I think it will be good for him. He's been at the monastery nearby for over 45 years. He'll turn 95 soon.


Have fun at the parties and visiting with Jynx and Gerry as well as your Uncle. Safe travels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend was taking her mom & her mom said you should get it done too. They had a cancellation & put her in, she was told she had such an aggressive type that 6 weeks later would have been too late to find it but has been fine for 20 years now so the earlier the better


She was certainly lucky and it's good to know that she is a survivor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I got to my friends for her birthday this afternoon, visibility was really bad on the way there but much better when I came home.
> I decided to make her a table runner for a gift, had it almost done & was pressing it when my iron decided to spit out some rusty sludge ???? so since I wasn't t sure the stain would come out I threw it in the wash & started a second runner. Well, the stain came out but the 2 fabrics didnt shrink e qually so the edge was puckered so I took both & told her if she really like the first one I would make another, anyway, she wanted the first one & said it was fine.
> It's called a 10 minute table runner but it took me a lot longer than that


Both are very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Way behind, due to working in heatwave conditions. Brain melting, please, hit me with snow pics urgently.
> 
> Seriously, when standing on bitumen surface, you can add half again, if not double the ambient temp.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you do it. 8 hours without a loo break is something beyond me and in the heat as well - wow!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


That is such a pretty little dress. Some little one will look lovely in it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Regardless of composition of jury, was it the farmer's weapon or the one inside the vehicle which discharged and killed the drunk wannabe thief?


As far as I know, it was the farmer's gun and he said it was an accident. There has been a big to-do here about the case. The family has come to Ottawa to discuss matters with the government. I don't know if they hope to over-turn the verdict. I do know that there has been talk about changing the rules re challenges towards prospective jurors.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Very pretty, and as usual you made great modifications.


I hope you have a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje said:


> To continue on with the mammogram there is a test called thermograph which uses heat and is non contact. I had those done at my naturopath for many years after my cancer. Unfortunately the government does not recognize it as a valid means of diagnosis so won't contribute anything toward it and so the insurance companies won't either. My naturopath feels it is so important to have it done that he gives a large discount. I'm sure he does it at cost. Still pretty pricey tho....but he still recommends you go for the mammogram as well. The thermograph can detect changes in the breast early on so it is more readily curable.


Thank you for that good advice. I have seen that system on tv and seems a lot better than the X-ray which is normally done, and no squashing involved. I have a close friend who went through lump removal and had chemo-radiation. It was an awful thing seeing her suffering, but she's been clear 15 years now. Yes things are improving more and more which is great, as so many die from this horrible disease in all its forms.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fabulous!!! I thought about doing seed stitch on the one I did, but the garter matched the edgings, but I think I'm going to be a copycat and do your little dress and use your changes.


Thank you Kaye Jo , I found that the pattern was out by 1 stitch on row 9 but I just did a Kfb at the end , after that everything was ok


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Already said this on the main, but it looks lovely and I see you said it drapes lovely and does not flare at the waist.....hmmm maybe I need to get this on the needles. I like the idea of seed at the waist.


Thank you Maatje


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Unfortunately mine was not detected by the mammogram at all. In fact, when I still kept feeling the lump, the doc said well if it makes you feel better we can send you for an ultra sound.....the ultra sound found nothing, even tho the technician could feel the lump and held the wand directly on it. So I did a happy dance but of course that darn lump was still there, and if it is truly nothing, what on earth is it? Went to a surgeon who said yeah, probably nothing, but let's do a needle biopsy. Came back inconclusive. So surgeon said, both of us want to sleep tonight so let's do a core biopsy. Result was lobular breast cancer. Quite a shock - that was almost 13 years ago.... Very scary as I had 2 pre teens still at home... But God was gracious and I was healed after a year of surgeries, chemo and radiation. Just now starting to mentor a woman who is in the initial stages of diagnosis.... She has some pre teens at home....cancer is scary, but I'm thankful there has been so much progress made in dealing with it. And yes, although it causes great angst I go for my mammogram every year.


Cancer is very scary. Five years after my surgery for lung cancer, my oncologist said there was a suspicious spot on my lung which they wanted to check. I went through all kinds of tests for months and finally radiation but they still didn't know for sure if the spot was actually a cancer. I went for CT scans for years after and still have it done annually. Fortunately, nothing has changed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have one of those tray thingys too and it always has to be snapped in place before I put the top down. Makes for very little trunk space when it's in place.


Doesn't it though, not much room for the groceries I discovered when it's down. I just didn't put the tray down far enough but now got it going right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????. Have you ever seen the cartoon for the monogram.????
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=manogram+cartoon&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=WirB466Xn8GrnM:


No I hadn't- but I am obviously in good company!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they are free always


A real positive for the Canadian Health system!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence.
> I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


It's good news that your dad has been tended to. His fall could have been so much worse. Hopefully he will pay attention and wear the life alert. I think the blanket for your DIL is quite pretty. The colours look good together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty socks Kaye.
> 
> I got to my friends for her birthday this afternoon, visibility was really bad on the way there but much better when I came home.
> I decided to make her a table runner for a gift, had it almost done & was pressing it when my iron decided to spit out some rusty sludge ???? so since I wasn't t sure the stain would come out I threw it in the wash & started a second runner. Well, the stain came out but the 2 fabrics didnt shrink e qually so the edge was puckered so I took both & told her if she really like the first one I would make another, anyway, she wanted the first one & said it was fine.
> It's called a 10 minute table runner but it took me a lot longer than that


My elderly iron spits sludge too, if I am silly enough to put water in it- I use a damp tea towel.
I love your table runners!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> now i find that really funny julie - thanks for the laugh. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, it seems pretty unreasonable to be out for 8 hrs in the heat with no breaks. Is that even legal?
> Hereâs a little video of the birds enjoying the feeders in the snow. Sorry the screen is in the way but the darn birds kept flying into the window & knocking themselves outð & if I open the door they fly away.


Lovely, Bonnie. I couldn't tell what kind of birds they are but I caught a flash of red - is one a Cardinal?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol. I once told my male on/gyn that man had invented the mammogram and if men had to have their parts smashed like we do, they would soon figure out a better way. He laughed like crazy and agreed. Loved him. He died the day after my dad, in the room next to him.


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> What a beautiful little dress, for one lucky baby. Love to see your work Sonja.
> Sue x


Thank you Sue , it was an easy knit and I liked the way it turned out


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Lin!*


From me too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lin. 
Sonja, do you live far from Skipton as there's a great yarn store there called Purl and Jane. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence.
> I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


Hoping your Dad will wear his alert from now on. Nasty wake-up call.
Love the Feather and Fan, or is it Old Shael? - never sure which is which!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I do believe you're right. :sm16:


 :sm24: I reckon so!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I wish they wouldn't say "probably nothing, but..." The radiologist said it, the surgeon said it, the oncologist said it, not until the needle biopsy (that's worse than the mammogram!) did they have a confirmed cancer diagnosis. Surgeon requested an MRI because of where the cancer tumors were to be sure he got sufficient margins. Thank God you're fine and I'm thankful that I am also.


I can't imagine having a needle in there, I'm glad they got you treated & well again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely, Bonnie. I couldn't tell what kind of birds they are but I caught a flash of red - is one a Cardinal?


No they are Pine Grosbeaks, very pretty, the males are dusty pink & the females yellowish

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_grosbeak

There's also lots of chickadees

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-capped_chickadee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Lin.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Progress on sock, I like the pattern, it's really easy and the yarn is fun.


Pretty????!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Lin.
> Sonja, do you live far from Skipton as there's a great yarn store there called Purl and Jane. Well worth a visit.


Nearly the other side of the country and more south but on a good day it can take 1 hour and 40 minutes like Harrowgate Ive been but not in a long time ,, Ive started a saving jar as Ive given up junk food ie chocolate which caused a chuckle when asked what I was giving up for lent , but ive been good and the plan is to wait till the summer pick a day trip out after checking if there are wool shops in the area ( dont have to mention that part of my plan????) and spend what Ive saved . Maybe a trip to Mother Skiptons cave could be my day trip suggestion ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly the other side of the country and more south but on a good day it can take 1 hour and 40 minutes like Harrowgate Ive been but not in a long time ,, Ive started a saving jar as Ive given up junk food ie chocolate which caused a chuckle when asked what I was giving up for lent , but ive been good and the plan is to wait till the summer pick a day trip out after checking if there are wool shops in the area ( dont have to mention that part of my plan????) and spend what Ive saved . Maybe a trip to Mother Skiptons cave could be my day trip suggestion ????


Sounds like an excellent plan, Sonja! Chocolate is quite pricey here, so maybe your savings will net a good lot of yarn!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My elderly iron spits sludge too, if I am silly enough to put water in it- I use a damp tea towel.
> I love your table runners!


My Mom used to run vinegar through the steam iron and use in the table steamer. I've used some diluted water with CLR to clear out the sludge....Takes a bit to get it out of the iron's system, but very effective. I use it on shower spouts also and plan to use it to run through my coffee maker. I flush that about 4 times after I use the CLR.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine having a needle in there, I'm glad they got you treated & well again


The needle suctions were not the worst of it - the procedure is just inhumane and devoid of any dignity. My sister referred to it as being in a dairy milking parlor and I compared it to being a car up on a lift with the mechanics sitting below it!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Lin!*


Thanks everyone for my greetings. I've had a strange birthday, no immediate family here so had phone calls from DD and DH, then got on with some very exciting :sm03: paperwork and conference calls, culminating in organising things to be done by others which required lots of documents and written orders. After thinking I'd done everything I had a deep tissue massage, gifted by my in laws. It was very good and I came out feeling great. 
When I got home I had an email saying that the morning's actions needed to be put on hold whilst someone else checked something so I had to send out " hold" emails. One of the folk involved is now off until Monday so that may cause a problem as she was the one managing the timings....grrrr. Still,I shouldn't complain as no one died and there are much worse things happening in the world.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks everyone for my greetings. I've had a strange birthday, no immediate family here so had phone calls from DD and DH, then got on with some very exciting :sm03: paperwork and conference calls, culminating in organising things to be done by others which required lots of documents and written orders. After thinking I'd done everything I had a deep tissue massage, gifted by my in laws. It was very good and I came out feeling great.
> When I got home I had an email saying that the morning's actions needed to be put on hold whilst someone else checked something so I had to send out " hold" emails. One of the folk involved is now off until Monday so that may cause a problem as she was the one managing the timings....grrrr. Still,I shouldn't complain as no one died and there are much worse things happening in the world.


Happy Birthday, Lin.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, it seems pretty unreasonable to be out for 8 hrs in the heat with no breaks. Is that even legal?
> Hereâs a little video of the birds enjoying the feeders in the snow. Sorry the screen is in the way but the darn birds kept flying into the window & knocking themselves outð & if I open the door they fly away.


You get plenty of birds in to feed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No they are Pine Grosbeaks, very pretty, the males are dusty pink & the females yellowish
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_grosbeak
> 
> ...


The grosbeaks used to come to our feeder in Uxbridge for many years and then all of a sudden, they didn't. I don't know what happened because I never saw them any more, even after we moved.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom used to run vinegar through the steam iron and use in the table steamer. I've used some diluted water with CLR to clear out the sludge....Takes a bit to get it out of the iron's system, but very effective. I use it on shower spouts also and plan to use it to run through my coffee maker. I flush that about 4 times after I use the CLR.


I always used distilled water in my iron.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom used to run vinegar through the steam iron and use in the table steamer. I've used some diluted water with CLR to clear out the sludge....Takes a bit to get it out of the iron's system, but very effective. I use it on shower spouts also and plan to use it to run through my coffee maker. I flush that about 4 times after I use the CLR.


IF I ever get around to it! Thanks for the suggestion, Rookie.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nearly the other side of the country and more south but on a good day it can take 1 hour and 40 minutes like Harrowgate Ive been but not in a long time ,, Ive started a saving jar as Ive given up junk food ie chocolate which caused a chuckle when asked what I was giving up for lent , but ive been good and the plan is to wait till the summer pick a day trip out after checking if there are wool shops in the area ( dont have to mention that part of my plan????) and spend what Ive saved . Maybe a trip to Mother Skiptons cave could be my day trip suggestion ????


Have you tried the wool shop in Northallerton, over the road from M&S foodhall?She often has some interesting yarns in, but It's a bit pricey.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!

Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I used to tell patients when they asked what it was like that it was like getting your tit caught in a wringer washer????


There was an old thing going around about how to prepare for a mammogram. The last step was to go out to the garage, lie down on the floor with one breadt under a back tire and have your husband run over it. My last few have been with one of the newer quick release machines. Not too bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree wrote:
My Mom used to run vinegar through the steam iron and use in the table steamer. I've used some diluted water with CLR to clear out the sludge....Takes a bit to get it out of the iron's system, but very effective. I use it on shower spouts also and plan to use it to run through my coffee maker. I flush that about 4 times after I use the CLR.



Lurker 2 said:


> IF I ever get around to it! Thanks for the suggestion, Rookie.


I always used vinegar for that too and learned it from my mom. :sm24: Then she told me about using distilled water. Much simpler.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> There was an old thing going around about how to prepare for a mammogram. The last step was to go out to the garage, lie down on the floor with one breadt under a back tire and have your husband run over it. My last few have been with one of the newer quick release machines. Not too bad.


That is funny. If you have sore breasts, it truly is painful. Still worth it though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks everyone for my greetings. I've had a strange birthday, no immediate family here so had phone calls from DD and DH, then got on with some very exciting :sm03: paperwork and conference calls, culminating in organising things to be done by others which required lots of documents and written orders. After thinking I'd done everything I had a deep tissue massage, gifted by my in laws. It was very good and I came out feeling great.
> When I got home I had an email saying that the morning's actions needed to be put on hold whilst someone else checked something so I had to send out " hold" emails. One of the folk involved is now off until Monday so that may cause a problem as she was the one managing the timings....grrrr. Still,I shouldn't complain as no one died and there are much worse things happening in the world.


TNS...A very Happy Birthday to you.

Hope everything works out after all the work you did.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


Another beautiful piece of work, Sonja????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Indeed he is! That Charles Rennie McIntosh exhibition isn't on until March, but I am hoping to go.


If I get to come to Scotland again, it will probably already be over. Too bad DH has so much travel already booked. :sm13:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

alibee said:


> Have you tried the wool shop in Northallerton, over the road from M&S foodhall?She often has some interesting yarns in, but It's a bit pricey.


Hello Alison and no I havent , funnily I havent been to Northallerton but have been thinking about visiting so I will keep a look out for it although the price might put me off


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I said nap time and then started reading a bit but no I really must get a nap as DH is taking me out for a celebration dinner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


Well done and congratulations Daralene , we knew you would do it ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje
I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with said:


> Lovely blanket!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is such a pretty little dress. Some little one will look lovely in it.


Thank you Liz


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Lin!


From me too,Lin????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> lovely!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like an excellent plan, Sonja! Chocolate is quite pricey here, so maybe your savings will net a good lot of yarn!


Chocolate isnt so expensive here although the bars are shrinking in size to what they were


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja - really like the 'hem'. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Forgot to post picture of dress . I like how this turned out , will definitley use pattern again , did a couple of changes used Yo in the leaves to give a more lacy effect, and seed stitch round the waist rather than garter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Another beautiful piece of work, Sonja????


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lin - hope you have a great day. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Lin!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sonja - really like the 'hem'. --- sam


Thank you Sam I do too, so dont be surprised if you see it again on something else ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


That is great news, Daralene! Hassle free travel in future!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea, Daralene. Well done and glad it is behind you. I would think taking the oath will be thrilling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Chocolate isnt so expensive here although the bars are shrinking in size to what they were


That is happening here too- you really need your reading glasses for the small print!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely blanket maatje. is that feather and fan. i had thought about doing that for the new baby blanket i need to do but heidi wasn't sure of the holes. so sorry about your day - hope he recovers quickly. my lifeline has come in handy several times. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence.
> I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congratulations daralene - there was never any doubt in any of our minds that you would sail through this with flying colors. have a glass of wine when you get up from your nap to celebrate. i am so excited for you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - what travels does bill have lined up? --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


That's fantastic news - of course, I knew it would go well, but certainly understand all of the worry and angst that you've suffered. So glad that all of your future journeys will be worry free (from this aspect, at least). We all have a degree of worry about connecting flights, reservations being correct - but all of those are very manageable. Great Job!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our snow totally disappeared over night - couldn't believe it when i got up. it's been misty all day. i'm feeling the damp. a two hour delay this morning for the children for fog - it was pea soup thick. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> My Mom used to run vinegar through the steam iron and use in the table steamer. I've used some diluted water with CLR to clear out the sludge....Takes a bit to get it out of the iron's system, but very effective. I use it on shower spouts also and plan to use it to run through my coffee maker. I flush that about 4 times after I use the CLR.
> 
> I always used vinegar for that too and learned it from my mom. :sm24: Then she told me about using distilled water. Much simpler.


We have distilled water in the house for DH's Cpap so that's a great idea...Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, YEAH, SO HAPPY FOR YOu!

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://imgflip.com/s/meme/Happy-Star-Congratulations.jpg&imgrefurl=https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well shucks that didn’t work but i’ll Bet Kate will send you great card.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#" rel="nofollow" target="_blank" style="word-wrap:break-word;">https://imgflip.com/s/meme/Happy-Star-Congratulations.jpg&imgrefurl=https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#" rel="nofollow" target="_blank" style="word-wrap:break-word;">https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#" rel="nofollow" target="_blank" style="word-wrap:break-word;">https://imgflip.com/s/meme/Happy-Star-Congratulations.jpg&imgrefurl=https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#
Desert Joy,


sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, YEAH, SO HAPPY FOR YOu!
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://imgflip.com/s/meme/Happy-Star-Congratulations.jpg&imgrefurl=https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well that didn't work either. --- sam



thewren said:


> http://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#" rel="nofollow" target="_blank" style="word-wrap:break-word;">https://imgflip.com/s/meme/Happy-Star-Congratulations.jpg&imgrefurl=https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#" rel="nofollow" target="_blank" style="word-wrap:break-word;">https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#" rel="nofollow" target="_blank" style="word-wrap:break-word;">https://imgflip.com/s/meme/Happy-Star-Congratulations.jpg&imgrefurl=https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/Happy-Star-Congratulations&h=292&w=450&tbnid=6URYyw_vZ1vYOM:&tbnh=181&tbnw=279&usg=__IxiiAwo50_H7HlAxml-iY2IXicw%3D&vet=1&docid=N903drKujGY_YM#
> Desert Joy,


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


hurrah! So happy for you and us!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


Well done Daralene, I knew you could do it. Congratulations. You deserve a good nap now, I bet you didn't sleep much last night.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for trying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well shucks that didn't work but i'll Bet Kate will send you great card.


I had drawn blanks on them all- glad it was not just me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:



> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


Congratulations, I knew you'd do well

It must cost a fortune to do that with lawyers involved, I never thought about needing that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> There was an old thing going around about how to prepare for a mammogram. The last step was to go out to the garage, lie down on the floor with one breadt under a back tire and have your husband run over it. My last few have been with one of the newer quick release machines. Not too bad.


Yes, the new machines are much better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> My Mom used to run vinegar through the steam iron and use in the table steamer. I've used some diluted water with CLR to clear out the sludge....Takes a bit to get it out of the iron's system, but very effective. I use it on shower spouts also and plan to use it to run through my coffee maker. I flush that about 4 times after I use the CLR.
> 
> I always used vinegar for that too and learned it from my mom. :sm24: Then she told me about using distilled water. Much simpler.


I've been using filtered water but obviously that's not good enough. I guess I'll have to buy some distilled water. Water here is very full of iron. If you fill a pail & leave it sit the bottom will be rusty????we have an iron filter & water softener


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If I get to come to Scotland again, it will probably already be over. Too bad DH has so much travel already booked. :sm13:


Sorry yes, it's only on until sometime in April. :sm25:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*WOOHOO, Daralene!* Welcome, fellow citizen! Enjoy your celebration--you have earned it and then some!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely blanket maatje. is that feather and fan. i had thought about doing that for the new baby blanket i need to do but heidi wasn't sure of the holes. so sorry about your day - hope he recovers quickly. my lifeline has come in handy several times. --- sam


Lovely indeed--hope your dad is soon on the mend and that this makes him a bit more sensible. Blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My doc's office called to reschedule my appointment, as she had an emergency (hoping all turns out well); I will go Tuesday instead of today.

Off to see what's for supper...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Lynn! (TNS)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Daralene! Never doubted you would ace it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


Congratulations! We knew you would ace it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> our snow totally disappeared over night - couldn't believe it when i got up. it's been misty all day. i'm feeling the damp. a two hour delay this morning for the children for fog - it was pea soup thick. --- sam


A lot of ours has disappeared too and we are supposed to have heavy fog tonight.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Warmest congratulations to you dear Daralene you have made my day with that news!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, wonderful, hope someday to know how to do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

9Well, the saga continues...
Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed. 
We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble. 
We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining. 
Lawyer said that Christopher is going to hate him before it's all over, he can't go to any bars, no alcohol, drug testing every week...
He will probably move in with Marla until it's all over with, just to cover his a*#. 
Anyway, now I'm going to catch up with you all and drink a cuppa and relax, oops, there goes the kettle.

Edit: Does it feel like a soap opera or telenovela? lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> congratulations daralene - there was never any doubt in any of our minds that you would sail through this with flying colors. have a glass of wine when you get up from your nap to celebrate. i am so excited for you. --- sam


Exactly my thoughts. Well done.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


Its more of a living nightmare I think. You're all in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


It does, but it's real life for you and will be for awhile. Just know that we are here for you. I was quite afraid that with the "felony" attached to the charges, that he would be looking at a significant sentence--but certainly not that long. It's a really good idea for him to move in with Marla for awhile. Many prayers and hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


After all that, I expect you could use more than a "cuppa". Hope all will turn out well in the end


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


It's different when it feels you know the folk involved- soap opera you can dismiss as the writer's fantasy- this is far more serious.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that is quite a drama KayeJo, and expensive so hope Christopher learns from it all. The lawyer sounds like he really means business!
For the past 3 days I have been getting calls on my cellphone, from numbers 0044........ but haven’t answered them as thought it might be the family in England trying to call me. I was just out visiting Julie, and got another one from a different number but same prefix. Wondering if it’s the scammers trying their luck again. Quite late in the evening from that part of the world compared to early afternoon here. I am deleting them as am getting them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the house all cleaned & laundry done up again, now I can get back to doing the things I want to do ????????
DH picked up my books from the library when he was in town, that book had so many gorgeous designs that I went looking & found one used on Amazon. I would never get th m Knit before the book is due

https://www.amazon.ca/Magnificent-Mittens-Anna-Zilboorg/dp/0964639130/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518736270&sr=1-2&keywords=Magnificent+mittens

Do any of you watch the Big Bang Theory? OMG, I've hardly watched it before but it's so funny????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the house all cleaned & laundry done up again, now I can get back to doing the things I want to do ????????
> DH picked up my books from the library when he was in town, that book had so many gorgeous designs that I went looking & found one used on Amazon. I would never get th m Knit before the book is due
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnificent-Mittens-Anna-Zilboorg/dp/0964639130/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518736270&sr=1-2&keywords=Magnificent+mittens
> ...


I watch it and think it's funny too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Brisbane and surrounds really need a decent storm to break the heat. We are swimming in humidity.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, my deepest sympathy and thank Marla for getting lawyer. It must feel worse than a soap opera as there aren’t commercial breaks to restore energy. I know, my son is sober now but there were years I was afraid to hear next happening. Will keep Christopher in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the house all cleaned & laundry done up again, now I can get back to doing the things I want to do ????????
> DH picked up my books from the library when he was in town, that book had so many gorgeous designs that I went looking & found one used on Amazon. I would never get th m Knit before the book is due
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnificent-Mittens-Anna-Zilboorg/dp/0964639130/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518736270&sr=1-2&keywords=Magnificent+mittens
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brisbane and surrounds really need a decent storm to break the heat. We are swimming in humidity.


Not quite as hot as you, it's 30C in the lounge right now, and very humid also. The cyclone Gita is supposed to be coming in from Monday next week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that is quite a drama KayeJo, and expensive so hope Christopher learns from it all. The lawyer sounds like he really means business!
> For the past 3 days I have been getting calls on my cellphone, from numbers 0044........ but haven't answered them as thought it might be the family in England trying to call me. I was just out visiting Julie, and got another one from a different number but same prefix. Wondering if it's the scammers trying their luck again. Quite late in the evening from that part of the world compared to early afternoon here. I am deleting them as am getting them.


Kaye Jo, big hugs.

I've gotten those calls with my prefix--what they don't know is no one else's that I know is the same as mine, so I don't answer. I figure if it is someone who does need to get in touch, they'd leave a voicemail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, I just made appointment with my acupuncturist to start treating sock & glove neuropathy. Would love to see naturopath but live in isolated desert area.


Acupuncture is great, I'd love to have someone here to go have it done, I hope that you see immediate improvement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo , I found that the pattern was out by 1 stitch on row 9 but I just did a Kfb at the end , after that everything was ok


Thank you, noted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks everyone for my greetings. I've had a strange birthday, no immediate family here so had phone calls from DD and DH, then got on with some very exciting :sm03: paperwork and conference calls, culminating in organising things to be done by others which required lots of documents and written orders. After thinking I'd done everything I had a deep tissue massage, gifted by my in laws. It was very good and I came out feeling great.
> When I got home I had an email saying that the morning's actions needed to be put on hold whilst someone else checked something so I had to send out " hold" emails. One of the folk involved is now off until Monday so that may cause a problem as she was the one managing the timings....grrrr. Still,I shouldn't complain as no one died and there are much worse things happening in the world.


The message sounds lovely, it definitely was a interesting day for you, glad that overall it was better than not. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


*HAPPY DANCE! HAPPY DANCE! I KNEW YOU'D DO IT!!!*
Wonderful, I'm so happy for you that I can't stop smiling to form anymore thought that WHOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, I said nap time and then started reading a bit but no I really must get a nap as DH is taking me out for a celebration dinner.


Enjoy your evening out!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Congratulations Daralene! Never doubted you would ace it!


Great card Kate!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Its more of a living nightmare I think. You're all in my prayers.


LOL! That's true, but it's so much better now, knowing that we have an attorney, the money hurts a bit, but at least we know he'll have great representation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It does, but it's real life for you and will be for awhile. Just know that we are here for you. I was quite afraid that with the "felony" attached to the charges, that he would be looking at a significant sentence--but certainly not that long. It's a really good idea for him to move in with Marla for awhile. Many prayers and hugs.


Yes, we never dreamed that long a time, but I'm feeling much relieved and less stressed this evening, Marla and I decided after seeing and telling Christopher what's going on we were each going home to thoroughly decompress. 
We'll pick up the cashiers check in the morning around 8am, sign the contract and then head to Scottsbluff to paint ceramics and pick up Davids check and do what little shopping and bill paying that we need to do, that will be nice. 
I'm really looking forward to David getting home, I need a hug. lol :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After all that, I expect you could use more than a "cuppa". Hope all will turn out well in the end


Oh yah!! But I'll stay out of David's Patron until he gets home Saturday. :sm04: 
I'm optimistic that it will. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's different when it feels you know the folk involved- soap opera you can dismiss as the writer's fantasy- this is far more serious.


That quite true. Yes, this is the rest of his life that we are dealing with, and that's why the lawyer wants him in jail where he can't put it in any more jeopardy that it already is, he wants to make sure he gets rid of the felonies, the misdemeanors he can live with as they won't impact his ability to find work or anything else.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, big hugs.
> 
> I've gotten those calls with my prefix--what they don't know is no one else's that I know is the same as mine, so I don't answer. I figure if it is someone who does need to get in touch, they'd leave a voicemail.


I think it's a scam so just delete them. It's weird though that it's 44 the UK prefix, underneath the number it comes up New Zealand even weirder!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that is quite a drama KayeJo, and expensive so hope Christopher learns from it all. The lawyer sounds like he really means business!
> For the past 3 days I have been getting calls on my cellphone, from numbers 0044........ but haven't answered them as thought it might be the family in England trying to call me. I was just out visiting Julie, and got another one from a different number but same prefix. Wondering if it's the scammers trying their luck again. Quite late in the evening from that part of the world compared to early afternoon here. I am deleting them as am getting them.


He has, he's finally realized that she doesn't care about anything or anyone. He's okay with staying where he is while the lawyer does what he needs too, he's wishing he could be working, but understands why the lawyer wants him inside. 
I'd delete them too, I get some that they never leave a message, so just delete.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the house all cleaned & laundry done up again, now I can get back to doing the things I want to do ????????
> DH picked up my books from the library when he was in town, that book had so many gorgeous designs that I went looking & found one used on Amazon. I would never get th m Knit before the book is due
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnificent-Mittens-Anna-Zilboorg/dp/0964639130/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518736270&sr=1-2&keywords=Magnificent+mittens
> ...


David loves the big bang, he wouldn't watch it when it first came out as he was sure it'd be stupid, but now he watches it every chance he gets.

Make a copy of the pattern that you want to use, the library said it is legal to copy from a library book as one can rarely get the patterns done before having to take the books back. You just can't give the copy to anyone else or sell it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brisbane and surrounds really need a decent storm to break the heat. We are swimming in humidity.


Wow!!!!! Stay hydrated!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, my deepest sympathy and thank Marla for getting lawyer. It must feel worse than a soap opera as there aren't commercial breaks to restore energy. I know, my son is sober now but there were years I was afraid to hear next happening. Will keep Christopher in my prayers. Hugs.


Thank you, yes, I understand the worry about your son, I have had that worry about Christopher a lot, especially in Texas. I think at this point, I'm hopeful. 
The lawyer also said that if we cross paths with any of them, BE NICE! Don't give them anything to use. And he'll handle the paternity too, when the time comes and custody.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, big hugs.
> 
> I've gotten those calls with my prefix--what they don't know is no one else's that I know is the same as mine, so I don't answer. I figure if it is someone who does need to get in touch, they'd leave a voicemail.


Thank you, hugging back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think it's a scam so just delete them. It's weird though that it's 44 the UK prefix, underneath the number it comes up New Zealand even weirder!


Yep, I got a call today from a local number for a telemarketer that was not local. :sm22:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brisbane and surrounds really need a decent storm to break the heat. We are swimming in humidity.


Not much different from what we've got, Heather, but our humidity is higher!

Humidity today is 97% (I just looked)

But it must be really tough when you are out working in full blast of the sun, commiserations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That quite true. Yes, this is the rest of his life that we are dealing with, and that's why the lawyer wants him in jail where he can't put it in any more jeopardy that it already is, he wants to make sure he gets rid of the felonies, the misdemeanors he can live with as they won't impact his ability to find work or anything else.


I hope he is remorseful. He is so lucky Marla is helping him with the lawyer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank First appt not til 3/2.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope he is remorseful. He is so lucky Marla is helping him with the lawyer.


Oh yah, I think he's regretting everything at this point, and he's very lucky. He said he loved us, I said PROVE IT!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank First appt not til 3/2.


Something wonderful to look forward too. :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sadly, it sometimes take a wake-up call of this magnitude to shock some sense of the realities of life into some of our young people. Praying that this one will be sufficient for Christopher before he tosses his life away over things, ideas, people who aren't worthy of his sacrifice and that he realizes the reality of the fact that he, too, has a ''diamond inside of his heart'' which gives him so much more value as a person than he's recognized before this frightful experience.

Hugs to each of you, Kaye Jo.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yah, I think he's regretting everything at this point, and he's very lucky. He said he loved us, I said PROVE IT!


So many difficult things to deal with in this situation. Sounds like you have taken some costly but wise steps on Christopher's behalf. I hope all goes as well as is possible for him. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sadly, it sometimes take a wake-up call of this magnitude to shock some sense of the realities of life into some of our young people. Praying that this one will be sufficient for Christopher before he tosses his life away over things, ideas, people who aren't worthy of his sacrifice and that he realizes the reality of the fact that he, too, has a ''diamond inside of his heart'' which gives him so much more value as a person than he's recognized before this frightful experience.
> 
> Hugs to each of you, Kaye Jo.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So true!
Christopher's biggest fault is that he is way too trusting of people, he sees the best in people, even if it isn't there to see, considering all he's been through in life, he's still very naive and he has a heart the size of Alaska, and he is finally realizing that you can't rescue people who don't want to be rescued. He always thought that he'd be treated the way he treated others, after all, that's what I taught him, but he's found that sometimes that doesn't happen. 
HUGS back!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> So many difficult things to deal with in this situation. Sounds like you have taken some costly but wise steps on Christopher's behalf. I hope all goes as well as is possible for him. Sending you hugs.


Yes. 
I think he's figuring it out, and he just needs to work on himself, and stay out of relationships for a while, longer than a couple months at the very least and then not just jump into bed and walla, it's a relationship, not.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So true!
> Christopher's biggest fault is that he is way too trusting of people, he sees the best in people, even if it isn't there to see, considering all he's been through in life, he's still very naive and he has a heart the size of Alaska, and he is finally realizing that you can't rescue people who don't want to be rescued. He always thought that he'd be treated the way he treated others, after all, that's what I taught him, but he's found that sometimes that doesn't happen.
> HUGS back!!


It's good Marla has the money to help with a lawyer. I hope he realizes how lucky he is to have Marla & you in his life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good Marla has the money to help with a lawyer. I hope he realizes how lucky he is to have Marla & you in his life.


Yes, thank goodness she is the one who inherited my grandparents retirement account and is generous, she had to borrow on it, and I'll help make the payments, and so will Christopher eventually, but had anyone else inherited, he'd be SOL. 
What's so frustrating is that we raised him to have better sense. UGH! I could just shake him until his teeth rattled out of his head.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, see you all tomorrow sometime, hopefully before Sam starts a new week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


Congratulations! I knew you could do it!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Lin!!!


And Happy Birthday from me..... :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KayeJo, lots of hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yah, I think he's regretting everything at this point, and he's very lucky. He said he loved us, I said PROVE IT!


That is the tough part.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry you have to go through this kayejo - just remember we are here 24/7 - we got your back. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my black humor showing - then you would need to pay for implants. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, thank goodness she is the one who inherited my grandparents retirement account and is generous, she had to borrow on it, and I'll help make the payments, and so will Christopher eventually, but had anyone else inherited, he'd be SOL.
> What's so frustrating is that we raised him to have better sense. UGH! I could just shake him until his teeth rattled out of his head.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, Happy for you cancer did not come back and that you were wise enough to be. Persistent. Love that you are compassionate enough to mentor other women. Thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the house all cleaned & laundry done up again, now I can get back to doing the things I want to do ????????
> DH picked up my books from the library when he was in town, that book had so many gorgeous designs that I went looking & found one used on Amazon. I would never get th m Knit before the book is due
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnificent-Mittens-Anna-Zilboorg/dp/0964639130/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518736270&sr=1-2&keywords=Magnificent+mittens
> ...


I've been watching the Big Bang Theory for several seasons, and I love it! Have you watched the spinoff series "Young Sheldon"? Even my DH likes to watch it, the young actor who portrays Sheldon is so talented!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


20-50 years you must be torn between worrying yourself sick and wanting to throttle him for getting himself in this situation


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the house all cleaned & laundry done up again, now I can get back to doing the things I want to do ????????
> DH picked up my books from the library when he was in town, that book had so many gorgeous designs that I went looking & found one used on Amazon. I would never get th m Knit before the book is due
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnificent-Mittens-Anna-Zilboorg/dp/0964639130/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518736270&sr=1-2&keywords=Magnificent+mittens
> ...


Watched it for years , Sheldon is my nickname as we are quite alike apparently, ok I admit a lot alike , although I will allow visiters to sit in my seat ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence.
> I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


Oh dear sorry to hear about your dad's fall, I do hope he agrees to wear his alert necklace all the time from now on. My mum didnt like the necklace one so we got it changed to a wrist band one and she never took it off....it saved her life on three occasions.

I really like the colours in the blanket, it's lovely. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


20-50 years sounds horrific, they don't get that long for murder here. Sounds like a lot of money but if that's what it takes it has to be done. Keeping you all in my thoughts and hoping for the very best outcome.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow that is quite a drama KayeJo, and expensive so hope Christopher learns from it all. The lawyer sounds like he really means business!
> For the past 3 days I have been getting calls on my cellphone, from numbers 0044........ but haven't answered them as thought it might be the family in England trying to call me. I was just out visiting Julie, and got another one from a different number but same prefix. Wondering if it's the scammers trying their luck again. Quite late in the evening from that part of the world compared to early afternoon here. I am deleting them as am getting them.


Sounds like some sort of scam. I've been getting similar from all over the UK, from places where I don't even know anyone. I block them on my phone but they just pop up again from a different area.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, I got a call today from a local number for a telemarketer that was not local. :sm22:


It seems it doesn't matter where they're calling from they can make it appear to be coming from somewhere else. Someone told me that all the calls I'm getting, apparently from all over the UK, are probably all coming from the same place.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, wonderful, hope someday to know how to do that.


Are you using an iPad? I can tell you what to do for that, but not another computer. :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


OMG I hope it all works out for Christopher, you must be so worried. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Up bright and early this morning , got the washing done and now hanging on the line was frosty but nice blue skies so i think it will dry , got the slow cooker on , nice beef stew for tonight , and Ive been grocery shopping , what a lovely experience , quiet and no queue, will definitley go early again , saw they had 10 lemons in a box on offer for 50p yes 50p couldnt believe it so had to have some , think it will be lemonade , lemon water , lemon cake , lemon cheesecake , which will be fun as husbands not keen on lemon flavour ????
Kicked son out of door as its 9.30 time for him to get to unni , he is so slow on the mornings , and I'm now going to turn into the house elf and clean his room I cant stand to look at it another minute and Im on the hunt for the elusive rarely seen almost extinct species the other sock , ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up bright and early this morning , got the washing done and now hanging on the line was frosty but nice blue skies so i think it will dry , got the slow cooker on , nice beef stew for tonight , and Ive been grocery shopping , what a lovely experience , quiet and no queue, will definitley go early again , saw they had 10 lemons in a box on offer for 50p yes 50p couldnt believe it so had to have some , think it will be lemonade , lemon water , lemon cake , lemon cheesecake , which will be fun as husbands not keen on lemon flavour ????
> Kicked son out of door as its 9.30 time for him to get to unni , he is so slow on the mornings , and I'm now going to turn into the house elf and clean his room I cant stand to look at it another minute and Im on the hunt for the elusive rarely seen almost extinct species the other sock , ????


Can I come to visit, as you make all these lemony things!?
I do like your sense of humour- re that elusive almost extinct species!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up bright and early this morning , got the washing done and now hanging on the line was frosty but nice blue skies so i think it will dry , got the slow cooker on , nice beef stew for tonight , and Ive been grocery shopping , what a lovely experience , quiet and no queue, will definitley go early again , saw they had 10 lemons in a box on offer for 50p yes 50p couldnt believe it so had to have some , think it will be lemonade , lemon water , lemon cake , lemon cheesecake , which will be fun as husbands not keen on lemon flavour ????
> Kicked son out of door as its 9.30 time for him to get to unni , he is so slow on the mornings , and I'm now going to turn into the house elf and clean his room I cant stand to look at it another minute and Im on the hunt for the elusive rarely seen almost extinct species the other sock , ????


Hope your expedition for the lost sock is successful, but beware of the dangerous mouldy-mug-under-the-bed! :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


Woo Hoo! We knew you would pass! Yay :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> In one way its a good thing I dont have a good LYS as i dont have the spare money to spend there , but it would be nice to have the chance to look at something different once in a while and choose something special especially when birthday and mothersday come around .


Take yourself to Harrogate next week then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back in Adleaide for a few days. Looking after two little kids tonight. One a=was asleep before we go there so He has been hard work (well he did cry on the car for about 10 minutes but spat out his dummy so after stopping once I just kept going).
Figured for E it was unfair on her to come home (to her place) with Grandma and Granddad and then be expected to go straight to bed. SO we played and read for a while. She found some cards and she said ticket, toot toot ticket. So I said the toot is taking you to bed. So off she went with ticket in hand, climbed into bed and other than calling out for her dummy and again to say she found one she has been quite in the bedroom-though not in bed all the time. Think she is now asleep as has haven't heard her for a while. She seems to have learnt that she is not allowed out the bedroom once she has been put down for the night.

Asleep- went to sleep in a little chair that folds down so I have just put her in her bed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


Oh my!! Gee wizz you dont get 20years here for murder! Gosh I hope the laywer is able to help and that Christopher really does appreciate how serious this all is. Wow. Big Hugs to you all. 
:sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's our half term school holiday here so DH and I took Luke up to Glasgow to the Kelvingrove Museum. He really enjoyed being on a train for the first time! We also took the underground train (think Metro) and he saw Egyptian mummies in the museum to top the day off!


Funny to think how many times I have taken E on a train and Luke has just been on one for the first time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the house all cleaned & laundry done up again, now I can get back to doing the things I want to do ????????
> DH picked up my books from the library when he was in town, that book had so many gorgeous designs that I went looking & found one used on Amazon. I would never get th m Knit before the book is due
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnificent-Mittens-Anna-Zilboorg/dp/0964639130/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518736270&sr=1-2&keywords=Magnificent+mittens
> ...


Oh yes, love that show. I have watched it right from the start of Season 1. Worth finding and watching.... I like the earlier seasons the best.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew asked me tonight if I would ask my knitting friends if anyone has a recipe for cooking carrots that does not make the carrots taste sweet. If anyone has any recipes, please share them with me so I can see if Matthew will eat the cooked carrots. I thought it was wonderful that he asked me to turn to this group to come up with ideas. He knows this group has good cooks since he has attended the KAP's and seen it for himself. Thanks to anyone who helps him out with this request.


If you don't watch salt you could just cook them in salted water. The salt might counteract the sweetness. But never really thought that they are sweet though I guess they are.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brisbane and surrounds really need a decent storm to break the heat. We are swimming in humidity.


Try and stay cool Heather, we have had our fair share of that type of heat this Summer. The humidity is the worst.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Not quite as hot as you, it's 30C in the lounge right now, and very humid also. The cyclone Gita is supposed to be coming in from Monday next week.


Ugh thats hot for inside. :sm12:

We have had some quite cool days, I have even had cardigan on!. We are to have 27c tomorrow. :sm11: So far no more extreme heat forecast here, fingers crossed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have got the first 20 rows of the Elizabeth coat done. 5 different cables ranging in use from 1 to 4 for each one. Written down the order and write down each time I finish a row (recording each of the 5 separately as they have 4 different rows counts. And now I am decreasing as well- with 2 sets of decreases of differing row counts as well!
Don't have a photo yet as not quite enough to really show. Next time I am back I will take one first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kahlua or Carolans ( like Baileys but better IMHO) are the only liquors I like but I usually dilute with milk & ice. I rarely drink anything alcoholic
> DH likes Carolans in coffee, I hate coffe so wouldn't waste the Carolans ????


I like coffee but wouldn't waste the Carolans in it (I agree better than Baileys)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your sweater looks great.
> 
> No wonder E loved the panda, they are like a big teddybear. I've never seen one except in photos.
> 
> ...


Probably the dryer- not in the right place, it will go in the laundry (and is at least out the way now as it has been moved). Actually it can go in anytime now. But I had been using the top of the washing machine for the dishes but don't need it now. Mind you don't know when it will happen. :sm01:

Used the new oven for the first time today just to heat something up. Needed the temperature higher but that will come with experience of the oven.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never seen a panda in person that I recall. Many zoos don't have them, I think. Lucky E! One of my favorites at our zoo is a capybara. I don't know why I like them so much but they seem very zen. :sm04:
> 
> I made the appointment with my doc and surprised she could get me in on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Joy, I made my first quilt with a hoop. It took forever but I did it. I can't get a big one through the throat in my machine either; I find hand work meditative when I'm in the right mood, but when I just want to finish, it can be frustrating. I'm sure yours will turn out well even so.


These Pandas two are the only ones in the southern hemisphere so it was a real coup when we first got them. Attempting to breed them, but it is hard and they are not getting anywhere. The day we went they discovered she is not pregnant yet again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the team that started this cricket series lowest of the three teams has just won their fourth in the series and if we win the final on the weekend we will have jumped to number 1-I thought we were 7th before the series started! And this time NZ scored a record total and we chased it down with the highest ever score in this version of the game (at any level). But the game that really matters having got this far is the final. A time when if we lose the final it seems unfair as we have won every game we played but that happens in sport.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, I'd have called in a professional to take over, but then I know my David does not, emphatically not, like to do household repairs let alone renovations, so he would procrastinate as long as possible and get part of something done, probably something that is needed immediately and then go fishing. The man does have his priorities, fishing first, everything else later. lolol
> He just parked in Concordia, Missouri.


Because he has started so many bits getting some one in just won't work!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking a little rough - hopefully it will be all put together by the time you get back from your mom's. actually i would probably stay with your mom until is is completed.
> --- sam
> 
> i meant to add that i really like the jumper. --- sam


Can't stay with Mum- this place is only rented until early March. Will be there most of the time. Hoping to stay at a friends place for a few weeks after that and then back home. But work will be slow after a rush on other things (not kitchen) as D starts his new job Monday and is continuing with study as well. So he will have very little spare time. I will just keep running off to stay at peoples houses when the chance arises.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had an email come in from Rick, Charlotte's DH, (Charlotte whose user name was Pontuf)- Pontuf was the name of one of her Spaniels. Sadly Pontuf died earlier today- he was riddled with cancer, but at least he has not lingered in pain.
> Rick now though, is even more alone.


The poor man.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Love all the photos., Aww well both the pandas and the tapirs are black and white so I think Elizabeth did very well! LOL
> 
> Your kitchen is really taking shape finally. And travel safe and enjoy your time away.
> :sm11:


And when we first saw them it was just a back view- of a black and white lump. Sp Panda reasonable. But funny how even after she saw them up they were Panda's .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so agree with hoping the baby isn't Christophers and am so glad that you and David are of one mind regarding this situation.4 s


But if it isn't Christophers what future has the poor baby got?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have got the first 20 rows of the Elizabeth coat done. 5 different cables ranging in use from 1 to 4 for each one. Written down the order and write down each time I finish a row (recording each of the 5 separately as they have 4 different rows counts. And now I am decreasing as well- with 2 sets of decreases of differing row counts as well!
> Don't have a photo yet as not quite enough to really show. Next time I am back I will take one first.


 :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen and Cashmere, thank you for clarification, silly me.


I wondered which she meant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Saved! I may make the first one this summer for sh*# and giggles.


They are nice (especially the first one) -I didn't look the first time as I was trying to read quickly. But I have been chatty! Not the smartest thing to do when i am so far behind and no digests read either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


What wonderfully exciting news for you - and for all of us. Congratulations. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Probably the dryer- not in the right place, it will go in the laundry (and is at least out the way now as it has been moved). Actually it can go in anytime now. But I had been using the top of the washing machine for the dishes but don't need it now. Mind you don't know when it will happen. :sm01:
> 
> Used the new oven for the first time today just to heat something up. Needed the temperature higher but that will come with experience of the oven.


When I was having all the trouble with the oven heating evenly, I found in the manual how to calibrate the oven + or - 50f degrees. I did the same when Dd got her kitchen redone. The oven will register more than the set for temperature in the beginning since it's programmed to allow for opening the door to put somethingin the preheated oven. It's then programed to go to the set temperature for the remaining baking time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. I've downloaded it. Haven't don't any sock in ages but these draw me to them. We shall see.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Gwen. No, but I'll post it now.
> The yarn is Trekking XXL in colorway 139, the pattern is Down the Rabbit Hole, https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/down-the-rabbit-hole-2


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frightening and painful for your dad! Prayers for him and family and do hope this will send the message home to him to wear his alert.
How thankful that friends were coming for coffee.

Also, the blanket turned out lovely.


Maatje said:


> Got a call from my sister who lives about 5 minutes from my 93 year old dad. He lost his balance and fell in his apartment. Broke the bone connecting to his elbow and shoved a piece of bone up his arm. Wasn't wearing his life alert necklace of course, cause he doesn't need that thing! Thankfully some friends were coming for coffee so they could tend to him until my sister showed up. He's very stubborn and fiercely independent so this has been quite unsettling for him. He's in surgery now and will stay overnight until they get some help in place for him. He wasn't too keen about the overnight stay, but thankfully didn't argue. We are hoping this will encourage him to wear his life alert. We keep telling him it's so he can keep his independence and continue on his own, but he sees it as losing his independence.
> I finished my dil's blanket yesterday. Always amazes me what blocking does. Even for cheap acrylic like red heart. Definitely not my favorite yarn to work with, but it wears well and since dil is nervous about washing hand made things, it's the way to go. Anyway, she picked green and pink but I put in the white. Not my favorite, but it's done! A nice mindless evening knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


20-50 years! Be unlucky to get that for manslaughter here (and usually out by then for murder as well even if get life).
Sure needs a good lawyer then. But what an expense for Marla.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOOHOO Knew you would ace this! Welcome to USA citizenship! Couldn't have a nicer new citizen join us!!!????


Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well ended up with Gordon awake. He took a long time to settle back down becuase I suspect that waiting for a bottle and the lights woke him more than a feed from Mum. But he is down now.
He rolls so well that he rolls onto his tummy to sleep- looks so much more comfortable to me and natural than the back!
His parents are home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That quite true. Yes, this is the rest of his life that we are dealing with, and that's why the lawyer wants him in jail where he can't put it in any more jeopardy that it already is, he wants to make sure he gets rid of the felonies, the misdemeanors he can live with as they won't impact his ability to find work or anything else.


It sounds like this lawyer will work hard for Christopher.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness Marla was able to borrow the $$; that is quite a hefty amount. Will be praying and praying that the lawyer is able to get it dropped or at least significantly reduced. I think Christopher moving in with Marla is an excellent idea. Christopher needs to be thankful that his lawyer is being so thorough; perhaps he (Christopher) will do some serious changes so that in the end this horrible experience will be all for good. He owes you, Marla, and David HUGE thanks as I'm sure he is well aware.


Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think it's a scam so just delete them. It's weird though that it's 44 the UK prefix, underneath the number it comes up New Zealand even weirder!


There is a phone scam here too. They call and let it ring once and then hope that we will call them back. I don't know how they gain money from that but there must be a way.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Up bright and early this morning , got the washing done and now hanging on the line was frosty but nice blue skies so i think it will dry , got the slow cooker on , nice beef stew for tonight , and Ive been grocery shopping , what a lovely experience , quiet and no queue, will definitley go early again , saw they had 10 lemons in a box on offer for 50p yes 50p couldnt believe it so had to have some , think it will be lemonade , lemon water , lemon cake , lemon cheesecake , which will be fun as husbands not keen on lemon flavour ????
> Kicked son out of door as its 9.30 time for him to get to unni , he is so slow on the mornings , and I'm now going to turn into the house elf and clean his room I cant stand to look at it another minute and Im on the hunt for the elusive rarely seen almost extinct species the other sock , ????


Slow down girl, you'll be burnt out by 10.00!! It is a lovely day though, blue skies, sunshine and 10c down here. Just got in from work and may just do a little light housework myself this afternoon! Amazing what a bit of sunshine can do for you (like showing up dirty windows). :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoyed the Meditative Doodling class yesterday. Just what I need...another hobby! Today will pick up friend and go to knitting group. My friend was in an auto accident a couple of weeks ago and can't drive right now. We are going out to lunch before the knitting group. I can't believe I haven't touched my needles at all this week; unheard of! LOL! Weather-wise, we have yet another cold front moving in...yuck. On a positive note though we have daffodils blooming. Speaking of flowers, my DD (Hannah) surprised me yesterday. When I got up from taking a nap sitting on the kitchen island was a vase of flowers and a sign saying "to mom, love you to the moon and back". Put a smile on my face.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> These Pandas two are the only ones in the southern hemisphere so it was a real coup when we first got them. Attempting to breed them, but it is hard and they are not getting anywhere. The day we went they discovered she is not pregnant yet again.


I seem to remember reading something in a newspaper about Australia having the only two pandas in the southern hemisphere a while back. It seems pandas are notoriously difficult to get pregnant. Perhaps they need to be given a good old "birds and bees" talking to. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I've been watching the Big Bang Theory for several seasons, and I love it! Have you watched the spinoff series "Young Sheldon"? Even my DH likes to watch it, the young actor who portrays Sheldon is so talented!


The Young Sheldon one came on last night too, it was good also


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoyed the Meditative Doodling class yesterday. Just what I need...another hobby! Today will pick up friend and go to knitting group. My friend was in an auto accident a couple of weeks ago and can't drive right now. We are going out to lunch before the knitting group. I can't believe I haven't touched my needles at all this week; unheard of! LOL! Weather-wise, we have yet another cold front moving in...yuck. On a positive note though we have daffodils blooming. Speaking of flowers, my DD (Hannah) surprised me yesterday. When I got up from taking a nap sitting on the kitchen island was a vase of flowers and a sign saying "to mom, love you to the moon and back". Put a smile on my face.


What a lovely thought. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Watched it for years , Sheldon is my nickname as we are quite alike apparently, ok I admit a lot alike , although I will allow visiters to sit in my seat ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> 20-50 years sounds horrific, they don't get that long for murder here. Sounds like a lot of money but if that's what it takes it has to be done. Keeping you all in my thoughts and hoping for the very best outcome.


Here also, just get a slap on the hands. 1st degree murder is 25 years to life depending on circumstances


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up bright and early this morning , got the washing done and now hanging on the line was frosty but nice blue skies so i think it will dry , got the slow cooker on , nice beef stew for tonight , and Ive been grocery shopping , what a lovely experience , quiet and no queue, will definitley go early again , saw they had 10 lemons in a box on offer for 50p yes 50p couldnt believe it so had to have some , think it will be lemonade , lemon water , lemon cake , lemon cheesecake , which will be fun as husbands not keen on lemon flavour ????
> Kicked son out of door as its 9.30 time for him to get to unni , he is so slow on the mornings , and I'm now going to turn into the house elf and clean his room I cant stand to look at it another minute and Im on the hunt for the elusive rarely seen almost extinct species the other sock , ????


I finally threw out some of those odd, almost extinct species last week, they probably match what you have????????seems when you throw them away, the other shows up.
You should wouldn't find lemons at that price here, they are about $1 each


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope your expedition for the lost sock is successful, but beware of the dangerous mouldy-mug-under-the-bed! :sm23: :sm06:


Oh, God, that brings back memories????my oldest used to have cereal bowls under there, yuk


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I have got the first 20 rows of the Elizabeth coat done. 5 different cables ranging in use from 1 to 4 for each one. Written down the order and write down each time I finish a row (recording each of the 5 separately as they have 4 different rows counts. And now I am decreasing as well- with 2 sets of decreases of differing row counts as well!
> Don't have a photo yet as not quite enough to really show. Next time I am back I will take one first.


I bookmarked that pattern but from the sounds of it, I should take it out of my library ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Probably the dryer- not in the right place, it will go in the laundry (and is at least out the way now as it has been moved). Actually it can go in anytime now. But I had been using the top of the washing machine for the dishes but don't need it now. Mind you don't know when it will happen. :sm01:
> 
> Used the new oven for the first time today just to heat something up. Needed the temperature higher but that will come with experience of the oven.


I see. I had wondered because on the house hunter shows in Europe the washers are often in the kitchen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoyed the Meditative Doodling class yesterday. Just what I need...another hobby! Today will pick up friend and go to knitting group. My friend was in an auto accident a couple of weeks ago and can't drive right now. We are going out to lunch before the knitting group. I can't believe I haven't touched my needles at all this week; unheard of! LOL! Weather-wise, we have yet another cold front moving in...yuck. On a positive note though we have daffodils blooming. Speaking of flowers, my DD (Hannah) surprised me yesterday. When I got up from taking a nap sitting on the kitchen island was a vase of flowers and a sign saying "to mom, love you to the moon and back". Put a smile on my face.


Have fun. What a great daughter you raised


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, i am using an IPad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, Hannah’s flowers made me smile too. Meditative doodling sounds fun. Enjoy lunch and your knitting group.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


Many many congratulations. We all knew you could do it. Now have a few deep breaths and relax, then celebrate.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

B


Lurker 2 said:


> Can I come to visit, as you make all these lemony things!?
> I do like your sense of humour- re that elusive almost extinct species!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see. I had wondered because on the house hunter shows in Europe the washers are often in the kitchen


Here washing machines are always in the kitchen, or utility room if you have one. I only know of two houses with washers in an upstairs bathroom which seems to make a lot of sense, and that was because the owners decided that's where they wanted them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well done and congratulations Daralene , we knew you would do it ????


Thank you so much. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great news, Daralene! Hassle free travel in future!


Thanks Julie! Big relief and load off my shoulders.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Yea, Daralene. Well done and glad it is behind you. I would think taking the oath will be thrilling.


It sure will be. My son called to say he will take off work to be there. :sm24: Taking the oath means so much to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> congratulations daralene - there was never any doubt in any of our minds that you would sail through this with flying colors. have a glass of wine when you get up from your nap to celebrate. i am so excited for you. --- sam


Thank you Sam.

Well, I didn't have wine to celebrate, I had an espresso martini with Kaluha and chocolate and the glass rimmed with chocolate. It was soooooo good. Didn't know I liked martinis. Not sure I would like it with gin but like it with vodka.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see. I had wondered because on the house hunter shows in Europe the washers are often in the kitchen


Yes very normal here to have them in the kitchen unless you are lucky enough to have a utility room (usually off the kitchen.) Houses here don't usually have basements.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, i am using an IPad.


Once I find the picture I want on Google I just hold my finger on it and a drop down menu appears. Choose 'Save Image' and it should then be saved into your photographs. From there just use the usual method on KTP to post it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Here washing machines are always in the kitchen, or utility room if you have one. I only know of two houses with washers in an upstairs bathroom which seems to make a lot of sense, and that was because the owners decided that's where they wanted them.


My old house had a utility room and it was great, just off the kitchen. This house has the hookups in the garage, but I don't have a washer/dryer here. I had them in the garage in San Antonio, too, which opened right off the kitchen as it does here--I think they try to place them near other water pipes to make the plumbing easier.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - what travels does bill have lined up? --- sam


Canary Islands, Vienna (Austria), and Scotland, which isn't finalized yet. I may be going to Chile by myself. A Neurologist that I met in Panama has invited me to her home. She is the doctor that changed the law in Chile so that anybody who thinks they are having a stroke can now get treatment for free. I'm really nervous about going and so surprised she want me to come by myself. DH is encouraging me to overcome my nervousness and accept. We will see, she will be planning a course for the Panama Music Therapy program they are starting in Panama and attending the Chile Jazz Festival. I'm good for visiting for a short time, like an hour, but now sure how I would do with someone so educated for a longer time. Also, my energy level is so low. I am very honored by the invitation though. I don't know what I would do without DH with me as I have been having new problems with my back, so handling the suitcase would definitely be a problem. I think one could mail the suitcase, which might be a solution. I think I will try and overcome my fears and accept. Bill said it is such an honor and she obviously likes me. Of course, I'm thinking, I hope she still will after our visit together. LOL. I will have to start doing my positive talk again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm having real problems getting on here today, it opens up but half the page is missing and no matter how long I wait it doesn't appear! Is anyone else experiencing this? I can get in by going through Google but it's a bit of a faff having to do that every time. Oh well, at least I can still get on... :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's fantastic news - of course, I knew it would go well, but certainly understand all of the worry and angst that you've suffered. So glad that all of your future journeys will be worry free (from this aspect, at least). We all have a degree of worry about connecting flights, reservations being correct - but all of those are very manageable. Great Job!


Yes, I've had the worry of connecting flights, etc., on top of being pulled aside and told I couldn't come home or scolded, didn't yell, but yelling tone and angry with me. I was so surprised at how nice everyone was at the USCIS and nobody was on a power trip at all. From the security people where we went through the metal detectors to the man at the window that let the agent know I was there. He was so encouraging and nice to me, knowing I was worried about my attorney being late. He stood up and cheered when I came out and gave him the thumbs up. He even told me I was a breath of fresh air and that the agent was a lady and very nice. The agent was very professional and didn't engage in conversation other than to ask the questions, fill out the forms on her computer, but she took great care and in record time passed me. So a final good experience and now, no more trouble. Now to teach my body that I don't have to start shaking & flood my body with adrenaline when I get off the plane. LOL. I actually felt like a criminal knowing what was awaiting me.

I did have to laugh about the lawyer though. Granted, he was helpful, but he would say if you have any questions call. I would wait until I had a list and only called twice with questions and most of the time his answer was, you are overthinking this and not really answer me. These were questions about the test and I'm sure he didn't know that part. Anything legal he answered. I would laugh because after not answering me and accusing me of overthinking it, he would say if you have any questions call me again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have distilled water in the house for DH's Cpap so that's a great idea...Thanks.


Yes, mom also told me to use it for my steamer and that any appliance that takes water would last longer with distilled water. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well shucks that didn't work but i'll Bet Kate will send you great card.


That's ok. I will check out the links. Thank you so much!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> hurrah! So happy for you and us!


Thank you so very much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Well done Daralene, I knew you could do it. Congratulations. You deserve a good nap now, I bet you didn't sleep much last night.


Thank you. You sure are right about not getting much sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations, I knew you'd do well
> 
> It must cost a fortune to do that with lawyers involved, I never thought about needing that


Because of having broken my stay for 8 years, I really did have a problem. I always intended to come back and had kept a driver's license here with an American address and proof that I came back every year and sometimes more than once, so those are the only reasons I could apply. Otherwise I would have had to go back to Canada and reapply for a new green card unless they would have approved me while living here. It did get complicated. Having the lawyer helped me to have all the information I needed and I had a package an inch high, so a lot of documents I had to come up with. Involved going back into parents history and finding documents online for them too as far back as 1955 and her citizenship papers and date she took her oath. It was a lot of work but without the attorney I wouldn't have known to do so many things not mentioned here. He cost $1500 and then the government charges.
Application preparation fee: $199
USCIS filing fee: $640
Biometrics fee: $85
Total: $924


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been using filtered water but obviously that's not good enough. I guess I'll have to buy some distilled water. Water here is very full of iron. If you fill a pail & leave it sit the bottom will be rusty????we have an iron filter & water softener


That's too bad. One would think that filtered water would be ok. Wonder if a reverse osmosis would help. Guess it would depend on whether it gets rid of iron. I would think it would. Guess you will never need iron supplements. Found out that after women reach a certain age, they don't necessarily need iron any more. Of course that would be dependent on what your doctor tells you, but not having the monthly cycle any more, we have less tendency to be iron deficient.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *WOOHOO, Daralene!* Welcome, fellow citizen! Enjoy your celebration--you have earned it and then some!


Awww, thanks Sorlenna. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Congratulations Daralene! Never doubted you would ace it!


I always love your cards, but of course, I love this one the MOST. :sm02: I couldn't take the smile off my face yesterday and you put it back on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Congratulations! We knew you would ace it.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Warmest congratulations to you dear Daralene you have made my day with that news!!!!


Thank you so much Fan. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 9Well, the saga continues...
> Marla stopped at the lawyers, the lawyer we were going to use retired, but his partner is still practicing, he's lost 2 cases in 29 yrs, needless to say, Marla hired him, we have to take him the money tomorrow morning and sign the contract and then he's on retainer, he's not cheap, Marla borrowed the money from her retirement, $15,000.00 but without good representation, Christopher is looking at 20-50yrs. The attorney thinks he can get it at the very least dropped to misdemeanors, if not dropped altogether. Keeping fingers crossed.
> We aren't to talk to anyone here about it, and he said to cancel the bail appointment and leave him there for the time being, he'll handle everything, but he wants him in where they can't get him into anymore trouble.
> We are both relieved, but exhausted, it's so emotionally draining.
> ...


Dear friend, it's worse than a soap opera because it is real. I know there will be prayers from many of us. I could just cry thinking of what you are going through. So expensive for your lawyer. I wish you could pay 1/2 up front and 1/2 when done, but I suppose even if he has all the money, he wants to keep up his good record, so that is good. Hugs, Hugs, and more hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Well done.


Thanks Martina.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm having real problems getting on here today, it opens up but half the page is missing and no matter how long I wait it doesn't appear! Is anyone else experiencing this? I can get in by going through Google but it's a bit of a faff having to do that every time. Oh well, at least I can still get on... :sm16: :sm06:


Aargh!! I am getting more and more of those pop up ads. Someone on the digest suggested a 3 day boycott of KP. Not sure anyone would notice?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the house all cleaned & laundry done up again, now I can get back to doing the things I want to do ????????
> DH picked up my books from the library when he was in town, that book had so many gorgeous designs that I went looking & found one used on Amazon. I would never get th m Knit before the book is due
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Magnificent-Mittens-Anna-Zilboorg/dp/0964639130/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1518736270&sr=1-2&keywords=Magnificent+mittens
> ...


Those look gorgeous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Hope your expedition for the lost sock is successful, but beware of the dangerous mouldy-mug-under-the-bed! :sm23: :sm06:


Found 2 , 1 behind the radiator and 1 under the rug , how it got under the rug I dont know , left son a bill for laundry , ironing and maid service ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Take yourself to Harrogate next week then.


I wish , need to save first


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I have got the first 20 rows of the Elizabeth coat done. 5 different cables ranging in use from 1 to 4 for each one. Written down the order and write down each time I finish a row (recording each of the 5 separately as they have 4 different rows counts. And now I am decreasing as well- with 2 sets of decreases of differing row counts as well!
> Don't have a photo yet as not quite enough to really show. Next time I am back I will take one first.


Look forward to seeing pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoyed the Meditative Doodling class yesterday. Just what I need...another hobby! Today will pick up friend and go to knitting group. My friend was in an auto accident a couple of weeks ago and can't drive right now. We are going out to lunch before the knitting group. I can't believe I haven't touched my needles at all this week; unheard of! LOL! Weather-wise, we have yet another cold front moving in...yuck. On a positive note though we have daffodils blooming. Speaking of flowers, my DD (Hannah) surprised me yesterday. When I got up from taking a nap sitting on the kitchen island was a vase of flowers and a sign saying "to mom, love you to the moon and back". Put a smile on my face.


What a lovely surprise , hope the cold front doesnt last


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Canary Islands, Vienna (Austria), and Scotland, which isn't finalized yet. I may be going to Chile by myself. A Neurologist that I met in Panama has invited me to her home. She is the doctor that changed the law in Chile so that anybody who thinks they are having a stroke can now get treatment for free. I'm really nervous about going and so surprised she want me to come by myself. DH is encouraging me to overcome my nervousness and accept. We will see, she will be planning a course for the Panama Music Therapy program they are starting in Panama and attending the Chile Jazz Festival. I'm good for visiting for a short time, like an hour, but now sure how I would do with someone so educated for a longer time. Also, my energy level is so low. I am very honored by the invitation though. I don't know what I would do without DH with me as I have been having new problems with my back, so handling the suitcase would definitely be a problem. I think one could mail the suitcase, which might be a solution. I think I will try and overcome my fears and accept. Bill said it is such an honor and she obviously likes me. Of course, I'm thinking, I hope she still will after our visit together. LOL. I will have to start doing my positive talk again.


Come, come, Daralene- it's all that negativity since girlhood- you are a wonderful caring person- and I am sure your friend would understand that you do tire quickly. Repeating a positive mantra really helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Found 2 , 1 behind the radiator and 1 under the rug , how it got under the rug I dont know , left son a bill for laundry , ironing and maid service ????


LOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Once I find the picture I want on Google I just hold my finger on it and a drop down menu appears. Choose 'Save Image' and it should then be saved into your photographs. From there just use the usual method on KTP to post it.


Cashmere,

Kate, think I did it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah me. Just had to fiddle with my google account and create new pass word.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, understand your concerns traveling alone and being a guest. But you got your citizenship you can do this. I know I need to have more courage too. Wanted to visit stepkids, grands, niece and exSIL & exBIL on Long Island this year and got DD and DSIL to agree to visit L.I. same time. They’d spent time in NYC while I went out to the Hamptons then we visit Jones Beach together. We’d fly together too. But now deciding maybe to visit Carol by myself. Takes 12 hours with plane change. A long day with FM, colitis and arthritis in knee.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere,
> 
> Kate, think I did it!


You did! Woohoo! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping your Dad will wear his alert from now on. Nasty wake-up call.
> Love the Feather and Fan, or is it Old Shael? - never sure which is which!


Well I don't know which one it is...I get confused as well.

As it turns out re my dad, I'm flying out to Toronto in a few hours. Turns out the surgery was more complicated and they had wire his bone together. It's his dominant hand and he lives alone and he's 93! But the surgeon in his wisdom deemed him fit to return home 3 hours after surgery with no help since he's competent. My sister fought for him but surgeon wouldn't even recommend him for a nurse to come in once a day. Family doc is out until Tuesday. My DB and sil are there now but need to leave Sunday at the latest. My sister is more than willing to help but she still has a teen at home plus she runs her own accounting business and this is busy season. I'm going for a week to see if we can get at least some home care for him....they ended up taking him back to ER at midnight. They noticed blood was seeping thru the cast. After a number of hours was bandaged and casted up again and once again sent home. My DB and sil complained bitterly but to no avail. Apparently after cleaning the arm up and putting on a new cast my dad felt better - should be an interesting week. He can't even walk and hold a cup at the same time as he loses his balance....can't dress, nothing....so hard to know what to do...... My brother was talking of respite care for a short term solution or at least until he gets some mobility in his arm back. But I'm pretty sure my dad would never agree to that.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just want to let all of you know that I passed my test/interview and will be taking my citizenship oath for Naturalization on March 15th. I'm just so excited. The lawyer threw a bit of a wrench in when he told me he would be late and I should tell them to wait. I sure didn't want to do that after I had stayed in Buffalo overnight just to be sure I was on time. Did some positive talking again and told myself I couldn't change what he did and I would do what I needed to do. Of course the agent was ready for me on time and asked through communication with the man at the window that was helping me, if I would be willing to come in without the lawyer and I had to choose to please the lawyer or her. I chose to please the agent. Lo and behold, he was there right when she called me in. Everything went great and she handed me a letter with my date, time and location to take the oath of Naturalization. I was so excited. Even the lawyer said he was surprised how quick it was and that she didn't question me about the forms at all. Guess we explained everything to her satisfaction on the sheets the lawyer had prepared. Yay!!!!
> 
> Of course I didn't sleep much, so now it is time for a lovely nap. I should have my American passport before our next trips. Such a relief. Thank you all for letting me talk with you about this process.


Congratulations!!!!!!! So proud of you!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we never dreamed that long a time, but I'm feeling much relieved and less stressed this evening, Marla and I decided after seeing and telling Christopher what's going on we were each going home to thoroughly decompress.
> We'll pick up the cashiers check in the morning around 8am, sign the contract and then head to Scottsbluff to paint ceramics and pick up Davids check and do what little shopping and bill paying that we need to do, that will be nice.
> I'm really looking forward to David getting home, I need a hug. lol :sm09:


Goodness what a drama - I'm so very sorry - hopefully this is a wake up call for Christopher- prayers for you that you find peace in the midst of it all.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Because of having broken my stay for 8 years, I really did have a problem. I always intended to come back and had kept a driver's license here with an American address and proof that I came back every year and sometimes more than once, so those are the only reasons I could apply. Otherwise I would have had to go back to Canada and reapply for a new green card unless they would have approved me while living here. It did get complicated. Having the lawyer helped me to have all the information I needed and I had a package an inch high, so a lot of documents I had to come up with. Involved going back into parents history and finding documents online for them too as far back as 1955 and her citizenship papers and date she took her oath. It was a lot of work but without the attorney I wouldn't have known to do so many things not mentioned here. He cost $1500 and then the government charges.
> Application preparation fee: $199
> USCIS filing fee: $640
> Biometrics fee: $85
> Total: $924


That's a lot of money...I'm still a Canadian although I've lived in the states for over 30 years.... Never have renewed my green card it's a different one from most.... Once in a while I think maybe I should go for it now, but then see the cost and think hmmmmm maybe not


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I don't know which one it is...I get confused as well.
> 
> As it turns out re my dad, I'm flying out to Toronto in a few hours. Turns out the surgery was more complicated and they had wire his bone together. It's his dominant hand and he lives alone and he's 93! But the surgeon in his wisdom deemed him fit to return home 3 hours after surgery with no help since he's competent. My sister fought for him but surgeon wouldn't even recommend him for a nurse to come in once a day. Family doc is out until Tuesday. My DB and sil are there now but need to leave Sunday at the latest. My sister is more than willing to help but she still has a teen at home plus she runs her own accounting business and this is busy season. I'm going for a week to see if we can get at least some home care for him....they ended up taking him back to ER at midnight. They noticed blood was seeping thru the cast. After a number of hours was bandaged and casted up again and once again sent home. My DB and sil complained bitterly but to no avail. Apparently after cleaning the arm up and putting on a new cast my dad felt better - should be an interesting week. He can't even walk and hold a cup at the same time as he loses his balance....can't dress, nothing....so hard to know what to do...... My brother was talking of respite care for a short term solution or at least until he gets some mobility in his arm back. But I'm pretty sure my dad would never agree to that.....


That is far from understanding of the surgeon. I do hope you can sort out things for your dad. So hard when people are a bit ornery although it is great that he is spirited! My dad coped until 90 when he fell and broke the two upper vertebrae, and my brother who had POA sold everything and put him in a home. He hated it, so I can really feel for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Canary Islands, Vienna (Austria), and Scotland, which isn't finalized yet. I may be going to Chile by myself. A Neurologist that I met in Panama has invited me to her home. She is the doctor that changed the law in Chile so that anybody who thinks they are having a stroke can now get treatment for free. I'm really nervous about going and so surprised she want me to come by myself. DH is encouraging me to overcome my nervousness and accept. We will see, she will be planning a course for the Panama Music Therapy program they are starting in Panama and attending the Chile Jazz Festival. I'm good for visiting for a short time, like an hour, but now sure how I would do with someone so educated for a longer time. Also, my energy level is so low. I am very honored by the invitation though. I don't know what I would do without DH with me as I have been having new problems with my back, so handling the suitcase would definitely be a problem. I think one could mail the suitcase, which might be a solution. I think I will try and overcome my fears and accept. Bill said it is such an honor and she obviously likes me. Of course, I'm thinking, I hope she still will after our visit together. LOL. I will have to start doing my positive talk again.


Definitely start your positive talking Daralene. You would love it once you got there and you could always warn her in advance that you tire easily and would be grateful for a very relaxed itinerary. She may be glad of that too and not feel that you need to be entertained all the time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm having real problems getting on here today, it opens up but half the page is missing and no matter how long I wait it doesn't appear! Is anyone else experiencing this? I can get in by going through Google but it's a bit of a faff having to do that every time. Oh well, at least I can still get on... :sm16: :sm06:


No problem here.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wish , need to save first


Not if your son pays his cleaning bill....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Found 2 , 1 behind the radiator and 1 under the rug , how it got under the rug I dont know , left son a bill for laundry , ironing and maid service ????


Do you think you'll get a tip as well?? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, so sorry, pray you can get DD help. I’m assuming he wasn’t hospitalized overnight or hospital social worker should have been consulted and able to help. Can you get a home health service to at least come in several times a week for bed baths (he wouldn’t get cast wet)?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje, I'm sorry your father is having such trouble; safe travels to you and hope a reasonable solution is found soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cyclone Gita is now battering the Queensland coast- hoping Heather is ok!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a little late - sorry. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-525305-1.html#12025748


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope the storm dies down quickly and leaves the coast. May everyone in its path stay safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you find yours will you come here and find several of mine. erma bombock said that socks that go missing and gone to live with Jesus. sounds like you are on a roll today - wish i was close enough to enjoy your lemon goodies. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Up bright and early this morning , got the washing done and now hanging on the line was frosty but nice blue skies so i think it will dry , got the slow cooker on , nice beef stew for tonight , and Ive been grocery shopping , what a lovely experience , quiet and no queue, will definitley go early again , saw they had 10 lemons in a box on offer for 50p yes 50p couldnt believe it so had to have some , think it will be lemonade , lemon water , lemon cake , lemon cheesecake , which will be fun as husbands not keen on lemon flavour ????
> Kicked son out of door as its 9.30 time for him to get to unni , he is so slow on the mornings , and I'm now going to turn into the house elf and clean his room I cant stand to look at it another minute and Im on the hunt for the elusive rarely seen almost extinct species the other sock , ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is that? sam



KateB said:


> Yes very normal here to have them in the kitchen unless you are lucky enough to have a utility room (usually off the kitchen.) Houses here don't usually have basements.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea - yarn money. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Found 2 , 1 behind the radiator and 1 under the rug , how it got under the rug I dont know , left son a bill for laundry , ironing and maid service ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and think of the new yarn shops you could visit. --- sam



angelam said:


> Definitely start your positive talking Daralene. You would love it once you got there and you could always warn her in advance that you tire easily and would be grateful for a very relaxed itinerary. She may be glad of that too and not feel that you need to be entertained all the time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes very normal here to have them in the kitchen unless you are lucky enough to have a utility room (usually off the kitchen.) Houses here don't usually have basements.


Here's its common in the basement in older houses but most newer ones have them on the main floor. Mine is in the 1/2 bath in my porch( back entry)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My old house had a utility room and it was great, just off the kitchen. This house has the hookups in the garage, but I don't have a washer/dryer here. I had them in the garage in San Antonio, too, which opened right off the kitchen as it does here--I think they try to place them near other water pipes to make the plumbing easier.


So you have to go to the laundromat? The few times in my life I've had to do that, I hated it. Before we built our house I had one of those twin tub washer/ spin dryers & a wooden clothes horse


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's too bad. One would think that filtered water would be ok. Wonder if a reverse osmosis would help. Guess it would depend on whether it gets rid of iron. I would think it would. Guess you will never need iron supplements. Found out that after women reach a certain age, they don't necessarily need iron any more. Of course that would be dependent on what your doctor tells you, but not having the monthly cycle any more, we have less tendency to be iron deficient.


Very true & people here rarely need to take iron as the water is so full of it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Found 2 , 1 behind the radiator and 1 under the rug , how it got under the rug I dont know , left son a bill for laundry , ironing and maid service ????


I'm sure you'll get paid right away????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So you have to go to the laundromat? The few times in my life I've had to do that, I hated it. Before we built our house I had one of those twin tub washer/ spin dryers & a wooden clothes horse


I thought I was so lucky to have one of those Bonnie- after struggling with an old agitator model with the mangle top- can't think what they are correctly called... Wringer I think it is. I got so fed up with popping buttons off by mistake. I did have a wire fire guard that I draped things over- my daughter has a rack with a pulley, which is marvelous in winter. I have just acquired a rack for one of the doors in the spare room, and a tripod for hanging the ironing- had to do something as winter approaches and still no outside line, and no sign of the builders.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So you have to go to the laundromat? The few times in my life I've had to do that, I hated it. Before we built our house I had one of those twin tub washer/ spin dryers & a wooden clothes horse


Yep. Been doing it for 14 years...I hate it but it is what it is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Well I don't know which one it is...I get confused as well.
> 
> As it turns out re my dad, I'm flying out to Toronto in a few hours. Turns out the surgery was more complicated and they had wire his bone together. It's his dominant hand and he lives alone and he's 93! But the surgeon in his wisdom deemed him fit to return home 3 hours after surgery with no help since he's competent. My sister fought for him but surgeon wouldn't even recommend him for a nurse to come in once a day. Family doc is out until Tuesday. My DB and sil are there now but need to leave Sunday at the latest. My sister is more than willing to help but she still has a teen at home plus she runs her own accounting business and this is busy season. I'm going for a week to see if we can get at least some home care for him....they ended up taking him back to ER at midnight. They noticed blood was seeping thru the cast. After a number of hours was bandaged and casted up again and once again sent home. My DB and sil complained bitterly but to no avail. Apparently after cleaning the arm up and putting on a new cast my dad felt better - should be an interesting week. He can't even walk and hold a cup at the same time as he loses his balance....can't dress, nothing....so hard to know what to do...... My brother was talking of respite care for a short term solution or at least until he gets some mobility in his arm back. But I'm pretty sure my dad would never agree to that.....


It's so crazy how they send old people home when there's no help set up. I think the smaller hospitals are much more reasonable about keeping people until arrangements are made. Good you are able to go for a while. Maybe your dad will have to accept that he can't stay home alone until the arm heals


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's a lot of money...I'm still a Canadian although I've lived in the states for over 30 years.... Never have renewed my green card it's a different one from most.... Once in a while I think maybe I should go for it now, but then see the cost and think hmmmmm maybe not


Do you have any trouble travelling back to Canada & returning to the US? I thought things were more difficult now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Do you think you'll get a tip as well?? :sm23: :sm23:


????????????you are optimistic ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I was so lucky to have one of those Bonnie- after struggling with an old agitator model with the mangle top- can't think what they are correctly called... Wringer I think it is. I got so fed up with popping buttons off by mistake. I did have a wire fire guard that I draped things over- my daughter has a rack with a pulley, which is marvelous in winter. I have just acquired a rack for one of the doors in the spare room, and a tripod for hanging the ironing- had to do something as winter approaches and still no outside line, and no sign of the builders.


They are sure slow with the construction


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are sure slow with the construction


It is not terribly good for the timber. They've not put in a full day's work yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I seem to remember reading something in a newspaper about Australia having the only two pandas in the southern hemisphere a while back. It seems pandas are notoriously difficult to get pregnant. Perhaps they need to be given a good old "birds and bees" talking to. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


And the babies are tiny so the mothers often know they have given birth! The babies are often stood on simply becuase Mum doesn't know they are there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bookmarked that pattern but from the sounds of it, I should take it out of my library ????


Well I can always send you my notes- but does need to closely watch every row (though the even rows are almost always just following the previous rows stitches).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see. I had wondered because on the house hunter shows in Europe the washers are often in the kitchen


Not allowed here- if don't have a laundry then go in the bathroom


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not allowed here- if don't have a laundry then go in the bathroom


There used to be a law here, that there had to be at least two doors between the kitchen and the washing machine. Even if it was a cupboard door.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Canary Islands, Vienna (Austria), and Scotland, which isn't finalized yet. I may be going to Chile by myself. A Neurologist that I met in Panama has invited me to her home. She is the doctor that changed the law in Chile so that anybody who thinks they are having a stroke can now get treatment for free. I'm really nervous about going and so surprised she want me to come by myself. DH is encouraging me to overcome my nervousness and accept. We will see, she will be planning a course for the Panama Music Therapy program they are starting in Panama and attending the Chile Jazz Festival. I'm good for visiting for a short time, like an hour, but now sure how I would do with someone so educated for a longer time. Also, my energy level is so low. I am very honored by the invitation though. I don't know what I would do without DH with me as I have been having new problems with my back, so handling the suitcase would definitely be a problem. I think one could mail the suitcase, which might be a solution. I think I will try and overcome my fears and accept. Bill said it is such an honor and she obviously likes me. Of course, I'm thinking, I hope she still will after our visit together. LOL. I will have to start doing my positive talk again.


If you were comfortable talking with her in Panama, I'm sure you would be just as comfortable in her home. How long would you be staying? I think if you rest and don't overdo things, you should be able to travel. You can check your suitcase and only take a light carry on. Then, if you find it difficult to walk, arrange for a wheelchair. There's nothing to be embarrassed about. I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm having real problems getting on here today, it opens up but half the page is missing and no matter how long I wait it doesn't appear! Is anyone else experiencing this? I can get in by going through Google but it's a bit of a faff having to do that every time. Oh well, at least I can still get on... :sm16: :sm06:


I'm having trouble just getting into my email.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Aargh!! I am getting more and more of those pop up ads. Someone on the digest suggested a 3 day boycott of KP. Not sure anyone would notice?


I saw that but don't know how much good it would do. There doesn't seem to be any information from Admin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I can always send you my notes- but does need to closely watch every row (though the even rows are almost always just following the previous rows stitches).


Ok, I don't have anyone to make it for just now but maybe one day more GKs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There used to be a law here, that there had to be at least two doors between the kitchen and the washing machine. Even if it was a cupboard door.


I wonder why?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:
 

> I wonder why?


hygiene, was the reason given


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this usual for builders in new zealand? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is not terribly good for the timber. They've not put in a full day's work yet.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this usual for builders in new zealand? --- sam


Hell no, they are usually much quicker than what I too have witnessed when visiting Julie. I have a feeling Nasir could be short of funds possibly.
As you will see on new tp, Julie has seen a sign like real estate for sale, with his name and number on the fence up by the road. I think he's advertising the new homes he's building and wanting deposits from potential buyers so he can carry on building!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hell no, they are usually much quicker than what I too have witnessed when visiting Julie. I have a feeling Nasir could be short of funds possibly.
> As you will see on new tp, Julie has seen a sign like real estate for sale, with his name and number on the fence up by the road. I think he's advertising the new homes he's building and wanting deposits from potential buyers so he can carry on building!


Selling 33, 33b, 37 and 35b- apparently mine is not for sale. I would agree with Fan, I think the money got spent on something other than what it was borrowed for.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cyclone Gita is now battering the Queensland coast- hoping Heather is ok!


Stay safe if your in Gita's path, everyone down there! Very scary to those of us not used to these events.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoyed the Meditative Doodling class yesterday. Just what I need...another hobby! Today will pick up friend and go to knitting group. My friend was in an auto accident a couple of weeks ago and can't drive right now. We are going out to lunch before the knitting group. I can't believe I haven't touched my needles at all this week; unheard of! LOL! Weather-wise, we have yet another cold front moving in...yuck. On a positive note though we have daffodils blooming. Speaking of flowers, my DD (Hannah) surprised me yesterday. When I got up from taking a nap sitting on the kitchen island was a vase of flowers and a sign saying "to mom, love you to the moon and back". Put a smile on my face.


Aww that was lovely of her to give you the flowers. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Selling 33, 33b, 37 and 35b- apparently mine is not for sale. I would agree with Fan, I think the money got spent on something other than what it was borrowed for.


I am so glad that yours isnt for sale. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Stay safe if your in Gita's path, everyone down there! Very scary to those of us not used to these events.


She is due here about Thursday- will depend what happens as she passes over the Tasman- one of the longest trails I can recall. Hopefully she will be spent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad that yours isnt for sale. :sm19:


You can imagine the relief I felt! I just hope nothing goes wrong, and I get caught up somehow in the transaction- mind you I'm uncertain what the property market is doing at the moment.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is due here about Thursday- will depend what happens as she passes over the Tasman- one of the longest trails I can recall. Hopefully she will be spent.


Ex TC Gita missed SE Qld, made tracks direct for NZ. Hope all there are safe and dry.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ex TC Gita missed SE Qld, made tracks direct for NZ. Hope all there are safe and dry.


We are both ok up here in Auckland, but the Wellington area and parts of the South Island are in quite a mess after Gita came in yesterday.


----------



## rameshpal844 (Sep 4, 2018)

good information ....nice article...https://www.musclehiit.com/2018/09/introduction-to-weight-training.html


----------

